#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-14
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 129 building (started: 20140714 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 129 DONE (finished: 20140714 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/129.changes ===
<Mirv> that's all for now I think. upstart wasn't marked as ready yet, but assigned a silo anyhow
<brendand> ogra_, champions!
<Mirv> :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: rsalveti: Here is the first MR for the SDK meta package -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch-meta/add_packages/+merge/226635
<sil2100> I wonder if we'll have ogra_ around today ;) Who knows if he's still not celebrating?
<camako> Hello... Just added a silo request for landing the welcome screen fix.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> mvo_: can you assign? ^
<camako> thx!
<mvo_> sure
<sil2100> camako: thanks for the fix!
<camako> mvo_, oh hold on for a sec... I need to check something..
<camako> sil2100 sure...
<mvo_> ok
<mvo_> camako: just say when
<camako> mvo_, sure
<camako> mvo_, probably be an hour or two... still waiting on an MP to land on a branch...
<camako> sorry... shoulda checked first
<Mirv> xnox: I assigned your upstart a silo too, but I'd like to check if it's ok since it's not set to "Ready?" "Yes" yet?
<psivaa> sil2100: fyi, i'm running the missing tests for 129 now
<ogra_> brendand, \o/
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm not such a big party guy :) but inded stayed up late :)
 * ogra_ is still quite tired
<ogra_> bzoltan, commented on th MP
<mvo_> ogra_: not a party guy?!?
<ogra_> :D
 * mvo_ remembers differently
<ogra_> well, i was watching at home with my GF ... we partied just a bit :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7792430/
<sil2100> psivaa: ok, thanks! I saw we're missing some test-suites there
<psivaa> sil2100: yea, one device misbehaved
<ogra_> sil2100, someone was complaining on the ML that his networking didnt work ... and there was a urfkill upload  .... at the same time the failures started, i wonder if there is a connection
<sil2100> I'm looking at the changelog
<bzoltan> ogra_: and here comes the other MR for the same package -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch-meta/remove_friends_from_sdk_libs/+merge/226641
<ogra_> bzoltan, giving me the list of deps wont help :) please chack they are not doing anything harmful (like making all input devices 0666 from a postinst script or some such ... )
<Mirv> bzoltan: what about btw qtwebkit and qtscript, should they be removed at some point?
<ogra_> *check
<bzoltan> Mirv:  sure, why not
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI i had quite a few UI crashes over the weekend (on the promoted image)
<bzoltan> ogra_: these packages are required to be installed on the app developer's machine. Right now they have to do it manually or hope that all these packages are pulled by an other package installed already on the system. So these are not new dependencies.
<ogra_> bzoltan, i dont care about dependencies ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, i know that autpilot on the phones makes input devices insecure for example ... that is something you dont want on a developer machine ... please make sure this cant happen we cant make all dev desktops vulnerable
<bzoltan> ogra_: I do not know a lot about many things... but I expect that each package in the main/universe are safe to install. The SDK pulls in many-many packages. I have not reviewed each and do not review each update of all those packages.
<ogra_> (there is a difference between having developers install this by hand or pulling it in by default ... the latter needs a deeper audition)
<bzoltan> ogra_: it is waaaay beyond my competence to review the hundreds of packages what the SDK pulls. I check this autopilot-desktop, but I really did expect that the releasing engineer or the landing team does check the packages before they are added to the archive.
<ogra_> it is beyond your competence to diff content of /dev before and after installing that package ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  that one I can do ... but doing a full blown security audit on one of the biggest asset we develop is kind of beyond :) I am just paranoid ...
<ogra_> yeah, i just want to be sure we done install something superharmfull :)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  there was no diff between the contents of the /dev/ before and after installing the autopilot-desktop
<bzoltan> ogra_: same here, but I really do expect the people who land the autopilot packages do that check.
<ogra_> well, if the expectation is their packages are only installed during testing ...
<ogra_> the autopilot-touch one surely assumes that
<ogra_> (at least parts of it do)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  With the sdk we distribute tests for the template/example apps, so the test tools are expected to be present.
<xnox> Mirv: thanks.
<xnox> Mirv: cihelp: can landing-005 be "de-allocated" it's no longer needed. Plymouth was uploaded direct into archive and stuck in new queue. and I will be uploading binNMU for casper&mountall direct as well.
<bzoltan> ogra_: as cjwatson suggested -> The correct MR is here -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_sdk_packages/+merge/226642
<cjwatson> xnox: done
<xnox> cjwatson: thanks.
<cjwatson> sil2100: do we just delete the spreadsheet row in this kind of situation, or what?
<cjwatson> (after the silo finishes cleaning)
<sil2100> cjwatson: let me take a look, one moment
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, so we have two approaches - we can either just remove it, or mark it as 'Rejected' in the Status field
<cjwatson> xnox: have you tested the new plymouth on the phone?
<sil2100> But in this case I would just delete it
<cjwatson> sil2100: what happens to subsequent rows that move up?
<sil2100> cjwatson: CI Train spreadsheet handles those correctly, all associations are made per-UID not per-line
<sil2100> So all should be ok
<cjwatson> ok, good to learn
<cjwatson> deleted ... er, hope that won't confuse things with silo 5 still cleaning, brain not switched on
<cjwatson> ah, it's cleaned
<ogra_> bzoltan, i would just have tranferred that manually ... but yeah, thanks
<ogra_> psivaa, hmm ... what is "daily" (on img 129)
<sil2100> camako: how's the work on the branch going? :)
 * mvo_ is off for lunch
<ogra_> psivaa, (5th from the bottom on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/129:20140714:20140712/9040/)
<psivaa> ogra_: ohh.. let me take a lool
<ogra_> sure, take a lol :)
<camako> sil2100, just waiting for the fix to be merged into the 0.4 branch...
<camako> work itself is done
<popey> Mirv: could you pleae upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.522_all.click to the store when you get a moment, thank you.
<psivaa> ogra_: i took care of it.. hope that reflects in the dashboard
<psivaa> and yea, i cant type, talk or even think properly today.. too much sunlight yesterday :D
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: the tests completed. weather_app has one new failure
<brendand> psivaa, yeah - i reran it and couldn't reproduce it
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks, I guess it might be a single case, can happen sometimes it seems
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: ack, we'll see if it comes up with the next image
<ogra_> psivaa, yeah, seems gone
<popey> psivaa: brendand who can add reminders-app to the QA dashboard?
<ogra_> popey, i thought plars was on that
<ogra_> but seems it got forgotten or so
<om26er> sil2100, Hi!
<popey> -> lunch
<bzoltan> ogra_: about the qtdeclarative5-friends0.2
<ogra_> bzoltan, well, as cjwatson said, you should talk to slangasek ... iirc he was working on that
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I have just made an MR to throw an error when a developer want to package an app what is using the Friends API
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i thought the plan was to keep the API and only drop the app
<ogra_> (but i'm likely the worng person ... steve works on that and knows more)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I see the trunk ubuntu-touch.utopic has some change related to that. I think we should stop seeding the qtdeclarative5-friends0.2
<bzoltan> ogra_: I understood that we will keep friends-service on the phone as long as we support the 14.04 framework, but it should not be allowed by the SDK when targeting 14.10
<cjwatson> That's what removing it from sdk-libs should have done
<cjwatson> (OK, perhaps with matching changes to the SDK itself)
<sil2100> om26er: hello!
<sil2100> om26er: good to have you around :)
<om26er> sil2100, hah, I was about to tell you that ;-)
<om26er> i'll be covering for davmor2 this week.
<cjwatson> But I don't see any further seed changes that are needed at this point
<sil2100> om26er: we're still waiting for one fix to land first, i.e. for the hang-up issues in Mir
<sil2100> om26er: once this lands, we'll build a new image and we'll try looking it up dogfooding-wise
<sil2100> om26er: before that happens, maybe camako could use some help with the Mir silo - once it's ready :)
<sil2100> With testing it
<om26er> sil2100, ok
<psivaa> popey: i take reminders-app is not a click package one?
<popey> psivaa: it is a click package and is now on the image by default
<popey> psivaa: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/124.changes arrived in that image
<psivaa> popey: ack, i'd check how to enable those tests
<Mirv> popey: music app updated
<popey> Mirv: ythanks
<popey> -y
<Mirv> ywelcome
<popey> psivaa: is that "I would" or "I will"?
<psivaa> popey: consider I will :)
<popey> thanks
<psivaa> wasn't intentionally ambiguous :)
<popey> ☻
<bzoltan> cjwatson:   has that change land landed already? On my utopic the ubuntu-sdk-libs still depends on qtdeclarative5-friends0.2
<cjwatson> bzoltan: The metapackage hasn't been refreshed (I assume slangasek will be doing that next; he was doing a lot of this late on Friday evening, I think), but the seeds look correct.
<cjwatson> But we shouldn't be going around doing parallel not-quite-matching metapackage changes for things that have already been fixed in the seeds.
<cjwatson> (Well, in general.  I was considering doing a partial backport of a seed change to ubuntustudio-meta this week, but that's specifically to unblock a weird and complex transition ...)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK, I will wait  for slangasek with the deprecation of the Friends API.
<mvo_> mandel: could you please check silo-011 ? I can't publish currently as it says "2014-07-14 10:23:51,641 ERROR Some projects (mediascanner2, location-service, platform-api) that were in the silo configuration list were not built. Prepare either prepare the latest missing projects or use the ignore missing projects flag which will release the lock on them.". I assume you just need to rebuild the silo
<mandel> mvo_, es, it is in my radar building atm
<mvo_> mandel: excellent, thank you!
<mandel> mvo_, no problem :)
<xnox> !cihelp how does one upload "additional source packages land" in a given assigned silo?
<ubot5> xnox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xnox> cihelp how does one upload "additional source packages land" in a given assigned silo?
<sil2100> It's better to ask trainguards here ;) We don't get pings per cihelp
<cjwatson> xnox: dput.  If you don't have permission, then either give us a source package, or put it in a PPA somewhere and we can do a copy-and-rebuild.
<sil2100> xnox: so... you have to dput those yourself to the silo ppa
<sil2100> The group with permissions to do so is managed by asac, but maybe we should ask him to include ubuntu-core-devs into that group
<cjwatson> It results in rather a lot of mail
<xnox> ok, i'm not in the team. And it ftbfs on virtualiased ppas. I'll put _sources somewhere on people.
<cjwatson> I suspect it isn't worth further polishing silo upload permissions since that's all going to be replaced by the airline anyway ...
<asac> your call... tell me if i should do something
<asac> slangasek is also admin in case i am not around
<sil2100> I would simply add the core dev group as part of this group, it's just one click and might make things easier for everyone
<cjwatson> sil2100: Did we decide on landing team shifts for this week?
<xnox> yeah, airline should be easy in that respect.
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, it's mvo_'s shift today :)
<sil2100> Tomorrow mine and on Wednesday is yours
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> Ah yes, I see the wiki page is updated now
<plars> ogra_: there's an MP for it from last week, but there's a bit of disagreement about the results
<popey> this mir lockup is very frustrating
<plars> ogra_: I'm planning to take a look again today
<ogra_> plars, ah ... tell psivaa then :)
<plars> psivaa: &
<plars> err
<ogra_> popey, yeah
<plars> psivaa: ^
<ogra_> popey, there is a landing from kgunn it seems ...
<popey> k
<psivaa> plars: ahh ack. appears we need to install some deps from the first look. dint yet figure out what
<camako> popey, ogra_, been waiting for the last few hours for the fix to automerge...
<ogra_> ah, crap
<ogra_> sil2100, is there any chance we can speed that up ^^^ ?
<sil2100> hmm
<camako> perhaps I should manually merge??
<sil2100> The automerger is not part of CI Train, so I don't know - can't we anyway get the merge into the silo and build in the meantime?
<sil2100> Since the merge from CI Train only happens on the very end anyway
<camako> I cannot MP lp:mir/0.4 to lp:mir if the commit is not in 0.4
<camako> I guess I can but..
<sil2100> Ah, ok, since I saw a different MP in the MP list
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mir/fix-1339700-both-0.4/+merge/226629 <- this doesn't look like a merge of lp:mir/0.4 to lp:mir on first look
<camako> right, that's not the right one.. row marked as "not ready" so pls ignore
<camako> just a placeholder for myself
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> Someone like fginther would have to look at what's up with that auto-merge
<sil2100> cihelp: is there anyone around currently that could give us a status update how far a merge is in automerging?
<davmor3> popey: can you try logging into here maps app and let me know if you can please
<davmor3> popey: just trying to figure out if it is the app/browser or the crappy connection
<popey> davmor3: hey
<popey> davmor3: will have to sign up, i dont think i have an account
<camako> sil2100, mvo_... spread sheet entry updated... requesting silo now...
<davmor3> I could do that I just couldn't login after
<popey> davmor3: i can't even sign in my desktop!
<ogra_> popey, davmor3, i think mandel knows more about that (not sure if also about the app, but definitely about "here" stuff)
<popey> davmor3: broken here, on desktop
<davmor3> Thanks as long as I know I'll go back to relaxing and not saving searches :)
<popey> heh
<fginther> sil2100, what MP are you wanting to check?
<sil2100> fginther: hi! I think we're good now, right camako ?
<camako> fginther, yes we are good...
<camako> sil2100^
<fginther> sil2100, camako, ack
<camako> fginther, though not urgent any more, be nice to know why this didn't get automerged (didn't get Jenkins run on it, either) :
<camako> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/mir/fix-1339700-both-0.4/+merge/226629
<sil2100> mvo_: ^
<sil2100> mvo_: did you assign a silo?
<mandel> ogra_, is not within my reach, I'm improving the location service, that should improve it
<sil2100> Ok, I'll assign it..
<ogra_> mandel, ah, not the app ... k
<ogra_> (i thought so actually)
<mvo_> sil2100: in a meeting right now, I think I assigned it, but will check in a sec
<fginther> camako, there are no jenkins jobs or configuration for lp:mir/0.4. What's the purpose of this series?
<camako> fginther, Curious... This is for Mir. We put Mir on a series/branch like this one... The second number is bumped every time there is an ABI break. And we release to our trunk from what ever branch we are on.... So 0.3.0, 0.4.0 (ABI break), 0.4.1 (no ABI break)....and so on
<sil2100> mvo_: no worries, I assigned it
<sil2100> grrrr
 * sil2100 irritated about some things
<fginther> camako, so how does your development work? Once you create 0.4.0 (or 0.4.1, etc.) do you then line up a series of MPs to land into that one?
<fginther> camako, and then when it's ready, propose a merge of lp:mir/0.4.0 to lp:mir?
<camako> fginther, correct
<fginther> camako, how does lp:~mir-team/mir/development-branch fit into this?
<camako> fginther, the MPs are from our devel to 0.*.*
<camako> fginther, basically we check into devel... then we move it to a series 0.x... then we MP from there to trunk
<camako> fginther what 0.x branch/series is determined by the ABI breakage
<mvo_> sil2100: I'm back so if you haven't look at it already I can do so now
<fginther> camako, ok, so once 0.4.0 is merged to trunk, is it 'closed'? and the next work happens on 0.4.1 or 0.5.0?
<sil2100> mvo_: as mentioned, I assigned it :)
<mvo_> t
<mvo_> ta
<camako> fginther, "next" is determined by ABI break.. It could be 0.4.1 if nothing has been broken since 0.4.0 or it could go to 0.5.0 if we have broken the ABI
<fginther> camako, jenkins has to know what lp branches to monitor for MPs. So when the series changes from 0.4.0 to 0.4.1, the job configurations need to be created for that new branch
 * camako didn't know that
<xnox> cihelp - please copy source only: upstart_1.13-0ubuntu1.dsc from ppa:canonical-foundations/upstart-daily into Silo 003 and mark PPA for building.
<xnox> $ ./copy-package -n -d ubuntu -s utopic --ppa canonical-foundations --ppa-name upstart-daily --to-ppa ci-train-ppa-service --to-ppa-name landing-003 upstart
<camako> fginther, this process is new and a bit immature... still needs polishing...
<mvo_> xnox: I will take care of this - its best to ping trainguard btw, we all highlight on it
<camako> fginther, is the config done by us (the mir team) or do we have to let you guys know?
<fginther> camako, no worries, I'm just trying to understand it better to come up with a way to handle this with the jenkins jobs
<xnox> mvo_: had no idea. Why topic says "Vanguard: cihelp" then? or what's the difference between trainguard vs vanguard?
<brendand> fginther, do you know if it's in any way possible to get the jenkins coverage plugin to link through to the actual source code?
<brendand> fginther, most projects i've seen so far don't have that
<mvo_> xnox: its because I'm too lame to set the topic correct :/
<xnox> mvo_: also FAQ doesn't say how to request additional source inclusion at all. Would be helpful to document it there, as to how to properly request such things =)))))
<robotfuel> ev: https://errors.ubuntu.com/ broken and not returning any data, someone said you were the person to notify.
<xnox> mvo_: ah =)))))
<cjwatson> xnox: I think that's the vanguard for other CI things, not the CI train
<xnox> cjwatson: oh. i see.
<cjwatson> xnox: "CI Train Sheriff" is the one you want for the latter
<fginther> camako, it's easy enough to propose an MP to update a jenkins configurations from lp:mir/0.4.0 to lp:mir/0.next.next. I can show you how this is done
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, you want the sherriff ... not the deputy ;)
<ogra_> -r
<cjwatson> Because metaphors are never knowingly undermixed around here, apparently
<ev> robotfuel: GAHH. On it.
<sil2100> xnox: well, this is a CI channel, so the Vanguard is for CI stuff - for CI Train stuff there's CI Train Sheriff
<sil2100> xnox: as the topic says ;)
<ev> robotfuel: webops is on it
<camako> fginther, pls do
<fginther> brendand, I don't know how that is done, have you talked to alesage?
<brendand> fginther, not yet, but i will
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi, could someone please start a rebuild of silo-014?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: sure
<sil2100> mvo_: doing this ^
<mvo_> sil2100: oh, ok. I just clicked on "build"
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> THen please do ;)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: mvo_:  Thanks!
<sil2100> Thanks!
<mvo_> sil2100: if you could do the upstart package copy/upload in silo-003, that would be great, I got a permission denied error
<sil2100> mvo_: hm, let me try
<sil2100> mvo_, xnox: I uploaded the package to the PPA, now we need to wait for it to build and then run watch-only
<xnox> looks good, thank you all =)
<mvo_> sil2100: thanks! I will wait for the build then. is it possible that I get added to the people with upload permission (ie ~ci-train-ppa-service)?
<sil2100> mvo_: as I mentioned, this team is managed by asac and slangasek ;) Only they can add people - I would opt for adding the whole ubuntu-core-dev team though
<asac> all trainguards should be in
<asac> I will add mvo for now
<mvo_> thanks
<sil2100> Since it make sense for core devs to be able to upload, as any core dev can anyway do landings as they wish
<asac> done
<asac> yes, core-dev was the plan to do, but read above that cjwatson had concerns about emails getting sent to all core-devs abvoe
<asac> discuss with cjwatson and slangasek ... slangasek is admin so whate3ver you agree he can just do
<stgraber> the potential e-mail flood could be avoided by setting a mailing-list as the contact address for the team, though indeed, may not be worth doing as we'll replace everything soon enough anyway
 * sil2100 is angry at LP API
<cjwatson> sil2100: What's wrong?
<cjwatson> stgraber: ~ubuntu-core-dev has had a mailing list set as its contact address for years, but a good deal of junk still gets through for teams it belongs to.
<cjwatson> Maybe that's a bug somewhere ...
<Laney> 006 is conflict-able, yes?
<ChrisTownsend> mvo_: Hi, I'm watching the status of silo-014 in the dashboard and it hasn't updated at all as of yet.  I'm not familiar with how long things take for this, so should the status have been updated by now or am I being impatient?
<mvo_> ChrisTownsend: packages are build and ready for testing afaict, what status are you currently expecting?
<mvo_> ChrisTownsend: the normal workflow is to test them now and once that is done I can publish - or am I missing something here?
<mvo_> ChrisTownsend: oh, I do
<mvo_> ChrisTownsend: hold on a sec
<ChrisTownsend> mvo_: Ok
<ChrisTownsend> mvo_: I'm needing a rebuild
<popey> plars: you about? is "reminders on the qa dashboard" on your plate?
<alesage> charles is getting a ppc unit test failure and wants to investigate further cihelp, I recall that there are boxes somewhere for this kind of thing?
<mvo_> ChrisTownsend: I triggered it now with different parameters (the previous one apparently did not had enough --force options).
<cjwatson> alesage: https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/ISO/BuildInfrastructure/PorterBoxes
<cjwatson> charles: ^-
<ChrisTownsend> mvo_: Ok, thanks
 * charles clicks
<alesage> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> charles: once you have access (ask #is if not) you can use "schroot -c utopic-powerpc", and if necessary you'll have limited "sudo apt-get install" capability in there
<cjwatson> Right now it's a big shared chroot rather than anything cleverer, though usually that's not a problem
<popey> plars: bug 1307542
<ubot5> bug 1307542 in Ubuntu CI Services "Add reminders app to image touch testing" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307542
<plars> popey: right, just need to sort out a few things with the merge on our side
<plars> popey: I could put it in right now, but I suspect we're missing something because I'm told the tests all pass, but most fail when I try them
<popey> plars: ok, we need to fix broken tests then, balloons ^
<balloons> I would need to see plars's output.. they should work
<plars> popey: well, like I said, it could be that we're just missing some dependency or something. I pinged leo about it earlier
<plars> balloons: take a look at http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/plars-smoke-daily-test/4/#showFailuresLink
<balloons> plars, I see the problem right off the top. This has to be run as python3
<Laney> stgraber: queuebot seems a bit quiet
<ogra_> it is hung over ... it is a germany fan ;)
<plars> balloons: oh, I thought phablet-test-run was running them all with python3 already
<balloons> plars, it has a bug in it causing things to run py2 when they shouldn't. maybe you are hitting it?
<stgraber> Laney: restarted
<Laney> danke
<balloons> either way, make sure it runs as py3 and things should go better
<plars> balloons: isn't that something controlled by the test, not me?
<balloons> plars, no you can run it with autopilot or autopilot3
<plars> balloons: we are running it with phablet-test-run
<balloons> plars, ok, well sparing taking about how you are running it, it needs to run with autopilot3 ;-)
<balloons> I believe on the dashboard the tooling is different and phablet-test-run is not invovled
<plars> balloons: I know, I'm just saying that I don't have any control over that unless we put in some weird hack for working around this in reminders
<plars> balloons: we have been running all autopilot tests with phablet-test-run for a very long time now, because that's how everyone else is supposedly running it
<balloons> plars, you don't have any control over what exactly? are you concerned this won't run properly on the dashboard?
<plars> balloons: which dashboard are you talking about?
<balloons> ci.ubuntu.com
<balloons> let me check something
<plars> balloons: ci.ubuntu.com is just a dashboard to display the results, the tests themselves are run with phablet-test-run, which is supposed to select the correct autopilot
<plars> balloons: for some reason, it's selecting the wrong one it seems
<balloons> plars, really phablet-test-run is used? that's surprising to me
<plars> looking at it now, but I'm about to have to go to a meeting. I suspect this is something wrong with reminders-app tests since the others behave
<plars> balloons: that has been the case for quite a while
<balloons> mm.. plars I thought maybe the debian/control file used py2, it doesn't
<plars> balloons: looks like the change to use phablet-test run was since january or so
<balloons> plars, mm, looks like one of the issue may have been fixed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1327325
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327325 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-test-run will fail if the python3 import prints something to std" [High,Confirmed]
<plars> balloons: I'll play with it some more after this call
<plars> balloons: that would do it
<balloons> plars, phablet-test-run is just weird in how it determines py2 and py3.. I don't like it
<plars> balloons: there's a warning about ubuntuuitoolkit
<plars> The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<plars> I'm surprised other tests are not affected by this
<balloons> plars, yes, that's ok
<plars> balloons: but from the title of the bug, it makes it sound as if that could be the source of the problem
<balloons> several apps have the same warning and will need to be migrated.. but support still exists
<balloons> plars, yes I'm assuming it or something like it is the source issue
<balloons> I've run into it in the past.
<balloons> let's chat after meetings ;-)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, the next build failed the same way on gallery
<kenvandine> :/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, can you help us figure out why build failed as unstable like http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1624/console
<pmcgowan> sil2100, 1625 fails in a similar way
<pmcgowan> for a diff project
<kenvandine> sil2100, same problem i was seeing when the network was failing on the devices
<Laney> I doubt it
<Laney> click on autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic-XXX
<Laney> and then you see the real failure
<kenvandine> Laney, but that job is successful
<Laney> where?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-wizard-sim/+merge/226555
<kenvandine> that's the MP
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, its failing on the about page, I wonder if phone number broke the test
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, like when there is no sim or something
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, where do you see that failure?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1360/
<pmcgowan> shows 2 failures
<Laney> kenvandine: I followed a trail from the MP and got to https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2161/
<Laney> which is the same
<sil2100> hmmm
<Laney> It's a real bug I think, was looking at it earlier but didn't reproduce
<Laney> see recent scrollback in #ubuntu-desktop for example
<Laney> I asked pitti for insight but didn't get a reply ;-)
<Laney> (we first noticed late on friday)
<Laney> (could be related to py3 AP test porting)
<Saviq> mvo_, sil2100, can I get a silo for line 31 please?
<Laney> (one way to verify that would be to propose an MP with that branch reverted and look at the testing on that)
<sil2100> Saviq: mvo_'s on it :)
<Saviq> ok thanks
<kenvandine> i doubt this has anything to do with adding the number
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll try to look in a moment, but as I am not really well oriented in the CI infrastructure there, I guess someone from cihelp might be a better match
<Laney> although that branch itself had successful CI
<Laney> so ...
<kenvandine> yeah, it did
<kenvandine> i guess we need to bisect it
<Laney> doesn't happen locally
<Laney> so, not fun
<kenvandine> but it looks like something with the updates stuff
<Laney> it's when trying to get a handle for dbusmock's system bus
<Laney> you get a Connection refused
<kenvandine> yeah
<Laney> that's why I figured pitti would know
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I think perhaps the error is misleading, the failing line is lookign for what used to be the first info item
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, perhaps I am wrong...
<Laney> lemme push a branch to get it checked by CI
<slangasek> bzoltan, cjwatson: I haven't changed the metapackages yet for friends; mhall119 wanted me to wait so it could be announced on developer.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> slangasek: in my team call right now I'll bring it up
<slangasek> mhall119: cheers :)
<kenvandine> Laney, are you going to remove the subscriberNumber from about and test that?
 * kenvandine really doesn't think that's related
<Laney> first I'm reverting the py3 tests branch
<kenvandine> ah
<Laney> then we can try other ones
<slangasek> xnox: what was the "additional source package" for the landing in question? upstart?
<slangasek> aha, it was
<Laney> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/test-reverts/+merge/226691 use this one for testing if you like after I've gone EOD
<kenvandine> Laney, thx
<kenvandine> both of the failures seem related to dbus SystemBus connections
<Laney> yeh
<sil2100> camako, kgunn: how's testing silo 17 going?
<sil2100> Any possibility of us landing that soon?
<camako> sil2100, without my ppa, I'm only getting background.. Is this a known issue?
<kgunn> sil2100: is something wrong with the latest devel-proposed ?
<ogra_> kgunn, disablet the welcome wizard
<ogra_> its is broken
<sil2100> kgunn, camako: I heard something with the wizard beign broken, so this can be it
<sil2100> There's a critical landing for that
<sil2100> (silo 18)
<camako> ogra_, how?
<kgunn> camako: touch /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<ogra_> there is a phablet-config option iirc
<sil2100> Yeah
<camako> thanks
<mhall119> slangasek: got a minute to talk about this change?
<slangasek> mhall119: sure
<mhall119> so the friends API was part of ubuntu-sdk-14.04 and up to ubuntu-sdk-14.10-dev2
<slangasek> yes
<mhall119> are we moving to -dev3 now?
<slangasek> that would be the logical step
<slangasek> cjwatson: who manages the revisions of the frameworks?  I've seen you and jdstrand involved in this previously
<cjwatson> slangasek: lool has dealt with the last couple, I think
<mhall119> and will those old frameworks be removed from future device images?
<slangasek> ok
<cjwatson> slangasek: it normally requires involvement from the security team
<slangasek> mhall119: post-14.10, they should be
<cjwatson> slangasek: it used to require a click patch, but (for -dev bumps) no longer does
<ogra_> cjwatson, and the store and .. and ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: right
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> I don't suppose the process is written down anywhere?
<ogra_> sadly not
<slangasek> it's never too late
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks has bits of it but not as a checklist
<slangasek> :)
<cjwatson> that's where it should go
<ogra_> and we run into one ofr the missing "and"'s every time
<cjwatson> It's not clear to me what will prevent the use of the friends API.  click-reviewers-tools?
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks/UpdateProcess#preview
<slangasek> someone can fill this in ;)
<slangasek> or put it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks if that's preferred
<slangasek> cjwatson: if it's not part of the SDK, won't it be prevented locally?
<cjwatson> (I suppose rather, it's not clear to me what permitted it before)
<cjwatson> slangasek: I don't know exactly how QML interface use is enforced)
<slangasek> ok
<mhall119> cjwatson: I assume that it'll stop working once the libs providing it are removed
<mhall119> though "stop working" might mean "crash"
<cjwatson> mhall119: But they aren't being removed from the image, because that would preclude continuing to provide the -dev2 interface
<mhall119> ideally the images that have dropped the lib won't have the older framework files on it, so it shouldn't be installable
<cjwatson> mhall119: That's not my point
<slangasek> mhall119: the question is, what ensures that an app uploaded with -dev3 doesn't reference it
<mhall119> oh, they're not being removed?
<cjwatson> Exactly that
<cjwatson> They can't be removed yet, otherwise 14.04 apps using it break
<slangasek> mhall119: yes, as I said above the removal from the image is post-14.10
<slangasek> in practice only two apps in the store are affected and these are handled out-of-band already by popey; nevertheless we need to follow our own deprecation best practices, which it seems are currently still a bit fuzzy :)
<cjwatson> My best guess is either the SDK or the review tools, but i really don't know
<cjwatson> jdstrand or lool might
<pmcgowan> review tools, SDK build chroot,  no way at runtime I think
<cjwatson> No, the chroot doesn't help
<cjwatson> Not for QML stuff
<pmcgowan> true
<mhall119> I think the review tools might already give a warning on using the friends namespace or policy
<mhall119> popey: ^^ can you verify that?
<cjwatson> friends wasn't in the chroot to begin with
<mhall119> cjwatson: the app or the API?
<cjwatson> either
<slangasek> cjwatson: oh? then what does sdk-libs map to?
<cjwatson> but I meant the API
<jdstrand> bzoltan2: just submitted an mp for the review tools for friends
<cjwatson> slangasek: sdk-libs *should* be what the chroot uses, but right now it's hardcoded due to multiarch trouble
<jdstrand> s/://
<cjwatson> so sdk-libs is sort of aspirational
<bzoltan2> jdstrand: thank you
<cjwatson> I tried to get to the point of the chroot installing ubuntu-sdk-libs:armhf in trusty, but failed
<cjwatson> Haven't yet tried again in utopic
<cjwatson> It'll probably be easier once friends is gone, as that was actually one of the blockers
<slangasek> cjwatson: aha
<cjwatson> regardless, still doesn't help here as we only use the chroot for native apps, it's not (afaik) used to enforce QML use
<cjwatson> sounds like jdstrand's MP should do the trick
<jdstrand> it is actually bzoltan2's, but yes
<mhall119> ok, so I need to writeup the announcement for what's being done, so to make sure I'm clear we're going to stop allowing apps to use the Friends API immediately, in the SDK and the store, but we won't be removing the actual API or the old frameworks that included it until after 14.10's release (not RTM<, but actual release in October)?
<cjwatson> ah right yeah
<slangasek> mhall119: yes
<bzoltan2> jdstrand: I have pushed a single character fix to the MP
 * jdstrand nods
<mhall119> and then starting with 15.04 builds we'll drop those old frameworks? ubuntu-sdk-14.10 won't include friends, so we can still have that in 15.04
<popey> mhall119: pass, not seen that
<bzoltan2> nik90_:  I fixed that typo in the MR https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click-reviewers-tools/deprecated_friends/+merge/226650
<slangasek> mhall119: correct
<mhall119> kenvandine: content-hub is going to provide the ability to share links and text to Facebook/Twitter, is that correct?
<kenvandine> someday
<kenvandine> mhall119, it can share photos with facebook now
<ogra_> and G+!
<camako> sil2100, testing was completed successfully.
<kenvandine> ogra_, yell at google about that :)
<mhall119> it already can for links too right? It's just facebook doesn't accept them yet?
<kenvandine> mhall119, the hub can yes
<ogra_> kenvandine, can't yell that loud
<kenvandine> the facebook webapp needs to handle them
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> jdstrand: slangasek: and just so I'm clear, is the Friends API being deprecated for security reasons, maintenance reasons, or both?
<slangasek> mhall119: I would say both, but maybe jdstrand disagrees on the "security" part.  But if not security, then at least correctness of the model.
<jdstrand> security isn't an issue. the friends policy group is currently reserved
<jdstrand> I'm happy to remove it though
<mhall119> ok
<robru> jdstrand, slangasek, mhall119: well, security not an issue on the phone, but on the desktop friends exposes an unsecured posting API such that any dbus-aware app can impersonate you on any of your connected social media networks. so it's a security nightmare if you're installing debs
<plars> barry: xnox: is everything working for python3 now so that the phablet-test-run check can be removed and just run every autopilot test with python3?
<barry> plars: i don't think all the core app ap test ports to py3 have landed
<plars> barry: xnox: apparently https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1327325 is messing with some of the tests, which got me wondering if phablet-test-run can just skip that check now
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1327325 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-test-run will fail if the python3 import prints something to std" [High,Confirmed]
<plars> ok :(
<barry> plars: but hey, a forcing function can be a good idea :)
<plars> heh, that's one way to get there I guess :)
<xnox> plars: things shouldn't print or execute stuff on import.... =)
 * balloons listens
<barry> plars: maybe the only way :/
<xnox> plars: why do they do that? =)
<plars> xnox: with reminders app, you get a warning it looks like:
<plars> The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<xnox> ...
<xnox> plars: well that's a bug in reminders, now isn't it?
<mhall119> robru: is it being removed from the desktop as well then?
 * ogra_ thinks he has seen that message in many other tests too
<plars> xnox: I would think so, but I think quite a few others might be affected as well
<robru> mhall119, I hope so! My goal was to just nuke it from orbit. slangasek?
<balloons> well it's just a warning about deprecation
<barry> xnox: better to use a DeprecationWarning, which can be silenced (not sure if this particular case is or isn't)
<ogra_> plars, webbrowser and terminal have the same message in console log
<slangasek> robru: I have no opinion on the desktop side, ask the desktop team ;)
<robru> ugh
<ogra_> plars, but that doesnt seem to cause any issues
<slangasek> robru: regardless, removal from the desktop doesn't require any of the same deprecation overhead... it just needs the desktop team to take a decision
<slangasek> but "default apps on the desktop" are definitely the desktop team's bailiwick
<robru> slangasek, back when we MIR'd friends, I don't think we ever actually completed the seeding of friends
<slangasek> robru: it certainly is seeded
<cjwatson> only in -desktop-next, right?
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> $ apt-cache show friends | grep Task
<slangasek> Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-usb, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-usb, ubuntu-sdk-libs
<cjwatson> oh, was looking at the wrong package
<cjwatson> friends-app != friends :P
<robru> cjwatson, slangasek: friends is where the security hole is. and friends-app doesn't function without it
<balloons> so plars my guess then is other apps are running via py2 as well then, given the fact that warning forces it to use py2
<cjwatson> it's not explicitly seeded - comes in via unity Recommends: unity-lens-friends Depends: libfriends0 Depends: friends-dispatcher etc.
<robru> cjwatson, yeah we should drop that. I just grepped the seed and didn't see it
<mhr3> robru, ehm, any idea what happened with line #16?
<plars> balloons: but running it alone, I don't seem to have python2, so I guess we are just getting lucky and something else is installing python2
<plars> balloons: we probably shouldn't count on that
<mhr3> robru, i'm pretty sure i landed that last week
<xnox> barry: what warning type is it? and can I silence it while doing the py3/py2 check?
<mhr3> robru, i have no idea why is it in a silo again
<balloons> plars, we don't want to use python2 ;-) And indeed it's not depending on python2. However the toolkit is, and that's what is pulling the python2 stuff in
<balloons> there's a bug open for that :-)
<robru> mhr3, indeed those mps both are merged. no idea how that got that way
<robru> mhr3, i'll free it
<plars> balloons: is that the one you pointed me to earlier, or a different one?
<mhr3> robru, thx
<balloons> plars, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1339191
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339191 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot should not depend on py2" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> balloons: hm. it must to support unported apps.
<balloons> xnox, that bug is asking for a split package if needed
<xnox> barry: so ubuntuuitoolkit does "logger.warning("text")" can i subconvert that somehow?
<xnox> balloons: that is no good.
<xnox> balloons: because clicks.
<xnox> balloons: we explicetely requested for all emulators to be bilingual.
<balloons> plars, for reminders specifically I will try and update things so the warning goes away
<xnox> balloons: and stay so, until everything is ported and python2 removed from testing infrastructure.
<balloons> xnox, hmm.. it gets annoying pulling py2 stuff
<balloons> xnox, well, see this is in the context of changing how we run tests..
<xnox> balloons: plars: barry: do we know what's still unported?
<balloons> the brave new world of autopkg
<balloons> ideally we won't be shipping python or autopilot on the images
<balloons> xnox, dialer app.. I'm not sure of what else
<balloons> xnox, so if the requirement for being bilingual is because we don't do test depends correctly, I would say that's no longer an argument.
<barry> xnox: i'm not 100% sure, but i have a bunch of branches that haven't been merged, mostly because there have been some flaky tests along the way
<xnox> balloons: unported tests is the requirement for keeping /just/ the emulators bilinging. porting uported tests is still an argument =)
<barry> xnox: unmerged branches (some may have landed via other means) include dialer-app, address-book-app, mediaplayer-app: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry
<balloons> xnox, it shouldn't be a requirement once the runner is changed is what I'm saying. Have you see the work on autopkg to run clicks? and the manifest changes to specify dependencies?
<xnox> balloons: sure. but existing unported apps, are using legacy runner, and legacy python2, and needs legacy ubuntu-ui-toolkit to have python2 compatible emulators.
<xnox> balloons: splitting ubuntu-ui-toolkit into python2, and creating python3-ubuntu-ui-toolkit is waste of time into legacy stuff....
<xnox> balloons: instead the higest priority is to merge barrys last remaining 3 packages, and drop python2 support all together everywhere, and worry about python3 only in the new runner with simplified dependencies and stacks.
<xnox> balloons: and even bigger priority at the moment is that /current/ runner is using python2 against tests that have been ported to python3.
<xnox> plars: barry: figured one-liner to silence the warning, will make proposal against phablet tools to fix this.
<robru> sil2100, what's going on in silo 0? it's said "Landed. Cleaning Silo" for days now... can I clear that out?
<xnox> plars: what example app/package/click should I use to test that it does "import .emulator" and isn't run with python3?
<sil2100> robru: ah, sorry, let me finish that up ;) CI Train got a bit confused, need to commit some latest stuff for that
<sil2100> robru: I'll deal with that in a moment
<sil2100> No worries, and sorry about that ;p
<balloons> xnox, fair enough.. in the end, py2 needs to go away. I am also concerned we are running many things with py2 because of how the runner is interacting
<robru> sil2100, ok thanks. I just ask because it screws up the spreadsheet's ability to count how many free silos we have
<sil2100> Ah, don't tell me it also takes into consideration silo 000?
<robru> sil2100, yeah apparently it just goes 20-assigned and silo 000 counts under assigned.
<robru> sil2100, my silo dashboard knows not to count it at least
<plars> xnox: reminders sounds reasonable
<plars> xnox: that's where it was failing before
<plars> oh
<balloons> xnox, clock has the warning
<plars> xnox: wait, you need one that actually needs python2? I have no idea which ones actually need it
<balloons> really most core apps have it
<plars> xnox: that was my original question, I thought all were converted now
<balloons> none of them need py2 ofc
<plars> balloons: barry was saying that he thinks some of the core apps still need it
<xnox> plars: no, not all converted. I need the one that is ported to python3, upon import generates "you shouldn't use ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators", and thus fallbacks to python2
<sil2100> Laney: how's testing silo 18 going? ;)
<xnox> plars: i will unbreak that, and make it run with python3 from now on, using phablet-test-run.
<plars> xnox: ah, ok. In that case reminders is one for sure
<xnox> plars: tah.
<Laney> sil2100: hoping someone else will help out, looks okay to me
<sil2100> kenvandine: ^
<Laney> maybe brendand ?
<sil2100> Oh, or om26er !
<sil2100> om26er: do you have a moment for some testing now?
<om26er> sil2100, yes
<om26er> sil2100, what needs to be tested
<sil2100> om26er: could you help out Laney with testing silo 18? It's a very important fix for the welcome wizard brokeness, which is critical
<brendand> Laney, om26er is the right man
<Laney> kay
<om26er> Laney, Hi! what exactly do I need to test
<Laney> om26er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1341007 - just check you can go through the welcome wizard
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341007 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Welcome wizard only displays a background and bottom toolbar" [Undecided,In progress]
<om26er> that was quick
<mterry> robru, can I have a medium-term silo assigned for line 28?
<Laney> I think that there's a different mode for no sim (mterry confirm/deny please) so please check with and without sim
<mterry> Laney, there is a different page displayed after the language page, yes
<Laney> ta
<Laney> I'll probably be gone before the testing is finished so please anyone just publish or not depending on om26er
<om26er> Laney, mterry how do I force it to show wizard ? today when I flashed my phone I was welcomed with a background and empty toolbar. I rebooted and that wizard never appeared
<robru> mterry, you got silo 4
<Laney> om26er: delete ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run and restart
<mterry> robru, thank you!
<robru> mterry, you're welcome!
<mterry> Laney, om26er: or do phablet-config welcome-wizard --enable
<Laney> oh, nice hax
<xnox> balloons: plars: clicks are correctly handled.
<plars> xnox: great!
<xnox> balloons: plars: and since reminders is shipping python3 module only, in the test environment it is also handled correctly.
<xnox> balloons: plars: how/when do you see python2 getting trigger?
<plars> xnox: when using phablet-test-run to run the reminders app test
<xnox> plars: can you give me full steps? since reminders app is a deb, running phablet-test-run, for me clearly gives that python3 is used.
<plars> err
<plars> I thought reminders was click installed
<xnox> plars: running $ ps on my machine it has -> python3 listed.
<xnox> plars: hm, there is a deb in the archive with correct debs. and it's not a pre-installed click that i have on my default image.
<plars> xnox: which image are you on? it's on mine
<plars> com.ubuntu.reminders    0.5.172
<xnox> horum. no idea what image i'm on then. let me grab that one and push it to the image et.al.
<xnox> plars: doh, published today, no i have an image from last week =)
<plars> ah
<balloons> :-)
<plars> yeah, grab the latest proposed
<xnox> plars: i actually use my phone.
<mhall119> slangasek: jdstrand: I've published the announcement and will remove the API docs from the 14.10 section now, you are free to remove it from the images
<slangasek> mhall119: cheers!
<plars> xnox: but it's so much more exciting to depend on something running trunk :)
<mterry> robru, I can't build with unapproved branches anymore?  :(
<robru> mterry, you can, you just have to check the flag for that in the build job
<mterry> robru, ah great
<mterry> thx
<robru> mterry, you're welcome.
<mterry> That must be new?
<robru> kenvandine, are you testing http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-018 ?
<sil2100> mterry: yep, recently added ;) As there were problems with people actually landing stuff not accepted anywhere
<sil2100> robru: om26er is helping with testing that
<robru> ah
<sil2100> (at least he was to help!)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> om26er: how's it going?
<robru> mterry, also be aware of your system settings conflict with silo 18, you may need to rebuild
<kenvandine> robru, i wasn't :)
<kenvandine> but i can if needed
<robru> kenvandine, oh i heard a rumour that you were...
<kenvandine> i reviewed and tested the branch
<pmcgowan> Laney, did you fix something to make the CI run on that wizard MR?
<sil2100> robru: btw. really like the new looks of the CI Train Dashboard ;)
<xnox> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/phablet-tools/no-uitk-deprecation/
<robru> sil2100, thank you! Yeah I tried really hard to make it have a cleaner look ;-)
<xnox> plars: with ./phablet-test-run from that branch everything is tip-top
<xnox> plars: scheduling to land now.
<Laney> pmcgowan: which one?
<plars> xnox: thanks!
<mterry> robru, ok, will look thx
<sil2100> robru: now it's much cleaner and somehow, how to say that... ubuntish ;)
<pmcgowan> Laney, the one you are testing now
<Laney> pmcgowan: no fixes in particular
<Laney> We've got another mp gonig on in parallel to try and fix that
<Laney> well, first to identify what is wrong
<robru> sil2100, glad you like it!
<sil2100> Good job in overall!
<robru> thanks
<balloons> plars, so what does this mean now for getting reminders into the image? we need phablet-tools to release/
<balloons> ?
<pmcgowan> Laney, seems to have worked here https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-wizard-sim/+merge/226555 or am I missing something
<Laney> hmm nope, didn't see that, must have been the run that kenvandine triggered
<Laney> maybe something else got fixed?!
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> it passed though :)
<Laney> mysterious fixes, always reassuring :P
<om26er> sil2100, it works, now testing without sim
<plars> balloons: I just updated the MP, I think we can go ahead and land it. If it happens to run before the phablet-test-run branch lands, then it could fail though
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Laney, robru, kenvandine: so you'll be able to land in a moment ^ :)
<Laney> sil2100: cool
<Laney> sil2100: I'm going now however, sure someone else can pres butan though
<sil2100> robru: when that lands, make sure both mir and ubuntu-system-settings migrate to release and have an image kicked
<sil2100> Laney: sure thing, thanks!
<balloons> plars, awesome news, thanks!
<plars> balloons: actually, I can even double check by trying it with the phablet-tools with the fix. I'll do that now just as an extra sanity test
<xnox> plars: we had a fix since 2014-06-06 for that by fginther, but it wasn't merged nor landed.....
<xnox> balloons: ^
 * xnox dputs that into the archive.
<balloons> xnox, yes, I mentioned it to plars in the beginning who mentioned it to you, heh
<balloons> we went into the weeds too much I think
<plars> balloons: a fix for what?
 * balloons notes xnox has dput powers
<xnox> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/phablet-tools/fix-ptr-python3-import-check/+merge/222391
<plars> I don't think I saw that you mentioned that
<xnox> plars: python3 vs python2 misdetection.
<plars> hah, no I didn't see that one
<balloons> plars, when I mentioned the bug, I mentioned it the fix wasn't landed
<plars> balloons: I saw the bug, but not the MP I guess
<balloons> or maybe I didn't
<slangasek> lool: ping
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> sorry, I'll take the blame for then :-)
<robru> sil2100, sure thing
<slangasek> ogra_, cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks/UpdateProcess#preview as a first stab at documenting the deprecation process
<slangasek> of course, this current activity neatly contradicts https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Click/Frameworks#How_long_are_frameworks_supported.3F , heh
<robru> slangasek, yeah, if we can not support friends-service "ideally forever" I'll be very happy
<slangasek> technically we would only have to support the API, not the service ;)
<robru> slangasek, you mean create a stub that returns nothing? I'll happily do that ;-)
<slangasek> robru: well, if "returns nothing" is semantically valid under the current API, yes ;)
<robru> slangasek, yeah, I mean like, exposes the API but never actually makes any attempt to contact any social network, every API call is just a nop, etc.
<slangasek> yeah
<slangasek> that would be entirely valid, and then we wouldn't have to drop the 14.04 framework
<slangasek> robru: how much work would that be?  I'm not sure it's worth putting a /lot/ of effort into
<om26er> sil2100, its good to go, seems there is nothing related to run autopilot tests
<robru> slangasek, probably actually not much. just make a few small changes in friends-dispatcher to not invoke any of the social network plugins, but still expose the dbus api. update the tests to recognize that everything just comes back empty... I could probably do that in a couple hours if you want.
<robru> om26er, you talking about silo 18?
<slangasek> robru: ok, I think that's worthwhile then
<robru> sweet
<om26er> robru, yes
<slangasek> popey: ^^ are your friends-using apps ready to go, if robru neuters the api?
<slangasek> jdstrand: ^^ if we keep the friends api around but make it a no-op, does that impact your apparmor changes at all?
<sil2100> robru: o/ releaaaseeee
<sil2100> SHIIIP IIIT
<jdstrand> slangasek: no
<jdstrand> slangasek: I'm going to remove the friends policy group for 1.2 and leave it for 1.1 and 1.0
<jdstrand> a no op should just mean that if a 14.04 app on 14.10 uses it, then it'll just work since no additional permissions are needed
<slangasek> jdstrand: ok :)
<sil2100> o/
<slangasek> robru: are you on point for the rebuild for this latest blocker landing (wizard not working)?
 * Chipaca glares at ogra_ 
<popey> slangasek: go for it, one has submitted a fix, the other is aware
<robru> slangasek, yeah I'm just waiting for system settings to migrate then I'll poke somebody to kick an image build
<slangasek> popey: ok, great
<slangasek> robru: sounds like you're all clear to neuter the friends API then
<robru> slangasek, sweeet
<slangasek> robru: ok - that was the intent of my question, to see if you still needed help for kicking off the image builds :)
<robru> slangasek, oh yeah, I can't do it myself.
<slangasek> robru: ok; feel free to ping me when the time comes
<mterry> robru, does building a silo's packages go one-by-one now?  only unity8 is building in the PPA, and jenkins seems to be waiting before uploading the next package to the PPA
<robru> mterry, not sure, if that changed it'd be sil2100's doing, I didn't change that behavior
<mterry> k
<robru> mterry, as recently as friday I witnessed it doing all merges first, then doing all uploads, then the PPA builds go in parallel
<mterry> I'll wait and see what happens once unity8 is done building
<robru> mterry, according to the build log it did all the merges: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/134/consoleFull (grep for 'Trying to merge'). my guess would be your system-settings upload was rejected
<mterry> robru, hmm https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/134/console just shows a spinner.  Where do I see that upload error message?
<robru> mterry, which is probably caused by the other silo having already uploaded an orig.tar with different contents for the same version. try a version bump and rebuild system settings (or wait a bit, since system settings is publishing and you'll need to rebuild in an hour anyway)
<mterry> robru, that makes sense, sure
<robru> mterry, the upload error message gets emailed to a mailing list that I'm not on, so I'm just assuming based on past experiences.
<slangasek> cjwatson: so I went back and looked at lool's upload history to figure out that the framework revisions are apparently handled via ubuntu-touch-meta... I'm adding frameworks/ubuntu-sdk-14.10-qml-dev3.framework, but is this really all that's required?
<slangasek> I guess the SDK then also needs updated to generate dependencies against -dev3 instead of -dev2
<slangasek> seems too simple though :)
<cjwatson> framework in ubuntu-touch-meta, preceded by security declaration in click-apparmor or whatever it is
<slangasek> ah
<cjwatson> and the store needs to be taught that it can accept uploads for this, which probably includes the click review tools
<cjwatson> robru: mm, I should follow up on the discussions I'd had with Didier and William about improving that; I think I know what to do in citrain
<robru> cjwatson, improving what?
<cjwatson> The first step was to make the address in the changelog not be ps-jenkins, since that doesn't actually confer any benefit
<cjwatson> who gets mailed about upload errors from citrain
<robru> oh right
<robru> cjwatson, can citrain spoof who the uploader is so launchpad sends the email to the right place?
<cjwatson> if ps-jenkins is a robot preparing an upload according to my instructions, that doesn't mean that ps-jenkins belongs in the changelog
<cjwatson> and that would give LP more information
<cjwatson> I'm not sure that will be sufficient, but it's the sensible first step
<robru> cjwatson, well the changelog attributes the committers, and the the bot gets credit just for the upload.
<cjwatson> yeah, that's nonsense
<cjwatson> from LP's point of view
<cjwatson> it's just a bot acting on human instructions; it doesn't deserve credit any more than my editor does :)
<robru> heh
<cjwatson> and the [ Person ] bits of the changelog are useless to LP
<cjwatson> I already agreed with Didier and William that we should change this, so just need to do it
<cjwatson> might have a look on my next sheriff shift
<robru> cjwatson, ok cool, happy to cooperate if you need me to review a branch against lp:cupstream2distro or something
<cjwatson> ta, will let you know
<robru> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> I think LP will still notify just the signer, as-is, but I can look into that
<slangasek> cjwatson: according to jdstrand's comments above, the click-apparmor change seems to be to drop the friends policy group from the existing 1.2 (== ubuntu-sdk-14.10), so I think click-apparmor doesn't need to be uploaded first in this case
<cjwatson> slangasek: ok
<slangasek> since it doesn't appear to define separate -devX
 * cjwatson -> dinner
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> click-apparmor shouldn't need any changes
<jdstrand> it doesn't care about -dev, it only deals with the base framework
<jdstrand> slangasek: ^
<slangasek> jdstrand: right, that's what I gathered from the contents, thanks for confirming
<robru> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/friends/neuter/+merge/226724 that should pretty well do it. so if that merge were to be released in ubuntu, we'd still have an api-complete friends-service and friends-dispatcher, except when you call the dbus api, nothing happens. so an app that depending on friends would still be able to import and call it, but it would just silently fail to send or receive any messages.
<robru> kenvandine, can you help me test this? ^ ;-)
<alecu> hi trainguards! I need to add one MP to landing-009, and in the process I'll take over the silo; anything special I should be doing besides filling the spreadsheet with the new MP and testplan?
<alecu> and my name on the lander cell?
<kenvandine> robru, in a bit, sure
<Saviq> uh oh robru looks like something broke in the vm (ro file system) https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/433/console
<robru> alecu, is the new MP part of the existing set of packages in there, or are you adding a new package?
<robru> alecu, yes put your name in the lander cell
<robru> Saviq, fun
<alecu> robru: it's a new package. Was unity8, now, it's unity8+unity-scope-click
<robru> alecu, ok, in that case just fill out the spreadsheet and then you need me to reconfigure. if it was all the same package, you can do the reconfigure yourself.
<robru> fginther, any idea about saviq's failure ^^ ? I can't seem to log in to even retry that...
<robru> alecu, let me know when the spreadsheet is up to date
<fginther> robru, Saviq, the VM fs died a short while ago and we're still trying to clean up.
<xnox> plars: OUCH! /o\ just saw your email
<fginther> Saviq, the last two unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic will need to be retried
<plars> xnox: oh, the cobbler thing?
<alecu> robru: it's up to date now, and ready to be reconfigured, thanks.
<xnox> plars: yeah.
<plars> xnox: yeah, it's a lovely failure mode, I can't install what you asked for, so I'm just going to silently give you something else
<robru> alecu, which row was it?
<alecu> robru: 25
<plars> xnox: we think that cobbler install is just very borked, someone's working on it now
<Saviq> fginther, thanks for the update
<xnox> plars: sounds, better than most British restaurants. Usually, the waiter comes back 40 minutes later saying "oh we don't have the main you ordered, would you like to order something else?"
<plars> xnox: *hopefully* that's really at the root of all our problems
<plars> xnox: hah
<robru> mterry, ok, please rebuild system settings now
<mterry> robru, ah thanks for the heads up
<robru> mterry, you're welcome
<plars> xnox: this would be more like ordering steak, and having the waiter bring you a mud cake shaped into the form of a steak 40 min. later
<xnox> plars: well, not mud cake, but steak made from oatmeal is what I usually get when i accidentally walk into a vegetarian restaurant.
<plars> ew
<alecu> Saviq: so, I've requested only unity-scope-click to be rebuilt. Will the unity8 debs be included in the same ppa? Where do I find out when they have been built?
<Saviq> alecu, the build job will wait for boht
<Saviq> both
<Saviq> alecu, and yes, they're in the same PPA
<alecu> great.
<robru> alecu, queuebot will ping you in this channel when the build is complete. also you can watch the build log: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/109/console
<kenvandine> robru, ok, so what needs testing?
<kenvandine> robru, apps that use the API should just do nothing right?
<robru> kenvandine, yep
<robru> kenvandine, started a silo: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-013
<robru> kenvandine, I guess basically, just install that silo (once it's done building) and then run friends-app and make sure it runs without crashing, but no messages get loaded
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> slangasek, hey what ever happened in silo 8? do you need any more help with that?
<slangasek> robru: waiting for exploratory testing; tvoss and davmor2 driving this AIUI
<robru> slangasek, alright thanks
<robru> slangasek, you around to kick an image build? system settings finally migrated
<slangasek> robru: yep
<robru> slangasek, thanks!
<kenvandine> robru, it runs without crashing, but i tried to post with it and it just spins
<kenvandine> doesn't blow up though
<kenvandine> i guess it's the async call waiting
<robru> yeah the post should be unsuccessful
<kenvandine> not getting through
<kenvandine> and nothing new in my feed
<robru> kenvandine, oh right, I just return instead of calling the callback
<rsalveti> robru: are we building a new image before cron today?
<robru> rsalveti, yep slangasek just kicked one now
<rsalveti> oh, great then
<rsalveti> just saw that a bunch of important fixes landed
<robru> rsalveti, yep ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, ok, I changed it to call the success callback so it doesn't just spin forever. rebuilding now
<kenvandine> thx
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping trainguards | Known issues: s-jenkins needs to be restarted. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 130 building (started: 20140714 19:25) ===
<cjwatson> ogra_: Nitpick: could imgbot say "trainguards" rather than "trainguard", since the former is the string that AFAIK we've been told to highlight on?
<robru> cjwatson, any idea why http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-013/ubuntu/dists/ no longer has a 'devel' directory? that was handy...
<robru> kenvandine, tested the new thing, looks good. friends-app runs fine, no messages show up, posting messages happens instantly but go nowhere. think I should publish?
<kenvandine> robru, testing
<kenvandine> robru, posting still just spins for me
<robru> kenvandine, testing on device? I didn't see any spinner
<kenvandine> robru, and a reply just crashed...
<robru> but but
<robru> how can it crash? it just returns successful immediately!
<kenvandine> displatcher logged something about signatures
<kenvandine> oh, i think the callback expects an arg
<kenvandine> upload i think returns the url returned from facebook
<robru> kenvandine, can the arg be a string? I'll put a little deprecation warning int here
<kenvandine> i seem to recall them all taking a string
<robru> kenvandine, ok if I put a string in there will it crash if it isn't a URL? can the string be 'Warning: friends is now deprecated' or do I have to contort it into 'http://example.com/friends-is-now-deprecated' or something?
<kenvandine> shouldn't need to be a url
<robru> ok
<kenvandine> i think the reply and send functions return the message id
<kenvandine> or something
<cjwatson> robru: I believe that's a known bug introduced by recent changes to Apache configuration on ppa.launchpad.net
<cjwatson> I saw an Asana task for that the other day
<robru> cjwatson, so should I update my citrain script to point at utopic or will devel come back?
<kenvandine> robru, looks like all the async functions pass a result string to the callback
<kenvandine> so just stick a string in those :)
<robru> kenvandine, ok, just pushed a fix, will rebuilt
<kenvandine> cool
<alecu> trainguards: I need a silo for this MP, should I just add it to the spreadsheet? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/pay-service/verify-after-purchase/+merge/226728
<robru> alecu, yep
<cjwatson> robru: I think it should come back, but let me check
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- You seem to have marked the FollowSymLinks task for ppa.lp.net as done this morning, but robru reports that http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-013/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't list "devel", and http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-013/ubuntu/dists/devel/ returns 403
<cjwatson> So I think there's still something wrong there
<robru> alecu, ok you got silo 5
<bschaefer> sooo unity8 is still broken on the desktop?
<alecu> robru: thanks!
<robru> alecu, you're welcome!
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping trainguards | Known issues: s-jenkins needs to be restarted. Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> kenvandine, ugh, just updated, of course *now* I'm getting spinner forever.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 130 DONE (finished: 20140714 21:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/130.changes ===
<robru> kenvandine, maybe spinner forever is a good thing, will indicate to users that it's not usable ;-)
<robru> still no idea why it's doing that, I'm calling the success callback
<robru> kenvandine, maybe a race condition or something? friends-app displaying the spinner after the callback already gets called to hide the spinner?
<robru> kenvandine, at least it isn't posting the message.
<robru> kenvandine, so I think this is fine since friends-app is also being de-seeded.
<kenvandine> robru, the silo is still rebuilding
<robru> kenvandine, heh, armhf finished before the rest of the silo did so I started testing sooner ;-) (also done now)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> robru, reply works right, but post isn't
<kenvandine> seems ok though, it doesn't crash and doesn't do anything bad
<robru> kenvandine, yeah I'm fine with this
 * kenvandine needs to head out though
<kenvandine> bbl
<robru> kenvandine, k, i'm gonna publish. cya
<robru> slangasek, hey what's going on with the friends-app de-seed? it's still on the phone in image 130
<slangasek> robru: possibly a race with germinate?  ubuntu-touch-meta 1.165 is in utopic now and should unseed it, to be sure
<robru> slangasek, ah, image 130 just has 1.163. ok thanks
<robru> brb
<robru> Blam.
<robru> I hope image #131 doesn't get depressed, because it's not going to have any friends! http://instantrimshot.com/
<popey> robru: http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<robru> popey, where did you find that picture of my home town?
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-15
<alecu> any trainguards around to ask about publishing landing-009?
<cjwatson> alecu: looking
<alecu> thanks
<cjwatson> looking at that too :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 131 building (started: 20140715 02:05) ===
<alecu> Yay
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 131 DONE (finished: 20140715 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/131.changes ===
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> psivaa: I wonder what happened with the UITK tests in the latest image, we seem to have a lot of failures due to an qmlscene crash
<sil2100> ogra_: eh, manta and flo are still terrible, we can't even get full test results there still ;/
<sil2100> We need to get someone looking at that ASAP
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, and UITK has its hiccup again it seems
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, I poked psivaa about that already
<sil2100> brendand: !
<sil2100> brendand: so! Could you take a look at two things on the dashboard?
<sil2100> brendand: first thing - we seem to have 2 failures each time for system-settings
<ogra_> with the new version from 130
<sil2100> brendand: and I would concentrate on this one, trying to see if the same tests fail and if they're reproducible
<ogra_> it clearly started with the landing
<sil2100> brendand: then we would need someone with a keen-AP eye to check if the UITK hiccup in the latest image was an 'accident' as before ;)
<ogra_> oh, bot settings failures are related to the dropped phone page ...
<ogra_> seems that will just need updating
<ogra_> *both
<ogra_> (of the tests)
<ogra_> sil2100, brendand, seems the UITK failures also have a related unity8 crash
<ogra_> (and qmlscene)
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: i'm rerunning uitk tests
<sil2100> unity8? I saw qmlscene
<sil2100> Ah, both
<ogra_> sil2100, there are two
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i assume unity8 killed the qmlscene instance when crashing
<ogra_> sil2100, unity8 itself had a crash during its own tests too
<brendand> ogra_, from what i can see the failures are in the About page
<ogra_> brendand, but using info from the phoe page
<ogra_> *phone
<ogra_> hmm, no only one of them
<brendand> ogra_, did the mir issue fix land?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> supposedly at least
<sil2100> Didn't seem to help flo or manta test-wise though
<sil2100> ogra_: can you upgrade your flo/manta and tell us if it's better now?
<ogra_> after the meeting, yeah
<sil2100> popey: boing
<brendand> ogra_, which package do you think broke the imei test?
<ogra_> brendand, system-settings changed the way it recieves info from ofono ... (that was what broke the wizard too) ...
<ogra_> it moved from ofono-qt to libofono
<Laney> what evidence do you have that this is the same?
<ogra_> brendand, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.3+14.10.20140711.1-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> Laney, well it tries to recieve the imei via dbus but gets an error back ... i think the AP test wasnt updated alongside the switch
<ogra_> Laney, it is just a theory :)
<sil2100> Holy crap my Firefox crashed when leaving the hangout, it had to be devastated by the meeting ending
<Mirv> I can't find an indication of a distro patch to Qt (5.2) regarding the event loop. it was discussed with upstream at https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-37677 and downstream marked as Invalid for Qt at bug #1292306 (fixed in Mir)
<ubot5> bug 1292306 in mir (Ubuntu) "Qt render gets blocked on EGLSwapBuffers [fka Upon upgrading to Qt5.2 the music app no longer plays the next song if the screen is off]" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292306
<sil2100> Mirv, ogra_: maybe the workaroudn was in Mir itself?
<sil2100> Or in qtubuntu/unity-mir? I remember seeing those branches when there were discussions about that
<ogra_> sil2100, it involved Mir ...
<Mirv> I remember that Mir devs agreed that upstream is not going to change from what it decided in 5.1.0, so they're adapating to the new model
<psivaa> sil2100: uitk is all green. no crash this time
<ogra_> i guess it is the same flakiness we saw before
<brendand> hmm, now i can't reproduce the system-settings failure
<brendand> i'll try a bootstrapped image
<sil2100> uh
<Laney> it's not reproducible
<Laney> by the hand of man
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<Mirv> popey: spamming complete, and filemanager uploaded
<popey> thanks Mirv
<popey> Mirv: could you also do dl when you get a mo.. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dropping-letters-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.57_all.click
<ogra_> sil2100, my flo sits on the boot animation since 5 min now ... (wizard ran fine before)
<ogra_> ah, finally the UI started
<sil2100> Uh
<sil2100> 5 minutes?
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> What did it do for so long?
<ogra_> no idea ... it has that since a while ...
<ogra_> and the UI still hangs hard when starting an app
<popey> apport?
<sil2100> brendand: any luck with the system-settings thing?
<sil2100> Since if not, I guess it's time to kick a new image
<sil2100> ogra_: ;/
<sil2100> ogra_: so it seems it's still broken for flo then
<ogra_> i'd say nothing is fixed here
<brendand> sil2100, nope and Laney can't seem to reproduce it either
<sil2100> ogra_: could you kick a new image then? We'll at least have the scopes fix
<sil2100> om26er: hi!
<om26er> sil2100, hey
<ogra_> popey, apport on every boot ?
<sil2100> om26er: could you help us in checking if the latest images have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1339700 fixed?
<ogra_> unlikely
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1339700 in Mir "[regression] Device locks randomly on welcome screen" [High,Fix committed]
<popey> oh
<sil2100> ogra_: we need someone working on this ASAP...
<ogra_> i'm just watching the second boot here ... screen timed out the third time now ... with the animation up
<sil2100> How can we promote an image if 2 of our officially supported platforms are broken ;/ ?
<om26er> sil2100, ok, upgrading to the latest.
<om26er> sil2100, which is the latest image currently ? 129 ?
<sil2100> om26er: 131
<ogra_> so when starting an app it hangs on the start animation too
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand: hm, do you think these UI hang-ups in tablets are directly related to the autopilot tests being broken for them?
<ogra_> they could
<sil2100> ogra_, brendand: since if yes, we can somehow identify more-or-less in which image it started and trying to find the person responsible for it
<sil2100> s/person/team
<brendand> sil2100, and kill them?
<sil2100> NO! Force them to fix it and THEN kill them
<ogra_> i guess they are related
<ogra_> sil2100, i would guess it started around 123
<ogra_> which had a new unity but also a lot of Qt bits updated
 * sil2100 chokes Mirv then
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/123.changes
<ogra_> hmm, not sure the Qt bits are atfault at all ... seems its all just plugins from other changes
 * ogra_ falshes 122 ... will take 20-30 min
<Mirv> popey: dropping letters done too
<Mirv> sil2100: not my Qt stuff. but uitk is there among else
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> yeah, UITK and unity8 are the most likely candidates on that list
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/123.commitlog <- actually, only telephony, UITK and webbrowser stuff from the Qt side
<popey> Mirv: ta, will be some more coming
 * sil2100 unchokes Mirv 
<Mirv> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<om26er> sil2100, the bug says flo, do I need to test on mako
<sil2100> om26er: well, it seemed to have happened also on mako from what I know
<sil2100> om26er: and I think it got fixed in mako mostly
<ogra_> no, i doubt that
<ogra_> but it only shows very rarely there
<ogra_> i have like two hangs per day with it ... while flo hangs all the time
<ogra_> sil2100, 122 is fine on flo ... installing 123 now
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks! :)
<popey> sil2100: were you aware that payui 0.2.7 didn't land in the click store because it failed the tests? cc fginther  https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/878/changerequest/  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7798095/
<sil2100> popey: hm, I was unaware of that
<popey> does the payui click get side-loaded in at build?
<popey> i cant see it in ogra_ changes
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<ogra_> com.canonical.payui_0.2.6_armhf.click
<ogra_> obviously still the old one
<popey> yes
<ogra_> sil2100, so with 123 i definitely have the super slow startup after the wizard ...
<ogra_> and confirmed ... starting an app makes the UI hang ...
<sil2100> Yeaa!
<ogra_> sil2100, so the issue is definitely in the packageset of 123
<sil2100> ogra_: btw. could you kick a new image in the meantime?
<ogra_> i did
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let's poke the unity8 and UITK people
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<ogra_> hmm
 * sil2100 missed that
<ogra_> why did the bot not announce it
 * sil2100 slaps imgbot around a bit with a large trout
<ogra_> no, rather slap iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> there is no build running
 * sil2100 slaps iso.qa.ubuntu.com around a bit with a large trout
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, i seem to not be able to trigger touch image builds via the qatracker
 * ogra_ runs one manually 
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 132 building (started: 20140715 12:00) ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, inbetween stuff, let me check the commitlog agian
 * ogra_ makes a bootchart to see what delays the boot so much
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! So, we're looking for the root cause of our overall problems with tablet form factors
<sil2100> Saviq: this started off with #123
<sil2100> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/123.commitlog
<sil2100> Saviq: from what can be seen in the commitlog, the only landings that could have affected that are unity8 and UITK, but I see that the UITK landing seems to be some minor change
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, gles update as well, but I guess unrelated
<ogra_> Saviq, HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!
<sil2100> Oh!
<ogra_> sil2100, well, who knows ...
<sil2100> Birthday?
<sil2100> Saviq: happy birthday then! :)
<ogra_> the mesa update might have impact (it shouldnt, but might)
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, so mesa is also a candidate, but still it would be nice to have someone looking at this
<sil2100> ogra_: hmm... actually, maybe you could try downgrading mesa on your 123 image? Do you have some free time?
<sil2100> ogra_: since you could download the earlier .deb packages, install them and see if it works (just hope it won't force any removals)
<ogra_> i dont even have the free time for what i did up to now ... but yeah, i can try once it is done with the bootchart
 * sil2100 is sad the he doesn't have a tablet
<ogra_> i doubt mesa has anything to do with it though ... UITK or unity8 is my guess
<ogra_> and the unity8 change set is quite big
<sil2100> ogra_: UITK doesn't seem to be responsible, it's only a dep-versioning change
<sil2100> ogra_: additions of (= ${binary:Version})
<sil2100> ogra_: so unity8... but I'm not sure if the symptoms look like unity8-stuff?
<Saviq> sil2100, ogra_, thanks!
<sil2100> Saviq: ^ could you take a lookie anyways? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, that unity8 landing couldn't cause anything
<sil2100> Saviq: it seems to affect all tablets
<ogra_> sil2100, well, the app-startup animation shows up, the three dots rotate three times and the UI hangs hard for about 30sec
<Saviq> sil2100, that unity8 landing just added two (unused atm) properties to the mocks
<Saviq> ogra_, sil2100 30s?
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> Saviq,
<Saviq> bug #1340086 ?
<ubot5> bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340086
<ogra_> Saviq, got a flo around ?
<Saviq> ogra_, mc-tool
<Saviq> mc-tool list
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# mc-tool list
<ogra_> mc-tool list: Failed to connect to D-Bus: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<ogra_> :P
<Saviq> ogra_, sil2100, oh I read the commitlog wrong
<ogra_> there is indeed no telephony account on my non-3g flo
<Saviq> ogra_, sounds like your phablet session is bad
<ogra_> Saviq, well, all sessions since image 123 are
<Saviq> sil2100, yes, it's unity8's in-call indicator
<ogra_> oh, wait
<sil2100> uh oh
<Saviq> sil2100, and the above bug in telephony service
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ mc-tool list
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> indeed i was root above
<ogra_> returns immediately
<Saviq> ogra_, correct, but telephony-account times out after 30s, searching for a ofono account
<ogra_> Saviq, and that is queried every time i start an app ?
<Saviq> ogra_, check ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<sil2100> Lunch time, brb
<Saviq> ogra_, should have a bunch of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1340086/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [High,Confirmed]
<ogra_> yup, seems i have that ...
<ogra_> Saviq, so why would that happen for any app i start then ?
<Saviq> ogra_, because we talk to the telephony service when app focus changes
<ogra_> dies the startup actually query the telephony accounts when i start an app ?
<ogra_> oh, wow
<Saviq> ogra_, it's apparently not only on startup
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it makes flo completely unusable
<Saviq> I can imagine
<ogra_> so i assume the slow session startup is related ...
<Saviq> yesss
<Saviq> let's talk with boiko whether he has a quick fix, otherwise let's revert the in-call hint
<ogra_> in the bootchart i see everything starting just fine ... but nothing on screen until about 2 min into the boot ... so i guess it even queries multiple times during startup
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, so i guess the hangs we see on mako are unrelated then ...
<Saviq> ogra_, aren't hangs on mako due to Mir deadlock?
<sil2100> ogra_, Saviq: the hangs *might* have been fixed now with the last mir upload, so hm
<sil2100> For mako that is
<ogra_> Saviq, i cant tell
<ogra_> right, i dont run -proposed here
<sil2100> om26er: were you able to confirm the hang-ups got fixed for mako?
<om26er> sil2100, that didn't happen for me
<om26er> sil2100, but then I never saw that before as well
<ogra_> it is really hard to reproduce since it only happens after a while of usage
<sil2100> ogra_: do you remember around what hour boiko appears?
<sil2100> I would be nice to have him looking at it ASAP
<boiko> sil2100: now maybe? :)
<ogra_> not really, but i guess soon :)
<sil2100> Oh oooh!
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> boiko: hello!
<boiko> sil2100: I'll look into that, but first we need to land the majority of the dual sim work :/
<sil2100> boiko: so, it seems there's a serious issue with telephony-service that causes all tablet devices being basically unusable ;/
<boiko> sil2100: yep, Saviq reported that to me, I'll look into that soon
<sil2100> boiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1340086 <- it would be nice if this could also be a high-priority thing, as per ogra_'s observations it makes tablets really b0rken
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340086 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Importing Ubuntu.Telephony 0.1 causes hang when there's no telephony accounts" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> boiko: thanks :)
<rsalveti> sil2100: can I get a silo for line 26?
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure, didn't get a ping yet
<sil2100> Oh, here it is ;)
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> yw
<sil2100> fginther: ping :)
<fginther> sil2100, hey
<rsalveti> sil2100: hey, question about the gles packages, I'll create bzr branches for them, and for CI to work properly with them, do we need a project per branch, or would it be fine to use a branch based on the upstream project?
<rsalveti> like, having the qtubuntu-gles branch as part of the qtubuntu project
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 132 DONE (finished: 20140715 13:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/132.changes ===
<bzoltan1> sil2100: rsalveti: the UITK build in the silo9 is good to go. It has a two line change in the debian/rules from xnox, so it will need an extra ack
 * popey updates
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ok, will deal with it in a moment
<boiko> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~boiko/telephony-service/fix_freeze/+merge/226828
<boiko> sil2100: I'll wait for jenkins to run and then I'll do the checklist and ask tiago to review it
<sil2100> boiko: that was FAST
<sil2100> WOW
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> boiko: ok, once he approves it, let's please get it in a silo ASAP!
<sil2100> boiko: thanks! :)
<boiko> sil2100: sure, no problems
<sil2100> ogra_: if anything, let's not promote an image before this lands ^
<sil2100> ogra_: so I guess no promotions today
<sil2100> rsalveti: are you usually publishing silos yourself or can I do it?
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> Ok, I see you publish yourself ;)
<rsalveti> sil2100: yeah :-)
<sil2100> rsalveti: nvm!
<rsalveti> sil2100: not sure if you got my previous question, about the gles packages
<sil2100> rsalveti: ah! Sorry, missed it, let me backlog
<ogra_> sil2100, indeed
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, citrain doesn't require a separate lp project per component, so it can be a sub-branch actually - CI Train only cares if he can merge one branch into another ;)
<sil2100> rsalveti: so it's fine
<rsalveti> sil2100: lovely, thanks
<Saviq> trainguards, can someone please upload the two pkgs from http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/qt/qtcomp.tar to silo 006 please?
<sil2100> Saviq: o/
<Saviq> sil2100, please reconfigure the silo, too, added those two as additional source packages
<sil2100> Sure thing
<brendand_> wow - image notifications are working :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: packaging branch might work for some but might confuse some as well (for the gles packages), guess a normal bzr branch will probably be easier
<rsalveti> will start from the same root, so they can at least me merged
<sil2100> Saviq: packages uploaded
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Had to re-sign them so it took a few moments
<Saviq> rsalveti, why confuse? are there source changes ever? and if there are, shouldn't they be patches?
<rsalveti> Saviq: no source changes, but I'm thinking about what could happen when someone decides to land something
<rsalveti> on a packaging branch you need to point out, or import, the orig tarball
<Saviq> rsalveti, so the orig tarball can't be the non-gles one?
<rsalveti> Saviq: can, but you'd need to import that when landing something via a silo
<rsalveti> and that's when I think it'll confuse some people
<Saviq> rsalveti, I think having a separate source branch confuses more :|
<Saviq> rsalveti, at least when it's packaging only it's clear it's meant to build from some tarball somewhere, you just need to place it next to the packaging branch
<rsalveti> right, but if you want to land both the original and the gles version at the same silo, you'd need to first build the original one and then import the orig tarball in the other
<rsalveti> and rebuild the gles version
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, and why's that bad?
<Saviq> rsalveti, that's IMO what should happen anyway
<Saviq> rsalveti, at least then it's a clear process of "what to do with -gles packages"
<rsalveti> sure, fine by me, hopefully it'll work for everyone :-)
<rsalveti> let me give that a shot then
<Saviq> rsalveti, if the non-gless builds in the PPA, do you think the train will be able to pick it up from there when preparing the -gles one? or will it require a manual upload anyway?
<rsalveti> hm, but you can generate a bunch of orig tarball until you land the branch
<rsalveti> and import would mean you need to import in a branch that gets merged
<Saviq> rsalveti, and you only really need to update the -gles just before you land
<Saviq> rsalveti, I think my ideal workflow would be:
<Saviq> 1. build non-gles
<Saviq> 2. prepare an MP for packaging-only -gles
<Saviq> 3. build -gles
<Saviq> 4. -land
<Saviq> since before you build non-gles you don't know the version you'll get anyway
<rsalveti> right, the 2 step is the one I'm still thinking if it would work
<Saviq> and you need to keep those in sync
<rsalveti> but should work I guess
<rsalveti> bzr bd will probably find the right thing to do
<Saviq> that'd be great
<rsalveti> we can try and see :-)
<rsalveti> let me create the branch for qtubuntu
<rsalveti> Saviq: bzr bd merge mode (only the packaging gets included in bzr) needs to find out the orig tarball, it seems there's no support to import the orig tarball in such branch
<rsalveti> if we can point that out to look for the orig tarball from the original project, in a ppa, that would work
<rsalveti> not sure if doable though
<Saviq> rsalveti, not in a PPA probably :|
<Saviq> rsalveti, especially when we're looking at multiple PPAs
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> "In the future you will be able to use the merge-upstream command to do this for you, but it has not been made to support merge mode yet."
<rsalveti> the future that never came
<ogra_> but it is bright at least
<Saviq> rsalveti, but maybe somewhere where we can upload the tarball after it's generated in the silo...
<Saviq> but that starts beating the purpose...
<cjwatson> the future's orange
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> git ftw, pristine-tar works much more easily there
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> Saviq: then we'd need to keep it in a normal bzr branch
<Saviq> rsalveti, no, we can point builddeb to just grab a tarball from somewhere
<rsalveti> but then you'd need to upload the package by hand
<Saviq> rsalveti, why?
<Saviq> rsalveti, I'd need to upload the tarball somewhere
<rsalveti> how can you tell it to grab from the ppa?
<rsalveti> as you're still landing
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> and put it locally
<rsalveti> so it can find it in your machinage
<Saviq> rsalveti, as long as we have a place where we put the in-flight tarballs
<Saviq> that we want -gles to build from
<rsalveti> needs to be a place where bzr bd can find
<Saviq> rsalveti, it can be any http server AFAICT
<Saviq> rsalveti, as long as it can be parsed into a version thingy
<Saviq> rsalveti, stupider idea: since we need -gles MPs per-silo anyway, those MPs could point builddeb to the correct silo...
<Saviq> rsalveti, but I agree it's not ideal :|
<rsalveti> Saviq: right, not much better than src package uploads
<rsalveti> and not sure if that's indeed supported, trying to find out in bzr-bd
<ogra_> what happened to "Qt 5.3 will full support runtime detection for GL vs GLES" ?
<ogra_> *fully
<Saviq> rsalveti, it is, we're using it in qt packaging
<rsalveti> qt 5.4 in theory
<Saviq> rsalveti, it's dl'ing from qt upstream directly
<rsalveti> Saviq: because in our case it'd need to find the orig tarball from a PPA and with a different name
<rsalveti> let me grab a qt package branch
<rsalveti> ogra_: qt 5.3 only landed that for windows
<ogra_> lol
<rsalveti> probably because that were the money came from
<ogra_> so we should just run out session under wine then
<ogra_> *our
<Saviq> rsalveti, that's why I was thinking like "Downloads" in https://launchpad.net/qtubuntu for example
<Saviq> rsalveti, and yeah, the other stupid idea was to include (the dynamic part of) the URL to the .orig in the MP for -gles
<Saviq> but that'd be *so* hacky
<rsalveti> Saviq: we can create a custom get-orig-source in debian/rules that can retrieve the tarball from somewhere we want
<rsalveti> but then you'd need to change the PPA address to use at every landing
<rsalveti> which in theory is fine
<cjwatson> Doesn't bzr bd try to use uscan?
<cjwatson> So it could go in debian/watch rather than a custom get-orig-source target
<cjwatson> Not that that helps much
<rsalveti> right, would need to change at every landing
<rsalveti> but probably easier to maintain
<rsalveti> Saviq: would that work for you?
<sil2100> kgunn: so, regarding line 30 - it seems that currently almost all components from that landing (instead of mir) are locked by other silos
<Saviq> rsalveti, yeah, that's what I proposed as the "stupider" idea ;)
<sil2100> kgunn: how far are you with silo 2 for instance?
<kgunn> sil2100: silo2 is on hold for this mir landing actually
<kgunn> sorry about that
<rsalveti> Saviq: but guess it's the only one if we want a packaging branch
<kgunn> we should have said
<kgunn> silo 15 is test only
<kgunn> silo 6 is test only (atm)
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so let me flush silo 2 in the meantime, no use for it to 'hog' a silo since it will anyway need a rebuild
<kgunn> actually....we'll drop silo15 altogether
<kgunn> in favor of the unity-mir as part of the mir silo
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, the other one I proposed was a static place where we'd upload them, but not overly better
<sil2100> kgunn: ok, so 15 can be dropped as well?
<rsalveti> Saviq: yup
<sil2100> kgunn: so, I'll free up silo 2 and 15 and assign a silo for line 30
<sil2100> kgunn: does that sound ok?
<sil2100> kgunn: just one last thing - what about silo 16? Will that land soon?
<sil2100> kgunn: since 16 has platform-api
 * kgunn checks
<sil2100> kgunn: it's the QtCompositor landing, importantish it seems
<kgunn> sil2100: you mean silo6 not 16 right ?
<kgunn> yeah...qtcomp....it will land after mir
<sil2100> kgunn: ah! Crap, yes, sorry ;)
<kgunn> just a matter of approval churn
<sil2100> kgunn: right, 006 I meant, damn
<sil2100> Ok, so mir 0.5.0 goes first
<kgunn> mir is ready to rock...but qtmir we've got some approvals/reviews to get through
<kgunn> yep...thanks
<sil2100> kgunn: just a notice though... we'll probably prefer not to land Mir before promoting, and I would expect having a promotion around tomorrow
<sil2100> Is that fine?
<Saviq> rsalveti, hmm hmm, the custom get-orig-source could try all the 20 silos in theory... but that'd be a problem if the same source would be in two silos...
<rsalveti> yeah, no good
<rsalveti> we already have one silo that is using qtubuntu for testing (qtmir)
<sil2100> kgunn: if that's fine with you then I do those flushes and assign a silo for you
<seb128> kgunn, sil2100: just as a fyi, I'm doing a settings landing, which means the qtcompositor silo might need a rebuild later again
<sil2100> seb128: ACK
<kgunn> seb128: thanks for the heads up
<kgunn> sil2100: yes, perfect flush away and prime the pump for mir0.5
<kgunn> its a small mir bump
<kgunn> basically last little bit needed for trusted prompt sessions
<seb128> kgunn, let me know when you are close from landing and that we should stop hijacking your silo btw ... sorry for doing that, but we can't really lock settings work while your test silo is waiting
<kgunn> seb128: not a problem!....actually could you or someone you designate please review and approve https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-qtComp/+merge/225540
<kgunn> and
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-wizard-sim/+merge/226555
 * kgunn check to see they up for review :P
<seb128> kgunn, sure, the day it's changed from "work in progress" to "needs review" ;-)
<kgunn> seb128: dang it :)
<Saviq> kgunn, that last one is landed already
<kgunn> ta
<kgunn> seb128: ok, changed that one to "needs review"
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/use-qtComp/+merge/225540
<seb128> kgunn, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, can you please reupload qtubuntu-gles to silo 006, but remove TODO from debian/docs first? :|
<sil2100> Saviq: hm, let me see
<rsalveti> Saviq: mind giving https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/gles/ a try?
<rsalveti> Saviq: you'd need to create an MR bumping the changelog and changing debian/watch
<Saviq> rsalveti, I think that'd be awesome enough
<Saviq> rsalveti, looks real good
<rsalveti> Saviq: great
<rsalveti> will do the same for the other ones
<Saviq> rsalveti, the only disadvantage I can see is that won't work after the silo is freed
<Saviq> rsalveti, but then you'll be able to just pull the tarball from distro instead
<rsalveti> yeah
<camako> fginther, jenkins is not reviewing my MPs that I put up. Do you happen to know why?
<Saviq> rsalveti, so I'm fine with that
<Saviq> rsalveti, any preference to where we'd be putting those branches?
<sil2100> Saviq: I'll have to bump the version to re-upload...
<fginther> camako, do you have an example?
<Saviq> sil2100, just the ubuntu part, no?
<Saviq> sil2100, that should be fine I think
<camako> fginther : https://code.launchpad.net/~cemil-azizoglu/mir/nested_lifecycle_events/+merge/224426
<rsalveti> Saviq: under the original projects
<sil2100> Yeah
<Saviq> rsalveti, lp:qtubuntu/gles?
<Saviq> rsalveti, or do we not want to register a series?
<camako> someone added "PS Jenkins bot" as reviewer but didn't help
<camako> fginther ^
<fginther> camako, it should be fixed now, there is an access list that needs to be updated
<camako> fginther, thanks
<rsalveti> Saviq: a series would be fine
<rsalveti> let me create one
<rsalveti> for qtubuntu
<Saviq> rsalveti, awesomes
<rsalveti> Saviq: done, let me do a similar change for the other ones
<Saviq> rsalveti, could you make the current ones point at distro and not at a silo yet?
<rsalveti> Saviq: sure, just added it initially with a silo/ppa to be easier to change
<Saviq> rsalveti, uh oh, just thought or something
<ogra_> stop that !
<Saviq> rsalveti, if we drive those with MPs, train will overwrite the version
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> Saviq: but on the gles side you'd change the changelog yourself
<Saviq> rsalveti, and will try to look for an .orig that doesn't exist
<rsalveti> and you'd know already the version you have for the upstream one
<Saviq> rsalveti, still, means manual upload to the silo
<rsalveti> nops
<Saviq> no? ok
<rsalveti> Saviq: you bump the changelog for the gles package, let it as UNRELEASED, and it works fine
<Saviq> rsalveti, if you say so, we'll find out soon enough :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<fginther> camako, also, I have a configuration ready to add -ci and -autolanding jobs for lp:mir/0.4 and lp:mir/0.5. https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/add-mir-0.4-0.5/+merge/226864
<fginther> camako, these are both setup to do the exact same build and testing that is done for the devel branch
<ogra_> plars, does the mako 132 testing hang somewhere or am i to impatient again ?
<ogra_> oh, ignore me, seems it has actually moved
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<Saviq> rsalveti, fingers crossed https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/110/console
<Saviq> rsalveti, so... I forgot to update the ppa, but :|
<Saviq> uscan warning: In watchfile /tmp/tmpfcdDzF, reading webpage
<Saviq>   http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-021/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qtubuntu/ failed: 404 Not Found
<Saviq> uscan could not find the needed tarball.
<Saviq> bzr: ERROR: Unable to find the needed upstream tarball for package qtubuntu-gles, version 0.60+14.10.20140715.
<Saviq> version gets mangled regardless of my changelog entry
<kgunn> ogra_: Saviq ...so when we get to the point where we wanna land qtmir, for the twin do we just need a no-change commit on qtmir/qtmir-gles
<kgunn> ?
<Saviq> kgunn, we need a separate silo for them, that's for sure
<kgunn> add it to the silo and done?...or some other magic needs to happen?
<kgunn> right...gets its own silo
<Saviq> kgunn, as for no-change commit, the jury's still out on that...
<kgunn> cool...i know there's some comments to work through...and slangasek is gonna package review....so we got a day i'm sure
<Saviq> kgunn, we're trying to find out whether we can drive it with MPs
<Saviq> kgunn, if not, we'll need a manual upload to the PPA
<ogra_> right .. -gles packages --> rsalveti
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<kgunn> right...what i refer to as "magic"
 * kgunn makes note...magic == rsalveti
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> brendand, hmm, didnt you land something for the mediaplayer-app failures ?
<ogra_> (scene_selector hasnt been skipped in 132)
<sil2100> Maybe elopio did?
<sil2100> Since I know he said something about that
<ogra_> dunno, i only saw an MP ...
<ogra_> i thought that landed actually
<fginther> camako, is lp:mir/0.4 now obsolete?
<kgunn> fginther: will be
<camako> fginther, yes will be soon
<kgunn> we're workin' on lp:mir/0.5
<elopio> sil2100, ogra_: we have the branches ready.
<elopio> not yet landed.
<ogra_> ah, k
<ogra_> we didnt have the failure in 131
<cjwatson> sil2100: Have you thought at all about how we might handle ubuntu-rtm silos in CI Train?
<ogra_> thats what made me think it already landed
<camako> fginther, @config for lp:mir/0.4, I'd say no need...
<fginther> kgunn, camako, thanks, I'll just plan for having 2 job configurations defined and we'll just stagger them as new ones are created and old ones obsoleted.
<cjwatson> sil2100: ("no" is perfectly reasonable, just want to check before starting to try to sort through it ...)
<camako> fginther... thanks that sounds good too
<kgunn> fginther: thanks for letting us be a pain in the butt
<sil2100> cjwatson: sadly, no, didn't really get myself up-to-date with that yet
<sil2100> Even
<cjwatson> OK.  We're going to need to have two sets of silos; the reason to use a derived distro for all this is that it keeps builds insulated from things like chroot updates in the Ubuntu primary archive, and so we'll need one batch of silos for ubuntu and another for ubuntu-rtm
<brendand> ogra_, it's in progress still. going to push to get it landed today
<cjwatson> Which also means, I think, that people will need to declare in the spreadsheet whether they're targeting RTM or not
<ogra_> brendand, yeah, just learned that :)
<Saviq> rsalveti, so yeah, no go https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/111/console :|
<Saviq> rsalveti, train still mangles the date stamp even if you put a changelog bump in
<Saviq> rsalveti, so we're back to manual uploads (still the packaging branch is good to have)
<Saviq> but it won't be autolanded
<sil2100> robru: meeting!
<sil2100> brendand: o/
<sil2100> and/or elopio o/
<elopio> sil2100: I'm having connection problems and keep getting disconnected. I'm sorry.
<sil2100> elopio: no problems
<elopio> sil2100: the only comment I had for today are the system settings crashes.
<ogra_> they seem to be gone
<elopio> they are happening a lot on MPs, and yesterday it's the first time I saw them on the dashboard. Seems important.
<sil2100> elopio: strange thing...
<brendand> sil2100, sorry we had another meeting
<brendand> sil2100, filemanager failures - booo
<brendand> what's that about
<brendand> popey, !
<brendand> popey, have you been naughty?
<ogra_> it's broken !!!
<popey> brendand: !
<popey> I have been a good boy and delivered fresh new apps to your phone, yes brendand
<rsalveti> Saviq: crap, indeed, it still appends the date
<brendand> popey, fresh new broken apps
<rsalveti> that's really annoying
<popey> brendand: they passed jenkins
<popey> fix yo infra bro
<ogra_> rsalveti, no way to mangle it ?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<Saviq> ogra_, train will always mangle the +foo
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> ah, evil
<rsalveti> not sure if we have an option to skip that
<Saviq> ogra_, so well, it'll work as long as you build the same day ;)
<Saviq> and the same amount of times
<rsalveti> yeah
<Saviq> rsalveti, now we need to liaise with sil2100 ;)
<Saviq> but I need to go, I'm starting to digest myself from the inside
<ogra_> not on your b-day dude !
<Saviq> rsalveti, I'm still real happy with what you did, at least it's now something we can follow
<ogra_> go have cake !
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, that too ;)
<rsalveti> Saviq: oh, happy birthday :-)
<Saviq> rsalveti, you already made it! :D
<Saviq> thanks o/
<sil2100> boiko: silo assigned, spreadsheet should update soon :)
<boiko> sil2100: nice, thanks!
<asac> sil2100: was there a promotion today?
<boiko> sil2100: should I go ahead and build the packages or should I wait until the spreadsheet reflects the silo assignment?
<popey> asac: no
<asac> k
<slangasek> popey, sil2100: hmm, why not?  The known blockers were fixed yesterday, right?
<ogra_> slangasek, new blockers
<ogra_> slangasek, we only noticed today that the tablets were all completely unusable since a few days ... silo-02 has the fix for that
<ogra_> we should be able to promote something tomorrow (after we got enough smoke testing from QA)
<ogra_> err ... s/smoke testing/dogfooding/
<sil2100> slangasek, asac: no promotions today - we thought that the Mir blocker fix will also make tablets better, but it seemed unrelated
<sil2100> slangasek, asac: I won't allow for an image to be promoted that would mean our tablet devices being almost unusable
<sil2100> A fix for that is in a silo
<sil2100> We'll land that soon and make that our promotion candidate for tomorrow
<slangasek> ogra_, sil2100: ok, thanks for the info
<xnox> sil2100: hm, why a packaging ack is needed, when packaging change was done by a core-dev?
<ogra_> xnox, it isnt
<sil2100> xnox: as CI Train doesn't do any smart checking, it just checks if there is a packaging change
<sil2100> xnox: if we see a core dev doign the change we auto-publish
<cjwatson> human-auto-publish :)
<sil2100> i.e. do not check what the change is about
<sil2100> cjwatson: right ;p
<xnox> =))))
<xnox> ok.
<sil2100> ogra_: the telephony-service fix released, once it lands in the archive we'll build a new image :)
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: I already informed robru about tracking it, but if by any chance you notice it migrating yourself, please feel free to kick an image
<ogra_> will  do
 * sil2100 goes on to make a long TODO list for tomorrow
<sil2100> Things keep piling up
<sil2100> o/
<bfiller> robru: could you reconfigure silo 10? I added address-book and telephony-service which were not there originally
<asac> so tomorrow max care?
<ogra_> asac, who is that ?
<robru> bfiller, done
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi, could someone hit the publish button for silo-014?
<robru> ChrisTownsend, can you mark it testing:pass in the spreadsheet?
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Um, sure.  What's the spreasheet link again?  bregma usually takes care of this, but he's out this week.
<robru> ChrisTownsend, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<robru> ChrisTownsend, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=32 rather this page specifically
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks, just got the link in the mail too.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: So just mark "Testing done" to "Yes", correct?
<robru> ChrisTownsend, yes! we have a bot that pings when that's done ;-)
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Oh, cool.  Ok.  Nothing like learning by the seat of my pants:)
<pmcgowan> ChrisTownsend, welcome to CI madness
<ChrisTownsend> pmcgowan: lol, thanks!
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: citrain | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Seems a manual ack is needed to publish silo-014.  Is there anything I need to do?
<robru> ChrisTownsend, nope, I'm on it
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Greats, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> Err, great even
<robru> ChrisTownsend, you're welcome!
<robru> bfiller, the problem in silo 10 is that there's another telephony-service just published from silo 2 which hasn't been merged yet
<bfiller> robru: ok, I'll hold off until that merges
<robru> bfiller, ah, silo 2 is merged now, your build should work if you want to try it again
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome!
<rsalveti> robru: new image?
<robru> rsalveti, soon. telephony-service is still in proposed according to rmadison
<rsalveti> oh =\
<robru> rsalveti, shouldn't be long though, LP already says it's landed and the silo even is already merged. so maybe 10mins or so
<rsalveti> great
<ToyKeeper> Cool, system-settings-wizard crashed after configuring on first boot.
<robru> rsalveti, aha, it's landed now, want to kick an image? ;-)
<rsalveti> robru: sure
<boiko> robru: thanks for triggering the merge&clean job on silo 9
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 133 building (started: 20140715 19:40) ===
<ogra_> rsalveti, how did you kick that image ? isotracker didnt show that it is re-building
<rsalveti> ogra_: nukasan as usual
<ogra_> please dont !!
<ogra_> we all use the isotracker ... that keeps track if an image is currently building
<rsalveti> and how can I use that?
<rsalveti> sorry if I lost the memo
<ogra_> (and shows that to me if i click on "build" again)
<ogra_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ogra_> log in ...
<rsalveti> when did we change this?
<ogra_> about 6-7 months ago
<rsalveti> well, we added support for that, I know
<rsalveti> but when did we decided not to use nukasan
<ogra_> use nusakan if the tracker has issues or so
<ogra_> but for general builds better use the tracker so others know you started a build already
<ogra_> rsalveti, about 6-7 months ago
<ogra_> :P
<rsalveti> well, you told me to use nukasan a few weeks ago
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> when dider was still doing the train
<rsalveti> no, that was a while ago
<rsalveti> ogra_: anyway, where should I click?
<ogra_> rsalveti, i remember ... the tracker was broken
<ogra_> no, i mean when dider was still doing the train we changed the rule to use the tracker ...
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> so i unchecked all products except touch on the lleft
<ogra_> then i click on "utopic daily"
<rsalveti> I don't see touch here
<ogra_> heh, other way round
<ogra_> click utopic daily
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> then uncheck all but touch
<ogra_> that should leave you with two entries
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> check the checkboxes, scrolll down ... click "update rebuild status"
<ogra_> thats it
<rsalveti> but then I need to select an arch?
<ogra_> the entry next to the checkbox should have (rebuilding) or some such next to it then
<ogra_> click the checkbox in the header
<ogra_> it selects both
<rsalveti> right, but I can only select the checkboxes after I already selected either armhf or i386
<ogra_> ?
<rsalveti> hm, and I don't see update rebuild status
<ogra_> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<ogra_> thats what i'm looking at
<rsalveti> ogra_: that's what I get
<rsalveti> but I only see Ubuntu Touch armhf / Ubuntu touch i386
<rsalveti> if I click on armhf or i386 I can select all the test cases
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/isotracker.png
<rsalveti> but then in the actions I get: Passed with no bugs, subscribe, unsubscribe
<rsalveti> ogra_: not what I get here
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<rsalveti> ogra_: not sure if I need to be included in a specific group
<ogra_> you need to be in cdimage
<ogra_> or alternatively in core-dev i think
<rsalveti> thought core-dev would be enough
<ogra_> yeah, should
<ogra_> but anyway, you would be in both
<rsalveti> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/iso.png
<ogra_> rsalveti, bah
<rsalveti> it might need yet another special group :-)
<ogra_> looks like a permission issue
<ogra_> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_: who can track that down?
<ogra_> rsalveti, got it
<ogra_> rsalveti, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-release
<ogra_> cjwatson, can you add rsalveti to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-release please ?
<rsalveti> oh, an special group :-)
<ogra_> that was initially for proposed migration block/unblock
<ogra_> but iirc it was also used for the isotracker access
<rsalveti> got it
<ogra_> so yeah, use nusakan until we got that sorted :P
<ogra_> dang
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> will use that once I'm allowed :-)
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> we should add sil2100 to it too
<robru> ogra_, oh can you add me to the group of people who can kick image builds? seems I'm constantly begging people to do that for me
<ogra_> robru, no, i cant, but cjwatson does ...
<robru> ah
<ogra_> robru, i'll talk to himm tomorrow (he seems gone)
<robru> ogra_, thanks
<ogra_> and get you, sil and ricardo added
<ogra_> (if there are no objections ... i *think* initially team membership was bound to core-devs)
<ogra_> (because you can fiddle with proposed migration too with the power this team gives)
<robru> ogra_, ah I see.
<robru> ogra_, well sil and I are supposed to be working towards core dev status sooner or later...
<ogra_> ++
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 133 DONE (finished: 20140715 21:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/133.changes ===
<bfiller> robru: need an reconfigure on silo 10 again please
<robru> bfiller, done
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller, need the MP url, not branch url
<robru> it failed
<bfiller> doh
<bfiller> robru: fixed
<ricmm> robru: hi, silo 009 has been tested and works fine, could you help me publish it?
<robru> ricmm, sure one sec
<ricmm> thank you
<robru> ricmm, you're welcome
<ricmm> robru: cheers!
<popey> balloons: you about? shall we push fm to the store in readyness for the morning image?
<cjwatson> ogra_,rsalveti: done.  I can only add core-devs - that may have been "initially" but hasn't been rescinded.
<cjwatson> ogra_: I certainly don't mind Łukasz and Robert being able to trigger image builds, but you'll have to ask stgraber to extend that facility beyond the ubuntu-touch-release team
<cjwatson> (maybe we need YA team)
<robru> ricmm, false alarm, everything's ok
<tedg> robru, Silo please for line 32
<robru> tedg, oh oops, I thought I had done it but it failed due to the conflicts in silo 8. ok you got silo 13 now
<tedg> robru, Cool, thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-16
<robru> Saviq, was it you that mentioned the MP hover urls are hard to click in the dashboard? I changed it so the hover behavior only appears when there's no search term in use. If you search for something, all MPs unhide for easier clicking. http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=mir
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> stgraber, hey, can you set up the lp project so that lp:queuebot points at the right place?
<stgraber> robru: sure
<robru> stgraber, also it looks like lp:~ubuntu-archive/queuebot/queuebot doesn't have the latest code that's in production? it seems like you pushed the revert but then didn't push the final code that went into production
<robru> stgraber, thanks
<stgraber> robru: should be all fixed now
<balloons> bah popey you're asleep by now. i'll push fm
<robru> stgraber, sweet, thanks. I'm about to make a small tweak to help future-proof it a bit
<balloons> popey, mmm.. scratch that.. the version is 	com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.latest_armhf.click. I don't like that, not going to push it
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 134 building (started: 20140716 02:05) ===
<stgraber> I'm assuming that's some kind of test? :)
<robru> yep ;-)
<robru> testing my queuebot changes actually
<robru> hehe, ok, looks good.
<robru> stgraber, https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/queuebot/future-proofing/+merge/226948 when you get some time ;-)
<stgraber> robru: yep, got the e-mail, will look at it tomorrow
<robru> stgraber, cool, thanks
<xnox> ogra_: popey: in the ubuntu/silo-003 there is new upstart. Can you please install upstart from it onto mako & flo and check that things generally work? e.g. try out a few auto-pilot tests, starting/killing apps, booting etc.
<xnox> the testing has passed everywhere, so testing on normal flo and normal mako are the last things to try out.
<xnox> i've tested on mako - dualboot install already.
<xnox> plars: psivaa-off: if you can try out upstart from ubuntu/landing-003 on phones that would be great.
<veebers> d'oh
 * veebers fixes
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 134 DONE (finished: 20140716 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/134.changes ===
<kalikiana> robru: can you get this landed? https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/u1db-qt/transaction-around-schema-init/+merge/226221
<Mirv> kalikiana: I guess u1db-qt is a bit special case with rare landings and no designated lander. let's start by me adding a line for that, and putting you as the lander by name
<Mirv> kalikiana: what kind of test plan there would be for u1db-qt?
<kalikiana> Mirv: running the unit tests. there's no gui bit, any known bugs are added as unit tests
<Mirv> kalikiana: it seems archive is not in sync with trunk, build failed
<kalikiana> oh wow, it hasn't changed in a while, though
<Mirv> fixing, just some small direct upload
<Mirv> fixed, rebuilding
<kalikiana> much appreciated!
<Mirv> kalikiana: there are certainly some gui bits that use u1db-qt? manual testing of those would sound like a good idea, so that there wouldn't be surprises.
<kalikiana> Mirv: oh apps yes, such as clock app
<kalikiana> sorry for the confusion
<Mirv> it seems there is no formal test plan for clock either :( (looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/)
<kalikiana> but it might be the  only one core app; not sure if community stuff can be used for testing
<Mirv> ok. manual testing of clock app at least should be done, then.
 * cjwatson yawns
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<kalikiana> (unity is also making use of u1db now but… not sure if I want to suggest that as a test case :-o)
<cjwatson> So how's image 134 looking?
<cjwatson> Oh, Selene wasn't too happy with it, hmm
<Mirv> it looks bad, for whatever reasons
<Mirv> 133 was almost normal
<cjwatson> And only one free silo
<Mirv> qtcreator plugin should probably migrate soon
<cjwatson> Well, 9 will free up shortly, yeah
<cjwatson> Was just checking that
<Mirv> bzoltan1: ran it for you
<bzoltan1> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> What the heck happened with 134?!
<sil2100> psivaa: do you have any idea what's going on with the smoketesting there?
<psivaa> sil2100: yea.. looking at that. one flashing failed (adb wait-for-device dint comeback detecting the device)
<psivaa> sil2100: the other is with dropping-letters tests. the step 'Selecting objects of type QQuickRectangle with attributes: {'objectName': 'gametilebox'} is repeating infinitely
<ogra_> it got addicted and cant stop playing ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, there is also the mail from ToyKeeper
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> I give up :|
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> what she describes looks suspiciously like an oversight in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/unity-system-compositor/0.0.4+14.10.20140715-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> iirc the dailer-app has "special access" to power mgmt
<sil2100> I think we need someone looking at it ASAP
<sil2100> It's like damn, can't we get an image that doesn't get stuff broken?
<sil2100> When did we have that unity-system-compositor upload?
 * sil2100 checks
<sil2100> It was in 134
<sil2100> So I would suppose we can still think of 133 as a promotion candidate, in case it's free of this regression
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey! Are you still around? :)
<cjwatson> Wasn't there a blocker in 133?
<cjwatson> Tablet support?
<sil2100> cjwatson: it got fixed in 133
<cjwatson> Ah, right
<sil2100> cjwatson: 133 had the fix for the tablets already, then 134 landed unity-system-compositor that 'might' be responsible, we need to check that and maybe revert/have someone working on it
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll be there in a moment
<cjwatson> Any objection to publishing 11?
<popey> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telephony-service/+bug/1342602
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342602 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "Cannot make or receive calls on #133 (and possibly before) mako" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> popey: thanks! :)
<sil2100> ricmm: hey!
<sil2100> ricmm: we noticed strange stuff happening on 134, we're thinking if your unity-system-compositor upload is not to blame
<popey> sil2100: i can flash back to a previous image if you like, to see how far back it goes before phone calls work...
<popey> if so, do you have a suggested image to start from?
<brendand> sil2100, a lot of the failing suites seem to have an associated unity8 crash
<sil2100> popey: could you maybe revert back one more image then?
<sil2100> popey: like, to 132?
<popey> ok
<sil2100> We'll know then if telephony-service was at fault
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> sil2100: silo 11 isn't likely to interfere with this, is it?  it looks fairly innocuous aside from being a transition
<cjwatson> And I'm sure it'd be nice to have one less big silo to conflict with
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, I'm always weary of big landings with many components, but I guess in this case it's just a lot of rebuilds against the new dbus-cpp, right?
<cjwatson> Right
<sil2100> cjwatson: the change in dbus-cpp itself doesn't seem to be super risky, just hope they rebuilt all rdeps
<sil2100> cjwatson: I would say publish
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: i saw 'Selecting objects of type QQuickRectangle with attributes: {'objectName': 'gametilebox'}' being repeated in the dropping letters test on manta too..
<psivaa> so this doesn't look like a one off one
<sil2100> uh
<cjwatson> Not really sure why because it only added ABI, it wasn't a soname change
<cjwatson> But C++ :-P
<popey> sil2100: #132 broken too
<sil2100> What the...
<sil2100> Ok, let me try getting a sim card for my phone maybe
<sil2100> Since it obviously worked for Selene
<cjwatson> wut
<cjwatson> oh, arm64.  I think that test is flaky, will retry
<popey> sil2100: going back further, to 127
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll have to jump out for a train in some moments (and will not have connection for some time) - if Omer appears, could you ask him to check if 133 works connectivity-wise?
<popey> sil2100: before urfkill was updated
<cjwatson> mandel: I'll coordinate publishing of 11, will just take a little while
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks o/
<sil2100> popey: good idea, thanks :)
<mandel> cjwatson, you are my hero!
<mandel> cjwatson, I need to take a look at those flaky tests, we cannot be dealing with them all the time
<cjwatson> Yeah
<mandel> cjwatson, lord.. it looks like conectivity api was not built.. again :-/
<cjwatson> Right, I've retried and am waiting
<mandel> cjwatson, ah, ok, I can see the following => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/120/console
<mandel> cjwatson, looks like it was built, right?
<cjwatson> I don't know why that didn't notice, but it's lying
 * sil2100 goes for the train
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+build/6184387 is the previously-failed build in question, currently retrying
<mandel> cjwatson, ack
<ogra_> cjwatson, i think keeping access to proposed blocking vs image building distinct through different teams makes sense ... even if it is extra ovehead
<popey> ogra_: any idea how to debug the modem issue on my device, until awe wakes?
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm fine with that, just needs Stéphane to mangle the tracker
<popey> i reverted all the way back to #119 and it's still broken
<ogra_> popey, check the urfkill states ...
<popey> I suspect I broke the modem by flipping flight mode on/off too agressively
<ogra_> (now dont ask me how, the package ships some scripts somewhere)
<popey> k
<ogra_> bah
<popey> name: Fake Manufacturer Fake Modem Model
<popey> that looks wrong
<ogra_> just got my flo lightdm die
<ogra_> boom ... and again
<ogra_> doesnt look very stable :(
<cjwatson> gar
<cjwatson> anyone know why even a watch-only build (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/121/console) doesn't want to see connectivity-api in that silo?
<cjwatson> the backend seems to have the right contents according to http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/landing-011
<xnox> ogra_: how about the new upstart on flo? =)
<ogra_> xnox, well, with that crashyness i doubt i can tell much about the quality of upstart ... i can indeed check if it still boots
<ogra_> (in case thats enough for you)
<xnox> ogra_: that would be more than enough. E.g. boots and can open any click based app.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> rebooting ...
<ogra_> session starts fine
<ogra_> running dekko annd g* works fine too
<ogra_> xnox, looks ok to me
<ogra_> (G+)
<xnox> ogra_: \o/
<xnox> ogra_: do you have a mako as well?
<ogra_> only a production one atm ... not writable
<ogra_> probably popey has some time to test ... or om256er (once he is here)
<popey> am debugging my phone issue here at the moment
<popey> still can't get it working
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> i can only run one app at a time it seems
<popey> i dont know what I've done to break it.
<ogra_> xnox, ^^
<cjwatson> argh
<ogra_> popey, try a wipe flash ?
<popey> ☹
<cjwatson> attempted a no-op reconfigure on 11 to unconfuse it, and now it thinks *none* of those packages are built, and a watch-only build does nothing, even though they're blatantly all in the PPA
<cjwatson> can anyone dig me out of this hole?
<popey> was avoiding wiping
 * ogra_ cant ... i guess you need to wait for eil2100
<popey> lose all my installed apps and data
<ogra_> *sil
<ogra_> popey, anything blocked in /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states ?
<xnox> popey: ogra_: well i tested on my mako, but it's in writable & dual-boot install.
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7802816/
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, i dont think it is upstarts fault ... seems the backgrounded apps just die very fast ...
<popey> what does that even mean? ☻
<camako> o/
<ogra_> popey, that you blocked GSM and BT
<cjwatson> I also tried a watch-only build with an explicit package list, but that caused it to try to rebuild everything so I was all NOPE DO NOT WANT NOPE NOPE NOPE
<popey> ogra_: how do I unblock?
<camako> If I wanted to drop an MP from a silo, what is the process?
<ogra_> popey, looks like a flight-mode flaw ... not sure if oyu can, but i would try to edit the file and reboot
 * popey tries
<ogra_> cjwatson, might be that the versions need to be bumped to have it pick them up
<popey> uh, read only file
<cjwatson> ogra_: bah, no, badness
<ogra_> popey, shouldnt
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's been tested, definitely don't want to rebuild
<popey> "/var/lib/urfkill/saved-states" [readonly] 26 lines, 168 characters
<ogra_> cjwatson, only guessing though
<cjwatson> yeah, thanks but that's not an acceptable solution in my book
<cjwatson> camako: sorry, this is a bit of citrain I'm fuzzy on - I *think* the answer is just reconfigure and build, but would rather wait for somebody more experienced
<ogra_> popey,
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# grep urfkill /etc/system-image/writable-paths
<ogra_> # needed for urfkill persistance
<ogra_> /var/lib/urfkill                         auto                    persistent  transition  none
<ogra_> popey, it should be writable  ... :/
<popey> on #119?
<popey> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 168 Jul 16 10:25 saved-states
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# mount|grep urfkill
<ogra_> /dev/mmcblk0p30 on /var/lib/urfkill type ext4 (rw,relatime,discard,data=ordered)
<popey> that's probably why then?
<popey> i can touch files in that directory
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ls -l /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states
<ogra_> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 152 Jul 16 12:25 /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states
<popey> hmm
<ogra_> hmm, i got the same
<popey> can you edit it?
<ogra_> no
<camako> cjwatson, I guess, equivalent to getting a new silo... not surprisingly...
<ogra_> let me see if it changes when i switch on flight mode
<cjwatson> camako: well, no, shouldn't need to be that drastic
<ogra_> popey, toggling flight mode toggles the content (al items have soft=true)
<camako> cjwatson, so basically requires a reconfigure, rebuild, retest
<ogra_> nt sure how it does that
<cjwatson> camako: I would hope that it does not require rebuilding other packages in the silo, if there's more than one
<cjwatson> Well, unless they build-depend on the changed package
<popey> ogra_: i am on 19 now so i dont have flight mode button ☻
<popey> *119
<popey> will upgrade
<ogra_> /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/flight-mode 1
<ogra_> or
<ogra_> /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/flight-mode 0
 * cjwatson tries praying re silo 11 (i.e. asking didrocks for help)
<ogra_> that should toggle it
<ogra_> and fix the file
<camako> cjwatson, ok that sounds a bit better than a new silo, thanks
<cjwatson> camako: this is silo 18?  which MP do you want to drop?
<camako> cjwatson, yes 18... But don't wanna drop at this time... Just in case it came to that, I wanted to know, how much the setback would be..
<t1mp> who is working on qtubuntu and can confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sil2100> popey: hey! How did the back-tracing go with the cellular issue?
<sil2100> Oh, I don't see Omer around still
<ogra_> he isnt ... and popey has urfkill issues
<popey> flipping flight mode on and off makes no difference
<sil2100> Strange, since last urfkill upload was 5 days ago, so it should have been broken for longer
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm pretty sure it is an issue with upgraded systems only ...
<ogra_> leaving some devices in a weird state
<ogra_> popey, "no difference" as in the file contents did not change ?
<popey> yeah, updated the bug
<ogra_> are you still on 119 ?
<popey> if i enable flight mode the file changes so everything is "true"
<popey> no, moved to 134
<popey> if i disable flight mode they all go false except WWAN and BLUETOOTH which stay true
<ogra_> this is weird ... i fear we need cyphermox_
<popey> ya
<cjwatson> sil2100: Ah, you're around.  Can you help me with silo 11?  The publish step incorrectly didn't think connectivity-api was built, so after fiddling around a bit I tried a no-op reconfigure, but now it thinks nothing is built, and a watch-only rebuild doesn't find anything
<cjwatson> sil2100: There must be a way to dig out of this without having to unnecessarily rebuild and retest everything?  The contents of the silo are good, I just need to convince citrain that they're all there
<Mirv> cjwatson: maybe you'd need to run the prepare-silo job with reconfigure instead?
<cjwatson> Is that different from running the reconfigure job?
<Mirv> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> OK - how do I run that job?
<Mirv> reconfigure job is meant for landers, so that the can't do a "full" reconfigure
<Mirv> cjwatson: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/ , in build insert the request_id from spreadsheet, series to utopic, and tick RECONFIGURE_SILO
<Mirv> after that probably the watch_only build will succeed
<sil2100> cjwatson: one moment
<sil2100> Ah, right, Mirv might be right
<cjwatson> OK, I'll give that a go ...
<sil2100> But I'm afraid that the state of the silo might have been swiped
<sil2100> Let's first try a full reconfigure though
<cjwatson> I guess if all else fails I can copy the packages into -proposed manually
<Mirv> so in this case it'd be 1404215234499
<cjwatson> Trying
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, you'll need the same again but with ignore_conflicts
<cjwatson> Yeah, just noticed
<Mirv> because of dbus-cpp in landing-002. so, reconfigure_silo + ignore_conflicts
<cjwatson> Half-expected
<Mirv> ok, now a watch only build should probably work. (at least it often does in these problem cases)
<cjwatson> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/125/console doesn't look right, sadly
<Mirv> but nope it didn't...
<cjwatson> I think I'll just copy manually to -proposed
<cjwatson> Any objections?
<Mirv> no objections if the packages are right, merge & clean can be run with ignore_step
<cjwatson> Yeah
<cjwatson> Merge and clean won't know which packages to merge, though, will it?
<Mirv> sil2100: is it possible the so called "lesser" reconfigure actually requires a rebuild after using it?
<Mirv> ah..
<cjwatson> I suspect this is just that the project config file is wrong and if we could only write to it directly ...
<ogra_> om26er, we are looking for someone who can compare ToyKeeper's issues (see the ML) with image 134 and check if 133 behaves properly
<ogra_> s/compare/confirm/
<om26er> ogra_, ok I'll flash to 133 and will see
<Mirv> at worst we can to manual sync of the packages from archives and mark the branches as merged
<Mirv> s/to/do/
<cjwatson> Will somebody be able to help me with the manual merge if necessary?
<Mirv> sure, I can or sil2100 can
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, so the state files must have gotten all wrong, we can't really edit them manually though ;/
<sil2100> cjwatson: the only way to do that is hacking through jenkins jobs and running commands from there, as we have no access to the citrain machine
<sil2100> (it's in prodstack)
<sil2100> cjwatson: let me take a quick look on what happened
<cjwatson> sil2100: I have the copy-package command queued up - let me know when I'm safe to run it
<sil2100> hmmm
<camako> sil2100, finished testing landing-018 - tested well. Do we have any blockers before Mir 0.5.0 can land?
<sil2100> camako: I would wait for us to get a promotable image, and there seem to be some regressions that we need to fend off first
<sil2100> om26er: hi!
<om26er> sil2100, ho ho
<sil2100> om26er: how's the testing proceeding?
<om26er> sil2100, I am downloading 133
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, so it seems that something went wrong and the reconfigure wiped the whole silo build state, sadly...
<sil2100> cjwatson: I just hope that the packages are all up-to-date in the PPA?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<sil2100> cjwatson: i.e. no missing versions etc.?
<cjwatson> So I'll just copy-package it and we'll merge
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> If that's so then let's do that, it will be a dirty job but yeah, easiest
<sil2100> We could, of course, just re-build those instead, but then probably some retesting would be needed or such
<cjwatson> I've done worse things to the archive
<sil2100> hah ;)
<cjwatson> Yeah, I don't want to do unnecessary rebuilding if I can possibly help it
<sil2100> Ok, need to change locations, will soon be back from a different place
<Mirv> I'm happy to do the manual syncing plus merges
<cjwatson> I've done the syncing; we'll see if m&c works by itself, otherwise I'll ask
<Mirv> ok
<cjwatson> I think most of the branches in question are already on ~ps-jenkins/<component>/utopic-proposed, but possibly not all
<cjwatson> Everything except connectivity-api is there
<cjwatson> Which is to be expected since that's the one for which the first publish attempt failed
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<om26er> ogra_, which email were you referring to ?
<om26er> Landing team 10.07.14 or Landing team 15.07.14
<ogra_> the last one she sent ... about the screen not turning on in 134 on incoming calls
<ogra_> we see that there was a unity-system-compositor change that touched display wakeup stuff ... we want to nail it down to this package but for that we need to know if it works on 133
<cjwatson> om26er: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09068.html
<tvoss> cjwatson, hey there :) do we have debug symbols for silos available somewhere?
<cjwatson> tvoss: They should be on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<popey> cprov: do you know why filemanager on s-jenkins is using a screwy version number (other click packages use bzr build in the version number) see http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/ versus http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/ ?
<cjwatson> tvoss: (if not there, then nowhere else)
<tvoss> cjwatson, only archive version symbols available there
<cjwatson> tvoss: -> pitti.  this should work, the PPAs seem to be configured properly
<cjwatson> That is, their debug symbols configuration matches that for ~ubuntu-security-proposed/ppa, which should be a good reference here
<tvoss> cjohnston, hah, apparently just got synced :)
<ogra_> that will make cjohnston happy :P
<tvoss> cjwatson, cancel that, queried policy for wrong package :/
<cjwatson> tvoss: Please can you give me details?
<cprov> popey: no, I don't, but I can figure out why
<tvoss> cjwatson, so I've got the packages from silo 18 installed and would need the debug symbols for libmirclient8
<tvoss> cjwatson, I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<tvoss> cjwatson, but apt-cache policy libmirclient8-dbgsym only shows the archive version
<popey> cprov: thank you. I'd like to push a new file manager to the store, but can't with the wonky version number
 * cjwatson checks whether he has his idea of the *_debug_symbols options backwards
<om26er> ogra_, it only happens on 134
<om26er> 133 does not have this issue
<om26er> cjwatson, ^
<ogra_> om26er, could you try to roll back unity-system-compositor to 0.0.4+14.10.20140703.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<ogra_> and see if that fixes it
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> om26er, could you try to roll back unity-system-compositor to 0.0.4+14.10.20140703.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<ogra_> and see if that fixes it
<om26er> ogra_, ok
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003/+build/6153271
<ogra_> there is the deb
<om26er> ogra_, that helps
<ogra_> om26er, thanks
<ogra_> bah, no sil2100 ...
<cjwatson> tvoss: It's in http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/m/mir/, it's just not in the indexes
<cjwatson> tvoss: (Because we don't publish indexes for things only in PPAs at the moment, apparently)
<tvoss> cjwatson, ack, so that would be libmirclient8-dbgsym_1.0+1771-mirdevstaged~1771~ubuntu14.10.1_armhf.ddeb then?
<cprov> popey: fginther pointed that the 'version' key was changed in manifest.json from "0.3.@BZR_REVNO@" to "0.3.latest" in revno 224 of filemanager.
<tvoss> cjwatson, ah no: libmirclient8-dbgsym_0.5.0+14.10.20140715-0ubuntu1_armhf.ddeb seems to be the one
<cjwatson> tvoss: I would have thought that libmirclient8-dbgsym_0.5.0+14.10.20140715-0ubuntu1_armhf.ddeb would be more appropriate
<cjwatson> Yes
<cprov> popey: you can take the opportunity and *fix* it too in your new upload.
<cjwatson> tvoss: So you have to do apt by hand, I'm afraid, but looks like all the data is there for you
<tvoss> cjohnston, yup, got it
<popey> cprov: aha!
<popey> cprov: thanks for looking
<fginther> popey, cprov, I have an MP if you need one - https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-filemanager-app/use-bzr-revno-in-version/+merge/227018
<popey> check you out!
<cprov> popey: fginther is the star on this ;-)
<popey> indeed
<popey> you can go now ㋛
 * cprov leaves, heads down
<popey> thanks cprov
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cprov> no no, too late, I mean it! ;-)
<ogra_> AlbertA, hey
<AlbertA> ogra_: hi
<ogra_> AlbertA, seems your last u-s-c upload causes some trouble https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg09068.html
<ogra_> AlbertA, we just confirmed that rolling back to the former u-s-c fixes that behavior
<AlbertA> ogra_: oh, I'll take a look
<ogra_> thanks :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: OK, the seven packages from silo 11 have all been migrated to the release pocket and are publishing.  M&C fails as predicted.  Could you please merge by hand?  For all but connectivity-api, the ~ps-jenkins/FOO/utopic-proposed branches are up to date and can just be pulled; you might have to be a little more creative for connectivity-api as I'm not sure if the silo branch is available anywhere.
<popey> fginther: will jenkins merge that?
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, handling those
<cjwatson> Thanks
<cjwatson> Let me know when that's done and I'll forcibly clean
<fginther> popey, lets try it. I top approved it
<popey> thanks
<popey> fginther: looks like it passed, but not merged.. https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-filemanager-app/use-bzr-revno-in-version/+merge/227018
<fginther> popey, the autolanding tests are still running
<popey> I should get some patience ☻
<Mirv> cjwatson: trunks updated, tagged and branches marked as merged
<ogra_> sil2100, yo
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> I'm home now, so stable connection all around
<ogra_> sil2100, so om26er confirmed it is the u-s-c package that breaks incoming calls ...
<sil2100> ogra_: excellent
<sil2100> ricmm: ^
<ogra_> sil2100, and AlbertA is already looking into it
<sil2100> Ah
<ogra_> if we cant get a fix today i would say we roll back
<sil2100> ogra_: awesome, thanks - I would even consider a roll-back if we won't get a fix in ~1 hour
<ogra_> to avoid TRAINCON-0
<sil2100> Yeah
<ogra_> well, ask AlbertA if he can fix it in 1h :)
<ogra_> looking at the 134 smoketests it seems to affect a lot more than just dialer
<cjwatson> Mirv: Great, thanks
<sil2100> Right, just in case I would try looking at 133 as a promotion candidate, in case something else is broken
<ricmm> ogra_: sil2100 we are looking into it
<ricmm> will fix in under 1h
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> !
 * cjwatson cleans 11
<sil2100> #133 looked 'okayish' from the smoketesting side, and if popey identified the problem being urfkill (which seems to be aorund since longer), I would say it should be good as well
<stgraber> ogra_: give me a team name and I can update the tracker config
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> cjwatson, Mirv: thanks guys!
<ogra_> stgraber, dunno, ubuntu-touch-isobuilders ?
<sil2100> cjwatson: btw. I checked the citrain code and only small modifications will be needed to support ubuntu-rtm, I have them prepared here locally
<cjwatson> ogra_: Probably needs to exist ;-)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, awesome, thanks
<cjwatson> mandel: OK, so ignore that message, that's successfully landed
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, i thought he wanted to create it :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, will there be a way to force the spreadsheet to regard this as landed?
<cjwatson> We couldn't clean it normally so it regards it as given up
<cjwatson> Or will, I think
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, so, just clean the silo and I'll fill in the missing gaps - I'll just have to fetch the list of versions that landed in the archive
<sil2100> Since we keep track of those in the spreadsheet
<ogra_> stgraber, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-imagebuilders
<ogra_> cjwatson, can you accept the invite i just sent to ubuntu-cdimage ?
<cjwatson> ogra_: Why does ubuntu-cdimage need to be in this team?
<ogra_> cjwatson, so cdimage members can build as well ?
<cjwatson> Seems unnecessary
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure we have blanket perms
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> And anyway the test is usually ubuntu-release, which definitely does have blanket perms
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, rsalveti is in cdimage
<cjwatson> rsalveti should just be in this team directly
<ogra_> cjwatson, and he didnt get any build buttons on the iso tracker yesterday
<cjwatson> ok, maybe ubuntu-release
<cjwatson> But adding ubuntu-cdimage to this team is the wrong thing anyway :)
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> reject it then
<cjwatson> ogra_: This should contain ubuntu-touch-release, though
<cjwatson> Then stgraber only has to set a single team rather than two (which I think is impossible)
<ogra_> invited
<cjwatson> OK, I'll accept that one once the invite hits my mailbox, thanks
<mandel> cjwatson, really!!! awesome!
<ogra_> rsalveti, i made you and admin of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-imagebuilders (so in case that potential bus hits me you can maintain it)
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK, done, versions are in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803504/
<sil2100> Oh! Convinent :)
<popey> gatox: fginther payui 0.2.9 failed again, differently. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803506/
<sil2100> cjwatson: and I just started gathering those manually - thanks!
<cjwatson> I had it in my terminal history anyway ...
<cjwatson> ogra_: OK, that's all set up now
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^-
<ogra_> cool
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, done, should be all good from the spreadsheet side
<stgraber> cjwatson: we can easily have multiple teams for a single tracker role
<fginther> popey, ack
<ogra_> stgraber, well, now it is sorted on team level :)
<stgraber> ogra_: acl updated
<ogra_> thx
<gatox> popey, it has always been unconfined... and it needs to be this way until we have trusted sessions... can you manually approve that?
<ogra_> sil2100, robru, you guys should now be able to build images through the iso tracker
<ogra_> rsalveti, ^^^
<cjwatson> stgraber: ah, ok, still I think it's clearer if it's one
<popey> gatox: no, its got the wrong security policy version
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<gatox> popey, which one should be?
<popey> gatox: -dev2 means you need policy version 1.2
<popey> as it says ☻
<gatox> popey, ah ok
<gatox> popey, fginther just sent a new click version to frances to fix this
<gatox> s/frances/francis
<fginther> gatox, "The uploaded version (0.2.9) is not newer than the current version (0.2.9)."
<sil2100> ogra_: how can I find some 'button' to build an image on the iso tracker?
<ogra_> sil2100, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/315/builds
<ogra_> uncheck all but touch on the left
<gatox> fginther, there 0.3
<ogra_> that should leave you with two entries and checkboxes next to them ... if you check these and scroll down there should be a "update rebuild status" button
 * sil2100 bookmarks
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :)
<fginther> gatox, it's uploaded and appears to be ready for review
<gatox> fginther, thanks!!
<gatox> fginther, popey, could you please let me know if it fails or succeed?
<popey> sure
<gatox> popey, thx
<popey> gatox: fyi, you can run the exact same tests yourself, before uploading, to confirm yourself if it's okay ☻
<popey> lp:click-reviewers-tools is all I run
<gatox> popey, ack... didn't know that
<popey> gatox: ok, thats better, only the unconfined error. jdstrand are we okay with payui being unconfined?
<popey> (I assume so given what it does)
<gatox> popey, that will change once we have trusted sessions
<gatox> popey, but we need it for now
<cjwatson> You shouldn't need to uncheck all but touch, should be unchecked when you load the page
<cjwatson> Just check the one to the left of "Product (Ubuntu Touch)" and that automatically checks everything in that section
<ogra_> i think i had to uncheck all products i dont want to see initially
<cjwatson> They're definitely all unchecked when I load the page
<ogra_> but i did that ages ago ... since then it stayed checked
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> right, then you need to check the one you want :)
<seb128> hum, the landing table refuses to load
<seb128> too many requests, try again later
<seb128> oh, works now, weird
<sil2100> Yeah, happens sometimes...
<kgunn> sil2100: quick one, i heard a rumor, tested landings arent landing ?
<kgunn> kinda need mir to land to get other stuff up in silos
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, so as mentioned, we would like to have a promoted image before landing Mir - which is always a bit more risky that other smaller landings
<sil2100> kgunn: currently our images are still broken due to some unity-system-compositor problems...
<sil2100> kgunn: but I suppose we'll be able to land Mir today still, but later
<sil2100> om26er: hey! Are you busy right now?
<jdstrand> popey: payui was previously accepted in the store as unconfined. it needs to be based on a conversation I had with ted
<sil2100> om26er: since we're anyway waiting for the fix to be finished, could you maybe take a look at #133 promotion-wise?
<jdstrand> tedg: speaking of which-- can you explain how pay-service.hook works?
<tedg> jdstrand, Right now it doesn't :-)
<jdstrand> tedg: I know we talked briefly about it before, but the pattern is: ${home}/.local/share/applications/${id}.desktop
<om26er> sil2100, ok, I can start after dinner. In 30mins if thats fine ?
<tedg> jdstrand, It's a dummy right now, will be fixed as we land the trusted sessions branch.
<jdstrand> tedg: which conveys to me that this hook will be run on all desktop files, along with the ual one
<popey> jdstrand: ok
<sil2100> om26er: ok
<jdstrand> tedg: right, I see that the exec does nothing
<jdstrand> tedg: I'm more thinking about what we are moving to
<sil2100> I guess the new image will need around 2h anyway until it's ready, if anything
<sil2100> So we can use the time to dogfood 133 in the meantime
<jdstrand> tedg: basically, I need to add a check to the review tools to make sure that an app store app can't specify the pay-ui hook. currently, it seems that the click manifest just uses the "desktop" hook, then relies on the pay-ui hook to take care of it when it runs over all the desktop files on install
<jdstrand> tedg: I'm guessing you were planning to shove a field into the .desktop file that the pay-ui hook would look for
<jdstrand> tedg: is that the intent?
<tedg> jdstrand, correct, so the pay-ui hook would point to the desktop file.
<tedg> jdstrand, Then we'll execute that in pay-service
<jdstrand> tedg: and what are you going to shove in to the desktop file?
<tedg> jdstrand, Mostly just an Exec line
<tedg> jdstrand, Or at least, that's all I expect to use in it.
<jdstrand> tedg: I suppose I could examine the Exec line to see if it is using the pay-service, but I'm concerned that blacklisting in this matter is not future-proof (eg, if you change the name of the binary)
<ricmm> sil2100: line 31 needs a silo for the USC fix
<tedg> jdstrand, No, no. It doesn't use pay-service, pay-service calls that exec line.
<sil2100> !
<tedg> jdstrand, So it is probably qmlscene or something like that.
<sil2100> cjwatson: assigning line 31
<jdstrand> tedg: ok, let me ask this. if you were a malicious developer, what would you do to abuse this?
<sil2100> ricmm: thanks, assigned 009
<fginther> gatox, latest version is approved
<gatox> fginther, great!
<tedg> jdstrand, If I knew of a way, I would have fixed it :-) The biggest issue I could see is that we don't want more than on pay-ui on the system. So we don't want people to generally publish them.
<jdstrand> tedg: well, that is what I mean
<tedg> jdstrand, It's very constrained, we run it. It exits. We don't trust anything it does, we just ask the server if the pay completed.
<jdstrand> tedg: I'm guessing if I'm malicious and I write a malicious pay-ui, then I could sniff stuff, no?
<tedg> jdstrand, You'd only get the app-id and item-id of the item that the user wished to purchase when they go to purchase it.
<cjwatson> sil2100: ah, sorry, was distracted
<jdstrand> tedg: yet, you only want one pay-ui?
<tedg> jdstrand, We don't want the user to have to choose. It puts another step in the payment process, which means "likely point to not buy something."
<jdstrand> tedg: based on what you've described, I can't see how the click review tools could prevent someone from shipping an alternative pay-ui, because of how the desktop hook is being 'reused'
<tedg> There's no security issue, just a UX issue, with having more than one.
<jdstrand> s/hook/file/
<tedg> jdstrand, Sorry, no, we don't expect there to be an application hook in an entry with pay-ui.
<tedg> jdstrand, one or the other.
<tedg> jdstrand, I think the review tools should, by default, reject anything that has a pay-ui hook.
<jdstrand> tedg: but I can't. let me show you what I mean
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7803728/
<jdstrand> tedg: the "payui" entry looks identical to a normal app
<tedg> jdstrand, So, in the future (hopefully by the end of the week) the "desktop" there will change to "pay-ui"
<jdstrand> tedg: a-ha!
<jdstrand> tedg: that is what I was hoping for
<tedg> jdstrand, So com.canonical.payui will not have a hooks.payui.desktop entry.
<jdstrand> I can then easily block on use of that hook
<jdstrand> tedg: ok, thanks, that is both illuminating and encouraging
<Laney> does CI get run on WIP MPs or do I need to set it to Needs Review?
<jdstrand> tedg: the hook will be "pay-ui"? I will just add it now
<tedg> jdstrand, Yes, that'd be great!
<tedg> jdstrand, Looking we don't have info about the click hook really in the arch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pay/Architecture
<brendand> sil2100, was anyone able to reproduce any of the failures from 133? i couldn't
<sil2100> brendand: didn't hear that anyone could, om26er will dogfood the image in overall soon
<sil2100> ricmm: should I press build for your silo?
<jdstrand> tedg: to be totally clear. even though you will use a hook named "pay-ui" that I can filter on, a malicious dev won't be able to sneak in a pay-ui via the "desktop" hook? (ie, by putting a .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications)?
<tedg> jdstrand, No, they won't. We won't be calling UAL's application code, so there's no legacy fallback issues.
<jhodapp> robru: can I get a silo for line 32?
<cjwatson> jhodapp: I just assigned that
<om26er> sil2100, on it now.
<jhodapp> cjwatson: awesome thanks
<cjwatson> jhodapp: (see the "Need CI Train help?" entry in the topic for the current sheriff)
<jhodapp> cjwatson: k
<jdstrand> tedg: so, if they use a "desktop" hook in their click app, and they specially format the .desktop file to hook in to pay-service, and that .desktop file gets put in ~/.local/share/applications (which it would, cause the click is pretending to be an application), that is not a problem?
<jdstrand> tedg: the pay service isn't going to be looking in ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop for stuff?
<brendand> tedg, can you chip in to this review: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/url-dispatcher/fake_dispatcher/+merge/226829
<cjwatson> BTW I made the primary archive publisher go about three minutes faster today for any of the cases where it was publishing the release pocket
<tedg> jdstrand, Not at the end of the week. We move the hook into ~/.cache/pay-service/pay-ui/
<jdstrand> tedg: ah, perfect. ok. thanks again
<jdstrand> tedg: test added to click review tools :)
<jdstrand> well, pending a merge review
<cjwatson> In fact possibly just when publishing utopic at all
<tedg> brendand, I don't think you can build-dep on your own binary package.
<tedg> Or if you can, it's a bad idea :-)
<cjwatson> No, you can't.  You should just use the binary from the build tree
<cjwatson> Well you can but nobody will ever be able to bootstrap your package on new architectures and you'll get very peculiar results because you'll end up using the version from the previous upload
<tedg> brendand, dbus-launch shouldn't be in the debian/rules file. Use dbus-test-runner in the tests that need it.
<cjwatson> That test should probably set PATH so that it uses the built version
<tedg> cjwatson, I believe all the architectures that will ever be invented already have been invented :-)
<cjwatson> Although bear in mind that that will break cross-compilation
<cjwatson> tedg: x32 is a plausible future port
<cjwatson> No immediate plans or anything but it's a reasonable thing we might want to do
<tedg> cjwatson, x32 ?
<brendand> tedg, you mean just replace dbus-launch directly with dbus-test-runner?
<cjwatson> It's like amd64 but without absolutely everything being 64 bits wide
<cjwatson> So it's more efficient
<cjwatson> Quite a lot for some workloads
<tedg> Huh, interesting.
<tedg> brendand, No, per test, not everything. If you have one dbus daemon for all the tests you can't really trust the results of individual tests.
<cjwatson> You'd probably use it with amd64 as a partial architecture via multiarch, or similar, so you only have the can-use-more-than-4GB property where you actually need it, not for /bin/ls or whatever
<cjwatson> I guess cross-building isn't an issue here because you turn off tests for that anyway, typically
<brendand> tedg, i think the only way i can do that then is by not using nosetests and just running the suite directly with dbus-test-runner
<tedg> brendand, No. You should add your tests to CTest, not run them in debian/rules
<tedg> brendand, You can then also pass the path to the url-dispatcher tool on the command line as well.
<brendand> tedg, CTest is not something i'm that familiar with - got any guidance for me?
<brendand> tedg, i assume i should derive something from what's already in tests/CMakeLists.txt
<tedg> brendand, Yeah, basically. There's lots of docs too: http://www.cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake2.6docs.html#command:add_test
<jhodapp> cjwatson: silo 11 is ready to land
<cjwatson> jhodapp: you've tested it on a device?  that was quick
<jhodapp> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> jhodapp: if you've tested, please mark it as such in the spreadsheet
<jhodapp> cjwatson: I did
<cjwatson> jhodapp: then we get told about it automatically
<cjwatson> jhodapp: ah, it's just lagging then
<jhodapp> cjwatson: ok...it's a very tiny change...very quick to test
<cjwatson> it'll catch up shortly
<jhodapp> thanks
<jhodapp> cjwatson: what does this message mean? ^
<cjwatson> jhodapp: "please wait"
<jhodapp> cjwatson: lol, ok :)
<cjwatson> it basically just means that it's queued the copy to the primary archive but it hasn't actually been performed yet
<cjwatson> it'll get there
<jhodapp> cjwatson: so it's just being verbose
<cjwatson> pretty much.  it would be a problem if it stayed in that state for too long
<jhodapp> ok
<cjwatson> but it's not going to since the copy's been done
<sil2100> om26er: how's the dogfooding proceeding?
<om26er> sil2100, so far so good, I have updated the doc. I had a crash in unity8 which I am trying to report
<om26er> also the alarm does not turn on the screen. I am not sure if thats new
<popey> fginther: uh, this didn't work out http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/ - com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.@BZR_REVNO@_armhf.click
<fginther> popey, crap
<popey> ☻
<fginther> popey, I probably missed reverting another change, let me poke
<popey> thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, it seems hangouts are broken for many people ... not sure we can do our meeting today
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> ogra_: well, in case it's badly broken, let's just do a quick update through IRC then
<ogra_> right, just a warning since i cant join my daily team standup ... and mandel seems to have the same issue
<ogra_> (and we are the only euro people there)
<om26er> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1342784
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342784 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<om26er> the stacktrace mostly looks useless
<sil2100> om26er: does this crash happen often?
<om26er> sil2100, no, only once.
<ogra_> om26er, alarm never turned on the screen ... i would expect there is a bug open from popey or davmor2
<popey> ogra_: been that way forever
<ogra_> popey, yes
<ogra_> but do we have a bug ? :)
<AlbertA> ogra_: the USC fix is in landing-009, can you check the incoming calls wake the screen?
<brendand> tedg, how to get better output from make test? my test is failing but i've no idea why
<popey> well, no, its a work item which I believe others have.. rsalveti ?
<ogra_> AlbertA, i dont have a test device, om26er or popey shoudl be able to
<Saviq> rsalveti, hmm hmm, is snapshot functionality working for ubuntu-emulator?
<rsalveti> popey: for alarms charles is implementing that
<om26er> AlbertA, I can, let me first upgrade to 134
<rsalveti> Saviq: afaik yes, sergiusens would know better
<rsalveti> Saviq: what is the issue?
<popey> rsalveti: thats right, charles...
<brendand> tedg, ah i guess it must be because the directory with the code i want to test is not copied into the build directory
<Saviq> rsalveti, doesn't work ;)
<sergiusens> I never use it and it hasn't changed
<Saviq> rsalveti, well, for one I can't see a way to list snapshots
<tedg> brendand, Yes, paths. There's a LastTest file that CMake writes out with the stdout for it.
<Saviq> for two I go `ubuntu-emulator snapshot --revert-pristine` and nothing happens
<Saviq> nor for `ubuntu-emulator snapshot --create=blah` and subsequent --revert=blah
<sergiusens> Saviq: the emulator is running when you do this?
<Saviq> sergiusens, no
<sergiusens> Saviq: can you ubuntu-bug ubuntu-emulator ... I'll take a look
<Saviq> sergiusens, k will do
<sergiusens> just assign to me
<rsalveti> yeah, not working here either
<rsalveti> and list would indeed help :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I recall it once upon a time worked; not sure what changed
<brendand> tedg, how do i include a directory - add_subdirectory?
<sergiusens> that code has been there forever
<Saviq> sergiusens, rsalveti, while I have you, is it expected that creating a i386 emulator is so IO heavy? my machine grinds to a halt when doing that, and it takes like 10 minutes
<Saviq> (btrfs here if it matters)
<rsalveti> yeah, same here, using --use-raw-disk helps a bit it seems
<Saviq> oh check that bug #1320307
<sil2100> om26er: how do you think does 133 look like in overall in your opinion? Is it worthy of promotion?
<ubot5> bug 1320307 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "snapshot command doesn't work with x86" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320307
<rsalveti> because it converts the image as well
<sergiusens> Saviq: yeah, I want to look into that as well
<sergiusens> would want raw disks by default
<sergiusens> and i386
<sergiusens> and autoscale
<tedg> brendand, Yup, http://cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake2.6docs.html#command:add_subdirectory
<Saviq> sergiusens, can't assign you to the above bug, but sounds like what I have
<brendand> :wq
<brendand> what? my irc client didn't close :P
<om26er> sil2100, the image looks good but I would prefer if someone else gave it a spin as well.
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sounds good
<Saviq> sergiusens, bug #1342792 too
<ubot5> bug 1342792 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator snapshot has no --list option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342792
<sergiusens> Saviq: assigned; no idea why it didn't hit my inbox
<cjwatson> ricmm: How's silo 9 looking?
<AlbertA> cjwatson: I'm about to test
<cjwatson> Cool
<sil2100> popey: hey! Were you able to resolve your connectivity issues in 133?
<popey> yes
<elopio> ping Ursinha: can you give us an ETA for this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1334767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334767 in Ubuntu CI Services "Update the mir documentation website" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ursinha> elopio: I've seen the latest comments, I'll have a look today.
<elopio> Ursinha: thanks. Please set the bug as triaged and assign an importance. And it would be great if you can leave a comment with an ETA.
<Ursinha> elopio: sure, once I get enough context to estimate that I'll triage and comment accordingly
<elopio> ack.
<sil2100> popey: did you have a moment to briefly use 133 by any chance? ;)
<Saviq> sergiusens, bug #1342795 too
<ubot5> bug 1342795 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Creating i386 emulator causes loads in the order of 15 for over 5 minutes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342795
<brendand> tedg, how do you get the file in the directory to be copied into the build directory?
<tedg> brendand, By installing it: http://cmake.org/cmake/help/cmake2.6docs.html#command:install
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks (for the image builder groups setup and permission fixes)
<ogra_> rsalveti, i hope it works now
<rsalveti> ogra_: lovely, I can see the checkbox now
<ogra_> yay !
<charles> popey, screen wakeup + inhibiting sleep while alarms are going off is 2nd on my TODO after indicator-power's low battery notifications, so should happen this week
<om26er> AlbertA, that fixes the issue.
<ogra_> land it !
<popey> charles: great!
<AlbertA> so same here, I tested calls and texts
<ogra_> cool
<AlbertA> powerd-cli dispay on works
<AlbertA> everything seems good in n4
<ogra_> yeah ... you wont get calls on N7 or N10 :)
<cjwatson> great, marking as tested and will publish
<ogra_> \o/
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> SHIP IT
<fginther> popey, I think I have the revno problem fixed. I did a test build here: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/generic-click-builder-trusty-armhf/140/ and installed the click. on my phone 'click info com.ubuntu.filemanager' produced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7804078/
<ricmm> pushed it
<cjwatson> how late can we get dogfooding?  would be nice to get a promotion tonight
<ogra_> cjwatson, we as i understood 133 was already approved ...
<fginther> popey, gahh!, let me try again with the utopic chroot, just in case
<ogra_> (but i guess the answer depends on om26er )
<cjwatson> ah, well, hopefully
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, om26er said it's ok to him, but wanted someone else to +1 as well
<sil2100> So I would say let's give 133 a try
<fginther> popey, if it builds successfully, here's the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-filemanager-app/use-bzr-revno-in-version/+merge/227055
<elopio> sil2100: are we having a landing meeting today?
<ogra_> elopio, already running
<elopio> the hangout says to me: This party is over.
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/landing-meeting
<elopio> ogra_: that's the one I'm trying.
<ogra_> i had massive issue with hangouts for the last hour
<ogra_> just sorted itself
<ogra_> but it didnt talk about the party being over, i got a proper error
<cjwatson> seb128: ^- sorry for the delay, I didn't notice queuebot's comment earlier
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks, no worry
<elopio> plars: can I please get a silo to land a new version of the mediaplayer tests?
<plars> elopio: I think you'll need to talk to trainguards about that
<robru> elopio, add your request in the spreadsheet
<elopio> plars: and who's that?
<elopio> robru: ok.
<jhodapp> cjwatson: should I merge and clean my silo or do you/team do that?
<balloons> fginther, in regards to https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281, is it possible to have the tests run with adt-run?
<robru> jhodapp, you can do it
<jhodapp> robru: ok
<cjwatson> jhodapp: I'll do it
<jhodapp> ok great
<cjwatson> I mean, you can in general, but you don't need to
<cjwatson> running now
<cjwatson> elopio: yeah, put in in the spreadsheet, put "Yes" in the "Ready?" column, and we'll be notified
<jhodapp> cjwatson: that was my question...thanks
<elopio> robru: I don't have permissions.
<elopio> I can't add a line to the pending tab.
<cjwatson> elopio: one sec, will give you edit permissions
<elopio> cjwatson: thanks.
<cjwatson> elopio: (you should have that now)
<elopio> cjwatson: yes, it works now.
<elopio> the MP guidelines are the project's checklist, or are there some special guidelines for CI train?
<robru> elopio, in this case the guidelines mostly just means "did you make sure to actually put the MP urls and not the branch URLs, which don't work"
<elopio> got it.
<elopio> ah, crap, there will be one conflict getting all the branches to trunk.
<elopio> brendand: can you please use barry's branch as a prerequisite for yours and merge with it?
<brendand> elopio, for mediaplayer-app?
<elopio> brendand: yup.
<brendand> elopio, you want me to actually merge it to mine?
<elopio> brendand: merge it to yours and solve the conflict.
<elopio> that way all the three branches can merge cleanly to trunk.
<brendand> elopio, where's barry's branch?
<elopio> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/mediaplayer-app/py3autopilo
<elopio> wait, I missed a t
<elopio> lp:~barry/mediaplayer-app/py3autopilot
<brendand> elopio, are you sure that was right? now i have conflicts with trunk
<elopio> brendand: I think so. If mine is a prerequisite for barry's, and barry's is a prerequisite of yours, then they will no longer conflict with each other.
<brendand> elopio, i could resolve the conflicts by merging from trunk, not sure if that's the right thing to do here though
<elopio> brendand: I can merge yours with barry's. And then merge yours with trunk without issues.
<popey> sil2100: #133 is good to promote, confirming what om26er said
<sil2100> popey: YAY
<om26er> \o/
<sil2100> popey, om26er: thanks guys!
<popey> np
<sil2100> ogra_: prrrromote #133 o/
<ogra_> rrrroooaaarrr
<ogra_> running ....
<fginther> balloons, I'm investigating exactly that
<brendand> elopio, you can see the conflicts there in the merge proposal
<balloons> fginther, ok excellent. I'm working to land the branch to add support for reminders to run this way. If it can run in CI using adt-run, I think we should be good to land it
<ogra_> === Image 133 Promoted ===
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #133  promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<fginther> balloons, it might be the only app to run this way initial. We ultimately need to make sure we have the same artifacts etc. otherwise a switch could introduce regressions in the data presented on the dashboard
<fginther> balloons, s/only app/only this app/
<elopio> brendand: would they go again if you change the prerequisite on the MP?
<brendand> elopio, oh maybe
<brendand> elopio, yes!
<elopio> phew.
<elopio> this process is complex.
<cjwatson> sil2100: yay
<brendand> elopio, anything else. i need to eod now?
<popey> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-filemanager-app/use-bzr-revno-in-version/+merge/227055 looks good
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, so I'll have to make a few more tests regarding the new distro support in ci-train, as it seems I had to do a bit more changes for it to work
<elopio> brendand: I'm not sure. But enjoy your rest, I think that if there are problems, we can fix them on the other two branches.
<elopio> thanks.
<sil2100> cjwatson: especially that testing this locally usually involves some hackeries
<robru> xnox, elopio: why does QA need to signoff for upstart in silo 3? we're not in traincon
<sil2100> cjwatson: but I think I've got almost everything ready
<cjwatson> sil2100: right, I'll probably be spending the rest of the week on the other client side of this, but fantastic, really appreciate the help.  William thinks we should be able to do a dogfooding run next week
<elopio> robru: I don't know.
<fginther> popey, ack, the second build also worked, top-approving
<cjwatson> sil2100: (so I gather from the CI team's weekly report)
<xnox> robru: elopio: because I requested it =) I would like to request for CI infrastructure itself to be validate for the upstart update.
<sil2100> cjwatson: excellent, that would be useful for me as well then
<robru> xnox, you want a round of smoketesting on that silo before publishing?
<xnox> robru: elopio: such that operational issues are not hit, like e.g. we had previously when lxc output was changed.
<xnox> robru: yeah, something that runs / deployes phones and runs autopilot tests on it the way ci.ubuntu.com does & general tools used in testing to be excercised against it.
<robru> plars, are you able to trigger a round of smokeng with silo 3 enabled? without publishing it into a built image first?
<xnox> robru: it's entirely in the hands of the CI/Landing to define what smoketesting / validation you want to run.
<elopio> barry: a new version landed to the mediaplayer trunk and it changes the debian changelog. After merging your branch with trunk, your log comment is no longer at the top
<xnox> robru: from my point of view as a lander, it's ready to go into the archive, but I don't know all the implications of the ci.ubuntu.com there might be.
<elopio> barry: so, you should merge with trunk, right?
<elopio> barry: or should I do it on my branch, and you should merge again with mine?
<elopio> it's hard to get everything to trunk at once.
<plars> robru: not really
<plars> robru: what's in silo 3?
<xnox> robru: elopio: so please "verify that it doesn't break the test infrastructure" =)
<robru> plars, upstart, but read the scrollback with xnox here ^^, he wants us to test it to make sure it doesn't break ci
<cjwatson> bfiller: heads-up re bug 1342840; would be great if somebody could have a look at that pretty soon
<ubot5> bug 1342840 in gallery-app "gallery-app uses libexiv2, which is not part of the phone ABI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342840
<cjwatson> slightly misleading title, just reworded it
<plars> robru: I could probably manually hack something together and run locally
<plars> not sure we have an easy way to do that.. I can look though.
<balloons> popey, so we should be able to push fm after that mp
<xnox> plars: silo 3 has new upstream release of upstart, which affects all products and e.g. adds new command line options to initctl. It is backwards compatible, but a lot has changed it in, and many corner details are slightly different now.
<popey> balloons: super
<popey> be good to get it in the next image
<robru> plars, I'll try to poke at it locally as well but yeah, if we could ensure that releasing it doesn't break the world that'd be nice
<plars> Yep
<barry> elopio: whatever is easiest for you.
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm
<sil2100> ogra_: uh?
<sil2100> ogra_: what's up?
<ogra_> sil2100, 133 doesnt look so good here ... 90sec after upgrade and reboot i still see the google logo
<slangasek> plars: hi, so wrt xnox's comment above - we'd like to make sure that this upstart update is not going to regress the test infrastructure itself.  We're satisfied with the manual testing that it's not breaking anything for production use, but given past experience with lxc we would also like to make sure the test infrastructure itself copes with it
<sil2100> ogra_: on flo?
<ogra_> on my production mako
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> hmmm
<elopio> barry: so I merged mine with trunk. Please merge yours with mine and check that your changelog is on the top.
<slangasek> plars: do you think such testing is necessary before we land it, and do you have a notion of how such testing should be done?
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs glaring at the google logo
<ogra_> and another minute passes
<plars> slangasek: ah, the lxc stuff is entirely different from the smoke tests that run on the devices. I thought you were concerned it would break the smoke tests
<barry> elopio: merged and pushed
<ogra_> sil2100, ok, now it moved ... looks like apparmor took really long :/
<plars> As I see it, from the smoke tests, we just run the autopilot tests with phablet-test-run
<slangasek> plars: well, we're concerned about making sure there's no testing-specific breakage
<elopio> barry: thanks.
<elopio> So I think we are ready.
<sil2100> ogra_: phew... well, I would be more worried if it wouldn't move at all
<slangasek> plars: I don't have a feel for what's most likely to break, since we think *nothing* should break :)
<plars> So if that works, we should be ok
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, all find now, but its a pretty bad user experience
<ogra_> *fine
<sil2100> popey, om26er: did you notice the same thing while dogfooding? ^
<ogra_> sil2100, i doubt they upgraded and i doubt they have any non-preinstalled click packages on their dogfood devices
<ogra_> i think it is the ~50 apps i have installed that made apparmor take s long
<ogra_> s/s/so/
<popey> sil2100: what thing?
<ogra_> popey, i had the google logo after upgrade for about 4min on screen
<ogra_> before the boot actually moved on
<om26er> sil2100, I flashed clean, didn't had that issue.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #133  promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<popey> ok, not updated my devel phone yet, will do that now and time it
<ogra_> i think its the amount of clicks i have installed ... though it definitely didnt take that long the last upgrades
<ogra_> and i didnt install any new packages
<popey> 18:18, clicked install
<popey> google logo
<popey> ubuntu spinny logo
<ogra_> yeah, not what i had here
<ogra_> 4min google logo ... when i attached via adb after that time i could briefly see apparmor run ... then it switched to the spinner
<popey> oh, mine is in recovery at the moment
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<popey> doing the unxz
<ogra_> we have to many spinning logos :P
<popey> hah
<popey> rebooting
<popey> google logo
<ogra_> my unpack took also significantly longer
<popey> yeah, i have some apparmor stuff going
<ogra_> did you come from 113 ?
<popey> an upowerd at 100% cpu
<popey> whatever last devel was
<popey> 119 iirc
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i mean
<ogra_> weird ... my unxz definitely took a lt longer
<rsalveti> popey: next image should be faster on mako
<popey> say that more often please
<popey> ☻
<rsalveti> I need to land 2 small things first
<ogra_> rsalveti, it wont help with third party click packages
<popey> hmm, got disconnected from the phone
<ogra_> apparmor needs to reprofile
<popey> still got an apparmor chugging away
<rsalveti> ogra_: indeed, but that will be consumed while installing, right?
<ogra_> rsalveti, and reprofiled after upgrades
<rsalveti> hm, it shouldn't reprofile it at ever upgrade
<ogra_> it will not profile the system bits
<rsalveti> if so, probably a bu
<rsalveti> bug
<rsalveti> system image upgrade I mean
<rsalveti> app upgrade, sure
<ogra_> but will profile the additional click packages you installed
<ogra_> hmm, did the browser scrolling get smoother ?
<ogra_> or is that just me liking to think that
<rsalveti> ogra_: your brain might be slower
<rsalveti> so you think it's faster
<ogra_> lol
<rsalveti> relaxed now after wcup
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that might actually be
<cjwatson> robru: want to use your new power to kick an image build?  new unity-system-compositor is in
<robru> cjwatson, hell yes
<cjwatson> I was gonna do it but I have to go for dinner and you might as well try :)
<robru> cjwatson, should I typically do just touch armhf or both armhf and i386?
<ogra_> always both please
<robru> ok
<robru> ogra_, ok, I clicked request rebuild, how do I know if it worked?
<popey> the bot should announce it shortly after
<ogra_> the entries for the products should have changed, there should be something like:  (rebuild in progress)
<robru> popey, how shortly? I was under the impression there was a ~10min lag on the bot pings, either that or people are just really slow when I ask them to kick builds ;-)
<ogra_> the watch process for the bot runs every ten min
<popey> heh
<robru> ogra_, I don't see "rebuild in progress"... where does it say that?
<ogra_> robru, next to the armhf and i386 thingies ... where you did set the checkboxes
<plars> robru: so is there a ppa/package I can easily add to tell it to pull in the new upstart from that silo?
<robru> hmmm, yeah, not seeing it
<ogra_> stgraber, ^^^
<robru> plars, yeah, silo 3, package 'upstart'
<ogra_> robru, i also dont see a build running on the builder
<plars> robru: do you happen to have a link to the ppa? that might be easier
<robru> plars, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-003
<plars> robru: I don't mess with the train stuff much, so I don't know where to find them off the top of my head. Thanks!
<ogra_> stgraber, looks like the isotracker has issues ...
<robru> plars, the bit.ly link in the channel topic is the dashboard page with all the PPA links
<robru> ogra_, should I try again?
<plars> cool, thanks
<stgraber> robru: what did you do exactly?
<ogra_> stgraber, just trying to trigger a touch build the usual way
<robru> stgraber, ok, so I hit the checkbox next to 'Ubuntu Touch', which selected both i386 and armhf, then I went to the bottom of the page and clicked 'Update rebuild status' (with 'Request a rebuild' selected in the drop-down)
<stgraber> ogra_: sure but seeing how it works fine for me, I want to know exactly what he ticked and what he clicked :)
<ogra_> stgraber, but seems that didnt get through to nusakan (and the UI doesnt seem to say "(rebuilding)" or whatever that says after you clicked
<ogra_> stgraber, it didnt work for me either in the recent past
<stgraber> ogra_: can you make me a member of whatever your fancy new team is? otherwise I can't really debug this...
<ogra_> one sec
<ogra_> stgraber, done
<ogra_> stgraber, but i remember i had the same issue even with the old teams a while ago (one or two weeks)
<robru> stgraber, did I do the right steps? it seemed pretty obvious to me...
<ogra_> robru, you checked the checkboxes before clicking at the bottom, right ?
<robru> ogra_, yep
<ogra_> yeah, there isnt much you can do wrong beyond that
<stgraber> robru: try now
<robru> stgraber, aha, it says rebuilding ;-)
<ogra_> yay
<stgraber> good, that was caused by some DB/admin UI bug... I fixed it in trunk now and I'll see if I can't just patch the db for now so that this doesn't hit us until we deploy next (basically ubuntu-touch and xubuntu get swapped in the admin UI... so the xubuntu guys had rights on touch and you had rights on xubuntu...)
<ogra_> lol
<robru> stgraber, awesome, I'll go trigger some xubuntu builds for fun
<stgraber> alright, db tweaked so that the issue won't be visible for now (it was a missing order-by and the role table being out of order, so I've tweaked it now so it gets returned in the right order for the time being)
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, i dont see a build on nusakan, whats the time schedule this gets picked up on ?
<stgraber> ogra_: it sure is running at the moment
<stgraber> root     18593  0.0  0.0  41908  1868 ?        S    17:55   0:00  \_ CRON
<stgraber> cdimage  18595  0.0  0.0   4404   612 ?        Ss   17:55   0:00      \_ /bin/sh -c rebuild-requests -b -q utopic iso
<stgraber> cdimage  18598  0.0  0.0  54400 11700 ?        S    17:55   0:00          \_ /usr/bin/python /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/rebuild-requests -b -q utopic iso
<stgraber> cdimage  18602  0.2  0.3  97984 41380 ?        S    17:55   0:00              \_ /usr/bin/python /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bin/cron.daily-preinstalled --live
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 135 building (started: 20140716 18:00) ===
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> the bot agrees with you :)
<ogra_> i did
<ogra_> gra@nusakan:~$ ps ax|grep for-project|grep touch
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$
<sil2100> \o/
<stgraber> yeah, ps doesn't show environment variables
<ogra_> need to change my habits i guess
<ogra_> stgraber, no, but i am used to see a "for-project" line for it
<ogra_> i.e.
<ogra_> ogra@nusakan:~$ ps ax|grep for-project|grep studio
<ogra_>  3410 ?        Ss     0:00 /bin/sh -c DIST=trusty for-project ubuntustudio cron.dvd --live
<robru> bregma, can I get an ack on this one-liner? https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/libunity/drop-friends/+merge/226714
<ogra_> you are getting rid of all your friends :/
<plars> xnox, slangasek: I'm running through the ci scripts that we use for smoke locally with upstart 1.13-0ubuntu1 from silo3 and it all looks pretty normal
<robru> ogra_, I never had any friends, it was all a sham
<ogra_> lol
<plars> robru, ogra_: we already dropped friends from smoke
<robru> plars, yeah, same here, just running AP tests locally they look good
<robru> plars, saw that, thanks
<ogra_> plars, yup
<slangasek> plars: great!  does that mean you're happy for us to publish, or do you want to do more testing yet?
<plars> slangasek: +1 from me
<sil2100> robru: ok, so I moved the unapproved check to the publish job - but I'm still testing that in preprod, so I'll deploy it properly tomorrow :)
<robru> sil2100, sweeeeet, thanks!
<robru> slangasek, I ran unity8 and address-book AP tests, all looks good, +1 from me too
<slangasek> ok; publishing then
<slangasek> plars, robru: thanks
<popey> balloons: want to upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/filemanager-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.filemanager_0.3.228_armhf.click ?
<popey> suspect we're too late for image #135
<balloons> popey, certainlyu
<robru> popey, yep, 135 started without you
<popey> well, dunno how long into the image it starts pulling clicks...
<ogra_> at the end of the rootfs build ...
<ogra_> 30min i'd say
<ogra_> or a little more
<popey> balloons: go go go!
<balloons> it's uploaded
<sil2100> popey, balloons: go go GOOO!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> phew
<sil2100> :)
<ogra_> we'll see :)
<balloons> lol
<sil2100> o/
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/159/changerequest/
<ogra_> i never stopwatched the builds :)
<ogra_> just a guess from my gutts
<balloons> machines are too slow.. we've got it
<popey> approved
<popey> thanks balloons
<slangasek> xnox: fyi, in case you missed it, I've published silo 003
<cjwatson> stgraber: ah, possibly I compounded this problem the other day by noticing them swapped in the admin UI and "fixing" them ...
<cjwatson> + usermod -a -G tty,sudo,adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,audio,dip,video,gps,radio,bluetooth,android_net,android_net2,android_net3,android_graphics,android_input,sdcard_rw,android_media,android_nvram, android_cache phablet
<cjwatson> usermod: group '' does not exist
<cjwatson> somebody broke livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> eeek !
<ogra_> that must have been me :(
<plars> Saviq: was it you that did the unity unlock script, or was that mterry I'm thinking of? IIRC, you were both working on it at one point
<ogra_> weird since it was a simple copy/paste job
<cjwatson> right, extra space
 * ogra_ checks 
<cjwatson> -DEFGROUPS="tty,sudo,adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,audio,dip,video,gps,radio,bluetooth,android_net,android_net2,android_net3,android_graphics,android_input,sdcard_rw,android_media,android_nvram"
<cjwatson> +DEFGROUPS="tty,sudo,adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,audio,dip,video,gps,radio,bluetooth,android_net,android_net2,android_net3,android_graphics,android_input,sdcard_rw,android_media,android_nvram, android_cache"
<mterry> plars, I've edited it in the past
<ogra_> ugh
<plars> mterry: I'm spotting some cases where it seems to fail quite badly, taking the world with it because of some dbus error
<cjwatson> ogra_: want me to fix or are you on it?
<ogra_> on it
<cjwatson> ok
<ogra_> uploaded ...
<plars> mterry: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Smoke/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/495/console is an example
<cjwatson> gar, I make the publisher faster and people keep uploading giant piles of kernels so I don't see the benefit straight away
<mterry> plars, that's odd.  Permission denied for the dbus call?  Saviq, have you noticed that error before ^
<plars> mterry: doesn't happen every time of course, so it could just be racy
<mterry> plars, but permission denied?  I'd expect a race would be some sort of timeout or some such.  This seems final
<Saviq> mterry, looks like apparmor denied this for some reason
<Saviq> mterry, maybe some setup didn't finish, you'd have to ask security folk
<mterry> plars, ^
<robru> stgraber, will you have time today to review my queuebot branch? I think it's looking really good
<stgraber> robru: yeah, I should have the time
<robru> stgraber, thanks!
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #133  promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> brb
<kgunn> robru: lovin' the train dashboard
<robru> kgunn, thanks!
<kgunn> robru: question...if i add a new project mp to a silo, and hit reconfig....can i just build that project? or does it require the packages of the other projects get blown away ?
<robru> kgunn, you should be able to just build that one. reconfig doesn't delete the packages, and the next build job should notice the packages are still there
<robru> kgunn, *should* ;-)
<kgunn> robru: should....thanks!
<robru> kgunn, let me know if that fails for any reason
<kgunn> yep
<seb128> silo 13 can be published if somebody want to do that (not on a machine to do it myself there)
<cjwatson> doing 13
<robru> cjwatson, beat you ;-)
<cjwatson> ok :)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> so livecd-rootfs migrated ...
<ogra_> but the tracker didnt notice that the image buid failed
<cjwatson> it appears to be building via the tracker now
<cjwatson> I don't know if that was you or me
<ogra_> heh
<cjwatson> (I hit cancel then rebuild)
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> as long as one of us got through :)
<cyphermox_> ogra_: if you might have time later to try out some bluetooth UI fun with your speaker...
<cyphermox_> the cool part is that things go in a2dp by themselves now, and you can play music straight to bluetooth
<ogra_> nice ... but i wont survive much longer today i fear (nearly twelve here) can you send me instructions so i can test in the morning ?
<ogra_> cyphermox_, what about dual mode devices ? my jabra headset can do both, hsp and a2dp
<ogra_> (and i never tried it with the phone yet actually)
<cyphermox_> should go straight to a2dp
<cyphermox_> for now, anyway, until rsalveti finishes his part with pulse-droid or whatnot
<cyphermox_> ogra_: sure, I'll email you the details
<ogra_> thanks :)
<cyphermox_> can I help with anything?
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133  promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<popey> cyphermox_: any chance you could take a look at bug 1330471 at some point
<ubot5> bug 1330471 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "nm connects to far away access points since #83 mako & flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330471
<popey> cyphermox_: it's quite annoying that my phone _always_ connects to the furthest access point
<slangasek> robru: ah, you've cleaned -003 for me I guess - thanks :)
<jdstrand> so, I updated to r133. things seemed fine, then the messaging app didn't pick up a text the I sent via the messaging indicator. I rebooted and networking does not work and the keyboard won't show up
<jdstrand> I rebooted 3 times now to no avail
<jdstrand> ok, 6th reboot worked
 * jdstrand will not reboot again
<robru> slangasek, you're welcome!
<robru> brb, gotta run to the store
<slangasek> awe_: ping
<awe_> slangasek, pong
<slangasek> awe_: hi - re: bug #1341356
<ubot5> bug 1341356 in urfkill (Ubuntu) " after upgrade mako, does not see cell network" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341356
<slangasek> awe_: I'm confused by your comments about cleaning up the bad state file
<awe_> well I guess I wasn't sure if you wanted to just upgrade or where going to flash a new image
<awe_> I'm not sure whether cyphermox_'s fix takes into consideration saved-state files that are out-of-sync
<awe_> does that make sense?
<slangasek> awe_: er, I certainly have no intention of re-flashing with phablet-flash, and don't think anyone else should have to either :)
<slangasek> fwiw my /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states currently lists soft=false for all sections
<awe_> then you should be OK to upgrade
<slangasek> ok
<awe_> I was just warning you that if it was incorrect, that some direct fixing might be involved
<slangasek> well, if that were the case, considering this was on the devel channel, I think there's more we should do to support people in this situation... at minimum an announcement telling people how to fix it via adb
<slangasek> but, I don't know that anything else is actually needed, since I managed to fix my own system
<awe_> slangasek, the original bug had pretty explicit instructions, and it's been discussed on the ML quite extensively
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-17
<awe_> unfortunately, it's also taken a really long time to fix, and there are still lurking issues
<slangasek> awe_: well, I've seen lots of discussion; what I haven't seen on the list is "the bug is fixed in devel, if you still have problems after upgrade here's how you you recover without having to reflash" or so
<awe_> but the bug has been mentioned in the ML, and the bug does have explicit instructions
<slangasek> awe_: as far as I'm concerned, if there aren't explicit instructions on how to recover in the bug description, this doesn't count ;)
<awe_> slangasek, workaround added to the bug description
<slangasek> awe_: cheers
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 135 DONE (finished: 20140717 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/135.changes ===
<robru> stgraber, ogra_ : uh, according to imgbot, image 135 took 9.5 hours to build...
<ogra_> sil2100, there were new kernels, new hybris and a new android build ... we should roll an image ASAP to cover these
<brendand> sil2100, didn't someone try to address the filemanager failures already?
 * ogra_ doubts that ... this is a fresh release 
<ogra_> (of filemanager)
<brendand> ogra_, what do you mean? it's had failures since 132
<ogra_> brendand, the same ones ?
 * ogra_ sees a new failure in 135
<brendand> ogra_, yes there is an extra one in 135, but the other two have been happening since 132
<ogra_> right, but the new one seems to actually be caused by the new code
<sil2100> brendand: popey's fixes should have helped, they didn't?
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, let's kick a new image indeed
<brendand> sil2100, which fixes? were they meant to fix the Places tests?
<ogra_> sil2100, try out your new powers ;)
<cking> in
<sil2100> brendand: popey mentioned something about a fix in the emulator
<sil2100> So not sure
<sil2100> ogra_: oooh ;)
 * sil2100 tries
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: do you want me to rerun uitk tests?
<psivaa> that has a qmlscene crash produced during the test
<brendand> psivaa, yeah
<sil2100> brendand, psivaa: yeah, I guess this is the flakyness as before
<brendand> psivaa, and system-settings
<popey> there was a new file manager in 135 which was supposed to fix the tests
<ogra_> well, it didnt
<sil2100> Are the same tests failing?
<ogra_> yeah
<brendand> sil2100, the two same ones and an extra one
<ogra_> and a new one
<tvoss> Mirv, good morning :)
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong :)
<tvoss> sil2100, for line 38: I'm aware of the conflict with silo 2, would like to fast-track that mp, though
<popey> I'll have to ask balloons to help me with filemanager when he wakes, it was his fix I pushed through
<popey> I don't know why it's failing.
<popey> unless someone else is an autopilot expert?
<brendand> popey, this was meant to be it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1342336
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342336 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File Manager test fails. " [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, so let me give you an ignore-conflicts, but please rebuild silo 002 when this lands
<tvoss> sil2100, sure
<Mirv> tvoss: hello!
<popey> brendand: yes
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: mvo_, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<tvoss> Mirv, hey, cancel my ping
<Mirv> tvoss: and problem solved, I see
<tvoss> Mirv, yup :)
<sil2100> grrrr, hangout problem
<tvoss> sil2100, got 5 to help with a packaging question?
<sil2100> tvoss: in a meeting right now, but sure
<brendand> popey, i reset https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1342336 to New
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342336 in Ubuntu File Manager App "File Manager test fails. " [Undecided,New]
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: ogra_: the uitk has 21 failures on the re-run too :/ and a qmlscene crash
<brendand> sil2100, the extra failure in filemanager is not reproducible. it's probably down to the crash
<brendand> psivaa, well that would do the trick
<brendand> definitely something wrong there
<cjwatson> robru: It was started, failed to build, and then way later it was retried
<cjwatson> And the bot (a) is predicting the next image number (b) doesn't notice failures
<tvoss> Mirv, sil2100 silo 12 could do with some publishing
 * tvoss being annoying
<mandel> tvoss, who is not annoying when trying to land a silo? hehe
<tvoss> mandel, :)
<mvo_> tvoss: will do
<tvoss> mvo_, thanks :)
<mvo_> sorry for the delay
<Mirv> thanks mvo
<sil2100> Damn, it's so hot here...
<brendand> sil2100, there's supposed to be a heatwave coming here, but i've not seen it yet
<bzoltan> ogra_: do you know if it is possible to boot an emulator without the intro settings? I need to deploy an emulator straight to the shell.
<brendand> well, it's going to reach 26 by the afternoon. that's what we call a heatwave here
<cjwatson> heatwaves are relative :)  feels pretty unpleasant here
<mvo_> sil2100: I'm off for lunch now and will resume duty in ~45min or so
<xnox> cjwatson: most britons i know say anything above 20 degrees is "horrible weather" =)))))
<sil2100> mvo_: ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 136 DONE (finished: 20140717 09:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/136.changes ===
<t1mp> who is working on qtubuntu to have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Critical,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> xnox: aye
<t1mp> it is basically blocking all merges to UITK
<t1mp> tvoss: ^ any ideas?
<popey> new camera in the store with hdr support...
<tvoss> t1mp, haven't seen the bug before, don't know if someone is working on it
<t1mp> tvoss: do you know who I can ask about it? it looks like nobody is working on it
<tvoss> t1mp, hmmm, perhaps loicm has got an idea
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: mvo_, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<t1mp> tvoss: ok, thanks I'll try to catch him
<tvoss> t1mp, yw
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<popey> hmm, system settings crash on 135
<brendand> popey, we need to be more regular in landing new versions of click apps
<brendand> popey, it would be way easier to debug if we didn't have 12 revisions to consider
<brendand> popey, it's probably this rev that did it: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-filemanager-dev/ubuntu-filemanager-app/trunk/revision/213
<brendand> popey, it's the same one that landed by accident before and broke filemanager in the same way
<popey> brendand: on a hangout, will reply to this in a bit
<Mirv> note that kalikiana's u1db-qt's changelog was overblown probably by some missing tag, but it only contains one change (the first one)
<popey> brendand: I have had conversations with dpm and fginther about auto landing clicks in the store, which takes the human (me) out of the loop
<popey> brendand: but that work hasn't been done yet, in the meantime we look at the clicks generated and push to the store fairly regularly, and as you can see from the spreadsheet we set alarms (yellow/red) when we dont update apps often enough
<popey> brendand: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AnZdnhOl8MU5dDJseW1vT1N5RkJvLUJHZTdhalRVd1E&usp=drive_web#gid=1
<brendand> popey, the delta should be revs not days
<popey> brendand: its both
<popey> there are more columns
<brendand> popey, i see it now. days is not really relevant though
<popey> maybe not to you, but it is to me
<brendand> popey, well i meant from a quality point of view. from a development point of view you might want to see if progress is being made, so yeah
<popey> exactly
<popey> I would like us to have fully automated clicks landing in the store. But we're not there yet.
<brendand> popey, ok, good to hear that it's planned though
<sil2100> om26er: hi!
<sil2100> om26er: so, could you dogfood an image for us promotion-wise?
<sil2100> om26er: smoketesting for #136 are still running but I suppose it might be a candidate
<sil2100> om26er: could you give it a spin?
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<sil2100> o/
<om26er> sil2100, ok
<ogra_> tvoss, are you actually abusing your silo for test builds and dvelopment ?
 * ogra_ wonders if tvoss is aware of the 100s of mails he sends aroudn with each of these failing builds
<tvoss> ogra_, well, kinda :) sorry for the spam
<ogra_> use the canonical-arm-dev PPA ;)
<tvoss> ogra_, not sure that I have access there :)
<ogra_> now you do :)
<ogra_> (for the next time at least )
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sergiusens> why the double post?
<sil2100> om26er: any luck with dogfooding? :)
<om26er> sil2100, ingprogress
<om26er> so far so good.
<camako> sil2100, Mir 0.5 tested well, and will probably turn "testing done" green soon... Any blockers to land silo 18 on your end?
<sil2100> camako: I think we should be good to land it normally today - no regressions in sight?
<camako> sil2100, last round of testing about to be done... No regressions.
 * camako crosses his fingers
<sil2100> o/
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for building 136
<ogra_> thanks for the kernels and andriod :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<sil2100> rsalveti: we just hope you didn't break anything with those! As we're testing that image for promotion
<sil2100> ;)
<rsalveti> oh, :-)
<rsalveti> hm, reboot/shutdown dialog should be part of the next image
<rsalveti> nice
<om26er> sil2100, Hi
<om26er> sil2100, so videos are not launching from preview in the latest image
<sil2100> ouch
<sil2100> om26er: that was tested on the latest promoted one, yes?
<om26er> sil2100, yes, it worked fine in that version
<sil2100> om26er: ok, no promotion then I guess, since I suppose its a promotion blocking regression
<sil2100> A visible one so to say
<sil2100> om26er: could you fill in a bug? I wonder what could have caused this actually...
<sil2100> ok, I see some media-hub and similar landings in 135
<sil2100> om26er could you switch to 135 and confirm its broken there as well?
<sil2100> The interesting thing is that the media-hub/mediascanner uploads were only no change rebuilds for the new dbus-cpp
<sil2100> And the mediaplayer-app upload was only a small change IIRC
<Mirv> self-publishing ^
<Mirv> because even that kind of polishing is certainly not August's thing
<sil2100> Mirv: ok!
<om26er> sil2100, where to find diff between images
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<alan_g> sil2100: tvoss asked you about this and I tried your incantation (which was what mterry suggested originally). It doesn't work. https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/libmircommon/+merge/226704
<Mirv> if there becomes a situation where someone would like to test whether Qt 5.3.1 would have a fix for the problem, see the wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<Mirv> note that I haven't found any reported bugs that would be fixed (we've cherry-picked many patches already), and it's not going in before RTM anyway. but just in case it might bring extra information to test on it.
<camako> sil2100, finished testing mir 0.5. All good.
<om26er> sil2100, is there a way to upgrade from 133 to 135 ?
<ogra_> om26er, it should ooffer 135 to you if you have 133 installed
<ogra_> (it always offers to upgrade to the latest)
<om26er> ogra_, 136 is the latest
<ogra_> oh
<om26er> ogra_, I want to upgrade to 135
<ogra_> well, then use ubuntu-device-flash
<om26er> it will save me a lot of time
<om26er> hmm, complete download then.
<ogra_> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed --revision=135
<om26er> ogra_, system-image-cli doesn't have anything to force a build
<om26er> ?
<ogra_> i dont think you can enfocre a revision to go to ... only one you "come from"
<mvo_> sil2100: silo-018 needs ack for a new binary package (libmirserver23) - the debdiff looks just fine, its just a packagename bump, what the procedure? it says I need to talk to a archive admin
<ogra_> om26er, hmm, probably the --filter option might help
<ogra_> if you force "delta only" it probably offers you the smallest delta, which would be 135
<ogra_> but not sure
<cjwatson> mvo_: I'll look
<mvo_> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> mvo_: you've acked the packaging changes?
<mvo_> cjwatson: not yet
<mvo_> should i?
<cjwatson> mvo_: Well, a core-dev will need to
<cjwatson> mvo_: Anyway, the new binary package is fine, AA ack
<mvo_> ok, done
<mvo_> thanks
<sil2100> Damn, I feel terrible today, must be because of the heat
<sil2100> om26er: hm, since I might have missed it, but did you fill in a bug for the b0rken video-playback from scopes?
<om26er> sil2100, I will once I I try it on 135
<om26er> its still being downloaded
<sil2100> Ok, makes sense
<sil2100> tvoss: ping! Did you have a moment to take a look at bug LP: #1338610 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338610 in platform-api "indicator-location crashing during default, sdk and click_image_tests tests on smoketesting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338610
<sil2100> tvoss: I see charles pointed at you for more information
<sil2100> popey: btw. since I'm completely not a click person, do you think the change you made to mediaplayer-app to hide the icon could have affected it not launching videos from the scopes? But I guess you only added a NoDisplay=true, right?
<tvoss> sil2100, shelved, busy getting a silo landed right now :)
<tvoss> sil2100, but will get to it asap
<popey> sil2100: it shouldnt
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks :) It's not a big issue, just wanted to make sure it's queued up in your TODO list somewhere
<popey> sil2100: jhodapp tested it
<tvoss> sil2100, with an emphasize on "somewhere" :)
<jhodapp> sil2100: no, there's no way it would do that
<sil2100> ;)
<jhodapp> sil2100: does the mediaplayer-app come up after launching from the video scope, or not even coming up?
<sil2100> om26er: ^
<popey> it doesnt launch at all from video scope
 * popey reboots and tries again
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Actually, the offending landing might have been in 134 even from what I see
<sil2100> As libunity-scopes2 landed
<sil2100> mhr3: hi! What did the recent unity-scopes-api landing carry? Could it have been responsible for the regression we're seeing with video playback not launching properly
<sil2100> ?
<mhr3> sil2100, no
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, wasnt that the one with the extremely wordy changelog ?
<ogra_> :P
<mhr3> tedg, did you land the url-dispatcher change?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<tedg> mhr3, Which one?
<mhr3> tedg, file -> video?
<tedg> mhr3, No, I marked it as land in a silo with the scopes.
<tedg> mhr3, I did it, and charles reviewed, but it's waiting.
<popey> sil2100: jhodapp http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809300/ thats what I get when I launch a video from the video scope
<mhr3> tedg, k, does look like ual though^
<om26er> jhodapp, the app doesn't come up
<popey> also http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809306/ in my unity log
<om26er> jhodapp, the app launching animating appears half onscreen and then goes away
<sil2100> ogra_: exactly ;)
<jhodapp> om26er: yeah I see that myself on the latest image
<mhr3> sil2100, sounds like a desktop file gained NoDisplay=true, and something doesn't like that
<kgunn> where is robru...i need to sing praises over this dashboard...man this thing is great!
<jhodapp> mhr3: should it be something else?
<popey> the simple test would be to edit the desktop file on the device and restart and try again
<jhodapp> popey: yep
<kgunn> ogra_: curious, when do you guys plan on an image spin ? (had 2 landings happen i'm curious about)
<mhr3> jhodapp, tedg will probably know why he doesn't like NoDisplay :)
<jhodapp> tedg: ^
<ogra_> kgunn, we had one in the european morning ... i think sil2100 wanted one immediately after Mir landed
<tedg> jhodapp, mhr3, if it's NoDisplay, it's not an application.
<ogra_> kgunn, so i guess in a few hours, once Mir has migrated to the archive
<kgunn> cool
<jhodapp> tedg: so what's the proper way to not display the icon in the app scope but still have it launch?
<tedg> jhodapp, Uhm, not. Why would you want that?
<ogra_> (or faster if it moves quicker)
<jhodapp> tedg: mediaplayer-app can't do anything except when launched from the video scope
<jhodapp> tedg: so it makes no sense to launch it straight
<sil2100> ogra_: I think Mir landed, so let me double-check and maybe kick a new image
<jhodapp> popey: yep, works again after removing NoDisplay=true...so odd since it was working fine for me, no idea how
<mhr3> tedg, imo that's misinterpreting NoDisplay
<ogra_> sil2100, far from landed ... it only entered proposed
<ogra_> (about 20min ago)
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, then nvm!
<popey> oh dear
<mhr3> tedg, you probably want new X-UbuntuNoRun
<jhodapp> tedg: so we definitely need a way of doing that
<tedg> jhodapp, It makes no sense to me to have something that shows up as an app but then not have it in the app scope. Why not show the list of local videos when started?
<jhodapp> tedg: because that's not what design designed for the mediaplayer-app
<jhodapp> tedg: mediaplayer apps work this way on iOS and I'm assuming on Android as well
<tedg> jhodapp, How do you select content independent of an app on those?
<jhodapp> tedg: you launch it from somewhere else
<jhodapp> tedg: like gallery, browser, etc
<tedg> jhodapp, So yes, you can launch the video player that way, but it also shows up in applications. And then shows the recently played videos. (on Android)
<jhodapp> tedg: ok, but that's besides the point...for Ubuntu Touch we don't want to display the mediaplayer-app icon in the app scope
<tedg> mhr3, I'd argue that NoDisplay misinterprets the point of a Desktop file :-)
<jhodapp> tedg: is there a way to accomplish this and still have it able to launch?
<mhr3> tedg, maybe it is hacky, but it's just "dont display in menu" and not "don't dare to run"
<tedg> jhodapp, As an application no, but the UX is seeming more like a trusted prompt session to me at this point.
<tedg> tvoss, thoughts?
<jhodapp> tedg: can you explain that some more?
<tedg> jhodapp, Basically it's a set of Mir surfaces that are tied to an application. So I'd be saying "this is the gallery" even if on top of it there's a video playing in another app. Unity would present it as "Gallery" not an independent app.
<tedg> Which makes sense to me. If it's not an application, it should be presented as part of something that is.
<jhodapp> tedg: sounds reasonable, but what about the case where you launch it from the video scope?
<jhodapp> tedg: what would it be apart of then?
<tedg> jhodapp, the dash
<tedg> jhodapp, That's what we're doing for purchases from the Click scope for instance.
<jhodapp> tedg: implementation wise, how does it change?
<jhodapp> tedg: from mediaplayer-app's perspective
<ogra_> tedg, so we plan to keep the payui icon in the click scope ?
 * ogra_ finds that extremely confusing ... why isnt that part of the store
<tedg> ogra_, No, once trusted prompt session support lands it won't be an application anymore.
<jhodapp> same here
<tedg> jhodapp, You need a trusted helper to setup the prompt session. Then you tell media player to use it.
<jhodapp> tedg: you set that up from within mediaplayer-app's C++ code itself/
<jhodapp> ?
<ogra_> we have the media-hub server
<tedg> No, more like the media-hub would set it up.
<tedg> jhodapp, Here's how it works in Pay: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Pay/Architecture
<tedg> pay-service does the setup, and pay-ui is, well, the UI.
<jhodapp> tedg: when is the trusted helper stuff landing, any idea?
<tedg> jhodapp, First pieces just landed. We need a couple more to complete it.
<tedg> jhodapp, I was *just* harassing people about that :-)
<jhodapp> tedg: ok, I doubt I could get to that before RTM though...is there a way we can "hack" remove the mediaplayer-app icon for now?
<ogra_> harass more !
<tedg> jhodapp, It's all software, there are always ways, but I'm -1 on them currently.
<jhodapp> tedg: even if we had to blacklist mediaplayer-app in the click scope for now
<tedg> Yup, -1 on that :-)
<jhodapp> tedg: meaning you can't do it or don't want to do it?
<ogra_> he doesnt like to ...
<ogra_> :)
<tedg> Don't want to. It's software, we can do anything.
<jhodapp> tedg: but we have to do something like that and we have very limited time
<jhodapp> tedg: it's very confusing to users to launch mediaplayer-app directly
<tedg> jhodapp, I'd argue it's very confusing to users to see an app they can't launch in their panel.
<jhodapp> tedg: but that's not up to us
<tedg> I think this is one of those things we need to get right. So, I'd argue we have time for it.
<jhodapp> tedg: that's in an ideal world...I know I don't have the time for it
<jhodapp> tedg: you are welcome to take a stab at it if you have the time
<jhodapp> tedg: what do you think?
<tedg> jhodapp, I think spending the time on that is better than spending the time on adding work around and hacks.
<tedg> jhodapp, Personally, I can't imagine getting to it.
<tedg> Well, before the end of August.
<jhodapp> tedg: right, so we need a very quick workaround and then we can file a bug to track actually doing it the proper way for an update to the RTM release
<tvoss> jhodapp, why can't media-player app do anything unless when run from the video scope? That sound super wrong
<jhodapp> tvoss: it doesn't have a way of displaying a list of media to play from within itself
<jhodapp> tvoss: I'm not sure, that's how design wanted it
<tvoss> bfiller, ^
<tvoss> jhodapp, as I understand it, nothing prevents the media app from accessing content on the device, it is unconfined
<jhodapp> tvoss: right, but there's no design for choosing content from within the mediaplayer-app
<tvoss> bfiller, can you help out here? jhodapp , couldn't we replicate the music-app design?
<popey> seems redundant to show content when we have the video scope
<bfiller> jhodapp: what's the question?
<ogra_> tvoss, volunteering to implement that ?
<ogra_> bfiller, we cant hide the mediplayer icon from the click scope it seems
<jhodapp> bfiller: design never provided a way to play video content from within the mediaplayer-app if you launch the app directly and not from a scope
<ogra_> hiding it makes ubuntu-app-launch not consider it for execution
<bfiller> ogra_, jhodapp : that's right
<jhodapp> bfiller: and so yes, we need to be able to hide the mediaplayer-app icon from the click scope
<jhodapp> bfiller: NoDisplay=true in the desktop file makes the app not launchable
<bfiller> jhodapp: no we don't, the app displays an appropriate message when launched from the scope
<bfiller> this has been discussed before with deisgn
<bfiller> should be fine the way it is today
<ogra_> uh, really ?
<bfiller> yup
<popey> with an icon that does nothing?
<ogra_> thats rather ugly ...
<jhodapp> bfiller: I still get a lot of messages from people confused about mediaplayer-app when they launch it directly
<ogra_> popey, it does something
<ogra_> tap it :P
<bfiller> two options: hide it from scope or live with it :)
<ogra_> its just pointless to have an error message generator icon by default
<jhodapp> bfiller: right, I'd like to hide it but there doesn't seem to be a way currently
<bfiller> I think we have a lot bigger problems then this guys
<jhodapp> bfiller: agreed...that's why I wanted a simple way to not display the icon in the click scope, file a bug to do it a proper way later, and be done with it
 * sil2100 just reads in
<sil2100> So in the end the NoDisplay=true change caused the regression? I would say let's revert it and just leave the icon as it is
<jhodapp> sil2100: yes, please revert it
 * sil2100 checks if he can do it
<jhodapp> sil2100: we can get you another MR that undoes it if necessary
<sil2100> Hah, I seem to have teh powa, let me try
<bfiller> jhodapp: apparently it's not that simple, tedg knows about it. It's what we wanted from the beginning but apparently there are issues with hiding it
<jhodapp> bfiller: ok, so I guess we'll just revert it and live with the icon for now
<bfiller> jhodapp: but yes please file a bug about it if you don't mind
<sil2100> jhodapp: ok, so I could revert it manually (which would be faster probably) but since this change will be in for a while and is not jsut a 'quick temporary workaround', let me do it through CI Train so that it's all merged in and nice
<jhodapp> bfiller: sure
<jhodapp> sil2100: ok
<alecu> hi all, I need some info on the procedure to build images...
<alecu> the click scope needs to run a binary when the image is being built, to create a database of departments for the preinstalled apps.
<alecu> We have the binary ready, and we'd like to know how to get it run in the image build process, and who to ping about this.
<cjwatson> probably want to add a hook to livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> but actually
<ogra_> yeah
 * cjwatson thinks
<ogra_> live-build/ubuntu-touch/hooks/60-install-click.chroot in livecd-rootfs should be the right place
<cjwatson> is it definitely just preinstalled apps?  does the database get incrementally upgraded with user-installed apps?  how about carrier apps in /custom?  if the database also includes user-installed apps, what happens on image upgrade?
<ogra_> yeah, probably an additional boot hook is needed
<alecu> cjwatson: this database gets filled with new apps installed by the user, when they are installed by the click scope.
<sil2100> jhodapp: can I get an approval from you? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediaplayer-app/revert_239/+merge/227208
<jhodapp> sil2100: sure
<alecu> cjwatson: about carrier apps... I guess that the binary should be run after those are added by the carrier, yes.
<jhodapp> sil2100: approved
<alecu> cjwatson: regarding image upgrades... we need to think more about that point.
<ogra_> we have a boot hook architecture for that bit
<ogra_> (image updates always require reboots)
<sil2100> jhodapp: thanks!
<alecu> ogra_: sounds good
<sil2100> ogra_: I would say, once we revert mediaplayer-app and mir migrates completely, let's kick a new image :)
<ogra_> alecu, whatever extracts the customization tarball should also call your binary though ... since that might not require a reboot ... talk to cwayne for that
<cjwatson> alecu: this needs more thought before you put anything in livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> alecu: I would recommend that you have multiple databases in different bits of the filesystem
<cjwatson> alecu: if that's possible
<alecu> cjwatson: right. I'll take a look at that.
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, i wonder what happens first :)
<sil2100> I'm auto-publishing this one once it builds, so I hope it will only take a few moments
<cjwatson> alecu: if it has to be a single database, then you should make sure it's in the writeable area of the filesystem, and you should generate the whole thing at boot time using a system-level click hook, rather than putting anything in livecd-rootfs
<ogra_> depends how slow it is :)
<cjwatson> alecu: though, thinking about it, if it's multiple databases, then you need to replicate all of click's logic for which of different versions of apps take precedence
<cjwatson> alecu: so if it can be made fast enough to run at boot from a hook, then that would be preferable, IMO
<cjwatson> alecu: and then you can just have a single database
<alecu> cjwatson: the binary needs network access to generate this db, so that's why I'm proposing to generate it at image build time, or at carrier customization time.
<ogra_> oh
<cjwatson> alecu: then the merging is distinctly problematic
<cjwatson> and you MUST have multiple databases in that case
<cjwatson> it just won't work otherwise
<cjwatson> there'll need to be one for preinstalled, one for custom, one for user-installed - and the scope will need to replicate all of click's logic
<ogra_> the network bit at image build time might be problematic ... depending on waht you want to access
<cjwatson> that too
<cjwatson> is there a mail thread about this design?  I think it needs discussion
<ogra_> but it will also be problematic on first boot ... before you even set up a SIM or WLAN
<cjwatson> you could generate it once you have network access, perhaps?  or do you need it before?
<ogra_> again ... depending how slow/resource hungry it is ...
<cjwatson> really shouldn't need to be that slow
<ogra_> you dont want your phone go down to its kneew after enabling the wlan for the first time
<ogra_> *knees
<alecu> cjwatson: I can start a mail thread with the thoughts on this so far.
<cjwatson> the benefit of using click hooks for anything that needs to iterate over all installed packages is that click gives you a directory full of symlinks pointing to each of the installed apps; this honours things like users or carriers installing a newer version of a preinstalled app, users or carriers hiding a preinstalled app, etc.
<cjwatson> also consider multi-user support
<alecu> cjwatson: yes: we plan to have a local db for each user, with the apps they have installed.
<cjwatson> if it's something visible per-user, then you might want to consider it being a user-level hook rather than system-level; individual users can hide individual preinstalled apps
<cjwatson> alecu: is there a reason you can't just fish this out of the existing click database?
<cjwatson> perhaps with some small extensions?
<alecu> cjwatson: hmmm... it might be possible.
<cjwatson> even if we have to extend click a little bit, it would be better than creating a whole new parallel database
<cjwatson> but yeah, mail thread so that I can understand the requirements would be helpful
<alecu> cjwatson: the thing is that the store side wants to be able to move apps between departments independently of the category the devels have set in the .desktop file
<cjwatson> querying the click database at run-time should in general be fast enough
<alecu> cjwatson: and also, there's no department in the manifest
<cjwatson> hm, right, interesting
<cjwatson> maybe we could have a libclick call to set the department or something
<kgunn> sil2100:  can i get a silo for line45 & line16?
<kgunn> line16 at your leisure, line45 i'm kinda antsy for
<kgunn> sil2100: line7 is now irrelevant...should i delete ?
<sil2100> kgunn: yeah, you can delete it
<sil2100> Let me try assigning a silo for you
<sil2100> At least for line 45 ;)
<sil2100> (since I guess mvo_ is already off-duty)
<bfiller> sil2100: I need silos for line 46 and 48 if you can. 46 would be the priority..
<kgunn> thanks!
<sil2100> bfiller: ok, then a silo for 46 (at least)
<bfiller> sil2100: cheers
<sil2100> kgunn: just be sure to coordinate with mterry, since he has unity8 locked in as well
<kgunn> sil2100: yep...he's waiting on security reviews so no worries
<brendand> popey, e
<brendand> popey, ignore that. stray keystroke
<popey> aww
<sil2100> bfiller, kgunn: silos assigned for you (for now only for the priority ones)
<mvo_> sil2100: I am about to leave indeed (and was in a meeting before (as you know :))
<sil2100> ;)
<kgunn> thanks
<sil2100> No worries, I guess robru will pick up in a moment
<mvo_> thanks for taking care of this sil2100
<robru> yeah, I'm just having a problem where firefox is crashing on startup, trying to troubleshoot that now. I guess I can do landing work on my other laptop if anybody needs anything urgently
<sil2100> ogra_, robru, plars, popey: I might be a few minutes late for the meeting
<sil2100> ...oor maybe not
<alecu> cjwatson: ogra_: I've found a thread where we discuss departments with the server and sdk guys, and a document describing the solution we implemented; will forward all of that to you.
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> alecu: thanks
<popey> balloons: you around for the next hour to push some clicks to the store?
<balloons> popey, I'm here
<popey> brilliant
<popey> want to get them in before next image build if possible
<balloons> sure thing.. what's on the docket?
<popey> balloons: all of them ☻
<balloons> popey, :-)
<balloons> k, submitting everything
<popey> balloons: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.clock_1.0.461_all.click  please
<popey> dpm: any reason not to push latest reminders trunk to store?
<balloons> popey, I have sent requests for every app, using the last builds
<balloons> just look at your queue I think you'll find it full
<popey> oh, wow.
<popey> well, some haven't biult yet
<popey> e.g. calendar
<dpm> popey, I guess simply because we didn't have any big features that had landed. But now with the Oxide switch, it might be a good time to do an update
<popey> yeah
<balloons> popey, I can push new stuff for anything you wish after you get through everything :-)
<popey> thanks balloons
<popey> weather and calendar are building
<balloons> I did see that, but you wanted it now :-)
<popey> well, i didnt, i wanted in the next hour ☻
<popey> (I was going to wait for calendar)
<balloons> I'll just resubmit then
<popey> but never mind, i love the full push of them all, nice !
<popey> we should always do that, just shove them all in ☻
 * popey run the reviewer tools on them
<plars> sil2100: oh, one thing I just thought of, did you ever get a chance to look, or find someone to look at the health-check failures to see if you believe they are legitimate regressions from trusty, or if a new baseline is in order? There's certainly a reproducible difference from trusty, but whether that's expected/acceptable probably needs to be decided on a case by case basis
<balloons> popey, sent the new calendar up
<popey> thanks balloons
<sil2100> plars: ah, sorry about that, still didn't have a good look at that, I promise to do that next week - I actually wanted to get a promoted image before proceeding with that
<sil2100> Which happened actually
<plars> sil2100: understand :)
<cjwatson> popey,balloons: Which libexiv2 ABI was gallery-app built against?  The one in utopic, or the one in utopic-proposed?
<cjwatson> popey,balloons: Assuming you pushed that
<popey> cjwatson: i just push whatever I'm given, I don't build it..
<balloons> cjwatson, I did not. And it would be against utopic if you use jenkins
<cjwatson> Can you find out?  It's a problem if it's -13
<cjwatson> objdump -p <binary> | grep exiv2   should say
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ objdump -p /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.gallery/2.9.1.1009/gallery-app|grep exiv2  NEEDED               libexiv2.so.12
<ogra_> cjwatson, current one is 12
<popey> confirmed on gallery build 1012
 * ogra_ notes he is getting a new camera-app ... didnt we block that too ?
<cjwatson> camera doesn't use exiv2, we checked that
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ objdump -p /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.camera/3.0.0.297/camera-app|grep exiv
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> stale seed comment
<ogra_> yup
<cjwatson> ok, all good for now
<popey> robru: balloons I'm currently blocked approving core apps clicks into the store because the click reviewers tools doesn't like unicode in the .desktop files. so feel free to kick an image if you need to and we will approve these later.
<robru> popey, how much later? I'm not in any super hurry
<robru> popey, in fact I'm waiting for mediaplayer-app anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but that shouldnt have utf8 in the .desktop
<popey> why?
<popey> translations...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7809782/
<ogra_> well, i thought because it was not supposed to be shown
<ogra_> popey, erm
<ogra_> popey, we dont have a mediaplayer-app click :P
<ogra_> its a deb
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ click list |grep media
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ dpkg -l |grep mediaplayer
<ogra_> ii  mediaplayer-app                                      0.20.5+14.10.20140502-0ubuntu3              armhf        Ubuntu Media player
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> robru, so you should be fine once rmadison tells you it migrated
<popey> robru: not much longer, it's a problem my end, I can fix, 30 mins.
<robru> popey, sure, i can wait
<popey> ta
<cjwatson> BTW mir migrated a while back - shouldn't we have an image build for that?
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, just waiting for mediaplayer-app and popey to upload some clicks
<cjwatson> ok
<sil2100> Yeah, since the 'mir-only image' idea is anyway tainted, as we landed many things in-between
<robru> popey, how's it going?
<popey> robru: good, a few done, few more to do
<robru> popey, k, no worries.
<popey> wont be long
<popey> robru: all done
<popey> thanks
<robru> popey, sweeeet
<robru> popey, ogra_ cjwatson : image kicked
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 137 building (started: 20140717 17:35) ===
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Ok, time to lay down, damn it's hot...
<sil2100> o/
<robru> oh awesome
<tvoss> robru, hey there :)
<tvoss> robru, for silo 2, in the ppa, could you cancel the powerpc build?
<tvoss> robru, trust-store does not build on powerpc due to mir not being available there
<tvoss> cjwatson, in case you are still around, could you cancel the powerpc build in silo 2?
<cjwatson> well, not really necessary, it'd dep-wait if only the powerpc queue weren't backed up due to a gazillion gcc uploads
<cjwatson> let's see
<cjwatson> sigh, doko managed to occupy all the builders in parallel
<cjwatson> tvoss: cancelled
<tvoss> cjwatson, thank you :) with that, my silo should get ready to publis
<tvoss> h
<cjwatson> yep, should rescan in ~4 mins
<cjwatson> tvoss: hmm, except that the last version in the archive built on all architectures
<cjwatson> so I guess we'll have to tear something out
<tvoss> cjwatson, tearing something out as in?
<cjwatson> of the archive
<cjwatson> you can't normally regress architecture support, so in order to allow this kind of thing we have to remove the no-longer-buildable binaries from utopic
<cjwatson> tvoss: why doesn't trust-store build-depend on libmirclient-dev?
<cjwatson> it must only be building by luck
<tvoss> cjwatson, yup, you are very right :)
<cjwatson> I guess something else depends on it on most architectures, but you can see the consequences in the arm64 build failure
<tvoss> cjwatson, yup, would the build on arm64, powerpc and ppcel64 be prevented with that build dependency?
<cjwatson> tvoss: well, it's failing now, so won't be worse :)
<cjwatson> tvoss: I think it might build on arm64
<tvoss> cjwatson, with the limitation in terms of platforms for the new version, do I need to do anything?
<cjwatson> tvoss: anyway, while I'd appreciate it if you did that, it's not necessary right now
<alecu> hey all: I've got a few branches that are passing the ci check
<alecu> but are failing the autolanding step
<cjwatson> tvoss: I've removed the no-longer-buildable binaries; wait until "rmadison -s utopic,utopic-proposed -S trust-store" no longer lists arm64/powerpc/ppc64el, which should happen in about 20 minutes
<alecu> any ideas?
<cjwatson> tvoss: and then you can do a watch-only build
<cjwatson> (I don't know what you just did ...)
<cjwatson> ah, the build-dep
<cjwatson> ok, that should all work out in time then
<tvoss> cjwatson, hopefully :)
<cjwatson> I'll cancel the powerpc build again once it shows up
<cjwatson> done
<cjwatson> and scored up arm64
<sergiusens> what's up with the powerpc builders?
<alecu> fginther: do you know if there's any difference between the ci jenkins and the autolanding jenkins for click scope? There are a few click-scope branches that are passing the ci step, but are consistently failing the autolanding step, and only on armhf.
<ogra_> sergiusens, the doko fever has them
<sergiusens> ah
<sergiusens> there goes my wish of testing and landing today :-P
<sergiusens> gcc and friends?
<ogra_> dunno, just referring to what cjwatson said above
<cjwatson> sergiusens: doko uploaded at least five gcc packages at about the same time
<cjwatson> I'm not 100% pleased :)
<cjwatson> even with quite a good build farm that still doesn't leave a lot of room for anyone else
<robru> tvoss, oops, sorry about that, was on lunch break
<sergiusens> I guess build time doesn't affect the queueing system yet :-)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: if you have specific things you're waiting for then tell me and I'll bump them up the queue a bit
<robru> alecu, what branches? also ping cihelp for autolanding issues.
<sergiusens> cjwatson: just https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-013/+build/6191982 ... but as I checked the link again; it started to build :-)
<robru> alecu, or vanguard is cjohnston right now ;-)
<alecu> robru: great.
<robru> cjohnston, ^ fix this before my vanguard shift starts in 1.5 minutes please ;-)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ok
<alecu> robru: the branches are: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-click/provide-default-db/+merge/226849 and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/scopes-short-id/+merge/226820
<cjohnston> robru: lol
<alecu> :-)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: yeah, sagari's on the case now, that should help
<cjwatson> (it's pretty much our fastest builder, unless maybe the ppc64el ones are a bit better)
<sergiusens> nice to see it servicing our builds then :-)
<alecu> robru: we have a few more branches that show that the ci step seems to work fine, but those are the two trying to autoland and failing on armhf.
<robru> alecu, hum, yeah, it looks like test failures, I'm not sure why those tests would pass in ci and fail in autolanding.
<popey> balloons: can you keep an eye on bug 1343505 plese - am prepping branches
<ubot5> bug 1343505 in Ubuntu Weather App "url-dispatcher must be parseable json" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343505
<ogra_> oh, look, someone noticed the firends-app is gone ... on the ML
<ogra_> seems we didnt clean up everything for him :(
<robru> ogra_, hrm, how do we respond to that?
<robru> cjohnston, any ideas with that autolanding failure? i'm stumped
<cjohnston> robru: with 6 hours in between the ci and the autolanding, I'd guess maybe a new image.. fginther any ideas?
<alecu> robru: yes, those failing tests are not new things in any of those two branches; one of those branches is not even related to anything in those tests.
<robru> alecu, oh, so you expected the failures?
<balloons> popey, ohh basically url-dispatcher in places it's not needed eh? You going to do all the mp's? If so I can review
<ogra_> robru, dunno, have him check ~/.local/share/pplication for left over .desktop files, though that should have been removed not sure why it wasn't, thats likely a bug
<popey> balloons: yeah
<alecu> robru: no, we didn't expect those failures at all.
<popey> balloons: assuming i dont bollocks up the cmake files
<robru> ogra_, hm, are we reading the same mail? i read it more as "hey, bring back friends" and not as "hey, help me clean up a .desktop file now that friends is gone"
<ogra_> robru, we read the same mail ... but we wont bring back friends so i ignored that tone ;)
<ogra_> (and focused on the actual issue he seems to have)
<robru> alecu, oh sorry I misread you. I thought you said those failures have been happening for a while, but what you said was, the branches don't affect the parts of the code that are failing tests
<alecu> robru: exactly.
<alecu> robru: (actually, one of the branches is related to the stuff being tested there, but it should not fail like that).
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<alecu> robru: so, the weird thing is why is it failing only on the autolanding jenkins, and why only on armhf.
<fginther> cjohnston, robru, hmm, having a look.
<robru> alecu, yeah it's all very weird.
<robru> fginther, thanks
<alecu> robru: I'm about to propose a branch to temporarily disable those two tests, since I want to unblock landings in the click scope, and since the tests seem to be working fine on amd64 and i386.
<alecu> robru: if you can think of any solution, or find any difference on the jenkins, let me know and I'll re-enable those tests.
<robru> alecu, hang on, fginther might fix it, he's the man.
<alecu> ah, great.
<fginther> alecu, there is a new version of libunity-scopes2_0.5.2+14.10.20140715-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb, could that have introduced a regression?
 * alecu looks
<alecu> fginther: it doesn't seem so. The failing tests are testing a feature that only depends on QSqlDatabase (and sqlite underneath it).
<alecu> fginther: so I can't see how libunity-scopes could affect it.
<fginther> alecu, there are a few different dependencies, libxdamage1_1%3a1.1.4-2_armhf.deb and python3 3.4.1-7. nothing obviously sql related
<alecu> fginther: there was a recent click scope change for that dependency, though.
 * alecu looks further.
<alecu> here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-click/devel/revision/328
<alecu>          sqlite3 (>= 3.8.5),
<fginther> alecu, I triggered a new -ci build of https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/scopes-short-id/+merge/226820 to probe for any possible differences between the ci and autolanding jobs
<alecu> that's the new dependency
<alecu> fginther: great, thanks.
<robru> infinity, cjwatson: who's around? need an archive admin ack for new binary package + looks like a few new deps. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-002-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_0.0.1+14.10.20140717.8-0ubuntu1.diff
<robru> yeah, that one
<cjwatson> robru: one moment
<robru> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> tvoss: Isn't this an ABI change?  Some symbols renamed
<cjwatson> tvoss: I don't understand why this doesn't come with a SONAME change
<tvoss> cjwatson, yup, but nothing used trust-store in the archive, yet
<cjwatson> True
<cjwatson> robru: Please wait for the arm64 build to finish though
<robru> cjwatson, bah, citrain told me it was ready to publish! which means the build job completed!
<cjwatson> It's an architecture not currently in utopic
<cjwatson> Apparently citrain doesn't bother to wait for builds it doesn't think will be needed for proposed-migration, even if they're actually building right now
<cjwatson> Which is kind of suboptimal design wrt the Launchpad copier
<robru> cjwatson, yeah, I think we've run into this before (build job not waiting for all arches). I'm not very familiar with the logic that citrain uses to wait for which arches to finish building.
<cjwatson> tvoss: a *directory* in /usr/bin/ ?  seriously?
<cjwatson> -rwxr-xr-x root/root    195072 2014-07-17 20:05 ./usr/bin/trust-store-tests/remote_trust_store_test
<tedg> It seems the spreadsheet is messed up for the silo 10 page.
<cjwatson> tvoss: AA ack for now but please move those to /usr/lib/trust-store-tests/ - there's no point putting things under /usr/bin/ if they aren't going to be on the $PATH, which this won't be because subdirectory
<tedg> It's looking empty but we have stuff in it.
<tedg> (that we want to mark as tested)
<cjwatson> robru: ok, the arm64 build failed so you can go ahead
<robru> cjwatson, yaaaaay! failure makes it ok!
<tvoss> cjwatson, here we go https://bugs.launchpad.net/trust-store/+bug/1343533
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343533 in trust-store "trust-store-tests should install to /usr/lib" [High,New]
<cjwatson> thanks
<tvoss> thanks for the ack
 * tedg wonders what would happen if he just marked 10 as tested.
<robru> cjwatson, I think the next version of juju will install under /usr/bin/me/love/colin/long/time.
<robru> tedg, marking a silo tested without testing? citrain may shoot deadly beams into your eyes and then explode.
<tedg> robru, No, it's tested, just the spreadsheet is messed up.
<robru> tedg, oh, i thought I fixed the recent spreadsheet implosion, hang on
<robru> tedg, ok should be back now
<cjwatson> robru: I have a big reject button here and not afraid to use it
<tvoss> cjwatson, :)
<robru> cjwatson, hehehe
<tedg> robru, Cool, marked tested, thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<fginther> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/scopes-short-id/+merge/226820 passed another CI run after "Merge tip of devel", want to try and land this again?
<alecu> fginther: sure
<cjwatson> fginther: so what does it take to add new channels to the CI dashboard, for RTM?
<cjwatson> fginther: for next week, I expect we'll have a channel called something like "stable-staging-proposed" (exact name TBD) as we dry-run
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 137 DONE (finished: 20140717 19:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/137.changes ===
<fginther> cjwatson, There is some jenkins configuration work to create some dedicated jobs for that channel and then some on the dashboard to make the results show up in the right place (plars, josepht,  please correct me if I'm wrong)
<popey> ogra_: 403 on that url
<robru> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay I made an image!
<plars> fginther: indeed, what's the new channel?
<plars> oh I see
<plars> it's not there yet
<plars> just let me know when it's there, and I'll set up smoke jobs on it
<fginther> cjwatson, I've asked asac for input on where exactly the rtm image should show up on the dashboard
<fginther> plars, that's about a days effort or less?
<plars> fginther: yes
<cjwatson> fginther,plars,josepht: do you need to have things configured for the apt archive that the image is built from as well, or is it just a channel?
<popey> plars: fginther: will reminders appear on the dashboard soon?
<plars> popey: at the moment, it has lots of dependency issues. I think balloons was taking a look at how to resolve that
<cjwatson> plars: it won't be there until next week - is it possible to set things up in advance (once I agree the name with Stéphane, so tomorrow) so that we can dry-run as smoothly as possible?  I expect there'll be a fair few hiccups and it would be nice to avoid the ones we can predict at least :-)
<plars> cjwatson: from the smoke test side, we should just need the channel name
<plars> cjwatson: sounds good
<fginther> popey, plars, I'm working to get adt-run working to do that. If it works and we can still grab the same set of artifacts, it shouldn't be too long
<cjwatson> plars: ok, I'll let you know as soon as we've agreed the name then
<cjwatson> thanks
<popey> ok
<cjwatson> plars: how about jobs for CI Train silo testing - is that also in your bailiwick?
<plars> cjwatson: that's not me, sorry
<cjwatson> ok
<robru> cjwatson, are you talking about the jenkins jobs that control citrain assigning/building/publishing?
<tvoss> robru, could you hit merge & clean on silo2 once the migration is done?
<robru> tvoss, sure
<tvoss> robru, also: could you reconfigure silo 5, I removed a source package
<robru> tvoss, ok
<tvoss> robru, thanks
<robru> tvoss, which source package?
<tvoss> ubuntu-system settings
<robru> tvoss, ah you deleted it from the ppa already?
<tvoss> robru, nope
<tvoss> just from the spreadsheet
<robru> tvoss, oh it's not in the ppa... i guess that one never built?
<tvoss> robru, thank you
<robru> tvoss, you're welcome!
<cjwatson> robru: er, I think I'm horribly confused actually, never mind
<robru> cjwatson, ok
<alecu> fginther: even after merging tip of devel, it keeps failing like before: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/scopes-short-id/+merge/226820
<fginther> alecu, I'm stumped, but the symptoms indicate there is some difference between the two jobs. I'm taking a closer look at that
<alecu> thanks
<robru> cjwatson, because if you want to poke at the citrain code and investage it for RTM issues, that code is at lp:cupstream2distro, under a dir called 'citrain'.
<fginther> alecu, all of the autolanding failures are happening on the same host. I've disabled it and will try the job again while looking for other possible issues
<cjwatson> robru: yep, have poked that before - sil said he was already working on it though
<robru> yeah
<cjwatson> robru: so I'm working through the other hundred things I have to do :)
<robru> cjwatson, hehe
<popey> robru: any idea why http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/137.changes is zero bytes long?
<robru> popey, nope, but earlier it was 403'ing, so it seems like ogras script that generates those is broken
<popey> ok
<robru> fginther, just got a nagios ping about ps-mako-04, is that your doing just now?
<fginther> robru, nope, that's not something I've done
<robru> oh
<robru> fginther, UGH my dns is broken, can't get into any *.ubuntu-ci pages even though I'm on the VPN
<fginther> robru, the device is present and working. I have no idea what caused the alert
<robru> fginther, alright then, thanks, I'll resolve it in pagerduty
<robru> fginther, must have been temporary, pagerduty resolved itself
<robru> fginther, now, ps-mako-03 is down ;-)
<fginther> robru, yep, I just noticed that through nagios
<robru> fginther, I dunno what's wrong with my DNS, the VPN has the DNS set there, and I can ping the ubuntu-ci DNS server
<fginther> it failed to download the flash image and got stuck in flashboot.
<fginther> robru, ps-mako-03 should be ok again soon. I applied https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook#Recovering_a_touch_device_from_a_stuck_job_when_image_failed_to_download
<fginther> robru, DNS is rarely my friend when it doesn't work
<robru> fginther, this is weird because it means I can't access any of the jenkinses either
<fginther> robru, have you tried a VPN disconnect/connect ?
<robru> fginther, well, I wasn't connected, so I had only just connected to the VPN just now when I noticed it wasn't working. I guess I can try to reconnect
<robru> fginther, yep, nope, can't get it
<fginther> robru, gah!! I told nagios to ignore cyclops-node09, but I guess I didn't due it right. Sorry for the alerts there
<robru> fginther, no worries
 * popey tickles balloons with bug 1343505
<ubot5> bug 1343505 in Ubuntu Terminal App "url-dispatcher must be parseable json" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343505
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
 * balloons reviews bug 1343505 for popey
<ubot5> bug 1343505 in Ubuntu Terminal App "url-dispatcher must be parseable json" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343505
<alecu> fginther: it landed now... thanks for fixing it!
<fginther> alecu, hmmm. that's good and bad.. Good that it is passing now, bad that there is likely something mysteriously wrong with that host
<fginther> alecu, I'll keep it from being used until we can figure out what's different about it
<fginther> alecu, thanks for your patience
<alecu> no problem, thanks for finding that.
<popey> thanks balloons
<kgunn> curious....unity8 in silo12 says packages still migrating, but link to jenkins says success...which is true?
<robru> kgunn, what, this page? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/31540/console
<robru> kgunn, on that page, 'SUCCESS' means 'yes, we successfully checked on the status of these packages'
<kgunn> robru: lol...ok
<robru> kgunn, use rmadison when in doubt, it is authoritative
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-18
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 138 building (started: 20140718 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 138 DONE (finished: 20140718 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/138.changes ===
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> This heat is killing me...
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<popey> hello! this is new! http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-07-18-083826.png
<sil2100> Ooooh
<sil2100> Since when do we have that?!
<popey> dunno, only just noticed it
<popey> in proposed
 * sil2100 checks commitlogs
<Mirv> that's awesome, I've been waiting for that too :)
<sil2100> Mirv: o/
<sil2100> Mirv: I thought you're on holidays already :)
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm... I wonder why the changes file for 137 is empty - I guess it was the Mir image, right?
<jibel> sil2100, popey the shutdown prompt comes from unity8 7.90+14.10.20140717.1-0ubuntu1
<popey> sil2100: the file was 403 initially, and 0 bytes long, guessing ogra's script failed
<sil2100> jibel: oh, thanks ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: after today :) just gave you a prenotice
<tvoss> sil2100, Mirv something wacky in the ci infrastructure: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/
<brendand> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1342336
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342336 in Ubuntu File Manager App "test_go_to_root/home_must_open_the_root/home_directory fails since mako #132" [Undecided,New]
<robru> tvoss, nope, it's your stuff that's broken: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/process-cpp/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/226564
<robru> actual 404 ;-)
<cjwatson> looks like a typo, should be https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/process-cpp/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/226594
<cjwatson> (there was a previous version of the MP but that was 226569)
<robru> mysterious
<robru> tvoss, anyway ^ update that link & reconfigure, should work
<alan_g> cihelp: I've a problem with mir-mediumtests-utopic-touch and mir-mediumtests-runner-mako which amounts to "dpkg ... --auto-deconfigure will help" - how do I get the scripts updated? (For an example see: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/2109/console)
<sil2100> tvoss: looking
<sil2100> Ah, robru already took a look
<tvoss> sil2100, already fixed, thanks
<tvoss> sil2100, or better: understood
<sil2100> robru: shouldn't you be like, sleeping? ;)
<brendand> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,Confirmed]
<robru> sil2100, what? it's only 2AM here...
<brendand> sil2100, i'll look at the uitk issue and try and see if anything is wrong there. obviously there is an issue with autopilot too, but it doesn't explain why it started failing all of a sudden
<sil2100> brendand: ok, thanks - yeah, I wouldn't suppose that so many should start failing because just of that AP problem
<sil2100> brendand: but as we already inspected the changes, we didn't see anything landing that could have caused it
<sil2100> But maybe we missed something
<cjwatson> plars: the test channel next week will be "ubuntu-touch/stable-staging-proposed"
<brendand> sil2100, i found the calendar_app failures are reproducible
<brendand> sil2100, i filed a bug for them: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1343916
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343916 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_add_new_event_with_default_values & test_fill_form fail since mako #137" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks brendand
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<camako> sil2100, re-requesting a silo for row 13... Switched "Ready" row to "yes" but not sure if you guys received notification.
<sil2100> camako: hi! We might have missed that, let me assign a silo for you
<camako> sil2100, thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, we could potentially work around the uitk failures in the tests. i'll talk to elopio about it when he's in
<sil2100> camako: silo 10 for you! yw
<sil2100> brendand: oh, work around? You mean, around the timestamp bug in AP?
<camako> sil2100 :-) thanks
<brendand> sil2100, yes
<t1mp> sil2100: do you have a bug id for the timestamp bug?
<brendand> t1mp, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> t1mp: ^
<sil2100> t1mp: it's an autopilot bug it seems
<t1mp> brendand, sil2100 thanks
<t1mp> I have seen that bug for all UITK MRs yesterday
<asac> fginther: ping me when on, s we can chat about dashboard
<alan_g> cihelp: I've a problem with the jobs mir-mediumtests-utopic-touch and mir-mediumtests-runner-mako - how do I get the jobs updated?
<alan_g> Currently they use setup_branch: lp:~josharenson/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins
<alan_g> What I want is for them to use : lp:~mir-team/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins
<alan_g> (The latter adds a missing option to dpkg)
<bzoltan> sil2100: I do not know who to escalate, but no MR was able to land on the staging branch of the UITK because of this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> bzoltan: hi! Yeah, I was also thinking about this one, we discussed it yesterday during the evening meeting
<t1mp> bzoltan: so we have two blockers now, this is the other https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,Confirmed]
<sil2100> bzoltan: someone pointed out that it could be qtubuntu at one point, right?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  should I start pushing to the staging branch directly and land it?
<bzoltan> t1mp:  large timestamp? Like year and month in it? Wow... that is large
<t1mp> sil2100: yes mirv hinted that it might be qtubuntu - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141/comments/5
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, you could do that, although I guess this would basically mean you'll have to test more before landing...
<sil2100> ricmm: hi!
<sil2100> ricmm: could you maybe take a look at the above bug? ^
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I do the full test suite anyway
<sil2100> ricmm: we're not sure where the actual problem comes from, but some clues point into the direction of qtubuntu
<t1mp> bzoltan: for example the timestamp bug can be seen here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2383/?
<t1mp> bzoltan: that result I got for *all* MRs yesterday
<bzoltan> t1mp:  geez
<Saviq> cihelp hey guys, this job seems stuck in "recording test results" http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/479/console
<Saviq> cihelp and this VM does not start http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-utopic-server-amd64-3/?
<t1mp> bzoltan: indeed
<Saviq> cihelp, also, I'd need ssh access to one of the utopic&&amd64 VMs please, gotta debug non-reproducible test failures
<psivaa> alan_g: Saviq: i'll take a look at your questions one by one
<bzoltan> sil2100:  For us these bugs are showstoppers and have the highest possible severity I have seen so far in the UITK project. I can hack around them by creating a shadow staging branch where I merge all the MR branches and propose that branch for landing and then sync back to the staging ... but that would kill the whole point of the continuous integration and automatic testing.
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks
<bzoltan> sil2100:  we could not autoland on our staging for 72 hours ... from the point of the UITK there we are running in the 72snd hour of a Jenkins outage
<sil2100> Crap :|
<sil2100> bzoltan: the biggest problem with this qmlscene crash blocker is that we don't know where to escalate it exactly
<sil2100> bzoltan: my first guess is ricmm, but not sure if that's the right path
<bzoltan> sil2100: the problem sound like a qtubuntu bug.
<sil2100> ricmm: could you take a look at it as soon as possible? (just hope you're around)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the real problem is that I do not think we can expect the autopilot tests of the apps and the uitk to be reliable on the device.
<sil2100> bzoltan: with the current results, yes?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  not even talking about that a crashing qmlscene will be fatal for the users too
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, that's why those 2 issues are currently our blocker
<sil2100> *blockers
<sil2100> bzoltan: I'll also try making sure the right people are working on it
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Thank you
<sil2100> ogra_: is ricmm working today?
<ogra_> sil2100, i think he is in the US, but i wouldnt see why not
<sil2100> (i.e. did he take a holiday?)
<sil2100> Ah, that would explain it
<psivaa> alan_g: do you want to replace the setup branch for ever? (from lp:~josharenson/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins to lp:~mir-team/+junk/mir-medium-test-runner-for-jenkins)
<alan_g> psivaa: that would be great
<psivaa> alan_g: ok, i've done that and triggered a rebuild on the failed one
<alan_g> psivaa: thanks!
<cjwatson> sil2100: How's the citrain generalisation for ubuntu-rtm looking?
<sil2100> cjwatson: didn't work on it yet today, let me finish that up later today once I'm done with the issue dashboard for landing purposes, as I'm almost done
<cjwatson> sil2100: Right, thanks.  I'm nearing the end of other work items I can do before we actually create it ...
<psivaa> Saviq: i can't find the host where 'ps-utopic-server-amd64-3 is supposed to run on.. sorry
<Saviq> psivaa, ok, will have to wait for fginther
<psivaa> Saviq: ack
 * sil2100 goes to prepare lunch
<fginther> psivaa, 'ps-utopic-server-amd64-3' is hosted on naartjie. It's failing to revert from its snapshot (seen in jenkins slave log) so its disk image is likely corrupt.
<fginther> psivaa, I'll see if we have a usable backup for the image.
<psivaa> fginther: ack, thanks. i missed naartjie when cheking
<popey> balloons: can you help with updating tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewEvent-Contact/+merge/223570 ? - it needs an updated test for adding contacts.
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: sil2100, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<ricmm> sil2100: im here now
<sil2100> ricmm: \o/
<sil2100> ricmm: did you see that bug already? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> It seems to be a blocker for any UITK development
<ricmm> what does that mean anyways
<ricmm> does it make some specific branches fail?
<ricmm> if so, which ones
<t1mp> ricmm: let me see
<sil2100> ricmm: I think all branches fail from what bzoltan mentioned
<t1mp> there is another bug now that also makes the branches fail, so with the current MR we see the other bug
<t1mp> this is the other bug that blocks us now - https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,Confirmed]
<t1mp> but before that we didn't have autolanding for a few days because of the qmlscene crashes
<t1mp> I'm not sure though if the qmlscene crash affected 100% of the MRs, but a lot (maybe 80%)
<t1mp> even changes where we only updated the docs
<t1mp> ricmm, sil2100 I think this is one where qmlscene crashed https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2109/?
<t1mp> from this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/improve-header-api-docs/+merge/226113
<sil2100> We also saw the qmlscene crashes in smoketesting
<t1mp> it failed CI twice, and then autolanding, and then it passed autolanding after an empty commit.
<t1mp> this MR also has qmlscene crashes https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/noArchErrors/+merge/225667
<t1mp> we are pushing stuff to our staging manually today, that's why some newer MRs are now "Merged". But of course that is not the ideal way of working
<t1mp> 15:10:42 < ricmm> does it make some specific branches fail?
<t1mp> ricmm: if I would have to guess, I'd say about 80% of CI and autolanding runs failed (for all MRs, independent from what's changed)
<ricmm> ok
<ricmm> can you get me a reproducible case
<t1mp> elopio: have you been able to reproduce the crash locally?
<t1mp> bzoltan: ^?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: sil2100: one more update, check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting (-> qt5-beta2) if you need to test Qt 5.3.1 (even though it's not going in before RTM) for some bug or such. I just now very quickly rushed it together to the extent that I've it running on my mako.
<Mirv> + desktop (Qt Creator works too)
<Mirv> qtbase+qtxmlpatterns+qtdeclarative+qtwebkit is about "well done", everything else is ad-hoc rush packaging at the moment - but it works :D
<Mirv> bzoltan: ^ managed to get Qt Creator running with 5.3.1 too if you want to test something so that you know if there'd be a potential fix to cherry-pick to our 5.3.0 for SDK purposes
<cjwatson> bfiller: Hi, do you think https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/gallery-app/static-exiv2/+merge/227275 could be added to silo 1, if you're OK with it?
<bfiller> cjwatson: sure
<bfiller> cjwatson: I'll add it and rebuild the silo
<cjwatson> bfiller: Brilliant, thanks - the plan would then be to upload the click package to the store and get it onto images, drop libexiv2-12 from ubuntu-touch-meta, and then once calligra manages to build (currently blocked on a librevenge MIR) the whole transition should manage to land and silo 1 can be cleaned after that
<cjwatson> (The .deb will still depend on libexiv2-*, so it'll still be part of that transition, but we should actually be able to land it all then)
<bfiller> cjwatson: getting this error when trying to build silo 1 with gallery: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/122/console
<bfiller> cjwatson: I checked force rebuild but still getting error
<t1mp> elopio: hello
<t1mp> elopio: can you read back here to where I highlighted you? I wonder whether you reproduced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1329141 locally
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329141 in Ubuntu Application Launcher "qmlscene crashed while running test_can_launch_multiple_applications" [Critical,Confirmed]
<t1mp> ricmm started to have a look at the bug
<ogra_> poor bug
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> bfiller: The one you linked didn't have force-rebuild set; the build immediately after that has force-rebuild set and appears to be working
<cjwatson> bfiller: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-001-1-build/123/console
<bfiller> cjwatson: ah ok, thanks
<elopio> t1mp: ricmm: I've seen the crash in my machine and my phone. But not with simple steps to reproduce, just by running the big toolkit suite or the unity8 applicacion life cycle suite multiple times.
<elopio> I'll see if I can get a loop that launches qmlscene with a simple qml until it crashes to see how often it is.
<sil2100> Damn...
<bzoltan> Mirv:  cool. I will test it on Monday
<sil2100> ricmm, t1mp: were you able to get to something?
<plars> sil2100: I just killed my browser, be there as soon as I can
<kgunn> is there a prob on manta with image # 138 ?
<ogra_> could be
 * ogra_ doubts mantas actually get mooted more than once per month by regular devs
<kgunn> ogra_: i got endless google
<ogra_> *booted
<kgunn> ogra_: we've been diligent trying to test qtcomp on it
<ogra_> (mine has a constantly dead battery )
<kgunn> its consistently gotten worse in the virgin image lately
<ogra_> (requiring me to charge it at least for 1h first)
<ogra_> kgunn, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/ surely agrees with you
<kgunn> ogra_: was just checking on that ;)
<ogra_> 137 and 138 definitely had probs
<ogra_> though these devices get not properly charged (only via USB port) which is extra deadly for the manta
<ogra_> i.e. the lab devices can be unreliable
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> bfiller: How does silo 1 look re testing?
<cjwatson> Hoping somebody has time to look ...
<bfiller> cjwatson: haven't had time to test yet, but plan to do so later this afternoon
<cjwatson> ok, cool, thanks
<robru> kenvandine, need the merge URLs in column F
<kenvandine> robru, how's that look?
<robru> kenvandine, looks like system-settings conflicts with silos 4 and 6... you're going to have to coordinate with mterry and kgunn about that
<mterry> kenvandine, hello!
<mterry> kenvandine, if you want to land quickly, go ahead, don't worry about silo 4
<kgunn> kenvandine: just let us know when you land we can rebuild 6
<robru> well that was easy ;-)
<robru> kenvandine, ok you got silo 18
<robru> kenvandine, people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=kenvandine has the silo status and quick links to the jenkins build jobs
<kenvandine> thx everyone :)
<robru> kenvandine, you're welcome!
<barry> robru: i'll assign myself a silo for row 31
<robru> barry, ok ;-)
<barry> robru: using my vast experience as a button pushing monkey sheriff
<robru> barry, http://bit.ly/1lcoYV3
<barry> robru: priceless! :)
<barry> robru: anyway, i'm off to lunch.  will check on it later
<robru> barry, bon appetit!
<kenvandine> robru, do i need to enter any info to start the build?
<robru> kenvandine, oh yeah, you need to click the 'build' link at that dashboard URL I gave you, and then that loads the jenkins job, which you have to click 'Build' to make it go. but you have to click it twice, because the first time will just log you in and won't trigger the build
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> there we go :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, jonas' merge failed again on the about page tests, something about dbus failing to connect
<kenvandine> sigh
<robru> fginther, is jenkins having some networking issues? at least one silo can't seem to upload to the PPAs. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/103/console and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-1-build/102/console different tracebacks, but both related to dput failing connect to launchpad to upload.
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, they passed last time
<pmcgowan> he fixed something for the background page should have nothing to do with it
 * kenvandine looks
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, interesting.. that's the same failure i was seeing running them on my device the other day
<kenvandine> but they didn't fail in CI
<kenvandine> to rule out flaky tests, i just triggered a rebuild
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, seems odd, all accesses to the system dbus
<robru> fginther, nm, seems transient, retrying the build fixed it
<elopio> ricmm: I've commented the qmlscene bug with a script that will get you a crash.
<elopio> robru: once the spreadsheet says my silo is ready to build packages, how do I jump to the next state?
<robru> elopio, visit http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=elopio and click 'Build', which opens the jenkins job, then on that page click 'Build' twice (once to log in, once to actually trigger it)
<elopio> robru: got it. Thanks.
<fginther> robru, good, I could find anything not working from what I could check
<fginther> s/could/couldn't/
<robru> fginther, hehe, thanks for checking
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, you need help testing the silo?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yes please
<kenvandine> i tested call waiting and trying to test the wifi ids change now
<kenvandine> but i'm not seeing it
<pmcgowan> whats the wifi id change kenvandine?
<kenvandine> including extra info in whoopsie reports
<kenvandine> i see it now that i read the full MP
<pmcgowan> oh
<kenvandine> some text changed
<kenvandine> but i can't check it
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is it the location info checkbox?
<kenvandine> yes
<pmcgowan> hmm I cant check it
<kenvandine> me either
<pmcgowan> seems its not enabled
<kenvandine> i get the haptic feedback
<kenvandine> so must be enabled
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I dont understand the code there
<kenvandine> i'm also not getting sound playback in the sound panel
<kenvandine> which i'd assume might be the revert apparmor policy branch
<kenvandine> language one looks good
<pmcgowan> sigh
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, the change to initialize the ringtone so it doesnt scroll works
<pmcgowan> but the revert did not
<kenvandine> i assume
<kenvandine> since i hear no playback
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, that change seems to not install the bad profile, but I dont think it deletes it if its there?
<kenvandine> although i'm not familiar with the problem that hack was trying to fix
<kenvandine> oh... maybe that's the problem
<kenvandine> but that'll be a real problem anyway
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> so a reflash will work, but not an update
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, maybe we should drop some of these branches from the silo and give it another go?
<kenvandine> robru, is that what "reconfigure" lets me do?
<robru> kenvandine, yep, just update the spreadsheet first
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, yes drop those two
<pmcgowan> the others seem ok to me
<kenvandine> robru, do i update it on the landing-018 tab?
<kenvandine> i guess not
<robru> kenvandine, nope, on the Pending tab. the silo tab is just a readout basically
<robru> except when it isn't, sigh
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so that revert
<kenvandine> robru, so it reads the branches out of the spreadsheet?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I wonder if it works with an image update?
<robru> kenvandine, yeah, the jenkins reconfigure job will access the spreadsheet to determine what branches go in the silo.
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, not sure, lets ask the experts on monday
<robru> kenvandine, in CI Train we're really heavily abusing the spreadsheet, pretending it's a db.
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I am wondering if we should leave it in
<kenvandine> i just want to get some of this pile of branches landed
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, but how can we test that?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we cant I think
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, if we get an image update we will know
<pmcgowan> I bet it works, as would a reflash
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, about?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, worst case it does nothing and we need a second fix
<kenvandine> well i'm wondering if that sound playback works without that revert
<pmcgowan> no it doesnt
<kenvandine> oh
<robru> bfiller, can you approve the merges in silo 11?
<pmcgowan> and I manually fixed it yesterday and heard it work
<kenvandine> bugger... now i've removed that branch :)
<pmcgowan> with a comand jdstrand gave me
<kenvandine> ah, i forgot to build though
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ?
 * kenvandine adds again
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, the revert in https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings/revert-apparmor/+merge/227225
<bfiller> robru: checking, must have missed some
<pmcgowan> will that apply on a system update? as it does not on package install
<pmcgowan> seems it stops doing something at install, but does not fix the issue with apt update
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: what do you mean it doesn't apply?
<jdstrand> oh, you mean the file is not removed
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, will a system update remove the offending policy
<pmcgowan> right
<jdstrand> honestly, I'm not sure
<jdstrand> cause I don't know how the image is put together
<pmcgowan> it must I think
<bfiller> robru: done
<jdstrand> /etc/apparmor.d is ro
<robru> bfiller, published!
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, so is everything that gets updated
<pmcgowan> I vote we leave that branch in
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ^^
<jdstrand> I know, was was saying that is a good thing. so if the stuff that puts the image together is built from debs
<jdstrand> and the debs don't contain it
<pmcgowan> exactly
<jdstrand> then it shouldn't be there
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, reconfiguring again
<pmcgowan> I commented on the diagnostics mp
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx
<pmcgowan> I gotta eod early, talk to you later
<kenvandine> have a great weekend!
<pmcgowan> you too
<barry> robru: my build failed ^^ which isn't totally unexpected, but i'm missing a button (or don't remember how) to retry the build
<robru> barry, ok, depends -- do you have new commits to upload, or is it a transient failure you want a no-change retry?
<barry> robru: the latter
<barry> (sometimes udm dbus just times out for reasons we've never been able to track down)
<robru> barry, ok, then you need to click through to the PPA, and find the ppa build job and click retry there (citrain isn't even involved in that)
<robru> well, once you do that, do a WATCH_ONLY citrain build job so that citrain notices when the new rebuild completes
<barry> yeah, there's no retry button.  must be some other permission issue going on
<robru> barry, you're looking here? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/6195265
<robru> I see the retry button, not sure why you don't
<barry> robru: yeah, me neither
<robru> barry, ok, retried it for you
<barry> what team are you in that i'm not in? :/
<barry> thanks
<robru> barry, probably ppa service team
<robru> barry, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<robru> pester asac for access to that
<barry> could be.
<barry> yeah, will do
<barry> or slangasek since he's also an admin
<robru> barry, anyway, now run the jenkins build job, but check WATCH_ONLY, and then you'll get nice things like a queuebot ping when the new rebuild is done
<robru> alright, I gotta run for lunch, brb!
<charles> ogra_, this actually landed earlier this week but iirc you were asking about it:
<charles> now when you dismiss an alarm, the audio stops as soon as the popup dialog goes away
 * barry waves to slangasek 
 * slangasek waves
<barry> slangasek: so, you might not have the scrollback
<slangasek> ok, apparently the new window being opened was correct, and I had fallen out of the channel :P
<barry> <barry> robru: my build failed ^^ which isn't totally unexpected, but i'm
<barry>         missing a button (or don't remember how) to retry the build  [15:14]
<barry>  
<slangasek> but at least there's http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/18/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html
<barry> ah yes
<slangasek> which is out of date
<barry> heh
<barry> sorry for the upcoming crappy paste
<barry> <robru> barry, ok, depends -- do you have new commits to upload, or is it a
<barry>         transient failure you want a no-change retry?  [15:15]
<barry> <barry> robru: the latter
<barry> <barry> (sometimes udm dbus just times out for reasons we've never been able
<barry>         to track down)
<barry> <robru> barry, ok, then you need to click through to the PPA, and find the ppa
<barry>         build job and click retry there (citrain isn't even involved in that)
<barry> <robru> well, once you do that, do a WATCH_ONLY citrain build job so that
<barry>         citrain notices when the new rebuild completes  [15:16]
<barry> <barry> yeah, there's no retry button.  must be some other permission issue
<barry>         going on
<barry>  
<barry> <robru> barry, you're looking here?
<barry>         https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/6195265
<barry> <robru> I see the retry button, not sure why you don't
<barry> <barry> robru: yeah, me neither  [15:18]
<barry> <robru> barry, ok, retried it for you
<barry> <barry> what team are you in that i'm not in? :/
<barry> <barry> thanks
<barry> <robru> barry, probably ppa service team
<barry> <robru> barry, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<barry> <robru> pester asac for access to that  [15:19]
<barry>  
<barry> <robru> barry, anyway, now run the jenkins build job, but check WATCH_ONLY,
<barry>         and then you'll get nice things like a queuebot ping when the new
<barry>         rebuild is done
<barry>  
<barry> slangasek: ^^^
<slangasek> robru: so you're agreed that the best interface for this (for the time being) is for people to click the retry button directly in the ppa?  I have no problem adding barry to the team, since he knows better than to bypass the train to upload to the ppa; but I don't want to add lots of people generally without training, and figure that "retry the build" is a thing it would be useful to be able to do
<slangasek> barry: popey says: private paste ;)
<popey> ☻
<slangasek> robru: maybe this is enough of a corner case that I should not worry about it, though
<barry> popey: you are so iconic
<barry> yay.  failed again.  so it's a separate issue that udm sometimes times out, and i'll be getting together with mandel on monday to discuss.  of course, local builds don't fail :/
<slangasek> ok
<barry> slangasek: thanks :)
<robru> slangasek, actually, for a while I was just doing jenkins rebuilds, which results in having the package re-uploaded. The personification of a very large number told me that doing that was very wasteful and the PPA retry build button was strongly preferrable.
 * barry is back
<slangasek> robru: right, exactly :)
<robru> elopio, please approve the merges in silo 9 then I can publish
<elopio> jhodapp: can you please top-approve them?
<robru> kenvandine, hah, you published yourself, you sneaky core dev you.
<kenvandine> robru, aren't i allowed to? :-p
<robru> kenvandine, yup, just wasn't expecting it
<jhodapp> elopio: got the links handy again?
<kenvandine> ugh
<robru> kenvandine, no, that's me
<elopio> jhodapp: one second
<robru> kenvandine, because I published at the same time you did
<kenvandine> oh... hehe
<kenvandine> ok
<robru> kenvandine, your publish job ran fine
<elopio> jhodapp: I think this is the only one that's missing the approval
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/mediaplayer-app/remove_scene_select_test/+merge/227071
<kenvandine> robru, and when do we do the merge & clean?
<elopio> robru: with the top-approval is enough, right?
<slangasek> plars, fginther: where does the config logic live for the jenkins jobs that generate the source packages for silo uploads?
<robru> elopio, no, I have to publish after the merges are top approved. it's not automatic
<robru> kenvandine, after the package hits the release pocket
<kenvandine> ok, i assume you'll do that?  i'll probably be eod by then :)
<robru> kenvandine, so there's this script that polls the archive for that and pings us once it's ready to merge, but it's broken right now. i'm looking at fixing it
<robru> kenvandine, yeah no worries
<jhodapp> elopio: done
<fginther> slangasek, I believe it's in lp:cupstream2distro, let me narrow it down
<kenvandine> robru, cool thx!
<elopio> robru: ready for you
<slangasek> fginther: ok.  It came to my attention last weekend that the chroots are being updated in-line as part of each source package prep, and have not been updated since utopic opened; we could save a lot of clock time on jenkins jobs by making sure these base chroots were updated routinely
<robru> elopio, jhodapp : uh, guys? https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/mediaplayer-app/remove_scene_select_test/+merge/226863 this merge in the silo is superceded. did you want to maybe put the new merge in place and rebuild?
<jhodapp> elopio: ?
<robru> or did you just miss when you were trying to click approved?
<jhodapp> robru: something changed
<jhodapp> elopio: yeah, it has conflicts against trunk
<robru> jhodapp, elopio: alright, well I'm gonna need you guys to find the new mp / sort out the conflicts, update the MP link in the spreadsheet, reconfigure, rebuild, retest, then I can publish.
<jhodapp> robru: definitely... elopio: let me know when you want me to look again
<fginther> slangasek, this appears to be the script to deploy the jobs: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/manual/setup-citrain
<slangasek> fginther: thanks for the pointer
<robru> fginther, hm? that's just the one that creates the jenkins jobs from the templates. it doesn't make the chroot. I don't know where that got done, maybe manually
<robru> slangasek, ^
<fginther> slangasek, I suspect you just want a new job to update the chroot daily. Which should just be a matter adding a new job to refresh to do just that
<fginther> ugh, redundant
<slangasek> fginther: ah, adding new jenkins jobs; this sounds like a task for someone who knows something about jenkins :)
<fginther> robru, I don't think you want to generate a new chroot all of the time. I think it's enough to just update them
<robru> fginther, right, but that script you linked neither creates nor updates the chroots, that's handled somewhere else, but I don't know where.
<elopio> robru: wow, I think we were close :)
<robru> elopio, yeah, not sure how that superceded merge slipped in there, or how it even built with merge conflicts.
<elopio> robru: it was me who missed added the original one instead of the superceded. Sorry.
<robru> elopio, no worries
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #133 promoted | Need CI Train help? Ping: robru, trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<fginther> robru, ok, so it's probably a 2 part task then, 1) create the script to update chroots if needed, 2) create jenkins job to call script
<robru> fginther, yeah that sounds reasonable, except I don't have the first clue where those chroots are stored, what command will update them, etc. are we using pbuilder? i don't even know
<kenvandine> mterry, kgunn: system-settings has been published, you can rebuild now
<robru> mterry, kgunn nooooo
<mterry> I'm getting mixed messages  :)
<robru> kenvandine, the builds pull from trunk, you can't build until the silo is cleaned.
<robru> publishing isn't enough
<fginther> robru, it uses cowbuilder which I believe behaves just like pbuilder for the purpose of upgrading
<robru> kenvandine, rather to be more clear, you can't rebuild the other silos until the first silo has been merged.
<barry> i don't know any details about the chroots, but here's the script i use to keep my local chroots up-to-date: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~barry/+junk/repotools/view/head:/chup
<robru> barry, thanks
<kenvandine> robru, ah... ok thx
<elopio> robru: launchpad says there's a conflict, but I can merge that branch with trunk without problems.
<robru> elopio, the warning about the merge conflict could be stale then. sometimes launchpad doesn't update the diff.
<robru> elopio, at any rate, I can't publish that silo until all the merges are top-approved. so either approve that merge or replace it with one that is.
<elopio> robru: I updated the line on the pending tab of the spreadsheet with the right MP
<robru> elopio, ok you should be able to run the reconfigure job
<elopio> which is not yet top-approved anyway. jhodapp, you just left your approve comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/mediaplayer-app/remove_scene_select_test/+merge/227071
<elopio> Please do it on the top.
<robru> jhodapp, yeah, we like you on top.
<elopio> :D
<elopio> ok, reconfiguring.
<jhodapp> elopio: can't, it has merge conflicts according to LP
<elopio> jhodapp: I've just merged it with trunk here and there are no conflicts.
<elopio> I'm not sure how to tell launchpad to refresh.
<elopio> jhodapp: oh, you should have permissions to resubmit.
<jhodapp> elopio: yeah that's odd, it doesn't show any conflicts in the diff either
<jhodapp> elopio: k, resubmitted for you
<elopio> that should clear it. I would have to reconfigure again, but that's fast.
<robru> jhodapp, elopio: ok but if you've resubmitted Yet Another MP, you need to make sure the newest MP is in the spreadsheet and reconfig again
<robru> yeah
<elopio> it still says there are conflicts.
<elopio> launchpad is drunk
<bfiller> robru: could you please reconfigure silo 16? I added history-service
<robru> bfiller, done
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<elopio> robru: if we ignore launchpad, will it merge fine when you publish?
<robru> elopio, i imagine so... it doesn't merge in launchpad, it downloads trunk, downloads the branch, merges them, then pushes. so if there's no conflict it should work fine
<elopio> jhodapp: sounds good? ^
<jhodapp> elopio: worth a shot though I'd kind of like to know why it says there's a conflict
<elopio> jhodapp: there used to be a conflict on debian/changelog on barry's branch.
<elopio> but he solved it.
<jhodapp> elopio: it's just kind of weird
<elopio> I agree. But I tried merging the three to trunk, and there are no conflicts. Also merge trunk with the three in order.
<elopio> oh, the resubmit needs a commit message.
<tvoss> slangasek, charles seems like the silo is good to go for testing
<tvoss> kgunn, ^
<charles> tvoss, ack
<charles> tvoss, 8?
<tvoss> slangasek, charles, kgunn could you guys let me know your results?
<tvoss> charles, yup
<kgunn> yep
<charles> yes
<tvoss> kgunn, charles, slangasek just sent a mail
<Laney> is there a general way to get ci train to substitute the version it's about to release?
<Laney> in this case it's for a .maintscript file
<kgunn> tvoss: looks good
<robru> Laney, not sure what you mean? can you just write the .maintscript to parse the version out of the changelog? the built package will have the changelog.
<Laney> no
<Laney> The advice from dpkg-maintscript-helper(1) is to specify current-version~, but I don't know what the current version is going to be
<Laney> guess I could just upload :-)
<robru> Laney, you should be able to predict the current version, since it's just upstream+14.10.2014MMDD-0ubuntu1
<robru> perhaps with a .1 in there if it's your second build of the day
<robru> using UTC time
<Laney> how do I know what MMDD are going to be?
<barry> robru, slangasek third time's the charm: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/6195265
<Laney> I think there's some magic thing for symbols files
<robru> Laney, right now in UTC. you're going to put the MP in a silo and build it right now, yeah?
<Laney> that's a similar case
<robru> Laney, there is a magic thing for symbols, but it isn't hooked up for maintscripts
<Laney> nod
<robru> Laney, how specific does the version have to be? Can you pick a MMDD that is greater than what's currently in the archive, but lower than what the next release will be?
<robru> barry, cool, gonna publish then?
<Laney> Maybe...
<barry> robru: the dashboard hasn't caught up yet, but after that... much testing first!
<robru> barry, ah, it polls on a 5min interval, should be done soon
<barry> coolio
<sil2100> robru: just to make sure - did you fix the issue already?
<robru> sil2100, oh yeah, sorry. you deleted one too many lines, brought it back and redeployed, it's working now. forgot to email you
<sil2100> Since I see that for some unknown reason  the check-publication-migration script is missing a line
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<robru> sil2100, thought you'd be gone by now ;-)
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100, have a good weekend
<sil2100> I go now then ;)
<robru> Laney, wait
<robru> hahaha
 * Laney wibbles
<robru> Laney, just looking at the citrain code. it iterates over the files in debian/ looking for 0replaceme, but it skips files that don't contain 'symbols' in the name
<robru> Laney, would be trivial to remove that check and do that substitution in all files
<robru> Laney, although if I drop that check it'll make a changelog entry saying it updated symbols, might need a little more finesse than just dropping the check
<Laney> does it replace with just the upstream version?
<robru> Laney, yes it seems to replace with the upstream version
<Laney> I need the full version, although I guess that's always just -0ubuntu1
<robru> Laney, yeah
<robru> Laney, you should be able to do 0replaceme-0ubuntu1
<robru> Laney, want me to make this change? shouldn't be hard.
<Laney> robru: That'd be nice, then we can try it out Monday
<Laney> Can't think of any possible unintended consequences
<robru> Laney, and if so, should I bother to check for "maintscript" in filename, or just do it for all files? do you envision any file under debian/* where you'd want a literal 0replaceme? it won't be escapable.
<Laney> It's possible you'd want this in maintaner scripts too so I don't think I'd whitelist
<robru> Laney, ok, I'll tinker and deploy something shortly
<Laney> Probably best to deal with any bad stuff as it comes up, because I can't really think where it might atm
<Laney> cool, cheers
<robru> elopio, jhodapp ok now just approve that last merge ;-)
<robru> mterry, kgunn: ok now you guys can rebuild your system settings
<jhodapp> robru: cool...elopio, which MR is it?
<robru> jhodapp, https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/mediaplayer-app/remove_scene_select_test/+merge/227397
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp, you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru: that makes me nervous that LP still says merge conflicts...I've not seen it wrong before
<robru> jhodapp, that error doesn't even make sense. This merge doesn't even touch debian/changelog
<kgunn> ta
<jhodapp> robru: right, just sayin :)
<jhodapp> elopio: robru: approved
<robru> Laney, alright, I made that change and deployed in production, we'll find out soon if it explodes or not ;-)
<cjwatson> Laney: The maintscript doesn't need to match exactly; a lower bound is sufficient
<cjwatson> I would just put today's date in, and bump it if somebody else lands the package before you do
<robru> Laney, as an added bonus, now when replacing 0replaceme, the changelog it generates will mention the specific filename changed, rather than just 'debian/*symbols' as it used to
<robru> cjwatson, hah, too late! we support 0replaceme in in maintscripts now ;-)
<cjwatson> I mean, if there's more automation, great, just worth understanding what the real constraints are too ...
<Laney> cjwatson: Yes I know
<Laney> robru: cheers I'll try it out next week
<robru> Laney, you're welcome
<robru> cjwatson, still around? need an archive-admin ack on some new binary packages https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-012-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.10.20140718.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<cjwatson> huh, I thought we were having a call to talk about the design of that on Monday, so seems kinda premature
<robru> cjwatson, dunno, blame alecu and mhr3
<alecu> cjwatson: as I mentioned on the email thread, we're landing what we have so far; the call is to discuss ways to prepopulate that db, and any possible change.
<cjwatson> robru: as an archive admin I have no objection; as a click developer I'm not so sure, but I guess this is unwindable
<cjwatson> so go ahead
<cjwatson> alecu: ok
<alecu> great, thanks.
<robru> cjwatson, alecu thanks
<cjwatson> not around from here on though :)
<alecu> have a great weekend :-)
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> I'm sure I'll enjoy working on RTM bits in spare moments ;-)
<bfiller> robru: need another reconfig on silo 16
<bfiller> please
<robru> bfiller, done: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/1086/console
<bfiller> robru: thanks :)
<robru> bfiller, you're welcome
<bfiller> robru: if I'm only removing a package from the silo (history-service) do I still need to rebuild the whole silo before releasing?
<robru> bfiller, nope, just need a WATCH-ONLY build (and for me to delete the package from the ppa)
<bfiller> robru: ack
<robru> which, it's not in the ppa, so you're good ;-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-19
<robru> no, that one landed already! bah
<Chipaca> yes, yes it is.
<cjwatson> Chipaca: weekend service is extra
<Chipaca> cjwatson: I'll pay you double.
<Chipaca> IOError: [Errno 21] Is a directory: 'debian/source.bak'
<Chipaca> double you tea eff.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-20
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 140 building (started: 20140720 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 140 DONE (finished: 20140720 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/140.changes ===
<Chipaca> could anybody help me understand what https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-009-1-build/119/console is trying to tell me? thanks :) (but also 8-| )
<cjwatson> Chipaca: wtf.  no, can't find debian/source.bak in any of the places it might have been.  is it reproducible?
<Chipaca> cjwatson: both times i tried to build
<Chipaca> tried it in a schroot here to see if i'd broken something without realising it, and no
<cjwatson> ah, it's a regression from robru's recent changes
<cjwatson> Chipaca: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/cupstream2distro/fix-symbols-replacement/+merge/227434
<cjwatson> but will need somebody like sil2100 or robru to review/deploy
<Chipaca> cjwatson: do you want that to operate on symlinks as well?
<cjwatson> hm, reasonable point
<cjwatson> and maybe I can write a test after all
<Chipaca> cjwatson: I don't know if you do or not, but ispath is True for symlinks that point to files as well as for files themselves
<Chipaca> isfile*
<cjwatson> Yeah I know
<Chipaca> which might be surprising if you were expecting it to be false :)
<Chipaca> ok
<cjwatson> Chipaca: fixed
<Chipaca> cjwatson: should I +1? It'll come up as "community", not too helpful
<cjwatson> if you like, don't mind
<cjwatson> have to go
<Chipaca> cjwatson: thank you again
<robru> cjwatson, Chipaca hey sorry guys I got your email just as I was on my way out today. bac now, will deploy asap
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-13
<sil2100> Browser restart needed
<ogra_> jibel, sil2100 bug 1473898
<ubot5> bug 1473898 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "custom channel version in "OS Build Details" shows wrong version info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473898
 * seb128 hits ogra_ with a duplicate bug report sticker
 * ogra_ puts on the sticker and wears it with pride
<seb128> hehe
<seb128> ogra_, joke aside we did discuss that issue on IRC several times, you knew it was reported no?
<seb128> oh well, the question in the bug stand
<seb128> is s-i providing a (dbus) api we can query to get the info
<ogra_> i definitely forgot about it, sorry
<seb128> no worry
<ogra_> i think it does ... that a barry question though
<ogra_> *that's
<seb128> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/vivid/man8/system-image-dbus.8.html
<seb128> see        Information() section
<seb128> it has build number, device name, channel name
<seb128> maybe the  version_detail one?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> but that needs to be parsed
<seb128> why can't things be easy? ;-)
<ogra_> system-image-clie does that (if you compare ots output with the raw channel.ini content)
<ogra_> *-cli
<seb128> k
<seb128> so 3 options
<ogra_> i guess you can steal the parser from there
<seb128> 1. we re-do the parsing
<ogra_> (or at least a prototype)
<seb128> 2. we ask s-i to provide the parsed/formatted info
<seb128> 3. we system() call the s-i-cli command
<seb128> I like 2. better
<ogra_> as long as someone works on 2 :)
<seb128> I'm not going to duplicate parsing code
<seb128> so if somebody want to see that bug fixed they can nag the s-i team to have 2. implemented
<ogra_> seb128, that bug *was* fixed
<ogra_> it is a regression
<seb128> ?
<seb128> I doubt it
<ogra_> settings clearly showed the right thing for quite a while
<seb128> no it didn't
<ogra_> some time last week i noticed that my krillin still shows the right stuff while my arale showeed the 14... number
<seb128> that code didn't change since cwayne reported it, which is before vivid
<ogra_> and on the weekend i noticed that krillin switched the format too
<seb128> k, maybe /custom/build_id has the right thing
<seb128> had
<ogra_> sure, *it* changed somewhere :)
<seb128> yeah, just not on settings
<seb128> likely somebody changed the content of those files on disk then
<ogra_> could be the way the stamp is created (why we read it is beyond me though(
<seb128> we read it because it's the only info we have and it's not documented
 * ogra_ only noticed the changes in the UI
<seb128> so whoever did the setting code assumed that reading that was better than nothing
<ogra_> well, s-i should be our only source for that info
<seb128> yeah, but s-i doesn't publish that info
<ogra_> it does, you just dont want to parse it :P
<ogra_> (which is correct)
<seb128> are you sure it does?
<seb128> "              · version_detail - A string containing a comma-separated list of
<seb128>                 key-value   pairs   providing   additional  component  version
<seb128>                 details, e.g. "ubuntu=123,mako=456,custom=789"."
<ogra_> yes
<seb128> I'm not even sure those pairs contain what you are asking for
<ogra_> they do
<seb128> and if it does, is the format documented somewhere?
<ogra_> look in channel.ini
<ogra_> yes, in the system-image docs on the wiki somewhere
<ogra_> version_detail: ubuntu=20150710,device=20150709-8965e37,custom=20150709-814-6-40,version=58
<ogra_> thats what i have in channel.ini
<ogra_> 20150709-814-6-40 is the proper version for the custom tarball
<seb128> k, fair enough
<Laney> a{sv} anyone?
<seb128> you would think...
<pete-woods> trainguards: silo plz kthx? :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: on it in a min :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: I can, if sil2100 takes a min :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: silo 046
<pete-woods> Mirv: awesome, thanks!
<infinity> pstolowski: FWIW, the kernel team's response to this is that we're fools for expecting good usec resolution in the first place. :P
<pstolowski> infinity, heh, yeah, I wouldn't expect 1 usec precision even though stat offers tv_nsec, but surely it should be different every second, no?
<infinity> pstolowski: So, it gets more interesting.  Apparently, the mtime bumps at HZ resolution, according to Andy's math.  Sometimes, it's spot on, sometimes not quite, depending on platform.
<infinity> pstolowski: So, that could be 4 times per second or 10 or whatever, depending on kernel config.
<infinity> pstolowski: Anyhow, as I said in my mail, your bug is that you're checking for .tv_nsec, and if it exists, you're using it bare.
<infinity> pstolowski: You need to use tv_sec *and* tv_nsec to have any hope of knowing if time progressed.
<infinity> pstolowski: Cause it looks like the odds are very real that on a low-res kernel, tv_nsec can actually duplicate from second to second.
<pstolowski> infinity, ok. thanks for investigating that! will fix and restest!
<infinity> pstolowski: And that has a typo. ;)
<infinity> +                    last_write_time_nsec_ = st.st_mtim.tv_nsec;
<infinity> +                    last_write_time_nsec_ = st.st_mtim.tv_sec;
<pstolowski> infinity, oh jeeez, thanks for keeping an eye on it :/
<infinity> pstolowski: I was just curious to see your fix, but you get a review for free out of it.
<infinity> pstolowski: Oh, the other thing I'd suggest on top of the code change (which is good), would be to alter the testsuite to sleep for slightly longer than 1s, ie: 1.1
<infinity> pstolowski: That would make it more resilient when running on ext3, since a jittery clock can make a system with no subsecond resolution give you the same second before and after a 'sleep 1'.
<pstolowski> infinity, good idea, yeah
<infinity> pstolowski: A 1.1s sleep would be guaranteed to cross a 1s boundary, unless the system is an Amiga from 1991.
<infinity> pstolowski: (it also fixes your nsec timestamps, but that's moot, since you needed to fix your code to actually be sane anyway).
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<cwayne> sil2100: heya
<sil2100> cwayne: hey!
<cwayne> sil2100: question: I've got an update for the euronews scope that's just branding updates, shall I go through the ci-train, or JFDI?
<sil2100> cwayne: how do those branding updates look? What's changing?
<cwayne> sil2100: just like the scope headers/colors
<sil2100> cwayne: I would say this can just go in as it is, but let's double-confirm with jibel
<renatu> hey guys I am facing this bug #1461476 on OTA5 image
<renatu> this is very critical in my opinion, since my phone never gets locked
<renatu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1461476
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^ ?
<davmor2> sil2100: I've not seen that on arale or krillin, renatu is there a way to test for it that doesn't require plugging in a usb lead
<pmcgowan> renatu, do you know how you got it in that state?
<renatu> pmcgowan, I do not know
<sil2100> My arale works fine here
<pmcgowan> kgunn, and I were trying to reproduce on vivid last week and could not
<renatu> pmcgowan, I remember that I was using a long delay something like 5min
<renatu> I updated my phone some few times
<renatu> using over the air update
<ogra_> renatu, thats a wily bug
<renatu> and now it is not working. I try to change to 1 min but still not working
<ogra_> wily bugs are generally low prio
<pmcgowan> renatu, what does powerd-cli list say
<renatu> ogra_, I am using 15.04 r(58)
<ogra_> renatu, then i'd file a new bug if i were you
<pmcgowan> ogra_, it sounds like the same bug to me
<renatu> ogra_, in the bug comments there is more people with the same bug on vivid
<ogra_> with over a month apart on twoi different releases ?
<ogra_> well, whatever you think :)
<pmcgowan> the usc was recently syncd I believe
<pmcgowan> renatu, can you run that powerd command
<ogra_> ah, into both ?
<pmcgowan> need to check with kgunn
<renatu> pmcgowan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11872517/
<seb128> ogra_, see what happens when you say it's fine to have bugs in wily ... things get copied later to vivid and then the bug hit users...
<pmcgowan> renatu, ok that doesnt tell me anything
<ogra_> seb128, i dont say it is fine to have bugs in wily ... i warn people that they are treated lower prio than vivid
<ogra_> (and vivid is definitely more important with wily never seeing a real phone )
<seb128> right
<seb128> I'm just saying that overlooking wily bugs bite us back on vivid
<renatu> pmcgowan, anything else that I can use to debug?
<ogra_> if the same things land simultaneously ... for sure
<pmcgowan> renatu, I am grabbing someone for u-s-c
<kgunn> pmcgowan: what channel ?
<kgunn> pmcgowan: sorry, was otp, i'm about to set a silo up with a potential fix
<kgunn> for the screen blank
<pmcgowan> kgunn, screen blank?
<kgunn> i've discovered at least, fresh flash, just go to setting, change value to something, and it won't blank
<pmcgowan> kgunn, is it only on a new flash then?
<kgunn> pmcgowan: seems so, somehow it seems to "recover" i presume through punching the powerbutton/user activity
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I dont really understand how the MR fixes it
<pmcgowan> renatu, was that the first bot after a flash for you?
<pmcgowan> boot
<renatu> pmcgowan, no
<kgunn> pmcgowan: first boot was only in terms of consistency
<renatu> pmcgowan, I have rebooted several times
<kgunn> i can't claim it truly self heals
<kgunn> first boot = first boot after flash
<pmcgowan> kgunn, MR says we get invalid dbus events
<pmcgowan> but why is that happening
<alf_> pmcgowan: here
<pmcgowan> alf_, thanks, renato is seeing that bug on the ota
<pmcgowan> alf_, how can he show its the same issue?
<pmcgowan> alf_, and do we know why we get invalid events on dbus?
<kgunn> or what's the diff between valid and invalid events
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, can we get silos 18 and 35 signed off
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, both for OTA-5?
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, possibly, debating cracking it to get them in
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> dobey, hey, about this ^^
<mzanetti> are you on QA duty today?
<alf_> pmcgowan: kgunn: The events are not invalid per se, perhaps a better word is "uninteresting" for USC. USC is listening for clients disconnecting from dbus, so that if such a client disconnects USC can clear any keep-display-on requests it may have issued and not explicitly cleared.
<mzanetti> erm... sorry dobey, I meat davmor2
<mzanetti> davmor2, I have two silos, both for unity8, both need QA signoff
<mzanetti> davmor2, should I merge them into one?
<dobey> oh ok :)
<alf_> pmcgowan: kgunn: There was an error in our USC code that retriggered the inactivity timeout when we got such disconnection events from clients that hadn't registered any keep-display-on requests.
<davmor2> mzanetti: rvr and I will be hitting silos shortly if he hasn't started already, what's up?
<pmcgowan> alf_, any idea why this only happens rarely?
<mzanetti> davmor2, so the thing is, we either merge them into one, or we need to QA, land, rebuild the other, QA, land
<mzanetti> davmor2, what's your preferred approach?
<davmor2> mzanetti: keep them separate, we only open the gates again this morning we were just finishing off the arale testing before moving onto silos,  are these suddenly urgent or something not been following the conversation sorry
<mzanetti> davmor2, I think this is for OTA-5 still
<alf_> pmcgowan: kgunn: That's what I have managed to reproduce at least... it's about the timing of these events. If e.g. the timeout is 2:00 and such an event comes at 1:50 then the timer is reset for 3:50 etc
<jibel> mzanetti, which silos?
<mzanetti> jibel, 18 & 35
<kgunn> pmcgowan: fwiw, it's not rare 1st boot post flash
<kgunn> it's 100% for me
<alf_> pmcgowan: kgunn: we could also have a different problem in addition to that one though
<jibel> pmcgowan, the lockscreen in landscape lands in OTA5 finally
<jibel> ?
<alf_> kgunn: which USC version are is included in OTA5?
<kgunn> alf_: i'd have to look
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: http://s-jenkin.ubuntu-ci:8080/ needs to be restarted, it's hung. Landing gates still closed
<jibel> mzanetti, davmor2 if both must go into OTA5 I'd rather merge them and do only 1 landing.
<mzanetti> I'd say too. on it
<alf_> kgunn: because I also found a related problem on USC trunk today (https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1473979), but I don't think the offending code has been released in any package
<davmor2> jibel: fair enough
<kgunn> alf_: unity-system-compositor - 0.0.5+15.04.20150506.1-0ubuntu1
<kgunn> that's what's in ppa overlay
<seb128> alf_, kgunn, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+sourcepub/5077581/+listing-archive-extra
<alf_> kgunn: ok, that doesn't have the issue I just mentioned
<sil2100> mzanetti: combining sounds nice, assigning
<davmor2> mzanetti: so line 77 will be the unified silo for both right?
<sil2100> mzanetti: assigned
<mzanetti> davmor2, thanks
<mzanetti> sil2100, thank
<mzanetti> davmor2, yes :D
<mzanetti> building
<mzanetti> sil2100, I did not reuse the other in case we decide to only include one of them... But I promise I won't request any more silos now and use the current ones up asap
<kgunn> alf_: so to be clear, i grabbed
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/unity-system-compositor/fix-1461476-display-off-ubuntu/+merge/264128
<kgunn> so we can test in a silo, and land if it solves
<dbarth> hi trainguards; i'm trying to get a silo for line 61
<kgunn> (i also created a wily silo as well with the other twin of that mp)
<dbarth> for reference, we uploaded a new rev. to the debian changelog (recommended by sil2100) to make that compatible with the CI sw
<alf_> kgunn: Ack. Which channel are you using to flash the phone (to ensure we are in sync)?
<alf_> kgunn: (Since you can reproduce it consistently)
<kgunn> alf_: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/*
<kgunn> any device
<alf_> kgunn: and bq-aquaris.en or bq-aquaris.en-proposed?
<kgunn> alf_: either...yeah, i think en-proposed just has custom tarball on it
<kgunn> extras :)
<kgunn> crap
<kgunn> oh, it's just the wily one...
<alf_> kgunn: yeah, that needs 0.14 mir
<kgunn> alf_: ah...duh...you told me that, sorry i'm not coffee'd enough yet
<kgunn> alf_: do we want anpok to make it part of mir0.14 ? or just land it later ?
<alf_> kgunn: If it can make it into 0.14 then great
<alf_> kgunn: I think we have time to pull it in
<Mirv> dbarth: landing-052 for line 61
<alf_> kgunn: let me know if the fix works or doesn't work for you
<popey> sil2100: dbarth anyone reported issues between content hub and webapps?
<popey> it impossible to tweet a photo from gallery via. content hub
<popey> browser dies during transfer
<kgunn> alf_: thanks!
<popey> arale rc proposed 58
<kgunn> wil do now
<sil2100> hm, didn't see that reported
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: did you notice anything like that?
<dbarth> popey: on krillin?
<dbarth> popey: if you have too many apps opened, the oom killer might have you:/
<dbarth> Mirv: thanks!
<popey> arale
<popey> dbarth: no apps open
<ogra_> popey, well, there is that bug from sturmflut about arale memory management being totally off
<popey> it is unusable
<ogra_> so you might hit oom even if there is plenty of ram
<popey> which bug?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes it is a failed test
<ogra_> popey, if i could fine the # i would have given it here :P
<ogra_> *find
<popey> dbarth: 5 apparmor denials in twitter
<popey> sorry for being terse. on mx4 with no pc
<ogra_> popey, bug 1468077
 * ogra_ tickles ubot2
<cwayne> jibel: hiya, would you like me to submit a scope update to QA first for a simple branding update, or just upload it to the store? sil2100 mentioned uploading it directly is fine but the check with you first :)
<popey> ogra_: would i see oom in dmesg?
<ogra_> syslog i think
<kgunn> pmcgowan: alf's fix is looking good for me
<kgunn> u-s-c screen blank
<alf_> kgunn: \o/
<pmcgowan> cool
<kgunn> pmcgowan: do i need to mark that tested? e.g. will we put into ota5 ?
<seb128> alf_, why did you say earlier that the vivid version didn't have the issue?
<pmcgowan> kgunn, indeed
<kgunn> seb128: 2 diff issues....
<kgunn> 1 issue exist only in wily
<seb128> k
<kgunn> the other exsits everywhere
<mzanetti> jibel, davmor2: silo 44 is built and tested, ready for qa.
<pmcgowan> jibel, davmor2 silo 49 is also ready
<slangasek> robru: meeting?
<robru> slangasek: yeah I'm in there...
<slangasek> robru: no you aren't ;)
<sil2100> We can't see you
<robru> slangasek: in landing-meeting? google says I'm the first one
<sil2100> landing-team
<sil2100> mzanetti: whoops, I blew something up in unity8 trunl
<sil2100> *trunk
<sil2100> Fixing it now, apologies for that...
<mzanetti> sil2100, no worries :)
<sil2100> Damn, stupid me...
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> One wrong button press and everything went to hell
<mzanetti> hehe, what happened?
<mzanetti> sil2100, did you merge a silo instead of discarding it?
<sil2100> Yeah, I checked 'force' instead of 'free only'
<sil2100> ;)
 * sil2100 does a push --overwrite
 * mzanetti looks away
<davmor2> ssh sssssh it's oh so quiet, it's oh so still, it's oh so lovely....until, BIG BANG CRASH WALLOP sil2100 presses the wrong button
<sil2100> mzanetti: could you check in a moment if it looks sane now?
<sil2100> davmor2: ;p
<mzanetti> sil2100, looks ok. the history is a bit funny. the "Merged branch lp:~aacid/unity8/revert_session_screenshotter" comment seems to be in a LP translation commit instead of albert's one
<mzanetti> not sure if that's how the train merges tho
<mzanetti> a pull on my previous trunk shows the correct modified files
<sil2100> hm, I think it might be just leftover from the previous state
<mzanetti> looks we're good
<popey> can someone try and play vid on http://pad.lv/1474081
<popey> am on poor wifi and dunno if my video worked
<mzanetti> "This video is private. "
<popey> balls
<popey> ta
<mzanetti> np
<popey> now?
<mzanetti> yep, working
<popey> ta
<robru> brbrunch
<davmor2> sil2100: any second now
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> pmcgowan: ^
<pmcgowan> woot
<pmcgowan> thanks
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Publishing
<sil2100> Forced the publish
<pmcgowan> sil2100, building?
<davmor2> sil2100, or robru: once the image is built can you please ping ToyKeeper who will carryout testing on it, many thanks
<robru> davmor2: hm, doesn't seem there's an imgbot at the moment
<robru> sil2100: when are you building the image?
<pmcgowan> I haven't seen imgbot for some time
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, well, I suppose I can just keep checking.
<ToyKeeper> I assume it'll be krillin 66 and arale 59?
<sil2100> popey, robru: yes
<sil2100> It's building, but slow
<popey> yes ?
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> popey: sorry!
<sil2100> I meant pmcgowan ^
<sil2100> ;)
 * popey goes back to beer
<ToyKeeper> All you p<tab>s are the same, right?  ;P
<popey> lulz
 * pmcgowan wishes for beer
 * ogra_ hands pmcgowan a Fucking Hell
<pmcgowan> oh my
<ogra_> http://www.younilife.com/site-uploads/2014/03/fucking-hell-bear.jpg
<ogra_> (from the bavarian city "fucking" ... and its a light beer ... (hell in german))
<ogra_> :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, you had me going
<popey> i did wonder if ogra_ had lost it
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i only recently learned about that beer :)
<popey> but then remembered he lost it years ago
<ogra_> lol, so true ...
<mzanetti> cihelp: this looks like a temporary issues to me: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-adt-unity-scope-click/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/80/console
<mzanetti> cihelp: also only failed on one arch. can we try restarting it for getting silo 44 landed?
<cjwatson> mzanetti: can't retry on only one arch there, unfortunately (that'll be fixed by the new infrastructure I believe), but I've kicked off a new build
<mzanetti> cjwatson, thanks
<fginther> cjwatson, thanks
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> Why is the importer taking so long?
<sil2100> It's running all the time
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: is it normal that import-images runs for 2 hours already?
<slangasek> sil2100: not normal, but it's not impossible...
<slangasek> hmm why is it using xz instead of pxz
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-14
<slangasek> sil2100: it looks like it's having to generate a diff between two images, I guess you've done an image copy immediately before this?
<sil2100> No, I waited for the importer to finish its run, saw it didn't pick up  the newest rootfs and ran it manually with -vvv
<sil2100> I see it's generating the new images now (probably)
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<slangasek> so there was no copy-image?
<sil2100> I didn't do any at least
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I'm not sure why it as generating the deltas that it was
<sil2100> It's generating strange deltas again
<sil2100> Ok, it's really late already... slangasek could you watch the si importer and give a sign to ToyKeeper once the krillin rc-proposed bq-aquaris.en image is imported?
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Goodnight
<ToyKeeper> I've been checking periodically, but it seems the build is taking a while.
<ToyKeeper> Hey, I think it finally built.  :)
<ToyKeeper> iahmad_: Have you started today?
<iahmad> ToyKeeper, just now
<ToyKeeper> Okay, didn't know if I was too early.
<ToyKeeper> iahmad: Krillin sanity tests passed (just now), and I haven't started on arale.  I need to get some breakfast though, so it'll be a while before I do that.
<ToyKeeper> The arale sanity tests are here: https://prod.practitest.com/p/1548/sets/83243/edit
<iahmad> ToyKeeper, ok, let me check if someone form beijing QA is available
<ToyKeeper> ... as soon as this OTA update test finishes, I'll send a summary to the mailing list.
<iahmad> ToyKeeper, ok, is it only sanity testing which we are doing, or you know if this needs some regression testing again too?
<ToyKeeper> iahmad: I don't know how much regression we're re-doing, but jibel should be able to answer that in a few hours.
<iahmad> ToyKeeper, ok
 * ToyKeeper notices this isn't the channel she thought it was, oops
<morphis> trainguards: can someone upload a new package for me to silo 002 and drop the old one from there before?
<Mirv> morphis: o/ but it's not possible to remove the package and upload same version there. you can either increase the version number or we can get another silo for you. iteration is most useful to be done with eg 0.228~test1 (~ is for dpkg lower than not having the ~ character, so then when ready one can upload the final version)
<morphis> Mirv: hm ok, this was just a changelog update
<Mirv> but probably only me cares about not having "version bloat" :)
<Mirv> morphis: ok, just give me the link and I'll handle it
<morphis> ok
<morphis> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> morphis: moved from 002 to 036 now
<Mirv> np
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+packages
<morphis> Mirv: thanks!
<seb128> cihelp, why is ci-train-bot opening ubuntu component for old closed uitk bugs?
<seb128> e.g bug #1369640
<ubot5> bug 1369640 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Disabled menu items in header overflow don't look disabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369640
<seb128> "Filed here by: 	CI Train Bot Account
<seb128> When: 	2015-07-13"
<seb128> that bug was fixed since 2014-10-01
<seb128> zsombi, ^
<seb128> let's see if they can explain what's going on
<psivaa> seb128: i believe that is maintained by traingurads
<seb128> trainguards ^
<seb128> psivaa, who are traingaurd
<seb128> is that Mirv, sil&co?
<psivaa> seb128: i suppose, i'm not entirely sure of all those who get highlighted
<seb128> weird, Mirv didn't see aware of why that is happening
<Mirv> I don't admit maintaining that bot :) I'll ask sil when he's around
<seb128> unsure who handle that bot
<Mirv> it might be robert only
<seb128> wouldn't be a surprise
<zsombi> seb128: yeah, channel was dimmed :)
<seb128> zsombi, :-)
<Mirv> and there he is
<Mirv> sil2100: do you have access/maintain to ci-train-bot?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot also doesn't have any useful description
<seb128> like no "what the bot is doing, who to ping"
<sil2100> No. IS is the owner
<Mirv> that's exactly what I just started remembering.
<seb128> I doubt IS is writing its code or features though
<seb128> they probably just deploy code updates
<seb128> no?
<Mirv> sil2100: so we just wonder why ci-train-bot is opening bugs from last year now (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369640) - bug that weren't targeted to ubuntu
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1369640 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Disabled menu items in header overflow don't look disabled" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Well, yeah, but ci-train-bot doesn't have anything to do with code, that's just an LP user
<seb128> k
<Mirv> sil2100: zsombi had 129 "new" bugs this morning
<sil2100> uh?
<seb128> so the issue is that something yesterday creating ubuntui-ui-toolkit ubuntu bugs for things fixed since like november
<seb128> e.g bug #1369640
<seb128> Affecting: 	ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu)
<seb128> Filed here by: 	CI Train Bot Account
<seb128> When: 	2015-07-13
<seb128> so some code somewhere is acting under that user and opening bugs
<sil2100> I don't think we have any code that does that, hm, the train never really touched any bugs
<seb128> well, something is using that user to open bugs
<sil2100> The only thing we do is write down bug info in changelogs
<zsombi> sil2100: I marked some of them ~40 as released, but it is damn boring work :)
<seb128> well it shouldn't happen to start
<seb128> or could be that account has been hijacked and should be blocked
<sil2100> Maybe robru would know more
<sil2100> Could be it was related to yesterday's UITK upload
<sil2100> And some LP confusion
<seb128> LP wouldn't open bugs under the "CI Train Bot Account" account
<cjwatson> Let me check where it's coming from
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> chaenomeles/launchpad-access59.log-20150714:91.189.89.30 - "162.213.33.116" "api.launchpad.net" [13/Jul/2015:07:35:30 +0000] "POST /devel/bugs/1369640 HTTP/1.1" 201 547 28 0.21476984024 650 871 "6115313" "Bug:EntryResource:addTask" "" "lazr.restfulclient b'0.13.4'; application="cupstream2distro"; oauth_consumer="System-wide: Ubuntu (juju-prod-ue-ci-train-machine-7)""
<cjwatson> So certainly not a hijack, that's jenkins.ci-train.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> sil2100: anyway, cupstream2distro/launchpadmanager.py:open_bugs_for_source FWIW, called from citrain/build.py
<sil2100> Interesting, so indeed robru could know more
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, good to know, thanks!
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: how's the checking of the new candidate going?
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: since the importer was doing strange things and acting real slow yesterday, I finally went to bet after 2 in the night, asking Steve to poke ToyKeeper once the build is imported
<davmor2> Just coming to you now I have all the facts, image looks good, Toykeeper ran 2 of the three hotfixes and the powertests will take care of the third
<davmor2> sil2100: no jibel today so just ping me :)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: there might be an issue with ota notifications but I want to retest ota on rc channel anyway but everything should be good to go
<sil2100> davmor2: is it good to copy it to the rc channel or do you want to finish some test before that?
<davmor2> sil2100: no good to go
<ToyKeeper> sil2100, davmor2: Thanks.  The build did indeed finish a lot later than expected...  but it looks like the images are good.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: thanks again for that :)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: thanks!
<ToyKeeper> OMG, the power tests are taking forever to catch up.  I think perhaps I should abort the krillin parts (since Max is using the new code now, he can run those) and swap the arale back in.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: do it and go to bed already ;)
<ToyKeeper> Already did, just making sure it starts without issue.
<ToyKeeper> Today has been oddly time-shifted.  Didn't have breakfast until after 10pm.
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: weirdo ;)
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: http://s-jenkin.ubuntu-ci:8080/ needs to be restarted, it's hung.
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please hit the retry button for https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-018/+build/7648904 ?
<sil2100> dobey: on it
<sil2100> dobey: done
<dobey> sil2100: thanks
<dobey> hmm, still crashed, but in a different spot this time
<dobey> i wonder how to debug a crash that happens in the silo builds, but which i can't seem to make happen locally
<robru> sil2100: seb128: Mirv: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/cupstream2distro/launchpadmanager.py#L89 that feature was there since the beginning, written by didier, I don't even really know what it does.
<robru> sil2100: seb128: Mirv: it claims to synchronize bugs between package/distro so presumably somebody built a silo with those bugs connected to it.
<robru> sil2100: seb128: Mirv: I'm happy to delete this feature entirely since I have no idea what it's purpose is.
<robru> let me know
<robru> eh I'll just do it and then if you guys want it back we can discuss it
<renatu> robru, who can help me to setup jenkins for these new projects(https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts/trunk, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/buteo-syncfw-qml/trunk)?
<robru> renatu: you need cihelp for that
<renatu> robru, yes, I need  someone that can configure jenkins to build these projects
<robru> cihelp ^
<psivaa> renatu: let me take a look
<robru> psivaa: thanks
<renatu> thanks
<psivaa> renatu: which release should this be built on?
<psivaa> wily or vivid+overlay ppa?
<renatu> vivid
<psivaa> any hooks you want to run with that?
<sil2100> robru: no idea about this feature
<robru> sil2100: ok, I dropped it, if people start wondering why bugs aren't being opened we can reinstate it.
<sil2100> Ok, sure ;)
<AlbertA> fginther: can you enable the mir-clang-ts-wily-amd64-build for all MP CI runs? Thanks!
<fginther> AlbertA, sure, I can get that moving forward
<fginther> AlbertA, should mir-clang-ts-wily-amd64-build also be enabled for lp:mir/ubuntu?
<fginther> AlbertA, or just lp:mir?
<bdmurray> slangasek: bug 1473562 should be first fixed in wily and then SRU'ed to get on the phone image?
<ubot5> bug 1473562 in apport (Ubuntu) "Too many crash files kill the device" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473562
<slangasek> bdmurray: yes - wily then SRU
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-15
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Train offline because disk full; see #is-outage
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
<veebers> trainguards: anyone around perchance?
<Mirv> veebers: now there is
<veebers> Hi Mirv o/ :-)
<veebers> Mirv: I'm wondering 2 things, one why did using the silo process to release a branch add a bunch of details to the changelog: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/overlay/view/head:/debian/changelog
<veebers> secondly is there a way to rectify that or is changing that in the next release bad-form
<Mirv> veebers: o/
<Mirv> veebers: 1. autopilot fills in the changelog automatically always from the commit messages, although potentially if you edited changelog yourself it shouldn't have done that (I'm not sure about the current implementation)
<Mirv> veebers: I don't think it's a bad thing if you manually edit the changelog for the next release
<veebers> Mirv: this is the MP that was used for that silo release
<veebers> err, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/autopilot/overlay_fix-touch-device/+merge/264092
<veebers> I'm not sure where all the other details came from.
<veebers> Mirv: at any rate, I can change the changelog to make more sense for the next release (will probably be tomorrow now)
<Mirv> veebers: it's possible it wouldn't have change the changelog if you would have set the last release to UNRELEASED instead of wily in the changelog. now it added its own. but it think it's adding all the commit messages for commits that were in that branch but were not yet at lp:autopilot/overlay before the branch
<veebers> Mirv: ugh, so it's totally my fault then, that should have been UNRELEASED somehow (probably me screwing up a merge) broke that
<Mirv> veebers: this probably wouldn't happen with a normal release process, ie if lp:autopilot/overlay actually matched what is in archives. since you have a custom process (you had your own autopilot (1.5.0) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium in the branch so the branch was not handled only by the train before), it's always a bit more fragile/delicate on how train needs to be guided in that case.
<Mirv> veebers: ok, that's probably it then especially if your previous releases have gone according to the planning :)
<veebers> Mirv: ah right, makes sense. Annoying that I almost made a 'normal' release, and I'm about to do that again.
<Mirv> hehe :)
<veebers> I'll fix up the changelog log details for that though. Thanks for clarifying that
<Mirv> I'm happy you feel clarified, I'm myself always a bit puzzled with these changelog things ;)
<robru> veebers: yeah this is a known train bug, don't have the number handy. It happens because you guys pre-merge your merges into one big mega-merge which has commits from your whole team. Train will generate sensible changelogs if you put individual merges into the silo without pre-merging
<robru> veebers: it's on the radar to be fixed, for now i recommend writing your own changelogs
<veebers> robru: ack, I understand that it was triggered this time because there wasn't a 'UNRELEASED' stanza in the log?
<robru> veebers: yeah that to, when you write your own you need to mark the entry UNRELEASED or the train will make a new entry for you.
<veebers> robru: ah ok, right so as Mirv mentioned had it been 'UNRELEASED' I wouldn't have seen this. I'll keep that in mind. Cheers all
<robru> veebers: yeah the unreleased thing isn't a bug, you need to do that. But i mean the terribleness if the generated changelog is a bug that I'll work on after the spreadsheet replacement goes live, so you won't need to generate your own changelog at all.
<veebers> robru: ack thanks for clarification
<robru> veebers: you're welcome!
<Mirv> robru o/
<robru> Mirv: how's it going? I'm winding down
<Mirv> robru: very well, ~well slept nights here nowadays so it's pretty good. good night!
<robru> Mirv: Ooooooooooh yeah i forgot you have a newborn! Crazy. Goodnight!
<Mirv> :)
<Mirv> GCC5 transition of Qt nearing completion probably today
<AmyQuan> +
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, did you fill in a bug for the missing icons after OTA upgrade?
<davmor2> sil2100: nope but I can I was still trying to figure out what exactly the problem was when everything I could dig into registered correctly
<davmor2> sil2100: was it the delta?
<davmor2> sil2100: and I'll file one now
<sil2100> davmor2: I want to dig deeper, but I would say it's the delta's fault
<sil2100> I'm feeling a bit under the weather today, but I'll try digging into that if I have the chance
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1474739
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474739 in Canonical System Image "Move from ota4 image to ota5 image does update the override file for the favourite apps" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: FYI I start to be ready with Qt GCC5 transition.. it seems Steve is handling at least some of the other touch stack transition?
<sil2100> Mirv: I talked with Steve and he was supposed to send me a list of packages he wants me to help out with
<sil2100> But my mailbox is empty!
<Mirv> sil2100: :)
<Mirv> sil2100: maybe he's building first batch now at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+packages as it looks and then asks for help for fixing those that don't build without changes
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, could you try something? I just want to confirm something - could you flash your arale to '2' and then OTA to '3'? Can you do that somehow?
<davmor2> sil2100: not that I am aware of I think it only does latest let me have a look at the system-image-cli options
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, well, I'm pretty sure it would be broken anyway... checking the custom tarball delta now
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> davmor2: now this is interesting, I would really like to know if OTAing to 3 results with the same problem
<sil2100> As the delta for 3 from 2 has the correct custom.key
<davmor2> sil2100: trying out --build to see if taht will update me to 3
<sil2100> So either something in the upgrader is busted and it doesn't apply this at all, or maybe there's a breakage that causes the custom delta not being properly applied for the case of an upgrade from 2 to 4, where the 3rd upgrade is missing
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
<sil2100> davmor2: do you know if we have any upgrade logs?
<davmor2> sil2100: no idea
<sil2100> davmor2: did the --build parameter work?
<davmor2> sil2100: I think it conflicted with image 4 that had downloaded in the background I have a cunning plan though https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKRxX3s3JlM
<sil2100> hoho, nice one
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I just hope your cunning plan is better!
<davmor2> sil2100: nope I just get a black screen so that didn't go so well :(
<sil2100> :<
<davmor2> sil2100: cunning plan number 2
<sil2100> I'm checking the code in the meantime
<sil2100> davmor2: hmmm, once you try your cunning plan, could you maybe run system-image-cli upgrade from 2 to 4 with --dry-run and -vvvv ?
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, please drop unity-api from the ppa of silo 48
<sil2100> mzanetti: on it
<mzanetti> thanks mate
<sil2100> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> sil2100, I've read a mail somewhere that you're in charge of the phone image seed now
<mzanetti> sil2100, I've a project here for receiving/sending files via bluetooth
<mzanetti> can we add qml-module-qtbluetooth to the seed?
<mzanetti> I'll do some more evaluation, but at least for allowing an app to search for devices it's working fine already
<sil2100> mzanetti: hm, ok, makes sense
<sil2100> Let me add that to my TODO list for today
 * sil2100 goes prepare lunch
<Mirv_> mzanetti: sil2100: yeah I've been waiting on someone to request it but so far no-one really has. but it's a stable upstream module nowadays. my only thought at some point was if we want to restrict Bluetooth usage to some hub or such.
<Mirv_> mzanetti: sil2100: but all of our current Bluetooth code (obviously) uses bluez directly, I wonder if some would then want to migrate using Qt Bluetooth...
<mzanetti> Mirv_, not sure what you mean with restricting it to the hub
<mzanetti> Mirv_, so my project actually is a content hub plugin to share files via BT
<mzanetti> Mirv_, however, for things like SPP that won't work
<mzanetti> it's used for multiplayer games etc
<mzanetti> needs direct access to the stack... we still need an apparmor profile tho to enable it
<mzanetti> for now I plan to publish my stuff unconfined in OpenStore, and then check out what needs to be done to either move it into the image or the official store
<Mirv_> mzanetti: I was thinking about something like "share files only via content-hub" or such
<Mirv_> but then again, many kinds of BT apps are possible so that'd be quite limiting
<mzanetti> Mirv_, yeah well... I guess you can do this:
<mzanetti> either you request BT apparmor permissions and can connect to other devices,
<mzanetti> or you don't do that and just invoke contenthub with the preexisting BT plugin
<Mirv_> mzanetti: yep, makes sense. I'm absolutely for adding it, I was just curious why no-one had requested it yet. (also, we had stuff like "we want Qt 5.4 because it supports Bluetooth LE" even though we didn't have Qt Bluetooth in use in the first place :D)
<mzanetti> Mirv_, the BT LE discussion got quiet when it turned out we won't move to bluez5
<mzanetti> but I've been talking to seb128 about that... we agreed that this discussion needs to get rolling again
<mzanetti> at least the discussion :D not sure who will do it in the end :D
<Mirv_> mzanetti: ouch, yes bluez5... long overdue, no-one to work on it
<Mirv_> mzanetti: let's found a committee on discussing how someone would really need to ship bluez5
<boiko> sil2100: hi, so, silo 8 is ready for QA to test, but because of the manual upload of telepathy-qt5, its status is shown as Failed to build
<pmcgowan> sil2100, what was the conclusion on the update issue
<Mirv> boiko: I'll run watch_only build job, maybe that's only thing that's needed
<pmcgowan> or jibel ^^
<Laney> psivaa / cihelp: hi, do you have anywhere I can file bugs on iso smoke testing?
<jibel> pmcgowan, sil2100 was looking at the delta generation code, davmor2_ filed bug 1474739 but I don't have more info for the moment
<ubot5> bug 1474739 in Canonical System Image "Move from ota4 image to ota5 image does update the override file for the favourite apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1474739
<pmcgowan> jibel, I think that should be "does not"
<pmcgowan> davmor2_, did you check if any other elements get updated from the custom ball, like today scope?
<jibel> indeed, fixed
<fginther> Laney, psivaa stepped out for a bit, hopefully he has the answer when he's back online
<Mirv> boiko: so the telepathy-qt5 was manually uploaded, not a sync? in that case the silo needs to be reconfigured
<Mirv> looks so, uploaded by sil
<Mirv> fixing
<boiko> Mirv: yep, sorry, OTP, talk to you in a minute
<psivaa> Laney: fginther: We have no project specifically for iso smoke testing, but ubuntu-ci-services is the general project we used to accept bugs
<seb128> shrug
<psivaa> there could be an option to select utah or anything else you're intending for
<Mirv> boiko: ^ seems ok now
<Mirv> or ^
<boiko> Mirv: so, to explain the whole situation: a new telepathy-qt5 landed on wily, and we need to sync it back to vivid, but in order to do that we need to get the dependent packages updated too
<boiko> Mirv: telepathy-qt5 is not a package we are upstream for, so it was a source landing (or a direct landing without even going through the citrain)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel so I am a little unclear if we released the ota or are waiting on something wrt the update glitch
<sil2100> pmcgowan: BQ got the update, we'll release it to users on Monday
<sil2100> As that was Alex's request
<ogra_> what about meizu ? did that go out already ?
<sil2100> Since BQ needs time to test, but they don't want to have a Friday release
<sil2100> ogra_: no, we'll release both at once
<ogra_> good
<pmcgowan> sil2100, what about the custom tarball update bug
<sil2100> pmcgowan: looking into that right now... looks like the files on system-image are fine, something probably goes wrong during update
<pmcgowan> hmmm
<sil2100> A Monday release gives us time to find the source of that too
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do we need anyone else for that? barry?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I'll probably poke barry for that too
<sil2100> Doing it now actually
<barry> sil2100, pmcgowan hi
<sil2100> davmor2_: you around?
<AlbertA> fginther:  sorry missed your Q yesterday,  yes mir-clang-ts-wily-amd64-build should be enabled for lp:mir/ubuntu as well, thanks!
<Mirv> boiko: ok!
<boiko> rvr: so for silo 30, sorry for the unapproved MRs, I reviewed the code and tested from the silo, forgot to approve them, all approved now
<rvr> boiko: Ack
<sil2100> rvr: hey! You have an arale, right?
<rvr> sil2100: Right
<sil2100> rvr: you busy with silos now?
<rvr> sil2100: What do you want me to check?
<sil2100> rvr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1474739
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474739 in Canonical System Image "Move from ota4 image to ota5 image doesn't update the override file for the favourite apps" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> rvr: I just tried reproducing this and couldn't
<rvr> Checking
<sil2100> davmor2_: ^
<rvr> sil2100: I'm installing build 4 to check it
<sil2100> rvr: you need to upgrade from 2 to 4
<rvr> sil2100: Oops, ok
<seb128> is publishing photos from gallery to facebook working for anyone?
<rvr> seb128: I think I saw a bug this morning about that
<seb128> rvr, yeah, which is why I'm asking if others can confirm it
<seb128> rvr, before trying to escalate that said bug
<sil2100> rvr: were you able to find a moment to do this upgrade path?
<mandel> sil2100, so, I'm utter crap with this errors => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/292/console
<mandel> sil2100, any idea
<mandel> ??
<sil2100> Looking
<sil2100> mandel: yeah... so the silo is a vivid-overlay silo, where you're trying to release from a trunk that was used to release wily packages
<mandel> sil2100, me swears.. how can I fix that?
<mandel> sil2100, I guess I need some sudo powers, right?
<sil2100> mandel: the train does not allow that, as the trunk has wily version numbers in it 1.234+15.10.blabla - while you suddenly want to release something that has 1.234+15.04.blabla
<sil2100> We don't allow that... you either should have a separate trunk for 15.04 landings, or dual-land everything
<sil2100> Or use syncs
<rvr> sil2100: Phone is flashing
<mandel> sil2100, but the complain is about content-hub, which I dod not control, I just want to make it recompile with the version of udm in that silo
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: pong ^
<sil2100> mandel: btw. why is it an overlay-only silo?
<sil2100> Why not a dual? Is it already landed in wily?
<mandel> sil2100, honestly, I have not touch that in aaaaaaages I was distracted by other urgent things and I have been an asshole
<mandel> kenvandine, sorry!
<sil2100> mandel: maybe we should turn this to a dual landing silo?
<sil2100> mandel: then it would just all work fine, we'd release it both for wily and vivid
<mandel> sil2100, sounds good, is a recompilation that is needed in both AFAIK
<sil2100> mandel: ok, we'll have to rebuild the silo then... would that be fine?
<mandel> sil2100, sure, no problem
<mandel> sil2100, I want to land this :)
<sil2100> mandel: ok, reconfigured... we need to rebuild it - do we need it to be rebuilt in a specific order?
<mandel> sil2100, yes, udm first, then the others
<mandel> sil2100, since they depend on udm
<sil2100> ok, let's do it like that then
<kenvandine> mandel, we should make that a dual silo
<mandel> kenvandine, done already :)
<mandel> kenvandine, landing this asap, sorry I have been a mess lately
<kenvandine> awesome
<sil2100> Building the u-d-m there
<mandel> kenvandine, getting back on track
<rvr> seb128: On krillin, "Your photo was uploaded successfully"
<seb128> rvr, do you see it on facebook?
<seb128> e.g is that true? ;-)
<seb128> rvr, what image version as well?
<rvr> sil2100: Which apps are the ones favourited?
<sil2100> rvr: do you see 8 favourited apps?
<sil2100> rvr: check the file /custom/etc/dconf_source/db/custom.d/custom.key if it has an override list of apps
<rvr> seb128: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en #67
<sil2100> rvr: (you can simply pastebinit for us after the upgrade)
<rvr> sil2100: I dont understand what "favourited" mean. Where? In the launcher?
<sil2100> rvr: it's the 2 first rows of apps in the apps scope
<seb128> rvr, k, weird
<rvr> sil2100: Phone, Messaging, Contacts, Camera, Browser, Click
<sil2100> rvr: on krillin there are 6 apps, 2 rows of 3 apps - on arale we increased that to 4 apps per row
<sil2100> rvr: so after upgrade you have 6?
<sil2100> Not good...
<rvr> sil2100: No, this is image 4
<rvr> err 2
<sil2100> Ah, ok, good
<sil2100> Now, OTA to image number 4 :)
<sil2100> The expectation would be that there's 8 apps, so additionally Music and Gallery
<rvr> sil2100: Restarting
<sil2100> But Dave said that after update there's still 6 there, meaning the override from the custom update didn't work
<sil2100> Or didn't get copied
<rvr> sil2100: I see. I didn't understand what favorite meant.
<jibel> yeah, they are not favorites since you cannot change them and it is not necessarily your favorite apps
<ogra_> i thought they are supposed to become favorites and editable one day
<rvr> sil2100: davmor2_: Only 6 after upgrade. Gallery and Music not in "favorite"
<jibel> sil2100, is there any other bits of the custom tarball that we could check if they have been updated or not?
<pmcgowan> jibel, yes the scopes, today scope
<jibel> sil2100, could we diff the unpacked custom tarball with the content of the upgraded device?
<sil2100> jibel: I checked the generated delta of the custom tarball and it had the override file in place
<jibel> argh, I cannot flash my arale :(
<sil2100> So it's not a bug on s-i
<sil2100> The delta from 2 -> 3 has the override, and system-image-cli tool said that the upgrade path was 3 and then 4, so correct
<sil2100> rvr: :<
<sil2100> rvr: I couldn't reproduce the bug...
<sil2100> But I didn't flash image no. 2 with wipe
<sil2100> ALthough I confirmed that after flashing to #2 the custom.key file had no override and after upgrading to #4 the override was in place
<kenvandine> alesage, i just replied about silo 39, what you're seeing is a separate ofono bug 1455574
<ubot5> bug 1455574 in ofono (Ubuntu) "Failures to disable call waiting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1455574
<alesage> kenvandine, super thanks
<kenvandine> thank you!
<rvr> sil2100: Let me check that file in #2
<sil2100> This makes me worry
<jibel> sil2100, I'm flashing 2
<sil2100> kenvandine: whoops! Wanted to re-publish your package ;)
<sil2100> Forgot it was your silo
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: it seems the problem might be somewhere in the recovery upgrader, since as barry mentioned s-i client only downloads all the files and reboots
<sil2100> jibel: but yeah, would be good if you guys see if other things from the custom got upgraded or not
<jibel> sil2100, I'll upgrade and diff the device with the tarball
<barry> sil2100: i think the upgrader leaves a log file
<sil2100> barry: do you know where?
<jibel> barry, where is the log file?
<jibel> somewhere in recovery?
<barry> jibel, sil2100 /android/cache/recovery
<sil2100> Ooooh
 * sil2100 looks
<sil2100> barry: thanks!
<barry> i see 3 files there, but i'm not entirely sure what the differences are
<sil2100> jibel, rvr: after upgrading, could you pastebin your logs from there? I would compare those with what I got
<sil2100> Applying update: custom-3a6411261d5e2fc1a158bf7f1937fb2f54aa639effc765306fbd06a5b0ab84ca.delta-custom-aa22aaea5347f22e04123aa6689ef07ba6c774c68c1b1dc3e58f3de40c7c6e2d.tar.xz <- so at least I know it's applying the custom update here
<rvr> sil2100: Before upgrade, image #2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883173/
<kenvandine> sil2100, sorry :)
<kenvandine> i try to be self service :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: apologies from my side ;p
<sil2100> I never publish your silos since I know you do that yourself
<sil2100> I simply, hm, didn't check ;p
<sil2100> rvr: could you also pastebin the /android/cache/recovery/log file after upgrading to #4?
<jibel> sil2100, I confirm I've 6 apps, checking the logs
<sil2100> jibel: could you pastebin?
<jibel> sure, when it lets me in
<sil2100> LET HIM IN!
 * sil2100 shouts on jibel's arale
<jibel> permission denied :(
<sil2100> sudo!
<rvr> sil2100: Yes, upgrading
<jibel> sil2100, I mean when I try to log into the phone
<sil2100> uh
<jibel> sil2100, barry http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883237/
<sil2100> jibel: ok, so it's applying it... and still 6 icons only?
<sil2100> jibel: can you confirm that /custom/etc/dconf_source/db/custom.d/custom.key doesn't have the override?
<jibel> sil2100, yes
<jibel> checking
<rvr> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883245/
<sil2100> Since on Dave's machine it wasn't set, but it doesn't make sense...
<rvr> sil2100: After upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883247/
<sil2100> rvr: oh! So the override is there!
<sil2100> rvr: and still only 6 apps?
<rvr> sil2100: Right, still only 6 apps
<sil2100> Maybe the dconf database needs to be rebuilt
<sil2100> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey ho
<jibel> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883261/ thre are 8 apps in the list
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey! Do you know how the /custom/etc/dconf_source/db/custom.d/custom.key file is used? When is it recompiled to the dconf database?
<mzanetti> I don't :/
 * mzanetti does some reading
<mzanetti> sil2100, looks like when "glib-compile-schemas" is called
<sil2100> hmmm, so probably it's not called during update
<sil2100> cwayne_: ping
<cwayne_> sil2100, yo
<sil2100> cwayne_: hey! We're investigating a bug in custom-tarball custom.key overrides
<kenvandine> sil2100, since citrain can't dual land regular dput packages, once it's built for wily i can create a 2nd vivid + overlay landing with sync:22 right?
<kenvandine> to sync from silo 22?
<sil2100> cwayne_: so there's that file in the custom tarball /custom/etc/dconf_source/db/custom.d/custom.key
<sil2100> cwayne_: an override for the 8 apps instead of 6 was written there... but it seems the dconf database wasn't rebuilt during the upgrade
<sil2100> cwayne_: do you know anything about this there? Is there a plan that the db should be recompiled during upgrade?
<cwayne_> sil2100, it should be updated based on the build_id
<cwayne_> there's an upstart job that checks if the build_id is old, and if so, run dconf update
<sil2100> cwayne_: hmmm
<sil2100> cwayne_: where is that upstart job? Can we find some logs for that?
<cwayne_> sil2100, i think it's /etc/init/custom-dconf.conf
<cwayne_> it's in package ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks
<mandel> sil2100, I though the changelog should not be touched => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/294/console
<sil2100> hmmmm
<sil2100> cwayne_: something is not right, checking /var/log/upstart/custom-dconf-update.log and I see: skipping dconf update
<sil2100> Even though the custom got updated
<sil2100> jibel: could you check /var/log/upstart/custom-dconf-update.log if you also have skipping dconf update
<mandel> sil2100, any idea? for me all this ci is close to magic :-
<mandel> :-/
<sil2100> mandel: could you poke kenvandine? Since he's working on u-s-s so he should know more about what that version means
<sil2100> And where it's coming from
<mandel> kenvandine, any idea => https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-009-1-build/294/console
<mandel> ??
<sil2100> kenvandine: let me get to you in a moment ;)
<jibel> sil2100, the only difference between the tarball and the upgraded device is the dconf db http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883304/
<sil2100> cwayne_: hm, maybe it's caused by the invalid custom tarball build ID?
<cwayne_> sil2100, what's /custom/build_id
<kenvandine> could it be because we have a version in proposed that isn't merged into trunk yet?
<sil2100> jibel, cwayne_, ogra_, pmcgowan: I'm worried that the problem is the reported by ogra_ custom tarbal build ID change...
<kenvandine> still waiting to be promoted to release
<sil2100> cwayne_: 1436463722
<sil2100> cwayne_: shouldn't it be the ID that we see in system-image instead?
<jibel> sil2100, cwayne_ apparently dconf update failed http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883310/
<sil2100> jibel: uh?
<cwayne_> sil2100, no that's a proper build_id
<mandel> kenvandine, oh, that could be it, can you ping me when it is there so that I can retry?
<mandel> kenvandine, I'll take the dog for a walk to waste some time :)
<kenvandine> mandel, will do!
<sil2100> jibel: that's strange, it implies the custom db wasn't generated yet
<mandel> kenvandine, perfect, thx!
<kenvandine> probably an hour or so
<sil2100> cwayne_: could you check the pastebin jibel posted? It looks strange that this directory doesn't exist
<jibel> sil2100, it's skipped because build time < timestamp of /custom/etc/dconf/db/custom
<pmcgowan> aha
<sil2100> jibel: well, stat can't find stat: cannot stat '/custom/etc/dconf/db/custom': No such file or directory
<sil2100> And this file should be there
<sil2100> As that's the compiled dconf database
<jibel> right in that case dconf_mtime is 0
<cwayne_> that doesn't make sense.. since the scope favorites are properly set, which is also in that dconf db
<sil2100> jibel: could you check if you have /custom/etc/dconf/db/custom on your device now?
<sil2100> I'm sure you do tho...
<jibel> sil2100, it's there
<jibel> sil2100, why is the upstart job executed twice?
<jibel> sil2100, you cannot have both updating and skipping
<jibel> sil2100, I removed the file and ran the job and the apps are there
<jibel> sil2100, is it running too early
<jibel> ?
<sil2100> hm, maybe, but I thought it was actually ran after the upgrade finished, on first boot after upgrade
<sil2100> cwayne_: ^ ?
<sil2100> cwayne_: (sorry for taking your time, but you're the most experienced custom tarball guy around ;) )
<cwayne_> sil2100, no worries :)  it should run on boot after the upgrade, let me try and poke around and figure out why its not
<cwayne_> what's even weirder is that my arale seems to have worked perfectly btw...
<jibel> cwayne_, yeah if you upgraded in rc-proposed it works fine but not on rc
<sil2100> Mine seemed to work fine on rc-proposed
<cwayne_> hm
<sil2100> Maybe some race condition when trying to rebuild the dconf database?
<sil2100> Doesnt' look like it
<cwayne_> it almost seems to me like the build_id wasn't copied right or something
<sil2100> cwayne_: to the custom tarball, or during upgrade?
<sil2100> jibel: actually, maybe the first line is from your fresh flash to #2, and the second one (the skipped part) is for the upgrade to #4
<jibel> sil2100, yes, that's what I'm checking
<sil2100> jibel: then it would indeed make sense that the file was not there... and maybe cwayne is right saying that there's something wrong with the build_id
<sil2100> And it skipped the upgrade
<jibel> exactly, that's my guess
<jibel> I'll confirm in a minute if the tarball ever transfers
<kgunn> trainguards not sure what's happening, but seeing an issue with citrain tool on mx4 wily
<kgunn> https://pastebin.canonical.com/135360/
<kgunn> it adds the ppa, does the apt update, but seems to fail the install part
<sil2100> kgunn: hm, a downgrade? Maybe it's indeed missing the right --force-yes flags now, not sure if it's written to handle this case wll
<sil2100> *well
<sil2100> robru: &
<sil2100> robru: ^
<sil2100> (ugh)
 * kgunn asks mir guys why u-s-c is a downgrade in //
<cwayne_> sorry, think i got booted from irc for awhile
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> cwayne_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883467/ <- in case you missed those
<fginther> AlbertA, thanks for getting back to me, the jobs have been updated.
<jibel> sil2100, so when I flash 2 dconf db is created, I saved the build_id and will upgrade
<sil2100> jibel: ok! Thanks, let's see what'll happen with the build_id...
<cwayne_> sil2100, ah yes, I did miss all that :)
<cwayne_> stupid xchat
<kenvandine> sil2100, don't forget my question :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, reading up now! :)
<kenvandine> mandel, merged, rebuild away!
<rvr> jamesh: Hi
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, the answer is yes :) That's the only way to go with dputs
<rvr> jamesh: I'm failing silo 10. With 250 png's, I see no thumbnails in gallery-app.
<sil2100> kenvandine: wait, actually...
<kenvandine> cool, just making sure i didn't have to wait for it to land in wily
<sil2100> kenvandine: depends on what kind of package we're talking about, since synces work only for CI Train versioned packages
<kenvandine> sync of libqofono
<sil2100> kenvandine: for others you'd have to do a manual upload yourself, as we can't guess the version format
<kenvandine> in silo 22 for wily
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so i should upload like 0ubuntu0.1 ?
<kenvandine> so it's less than wily?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, you'll have to figure out some versioning... I usually append something 'overlayish' there, since I'm worried that I'll get in conflict with SRUs
<sil2100> But 0ubuntu0.1 sounds fineish
<kenvandine> like?
<kenvandine> ok
<jibel> sil2100, does it fail because #2 has been flashed after the timestamp in build_id?
<jibel> sil2100, so the dconf db is newer than build_id?
<jibel> and not updated
<sil2100> jibel: hah, it makes sense... this would be a big bug in the custom dconf updater then
<jibel> sil2100, it probably never worked
<sil2100> jibel: I suppose that explains why it worked for us on rc-proposed
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> It works if you don't go back in history
<sil2100> cwayne_: ^
<sil2100> jibel: good catch
<jibel> sil2100, it won't work for someone who buy a retail phone with factory image lets say OTA1 and upgrade
<jibel> sil2100, however next ota would fix it because the build_id would become newer than the dconf db
<sil2100> The sad thing is... it's a bug on the rootfs, as the upstart job is not part of the custom tarball
<jibel> sil2100, , instead of doing a stat on the dconf db maybe a flag with a copy of the build id corresponding to when the db has been updated would fix the problem.
<sil2100> So if we want to fix this, we need to make a snapshot of the old OTA-5 image candidate
<jibel> nice
<sil2100> pmcgowan: ^
<jibel> pmcgowan,
<jibel> :)
<sil2100> It's an old problem, but this time it might cause trouble
<robru> kgunn: what version of the citrain tool are you using? vivid version, wily version?
<sil2100> robru: kgunn said it was the wily version
<robru> sil2100: kgunn: looks like he said his phone was wily, I mean is he running wily or vivid on his host machine
<pmcgowan> sil2100, jibel so whats the fix exactly change the logic on when to update?
<jibel> pmcgowan, yes it's comparing the build_id to the last access time of the dconf db, so if the db is created after build_id it will not be updated on next upgrade
<pmcgowan> jibel, so why is the current db later than the build_id
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since the db is generated after flashing
<pmcgowan> ah so never worked
<sil2100> So it has the image flash date timestamp...
<sil2100> It works in the theoretical case where someone had OTA-4 from the beginning and now upgrades to OTA-5
<sil2100> Since then the db is generated in the OTA time, so earlier than the new custom tarball
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so if I updated to ota4, I update to ota5 ok
<pmcgowan> but if I flash ota4, I cannot update to oat5 ok
<pmcgowan> ?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it depends when you got ota4
<pmcgowan> still confused then
<pmcgowan> oh I see
<pmcgowan> if I get ota4 after ota5 build
<pmcgowan> thats busted
<sil2100> pmcgowan: if you got ota4 at least 2 weeks ago, it's fine... but if you upgraded/flashed to ota4 in the last 1-2 weeks, you're broken
<jibel> exactly
<pmcgowan> why check at all
<sil2100> Yes
<pmcgowan> should it just update always?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: well, it's an upstart job that's running on every boot
<sil2100> pmcgowan: so it can't update the db on every boot as it's not required... in the best case it should only update when there's smoething to update
<jibel> pmcgowan, a solution would be to save the buildid against which the db was rebuilt
<pmcgowan> ok
<jibel> instead of comparing it to the timestamp of a file dynamically created
<pmcgowan> right
<pmcgowan> and thats in the upstart stuff in rootfs
<sil2100> We need ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks upgraded in this case...
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so we need to snapshot and poke
<sil2100> Yeah, I'll prepare the snapshot
<sil2100> The problem was... davmor2_ had a different case in his logs
<sil2100> And this wasted some of my time, as he didn't have the override in place
<sil2100> For unknown reasons
<jibel> sil2100, I verified if I force the execution of the job the missing favorite apps appear
<sil2100> Since this was his custom.key after 2 -> 4 upgrade:
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11878074/
<sil2100> jibel: you mean, force the dconf update in custom-dconf-update.conf and then upgrade?
<jibel> sil2100, true, I've the same problem now
<jibel> sil2100, during previous test the dconf keys were ok
<jibel> and now it's like davmor2_
<jibel> ????
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> WTH
<sil2100> jibel: could you pastebin the logs? Both the system-image ones and the one from recovery
<jibel> sil2100, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11883663/ the keys
<jibel> sil2100, that's ok, it's the wrong file in the pastebin
<sil2100> Aah!
<sil2100> dconf instead of dconf_source
<sil2100> Yeah, ok, missed that when I checked logs from davmor2_
<sil2100> Ok, so it was a red herring
<jibel> phew, don't do that again, it's sunny nearly 7:30 and I'd like to go swimming :)
<sil2100> Go go ;)
<sil2100> I need to finish up some other things and then prepare the snapshot PPA
<jibel> bbl
<kenvandine> mandel, i went ahead and kicked a rebuild of silo 9
<sil2100> pmcgowan: preparing the snapshot
<pmcgowan> sil2100, cwayne who can we assign that bug to
<sil2100> Not sure who is the current maintainer of ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks - is that penk?
<sil2100> Looks like another longer work day for me ;)
<mandel> kenvandine, great
<sil2100> kenvandine, robru, Mirv: could you not publish anything for a moment?
<sil2100> I don't want to confuse LP during the copy
<kenvandine> sure
<sil2100> Thanks
<cwayne> sil2100: i guess its penk now, yeah
<robru> sil2100: alright
<sil2100> pmcgowan: copying to the snapshot now...
<pmcgowan> sil2100, didnt seb128 log a bug about the Display results string not being translated? I cannot find it now
<kgunn> robru: sil2100 actually, my mistake at least on ppa with phone...i flashed rc-proposed, meant to flash devel
<kgunn> so i think nvmd
<robru> kgunn: if you have problems, best to try the version of citrain tool in lp:phablet-tools, it has some fixes that aren't released in vivid.
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> i think it was me for the moment
<davmor2> sil2100: just got back from the hospital did you sort it all out in the end?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, the update thing? yes just working out the best fix
<robru> sil2100: just noticed silo 45 waiting to publish, let me know when it's safe
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yeah just caught up on the bug email from it just a database timestamp that is mad
<sil2100> robru: one more minute :)
<robru> boiko: remember you can assign your own silos now ;-)
<boiko> robru: oh, I totally forgot, I thought it was only for reconfiguring, cool! :)
<robru> boiko: yeah there's a buffer at 5 silos, if there's only 5 free silos then you need a trainguard to greenlight it but generally it's open season on silos.
<boiko> robru: nice!
<robru> boiko: there'll be a more formal announcement about this when the spreadsheet replacement goes live, Real Soon Now
<boiko> robru: and I still didn't get the time to test it, shame on me :-S
<robru> boiko: no worries, I got some great feedback already and I think we're coming in for a strong finish here.
<boiko> great!
<sil2100> robru, kenvandine, Mirv: ok, things seem to look fine
<sil2100> robru, kenvandine, Mirv: you can land now
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<robru> bah
<pmcgowan> jibel, , didnt someone log a bug about the "Display results for X" string not being translated for scopes? I cannot find it now
<jibel> pmcgowan, I remember seb128 mentioned it.
<jibel> I am not sure there is a bug, let me check
<pmcgowan> jibel, kyle entered one but i thought it was already in
<jibel> I cannot find anything from seb
<jibel> pmcgowan, nope, all I found are the bugs the testers reported yesterday and that kyle marked as duplicates.
<pmcgowan> jibel, ok thanks, will use that one then
<seb128> jibel, pmcgowan, the one I mentioned was https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/+pots/unity-plugin-scopes/es/1/+translate
<seb128> that was not advertized to translators, nobody knows it's to translate I think
<pmcgowan> seb128, what do we do to trigger that?
<seb128> pmcgowan, "that"?
<seb128> let people know it's to translate
<seb128> usually email ubuntu-translators@ with a pointer to the new string
<seb128> also check with dpm that that template priority is high enough that it's listed as an important templates for translators
<pmcgowan> seb128, how do I check that priority
<seb128> pmcgowan, it's in https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/+pots/unity-plugin-scopes/+edit
<seb128> that one apparently has 0
<pmcgowan> heh so no wonder
<pmcgowan> lets bump it
<seb128> pmcgowan, also not that dialer-app's template was not update so the new "flight mode" dialog added for ota5 is not translated/translatable...
<seb128> yet another translation fail :-/
<pmcgowan> it is also prioirty 0
<pmcgowan> since I just checked it
<seb128> yeah, I'm unsure if that's where dpm change those
<pmcgowan> ok will wait for him to weigh in
<seb128> pmcgowan, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Phone which lists other scope sources but not the shell one
<seb128> pmcgowan, jibel, I think the string in the video/music is another issue, that's coming from the media scope
<seb128> bug #1472236 which has a merge request to update the template for a week
<ubot5> bug 1472236 in Unity Media Scanner Scope ""Nothing here yet" is not translated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472236
<seb128> pmcgowan, jibel ^
<kyrofa> cihelp: I have a package that's running in jenkins and autolanding. I need the configuration changed so that I can land it in the archives. What do I do?
<fginther> kyrofa, is this to move a package into the ci-train world?
<fginther> kyrofa, and what package is it?
<kyrofa> fginther, I'm a bit new to it, but yes I believe so (that's only way to get it into the archives, no?)
<kyrofa> fginther, unity-scope-snappy
<kyrofa> fginther, ci-train is the silos and whatnot?
<fginther> kyrofa, yes. ci-train == silos and path to the archive
<fginther> kyrofa, on our end, we need to make a config change to stop autolanding of MPs into trunk, the rest is up to you to work with the train folks
<kyrofa> fginther, very good. Would you like that request via email, or is it an easy change to make?
<fginther> kyrofa, I have all I need from this conversation, should have it ready by EOD
<kyrofa> fginther, awesome, thanks!
<slangasek> sil2100: hey, so regarding the gcc5 silo; I understood from our discussion that you told me I could fill out the spreadsheet with just some representative packages listed in 'additional source packages to land', but not have to list all of them, is that right?
<slangasek> sil2100: robru is telling me that large parts of the train are going to be uncooperative with this
<sil2100> slangasek: all the list is needed to publish it, but to assign the silo only a few were necessary
<sil2100> It was for silo assignment
<slangasek> sil2100: ah, I see.  So is there any reason that we as core-devs couldn't/shouldn't bypass the publish job and just use copy-package directly?  which is going to be simpler than adding 1000 package names to the spreadsheet box
<sil2100> slangasek: no reason, I guess that's much saner that way
<slangasek> ok
<sil2100> e.g. copy-package
<robru> slangasek: well if you bypass the publish job, other silos won't be marked dirty
<robru> sil2100: slangasek anyway i approve of the idea of making the train infer packages based on ppa contents, but that'll take some work and other things are priorities now
<slangasek> robru: isn't the train supposed to figure out on its own when someone has done a direct upload to the archive?
<slangasek> sorry that's a rhetorical question.  it is supposed to figure out on its own ;)
<slangasek> but does that not have the effect of marking silos as dirty?
<robru> slangasek: i don't know what train you've been using all this time. Our train is a dog that requires constant manual prodding and babysitting. Nothing is ever automatic
<robru> slangasek: oh you said archive
<robru> slangasek: yeah at publish time it'll complain
<slangasek> s/complain/fail/, I hope
<robru> slangasek: the point of marking dirty is that silo owners get warned before publishing
<slangasek> yes
<robru> slangasek: yeah fail
<robru> slangasek: are you planning on merging everything back to trunks manually, too?
<slangasek> robru: um, no, that's the thing that the train is supposed to have been taking care of automatically for us
<slangasek> robru: direct uploads to the archive by core-devs are supposed to be automatically picked up by the train
<robru> slangasek: on what planet?
<robru> Surely not this one
<slangasek> now, maybe "by the train" is actually "by the next lander who tries to publish the package and gets told to go merge the thing"
<robru> slangasek: yeah, that. The train offers no help there, landers get to keep the pieces
<slangasek> ok
<robru> slangasek: please file some bugs. I'd love to streamline these pain points after I'm done with bileto
<slangasek> robru: well, most of this is half-formed impressions I have of how things were supposed to work, not actionable bugs
<slangasek> but I'll try to correct that
<robru> slangasek: well "train should resync trunk for you" is an actionable feature request i agree with
<robru> slangasek: also "train should infer ppa contents" is another good one
<robru> slangasek: i mean, that would be an amazing world to live in. I'm shocked you thought those things existed already
<slangasek> haha
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-16
<Mirv> morning
<anpok_> hi
<anpok_> we finished testing silo-004 yesterday ..
<anpok_> ping trainguards: there is one thing remaining
<anpok_> we started with dual landing and switched to wily only landing becaue we have additional source packages..
<anpok_> but the landing ppa for silo 004 still has the vivid+overlay packages in it..
<anpok_> I hope this does not cause troubles..
<anpok_> .. oh and additionally it is still marked as requres QA signoff - not sure if that is needed for a wily landing..
<Mirv> anpok_: no it doesn't cause trouble, we can remove the packages not supposed to be there anymore
<Mirv> anpok_: and eh, yes, it does not need QA signoff :)
<Mirv> anpok_: do you want to make a copy of the vivid packages already built there, or are you ok reuploading/rebuilding them?
<anpok_> hm yes .. what do I need to download?
<anpok_> Mirv: I started a new row for syncing to vivid+overlay .. can we copy the additional source packages over to that silo then..
<anpok_> all but glmark2.. we decided to bump glmark2 in overla
<anpok_> so we would use the wily version there..
<Mirv> anpok_: ok, just a moment
<Mirv> anpok_: ok, all vivid packages from 004 except glmark2 copied to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-053/+packages - does that look correct?
<Mirv> anpok_: I will now remove the vivid packages from 004 and prepare it for the wily publishing
<Mirv> anpok_: so I'm running WATCH_ONLY build of 004, don't worry
<anpok_> ok
<Mirv> anpok_: should I copy the 004's glmark2 wily to 053 for vivid?
<anpok_> Mirv: yes
<anpok_> the wily one yes
<Mirv> anpok_: ok, glmark2 2014.03+git20150611.fa71af2d-0ubuntu2 building for vivid now in 053
<Mirv> anpok_: regarding 004, all MP:s would need approval: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/67/console
<Mirv> if you've the permissions to top-approve them, just go through them and do it, but I can't do it
<anpok_> Mirv: oh! not all of them .. I will trigger the necessary people
<Mirv> anpok_: thanks!
<mardy> cihelp, does anyone understand why this build is failing? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-052-1-build/3/console
<mardy> looks like it cannot create the source tarball
<Mirv> mardy: ping trainguards, not cihelp, if thre's a CI Train problem
<Mirv> mardy: my guess would be that you need to add .bzr-builddeb directory to your (first ever) landing (or push such a thing directly to the trunk first)
<Mirv> mardy: and the .bzr-builddeb/ would have default.conf like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/.bzr-builddeb/default.conf
<Mirv> mardy: then try the building again
<mardy> Mirv: ah, I'll try that, thanks
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: do we know if there is anyone working on fixing the customization hooks?
<jibel> ssweeny and cwayne were discussing a fix yesterday evening. I don't know what the conclusion has been
<jibel> if an
<jibel> y
<sil2100> mzanetti: hey! Where is qml-module-qbluetooth built from?
<davmor2> mzanetti: say outer space it will fry his head ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Today my head is frying anyway, I feel worse than yesterday
<mzanetti> sil2100, you mean where to code for it is located?
<sil2100> Yes, what source package it's coming from
<mzanetti> outer space, yes
<mzanetti> sil2100, http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtconnectivity.git/
<mzanetti> qtconnectivity5
<mzanetti> it also contains QtNfc
<mzanetti> not sure how far we are with the kernel enablement there
<mardy> trainguards, can you help me solve this build issue? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-052-1-build/lastBuild/console
<sil2100> mardy: looks like a geniune failure, looking at the build logs
<sil2100> But it seems it  failed building for all arches
<sil2100> I see a cmake error there
<sil2100> mardy: are you using google mock in your project? Since it seems if you do, you're missing a dependency to google-mock
<sil2100> mardy: and cmake is failing to find one of its directories, as it doesn't seem to be installed
<mardy> sil2100: I think you are right, but I cannot understand how you got to this conclusion; I don't see anything about google mock in the logs
<sil2100> mardy: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211794576/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-i386.online-accounts-api_0.1%2B15.10.20150716-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz <- here for instance
<sil2100> mardy: the train only gives you links to build logs of the packages that failed building, so I browsed it through for errors
<mardy> sil2100: oh, indeed; I guess I didn't explore the jenkins' interface well enough :-)
<sil2100> And saw this:
<sil2100> CMake Error at cmake/FindGMock.cmake:6 (add_subdirectory):
<sil2100>   add_subdirectory given source "/usr/src/gmock" which is not an existing
<sil2100>   directory.
<sil2100> :)
<mardy> sil2100: thanks a lot, I'll get it fixed
<sil2100> Excellent, you're welcome
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, I'm about to train dednick to be a lander, can you grant him permission please
<sil2100> mzanetti: sure, on it
<sil2100> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> thanks :)
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! Can I bother you with https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily-qtbluetooth/+merge/264977 for a moment? Once this is approved I'll upload the vivid-packaged version to the overlay
<alextu>  #launchpad
<psivaa> Laney: I've commented on the wily lvm desktop bug, please take a look. I need to be afk for a bit now, and be happy to answer any questions whey i come back
<Laney> psivaa-afk: I think it's likely to be cyphermox rather than me (trying hard not to own this bug), but can you point to where you can see the failure in the logs or give a link/instructions for how to run it outselves?
<cyphermox> what's the bug no?
<Laney> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-test-cases/+bug/1474887
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1474887 in Ubuntu Test Cases "wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-lvm is failing" [Undecided,New]
 * Laney eyes cyphermox up suspiciously early
<cyphermox> doubtful any preseed changes are going to fix a system that already boots
<cyphermox> Laney: yeah, couldn't sleep any more... which is weird because I went to bed pretty late after a few hours ingressing
<cyphermox> psivaa-afk: my guess is that the test itself is wrong for LVM. It looks for the very first line in the output of mount to start with /dev/mapper, which probably won't be the case
<cyphermox> (because the first entry in mount is usually not the mountpoint for /)
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<cjwatson> FYI, all newly-created amd64/i386 LP builds will now be dispatched to scalingstack (lcy01-*/lgw01-*), even if they're in non-virtualised archives such as silos
<cjwatson> Retries will still go to the bare-metal build farm for now, until we're confident enough in things to do the more invasive database surgery
<cjwatson> (Retries of builds created prior to this change, that is)
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, I can't free a silo due to an error.. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-3-merge-clean/6/console
<Mirv> sil2100: actually, it apparently got far enough in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-3-merge-clean/5/console already so that it disappeared now from dashboard, even though that too ended in an error
<Mirv> weird
<sil2100> Mirv: hm, this error usually means the silo was already freed
<sil2100> Mirv: you sure it wasn't auto-merged or you didn't run the job twice?
<Mirv> sil2100: no, as you can see there it removed packages first in that job nr 5
<sil2100> Then maybe the silo was in overall in a busted state.
<Mirv> sil2100: probably when the silo is never formally built (build job not run), that happens. I was only manually uploading packages for testing.
<sil2100> Ah, no watch_only?
<sil2100> ogra_, slangasek: could any of you review/approve this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily-qtbluetooth/+merge/264977
<Mirv> anpok_: just two empty commits non-approved anymore, I guess those don't need special permission to top-approve?
<Mirv> trying.
<Mirv> anpok_: now this is more problems for you though, there are new, non built commits in two of the branches so you need to investigate that: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/68/console
<kyrofa> trainguards: last I heard, I can't actually land anything in the archives via the spreadsheet replacement beta. Is that still the case?
<sil2100> kyrofa: hey! Not sure if you can, I think it's still not possible currently, as I think those are using the staging PPAs
<Mirv> anpok_: it seems those are only a changelog entry change and comment change by you, so you'll need to decide whether you want to rebuild the packages for those or not
<kyrofa> sil2100, alright, thanks for the info! I wanted to make sure before I tried to get a new project silo'd
<Mirv> sil2100: actually, I think we cannot even force publishing something if there's a branch that has a newer commit that what was built? ie rebuild needed always?
<sil2100> Mirv: I think currently there's no way to force-publish it besides doing a copy-package
<sil2100> You need to rebuild or revert the commits from the branch
<sil2100> Revert and do a push --overwrite
<kyrofa> trainguards: I'm preparing a new project to go through the CI train. Does the debian/changelog version need to be anything special for the train magic to happen?
<sil2100> kyrofa: no, the train will try to be smart and change it to something following its format - be sure to just add a changelog entry that's UNRELEASED with the correct upstream version number
<sil2100> So, for instance, something like 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 should just work
<sil2100> The train should mangle it into something it understands during build
<kyrofa> sil2100, alright, very good. Can you please point me to the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain
<sil2100> (it's a redirect)
<kyrofa> sil2100, perfect!
<jdstrand> john-mcaleely: hey, is bug #1360403 for OTA-5? I saw in bug #1439101 you mentioned OTA-5 will fix a lot of things, but 1360403 actually makes mms work flawlessly for me (t-mobile).
<ubot5> bug 1360403 in nuntium (Ubuntu) "MMS does not work with T-Mobile US" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1360403
<ubot5> bug 1439101 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "impossible receive MMS any operator on bq aquaris E4.5 " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1439101
<jdstrand> john-mcaleely: I imagine it would fix things for others as well (obviously you would want to talk to abeato-- I'm just mentioning this as a user)
<jdstrand> john-mcaleely: (this is already in silo 2 btw)
<jdstrand> john-mcaleely: I should be more clear-- rc-proposed (ie all of OTA-5) *plus* silo 2 makes mms work great for me
<davmor2> jdstrand: no then ota5 is done, ota 6 will have the fix
<jdstrand> that is what I figured. that's too bad (not for me, I will just install silo 2 and be done with it)
<davmor2> jdstrand: There are a bunch of underlying fixes that abeato and awe did for ota5 that I think make silo 002 work, but fixed issues with mms for many others.  So I think there will be a few more improvements along the way.
<kyrofa> cihelp: Can you verify that autolanding has been disabled for unity-scope-snappy?
<jdstrand> sure, I understand that (I've been following this very closely). just saying, ota-5 plus silo 2 is the first time mms has ever worked for me
<fginther> kyrofa, yes, it's disabled now
<ogra_> pfft ... MMS ... send a postcard ... thats cheaper
<jdstrand> and I thought it worth mentioning that it is as close as it is, especially since ota-5 is delayed. it isn't my call, just providing info
<kyrofa> fginther, so if I approve MPs nothing will happen without the CI train, correct?
<jdstrand> ogra_: heh
<ogra_> sil2100, sorry, currently wrangling with a snappy prob ... i'll get to your MP later
<abeato> jdstrand, which is your operator?
<jdstrand> tmobile
<fginther> kyrofa, yes, approved MPs will be ignored by the ci s-jenkins now
<ogra_> jdstrand, no joking ... MMS in europe is like 1.20€
<kyrofa> fginther, awesome, thank you!
<abeato> jdstrand, ok t-mobile us wait for ota-6
<fginther> kyrofa, you're welcome
<john-mcaleely> jdstrand, sadly, I understand it missed the ota-5 cut
<john-mcaleely> so will land in ota-6
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah but after the greek affair that's what 3 cents ;)
<seb128> ogra_, non-sense, in France most subscriptions include them for free
<seb128> like for 5€/month you can get 2 hours call and unlimited sms/mms
<jdstrand> hey, like I said. not my call-- I'm extremely pleased to install silo 2 on my device
<jdstrand> just thought I'd pass along the info
<davmor2> seb128: no pay as you go in the uk include them, I think they are in contract sims though
<abeato> jdstrand, note however that many fixes for mms already landed, there was just a small thing needed for t-mobile us, but I think most of the other operators should work now
<davmor2> seb128: roughly 60p in the uk up to £1
<seb128> davmor2, yeah, most people in france has sim contracts, not pay as you go
<seb128> have*
<abeato> jdstrand, for instance Free in france
<ogra_> seb128, pfft, france ... communists !
<ogra_> :D
<seb128> :-)
<john-mcaleely> they're not in my UK contract
<john-mcaleely> which makes testing tedious
<ogra_> yeah, same here
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no expensive not tedious ;)
<ogra_> i got free SMS
<ogra_> but MMS cost a fortune
<john-mcaleely> tedious to read the bill :-)
<abeato> fortunately in my case the price dropped from 1 eur + VAT to 0.5 a couple of months ago
<john-mcaleely> abeato, I guess you're a bulk user :-)
<abeato> but anyway I had to spend like 30/40 eur in MMS last month, john-mcaleely knows that :D
<john-mcaleely> indeed
<abeato> john-mcaleely, probably the only MMS bulk user in Spain these days :)
<john-mcaleely> ha
<davmor2> abeato: Europe
<abeato> davmor2, maybe EMEA ;)
<davmor2> abeato: infact, the world bar the USA
<abeato> lol
<rvr> jdstrand: ping
<jdstrand> rvr: hey
<rvr> jdstrand: Hi, I'm testing silo 11 and I found some issues with apparmor
<rvr> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11887897/
<rvr> jdstrand: The popup is stuck loading the login page
<rvr> jdstrand: During installation, I downgraded to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.12, the version in the silo PPA.
<rvr> The one in the overlay PPA is 1.3.13
<jdstrand> rvr: let me circle back to you. got pulled into a meeting right after I said 'hey'
<tsdgeos> coolio
 * tsdgeos tries
<rvr> awe_: ping
<awe_> rvr, pong
<rvr> awe_: How to test silo 6?
<awe_> rvr, I would run your standard network test cases;  if you want to test the specific changes for the APN editor, then you have a choice of either doing so manually using ofono scripts, or using the corresponding system-settings silo for the apn editor
<awe_> but you'd need to check with jgdx as to it's current status
<awe_> rvr, I think you testing should be primarily focused on ensuring there are no regression
<awe_> s
<rvr> awe_: Ok
<kyrofa> fginther, while autolanding is disabled for unity-scope-snappy, is it still running tests etc. for MPs?
<anpok_> Mirv: I rebuilt (004) .. I just realized that the vivid mir package in the former dual landing silo was outdated.. can you copy the wily ubuntu-system-compositor and mir package instead
<kyrofa> cihelp: while autolanding is disabled for unity-scope-snappy, is it still running tests etc. for MPs?
<josepht> kyrofa: yes, it should be.
<kyrofa> josepht, hmm, alright, maybe I'm just being paranoid. It's been over an hour is all
<josepht> kyrofa: I'll take a look in a few minutes. Do you have a link to the MP handy?
<kyrofa> josepht: https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/unity-scope-snappy/improve_debs/+merge/264640
<kyrofa> josepht, I appreciate your eyes :)
<jdstrand> rvr: ok, back
<jdstrand> rvr: so, 1.3.12 and 1.3.13 are equivalent for what you are testing
<rvr> jdstrand: Ok
<rvr> jdstrand: So, do you think those denials are harmless?
<jdstrand> I do, based on a conversation with mardy before
<jdstrand> let me find the bug
<jdstrand> rvr: this is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1468792
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468792 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "various apparmor denials when using ubuntu-account-plugin template" [Critical,In progress]
<jdstrand> let me check something
<jdstrand> ah right
<jdstrand> rvr: so, what is happening is that we allow this: owner @{HOME}/.cache/online-accounts-ui/id-*-@{APP_PKGNAME}_@{APP_APPNAME}/
<jdstrand> rvr: but we intentionally don't allow this: @{HOME}/.cache/online-accounts-ui/
<jdstrand> rvr: something needs to create @{HOME}/.cache/online-accounts-ui/ on the apps behalf.
<jdstrand> rvr: it is believed that this is another bug:
<jdstrand> actually, no
<jdstrand> I thought it was related to another one, but I was wrong
<jdstrand> rvr: last I heard, with apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.12 and higher, all relevant denials are fix and that if there is a problem it is somewhere else
<jdstrand> rvr: I'm going to comment in the bug regarding @{HOME}/.cache/online-accounts-ui/
<rvr> jdstrand: It is point 1 of that bug
<rvr> jdstrand: "1. There is a denial to create this directory if it does not exist already" /home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/online-accounts-ui
<rvr> Hmm
<rvr> name="/home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/online-accounts-ui/"
<rvr> Yup
<kyrofa> josepht, that MP ran! Did you poke it, or did it just take time?
<josepht> kyrofa: I poked it
<kyrofa> josepht, heh, thanks :)
<slangasek> sil2100: qml-module-qtbluetooth, you've analyzed the impact on the size of the phone image and everyone's happy with the result?
<josepht> kyrofa: np, it thought it had already looked at rev 32 so it didn't try to run again.
<jdstrand> rvr: I'm quite confident the  /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ is harmless. I'm less so about /home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/online-accounts-ui/
<jdstrand> rvr: can you do: 'mkdir -p /home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/online-accounts-ui/' then ttry again?
<rvr> jdstrand: Sure
<sil2100> slangasek: I checked that and was fine, but I didn't consult with anyone ;)
<rvr> jdstrand: Jul 16 15:37:30 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   52.552819]type=1400 audit(1437061050.590:131): apparmor="DENIED" operation="mknod" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.rmescandon.asana_account-plugin_1.0.0" name="/home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/online-accounts-ui/ef91bab385a7f63fa8bbf22bbf9d1bdf" pid=3546 comm="QQmlThread" requested_mask="c" denied_mask="c" fsuid=32011 ouid=32011
<sil2100> I think it was around ~260KB of additional space required
<AlbertA> fginther: is it possible to enable listing the mir-clang-ts-wily-amd64-build jobs through a public URL (similar to:  https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-wily-amd64-build/)?
<jdstrand> rvr: ok-- that indicates two things-- one, the denial is not harmless and two, there is a bug in the silo because /home/phablet/.cache/QML/Apps/online-accounts-ui/ef91bab385a7f63fa8bbf22bbf9d1bdf is not app-specific, and it should be
<rvr> jdstrand: Ack
<rvr> mardy: ^
<rvr> dbarth: ^
<dbarth> reading
<dbarth> ah, so not harmless after all :/
<jdstrand> dbarth: you might see comments 12 and 13 from bug 1468792
<ubot5> bug 1468792 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "various apparmor denials when using ubuntu-account-plugin template" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468792
<slangasek> sil2100: ok.  I'm not sure what the policy should be on adding new interfaces to the phone, this seems like something that should be checked with product management or so?
<dbarth> hmm, yet i was able to create the account, whereas rvr could not in his testing
<dbarth> rvr: could you double check the package versions that effectively got installed on your test phone?
<rvr> dbarth: Hmm
<rvr> dbarth: Grrrr... citrain tool didn't install the packages
<rvr> dbarth: Rechecking
<sil2100> slangasek: I think this was a request from management as well as it's a feature request from higher-up, but I don't know, I'm managing seeds since recently
<dbarth> rvr: ah!
<rvr> because of the downgrade problem
<sil2100> slangasek: I could check with pmcgowan now
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hey! mzanetti requested adding qml-module-qtbluetooth to the seeds for bluetooth file transfer support
<sil2100> pmcgowan: just want to confirm it's approved by product management
<mzanetti> right. I didn't talk to anyone...
<mzanetti> I just installed it to my phone, had a little play, it seemed working and so I thought I'd start the discussion
<sil2100> Oh, so I misunderstood
<mzanetti> but yeah... I still think we should have it
<sil2100> Well, still new to this process, in the past I was only getting requests from management
<sil2100> pmcgowan: you think this will be fine? It's an additional ~260KB of space (with new dependencies)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, is that a standard Qt 5 module
<pmcgowan> that seems fine
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yes, it's from Qt5
<mzanetti> it has been released upstream by now, yes
<pmcgowan> ok
<mzanetti> when we first put together the seed it was still marked "experimental"
<sil2100> slangasek: ^ we have approval, sorry for that, will make sure to confirm every change with the PT
<slangasek> sil2100: ok, merged
<ogra_> was that the seed change ?
<slangasek> sil2100: I guess this needs an ubuntu-touch-meta upload?
<slangasek> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> ah, thanks
<sil2100> slangasek: I have the vivid-overlay version prepared
 * ogra_ would have had time now :)
<sil2100> slangasek: I can prepare a wily version too, but I never remember if I should prepare it by hand or is there some magic way to build it out of the branch
<slangasek> sil2100: ah, this is being changed for vivid too? hmm I'm not sure how that will work
 * sil2100 uploads the overlay version in teh meantime
<sil2100> slangasek: we always prepare a separate version of the ubuntu-touch-meta and upload
<ogra_> slangasek, sil2100, err, wait
<slangasek> sil2100: er, you're talking about a vivid-overlay /package/, not a merge?
<sil2100> slangasek: yes, package
<ogra_> slangasek, sil2100, qml modules need to go into the sdk-libs
<ogra_> (and slangasek is right, that would need a framework bump i guess)
<slangasek> sil2100: the metapackages are supposed to be autogenerated from the seeds using the ./update command
<sil2100> ogra_: oh?
<ogra_> slangasek, not for releases releases :)
<ogra_> slangasek, there we always need to hack the meta directly
<ogra_> because the seeds get locked on release day
<slangasek> hmm
<ogra_> *released releases
<sil2100> If the place for it is in sdk-libs then indeed it's not so easy
<ogra_> well, all qml modules live there
<rvr> dbarth: Doesn't load either
<ogra_> and essentially make up our framework
<ogra_> not sure what our policy for vivid is here
<ogra_> as an architect :)
<dbarth> rvr: ?!
<dbarth> rvr: with the same error messages?
<ogra_> but i imagine we cant just enhance the framework without any version bumps
<sil2100> Ok then, let's hold off getting this change merged/approved
<sil2100> It's not critical enough and we need to put a bit more thought into it
<ogra_> sil2100, i guess you want tvoss inpout for that one first
<ogra_> bumping in wily shouldnt be a prob though
<sil2100> Right
<davmor2> sil2100: meeting
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: the merge was committed to the seed branch, but I'll hold off on uploading anything until we have a final decision
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ogra_ is right, that becomes part of the sdk
<rvr> dbarth: jdstrand: Jul 16 15:51:19 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [   74.711347]type=1400 audit(1437061879.696:123): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" profile="com.ubuntu.developer.rmescandon.asana_account-plugin_1.0.0" name="/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/oxide-qt/chrome-sandbox" pid=3750 comm="online-accounts" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<rvr>  
<ogra_> slangasek, well, wily is -dev anyway, any chanes there should be ok ... this is just about vivid ... where seeds arent used anyway
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ogra_ we did just add a 15.10-dev framework a bit belatedly
<pmcgowan> the fw definition is a bit unwieldy
<slangasek> ogra_: if it's supposed to go in sdk-libs, that affects the seed for wily also.
<jdstrand> rvr: you need the webview policy group
<ogra_> slangasek, yes, i'm only talking about wily :)
<dbarth> rvr: oh, did you apply comment #3 from the bug report ? that's the key
<ogra_> slangasek, vivid doesnt have seeds anymore
<dbarth> ie, the package doesn't have the right policy embedded, and it needs an upgrade via:
<ogra_> (not functional seeds at least)
<dbarth>   cd /var/lib/apparmor/profiles
<dbarth>     sudo apparmor_parser -r click_com.ubuntu.developer.rmescandon.asana_account-plugin_1.0.0
<rvr> dbarth: Ah
<dbarth> rvr: sorry, that was not totally obvious from the spreadsheet comment
<jdstrand> dbarth, rvr: comment #3's point '1' is already resolved in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.3.12 and higher
<rvr> dbarth: jdstrand: I executed that, and the popup is still stuck loading the login page
<jdstrand> rvr: what dbarth said isn't quite enough
<jdstrand> rvr: you need to look at /var/lib/apparmor/clicks/*asana*, then add 'networking' and 'webview' to the policy_groups
<jdstrand> rvr: then you need to: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/click_*asana* ; sudo aa-clickhook
<dbarth> rvr: well, that's the whole of comment #3, ie download the improved profile from mardy, which should go into the next version of the package
<jdstrand> dbarth: no
<jdstrand> dbarth: stable-phone-overlay has all the fixes that can be applied
<jdstrand> dbarth: to apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<rvr> jdstrand: dbarth: Is the click package wrong?
<jdstrand> rvr: if it doesn't contain 'webview', then yes, it is wrong
<jdstrand> dbarth: ie, I incorporated mardy's fixes
<jdstrand> dbarth: but the silo is not operating correctly in the manner I described in comments #12 and #13
<dbarth> jdstrand: which click package version should we use? i refer to the one received by email, not the store upload which is unaccessible for us
<rvr> jdstrand: dbarth: Now it loads
<dbarth> rvr: what changed?
<rvr> dbarth: I added the profile changes that jdstrand described
<jdstrand> well, hold on-- you had to do the mkdir still, right?
<dbarth> ok
<rvr> jdstrand: Yes, let me remove it
<jdstrand> dbarth: the asane attached to my email with 'Subject: Re: account-plugins apparmor confinement' on 2015/06/26 has the corrected policy groups
<jdstrand> asana*
<rvr> jdstrand: It loads, even after removing the directory :-/
<jdstrand> :\
<jdstrand> rvr: sending you the updated click
<rvr> jdstrand: Ack
<jdstrand> rvr: I think the test environment is compromised. I advise restarting the tests with the click I provided
<rvr> Reflashing
<jdstrand> I don't really know what online accounts is doing behind the scenes
<dbarth> yup, agreed
<dbarth> i can do the same here
<jdstrand> I suspect that parts of it completed despite the failure
<dbarth> rvr: you on wily, right?
<jdstrand> and therefire simply removing the dir didn't reset it
<rvr> dbarth: Nope, overlay PPA
<rvr> dbarth: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en
<dbarth> ah ok, switching there then
<rvr> jdstrand: dbarth: It loads
<rvr> After reinstalling everything
<rvr> And using jdstrand's click package
<dbarth> rvr: right, i have the same here; worked like a charm (again ;) using my corporate google account to login even
<dbarth> though i do get a few denials due to the webview wanting to go over the board, but that's cosmetic, and can be managed in a separate bug
<rvr> dbarth: I can also create another account in Ubuntu
<rvr> One
<rvr> dbarth: jdstrand: Approving the silo
<dbarth> rvr: thank you
<cwayne> trainguards: hiya, can i get a silo for line 72? it's part of the dconf custom fix
<cwayne> sil2100: ^
<robru> cwayne: on it
<cwayne> robru: <3
<robru> cwayne: you didn't specify what series to release to
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100: goodnight
<sil2100> Not yet! Just waving hands to cwayne o/
<robru> heh
<sil2100> robru, cwayne: can that be dual landed?
<cwayne> don't see any reason why not
<sil2100> Ok, if that's an MR then it makes sense
<cwayne> sil2100: so funny story, seems we had a fix for this in place over a year ago (we didn't realize there was a bug to fix, we were just going to move to a precompiled db)
<robru> cwayne: ok silo 35
<cwayne> this'll require some fixes to the custom build scripts as well, so we'd need to coordinate its landing sil2100
<cwayne> robru: thanks
<robru> cwayne: you're welcome
<sil2100> cwayne: hm, is this well tested?
<sil2100> cwayne: ok, so we'll need a coordinated custom release, right? For OTA-5 we'll only release this fix for arale
<cwayne> sil2100: ssweeny just tested it, yeah
<sil2100> For vegetahd and krillin we won't do an OTA-5 respin
<cwayne> sil2100: ack, ill work on getting a custom tar ready so we can test both together
<sil2100> cwayne: excellent, thanks :)
<sil2100> davmor2, jibel: ^
<robru> kgunn: nah you gotta wait until u-s-s-o-a finishes migrating before rebuilding
<kgunn> robru: ah...was just reacting to dashboard
<robru> kgunn: yeah it's kind of a race condition, dashboard is set as dirty when the other silo publishes, but rebuilding doesn't work until the other silo merges
<robru> kgunn: no, it's exactly a race condition, no kind of about it ;-)
<robru> kgunn: fortunately it'll get marked dirty again when the merge happens
<kgunn> sure
<kgunn> np
<psivaa> cyphermox: i've commented on your MP for lvm test fix
<cyphermox> ok
<jordan> trainguards, line 73 is ready for a silo
<dobey> trainguards: if a landing is for vivid without the overlay ppa specified, it will get pushed out to vivid-updates as an SRU, right?
<fginther> renatu, The buteo jobs have been running for about a day now, can you confirm they are setup correctly? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/buteo-syncfw-qml-ci/ and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts-ci/
<renatu> fginther, thanks. Everything looks ok. The "/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts-ci" will fail because some missing deps.
<robru> dobey: yep, but it's up to you to make sure you get all the SRU paperwork filed and ping sru people to prod it along, otherwise it just sits in UNAPPROVED for *literally months*
<robru> dobey: average lead time on a train SRU is typically 2 months
<dobey> robru: ok. i was just making sure that the train handled that sort of thing already. not that i need to do it right now :)
<robru> dobey: yep that's been supported since the beginning.
<dobey> ok. i'm going to move a couple more projects over to CI train, so just clarifying before i do all the work ;)
<robru> jordan: silo 55, note conflicts in silos 3, 4, and 46
<kyrofa> trainguards: I don't seem to have permission to modify the CI train spreadsheet. How do I get that?
<robru> kyrofa: one sec
 * alecu vouches for kyrofa
<kyrofa> Got it robru, thank you!
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome
<robru> kyrofa: let me know if you have any questions about the spreadsheet. also, don't spend too much time learning about it because it's all changing next week
<jordan> robru, ack. These are little four-liner patches in each repo, but I'll confirm that there's not overlap with 3, 4, and 46
<robru> jordan: it's more like, after you release this silo, make sure the owners of 3, 4, and 46 know they need to rebuild ;-)
<jordan> robru, ack
<robru> jordan: or the other way around depending on who publishes first. communication is key
<robru> kgunn: safe to rebuild now ^
<kgunn> thanks!
<robru> kyrofa: ok, silo 11
<kyrofa> Thanks robru!
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome
<robru> kgunn: do you have a core dev lined up for silo 4? I see Laney is responsible for gtk there but not sure about the rest
<kgunn> robru: uh.... :P
<kgunn> robru: we have RAOF on our team who is one
<robru> kgunn: lots of packaging changes! can you get him to review? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/69/artifact/
<kgunn> he'll be on in about an hour or so
<kgunn> robru: ok, after that, is he good to own all the action...or does he need to ping back here ?
<robru> kgunn: he can ping me and I can publish the silo.
<kgunn> ok..
<kgunn> ah crap.... i think he might still be on vacation
<kgunn> mterry much thanks!
<kgunn> robru: mterry taking a look...
<robru> kgunn: mterry great
 * mterry waves at robru
<robru> mterry: hey buddy, long time
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Laney, I'm looking at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/69/artifact/gtk+3.0_packaging_changes.diff and I see that gtk+3.0's debian/control.in didn't get entirely updated -- looks like it got updated in one place, but debian/control got updated in two places.  Right?
<mterry> I don't think it's a critical omission
<mterry> Laney, but maybe fix it in bzr
<mterry> robru, an empty changelog is no good right?  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/69/artifact/unity-system-compositor_packaging_changes.diff
<cyphermox> psivaa: so, should I file a new merge against the other branch or are you including the changes in your branch?
<robru> mterry: bah
<psivaa> cyphermox: i'd ask you to do an MP against the other branch please
<psivaa> cyphermox: that MP has to be approved and merged by ubuntu-server-developers anyway
<robru> kgunn: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/69/artifact/unity-system-compositor_packaging_changes.diff do you have any idea what's going on here? aside from the empty bullet point there's a giant chunk of seemingly duplicated changelog, I have no idea why.
<cyphermox> psivaa: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/ubuntu-test-cases/fix_lvm/+merge/265039
<cyphermox> I can do the merge myself..
<kgunn> robru: no idea
 * kgunn looks at mps
<robru> kgunn: yeah I guess the MP is busted.
<robru> kgunn: I don't know who's idea it was to copy & paste 0.0.5+15.10.20150506.1-0ubuntu1 into a new entry for wily, don't do that
<kgunn> robru: i know who the culprits most likely are....will relay the message
<psivaa> cyphermox: I have approved it
<robru> kgunn: please make the changelog entry like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11889568/ then rebuild
<kgunn> ack
<robru> kgunn: thanks
<robru> kgunn: oh and just rebuild that one, not the whole silo ;-)
<kgunn> robru: yes of course
<robru> great
<kgunn> robru: am i that dumb of a manager ? :-P
<kgunn> don't answer that
<robru> kgunn: I can't remember who but I've seen it happen, just making sure ;-)
<kgunn> robru: totally possible with me...thanks for the reminder :)
<robru> kgunn: you're welcome!
<robru> kyrofa: please have a skim over our packaging guidelines for the train, it may help resolve the build failure you're seeing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging
<cwayne> fginther: hi, I can apt-get install stuff in my jenkins job if i need it right?
<cwayne> like it's all run in a chroot or something so i wouldn't be polluting anything i mean
<robru> kyrofa: particularly the part about split building
<kyrofa> robru, oh, is that what it's whining about?
<kyrofa> robru, what about the package version?
<robru> kyrofa: yeah there's a few packaging niggles I noticed in your branch. split building is a big one, also add '-0ubuntu1' to your changelog version and it should be able to figure the rest out from there.
<kyrofa> That's what I had initially and it gave me the native/non-native complaint, so I removed the "-0ubuntu1" to see if that fixed things. It didn't :P
<kyrofa> robru, ^^
<robru> kyrofa: you should definitely be using -0ubuntu1 in the train.
<kyrofa> robru, okay, will do. And a native format?
<robru> kyrofa: if you mean dropping quilt, yes.
<kyrofa> robru, yeah, 3.0 (native)
<robru> kyrofa: yeah read the page, you should drop debian/source entirely
<kyrofa> robru, ah yes, right at the top :)
<kgunn> robru: just makin' sure i got this right...i added the unrelease entry
<kgunn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-system-compositor-team/unity-system-compositor/trunk/revision/227
<kgunn> but i did not delete
<kgunn> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-system-compositor-team/unity-system-compositor/trunk/revision/222
<kgunn> correct ?
<kgunn> or should i have deleted that one
<robru> kgunn: nope, need you to delete what was added in 222, it's totally redundant and wrong
<kgunn> right
<kgunn> i get it now
<robru> kgunn: if you look a bit further down there's an identical stanza with identical version number.
<kgunn> right
<kgunn> redundant i see
<robru> kgunn: thanks for taking care of that ;-)
<kgunn> robru: oh...meant to say, i didn't delete, cause it said entry was from ci train  bot
<kgunn> robru: oh...i see what happened
<kgunn> anpok did that...but just cnp'd it
<robru> kgunn: the original one was from the train bot, but somebody got copy&paste happy there ;-)
<kgunn> ah ha
<kgunn> yeah
<kyrofa> robru, seems to be working now, thank you for the link :)
<kgunn> threw me for a minute...but i see the commit on lp
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome!
<anpok_> hm?
<anpok_> I had issues with building u-s-c jenkinks complained about missing change log entries..
<anpok_> and I remeber merging stuff
<robru> anpok_: yeah you did it wrong :-P
<robru> kgunn: ok that's weird. try making the most recent entry 0.0.5+15.10.20150506.2-0ubuntu1 or something higher. it doesn't scan the full changelog it just does a lexical comparison of the most recent changelog entry with the most recent distro version when it complains there
<fginther> cwayne, it depends on exactly how the job is setup. Most use chroots, but there may be a couple that operate outside of that environment. Can you PM me the job(s) in question?
<kgunn> robru: ok, tried a couple of times...it's still upset at the changelog...not really sure what's happening here
<kgunn> wondering if this is why anpok copied it that wily release in there?
<robru> kgunn: I guess so.
<robru> kgunn: did you try my suggestion?
<robru>  <robru> kgunn: ok that's weird. try making the most recent entry 0.0.5+15.10.20150506.2-0ubuntu1 or something higher. it doesn't scan the full changelog it just does a lexical comparison of the most recent changelog entry with the most recent distro version when it complains there
<kgunn> robru: yes
<robru> kgunn: then why does the changelog still say '0.0.5-0ubuntu1' when I look at the merge? :-P
<kgunn> robru: ohhhh, i thot you meant the one under the unreleased...my bad
 * kgunn goes to clean mess
<robru> kgunn: yeah, no, when the train says "is missing from the changelog, which has up to" that means that it's compared the most recent changelog entry against the most recent distro version and doesn't like what it saw. changing anything other than the most recent version number in the changelog won't make a difference.
<robru> kgunn: sorry that wasn't clear
<robru> boiko:  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/telepathy-qt5_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ is this for real? that's a lot of patches you're dropping.
<boiko> robru: yep, we upstreamed almost everything
<robru> boiko: wow congrats
<boiko> :D
<boiko> robru: thanks, we actually upstreamed them awhile ago, but we were waiting for an upstream release for quite some time
<robru> boiko: ah ok
<boiko> robru: in the end both me and salem_ got write access to telepathy-qt and in theory we can do releases now too
<robru> boiko: nice!
<robru> kgunn: great looks good
<kgunn> robru: yep, altho mterry gone for day i think
<robru> kgunn: fine by me, we fixed the issue he raised ;-)
<kgunn> robru: alright! sounds good...people starting to nag :)
<kgunn> heading to the house....bbiab
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-17
<Mirv> anpok: did you get what you needed to the 053?
<Mirv> anpok: answer seems to be no, so copying. also, reconfiguring the silo the claim all of them are manual uploads, since it used to be dual landing for all and you want to continue doing dual landings (you can't now use the same MP:s for the vivid landing)
<Mirv> anpok: or hmm, maybe that current line in there is good enough, but it was not reconfigured after the line was changed
<Mirv> michi: hey! you could test on wily too, silo 021 has the same accessibility fix for wily. I think it'd be nice to see how it behaves in the exact thumbnailer scenario.
<michi> Mirv: OK, I’ll have a look.
<michi> Unfortunately, I don’t know how to install the new thumbnailer from a Jenkins build.
<michi> Jenkins devel-ci still builds with the old version number.
<michi> I’ll talk to James about it later today.
<Mirv> michi: so the build from the silo 10 workarounds the issue ie is not good for testing it? can you give me the jenkins url? I believe if you can download the .deb:s from there and push them to device, you can dpkg -i *.deb them
<Mirv> michi: I'm not otherwise in a hurry, but I'll be away for two weeks after today so if you want it in, I'd rather do it sooner than later today ;)
<Mirv> I've already autopilot tested the vivid silo to have no regressions otherwise
<michi> Mirv: No, I added our own work-around for the time being.
<michi> To test whether it’ll work with the new network access manager, I need to build a new thumbnailer with the work-around removed and some extra trace.
<Mirv> michi: ok
<michi> But I can’t get the package that Jenkins builds for Arm onto the device right now because of the version going backwards.
<Mirv> michi: dpkg -i forces even a downgrade
<michi> Cool, I’ll try that, thanks!
<Mirv> just adb push each .deb to the /home/phablet , then adb shell and dpkg -i *.deb
<Mirv> you're welcome
<anpok> Mirv: yeah I wasnt sure yesterday then ended my day..
<anpok> Mirv: because of gtk+3.0
<anpok> we are on 3.14 on vivd, and 3.16 on wily, I wasnt sure how to configure sync for all the others, but manual upload for gtk+3.14
<Mirv> anpok: I'm actually not 100% sure either how it should be done :) but it's now all "manual" uploads, and the watch_only build is running so hopefully it should soon be ready to test
<tsdgeos> Mirv: nice :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: you're welcome :)
<Mirv> anpok: ah, 053 would need qtmir-gles and qtubuntu-gles still..
<Mirv> anpok: I can handle those too
<Mirv> anpok: or, hmm, they are outdated in 053, should they be the same version as wily has in 004? they don't seem to have vivid specific branches?
<Mirv> anpok: correction, qtubuntu is up-to-date, qtmir in 004 only has your comment change so it does not matter
<Mirv> anpok: -gles packages building for vivid now, watch https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/11/console
<seb128> hum
<seb128> did people notice that the mir update is blocked in wily-proposed due to boottest regressions?
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-mir/lastBuild/console
<seb128> the logs don't have much details
<Mirv> I'm not sure if the boottest is deemed to be trustworthy nowadays or not, but I can rerun it now to see if it persists
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> the thing is that it failed for all the packages in the set
<seb128> e.g
<seb128> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-qtmir/lastBuild/console
<seb128> that one has a "ERROR: timed out waiting for Unity greeter"
<Mirv> anpok: ^ you should probably be interested in that wily mir problem, whether there's a real problem
<Mirv> anpok: you could probably update to wily-proposed on device to see
<jibel> seb128, actually there are lot of boottest failures http://paste.ubuntu.com/11891679/ is anyone looking at the results?
<jibel> for exmaple lxc-android-config should be whitelisted, it cannot be installed directly
<jibel> seb128, and when tests fail the log are not useful to do any diagnostics, eg. ubunut-system-settings-online-account ... Killed without further info
<jibel> like mir
<seb128> jibel, yeah, that's what I said "it failed for all the packages in the set"
<seb128> that "lot" is just the new mir landing
<anpok> Mirv: will have a look
<jibel> Mirv, I re-ran all non-mir or qt boottest failures ie. pay-service platform-api thumbnailer trust-store ubuntu-app-launch ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<jibel> Mirv, lxc-android-config must be whitelisted, it  must be installed from recovery
<jibel> Mirv, and the thumbnailer seems to be a real dependency issue in Wily
<jibel> jamesh, ^
<jamesh> jibel: what do you mean by "a real dependency"?
<Mirv> jibel: ok
<anpok> so the boot test fails because it attempts to upgrade lxc?
<jamesh> real dependency issue.  Sorry
<jamesh> if this is libleveldb1, won't that be fixed when the next image gets rolled?
<anpok> jibel: btw pay-service ubuntu-app-launch ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts are all part of the mir update.
<jibel> jamesh, in the log of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-thumbnailer/lastBuild/ there is this error at the end
<jibel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jibel>  thumbnailer-service : Conflicts: libthumbnailer0 but 1.3+15.04.20150312-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jibel> anpok, ok
<jamesh> jibel: we shouldn't have any libthumbnailer0 now.  That package was removed
<anpok> Mirv: just read the logs above.. thanks for cleaning up my mess.
<Mirv> anpok: yes, the 053 seems to be intact for testing now. you're welcome.
<jamesh> jibel: I believe the conflicts/replaces headers are correct (I applied the fixes infinity gave me)
<Mirv> oh, I noticed only now that sil2100 had cancelled the hangou
<Mirv> t
<anpok> is there a way to manually upgrade without touching lxc-android-config?
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, not much to discuss
<Mirv> anpok: what I do usually is just to dist-upgrade, then when it fails run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> none of the buttons in my indicators work on arale ...
<ogra_> (i.e. tapping on battery settings in the indicator doesnt open anything)
<ogra_> is anyone else seeing that ?
 * ogra_ is on r52 on rc-proposed
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> r62
<ogra_> updated 1h ago
<jibel> ogra_, it works on r62
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i wonder whats wrong with my device then
<jibel> they all work
<anpok> Mirv: so it boots here after dist-upgrading.. so this was really just thumbnailer and lxc?
 * ogra_ reboots, my spread also only shows shadows instead of app screenshots again 
<jamesh> jibel: I'm still not sure what that build log is trying to do.
<Mirv> anpok: well if you're dist-upgrading after flashing today morning's image, there's only so much new there is
<jibel> Mirv, can you help on the thumbnailer boottest failure, I am not sure either how boottest installs packages.
<jibel> cihelp ^
<psivaa> jibel: let me take a look
<ogra_> sil2100, seems i386 failed to build for the last vivid image build
 * sil2100 checks the logs
<sil2100> hm, dep issues, unity8 couldn't be installed
<Mirv> jibel: I don't find anything that would depend on the libthumbnailer0 with the new packages
<Mirv> but maybe psivaa can find something more out
<psivaa> still digging, all devices being occupied does not help speed up :)
<jibel> ogra_, how do you reproduce the "shadow effect"? I never saw it
<ogra_> jibel, i simply use the device
<ogra_> it starts happening after a few hours ... and gets worse over time
<jibel> ogra_, me too :) any specific use of the device?
<jibel> hm
<ogra_> jibel, no, i have my usual 5 apps open, nothing fancy
<ogra_> seems it is worse if the browser is open alongside
<sil2100> Oh
<psivaa> jibel: Mirv: i don't think we could make libthumbnailer0 work with boottest as it's currently setup,
<psivaa> this is due to the fact that its  ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en vivid being the base image where the boottests are run
<psivaa> and the fact that we're trying to install wily version of thumbnailer-service as part of the testrun, which conflicts with libthumbnailer0
<psivaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892053/
<psivaa> So, thumbnailer(wily) -> installs thumbnailer-service(wily) on vivid base which already has thumbnailer0, which is conflicting
<psivaa> s/thubnailer0/libthumbnailer0
<jamesh> psivaa: thumbnailer-service should be replacing everything we had in libthumbnailer0, and there are no further dependencies
<jamesh> further dependencies on that package
<sil2100> Mirv: interesting... I'm looking into the reason why our last i386 image didn't build correctly
<jamesh> psivaa: if the test is actively trying to install libthumbnailer0, then that sounds like a problem with the test.
<sil2100> Mirv: and this might also be related to the thumbnailer landing, but hm, the error is a bit strange
<sil2100> Mirv: the shlibs:Depends on thumbnailer generated something really strange
<sil2100> Mirv: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-thumbnailer0.1 has such a dep currently: libqt5quick5 (>= 5.4.1-1ubuntu7) | libqt5quick5-gles (>= 5.4.1-1ubuntu7) <- first, not sure why shlibs is suddenly depping on the exact version number, and why did it mark requiring 5.4.1-1ubuntu7 for -gles if gles is currently one rev behind (5.4.1-1ubuntu6)
<sil2100> 5.4.1-1ubuntu7 does not and never existed for the -gles version
<Mirv> sil2100: eh..
<Mirv> sil2100: is the i386 image an emulator image? that could mean that we should not allow the versions to go out of sync, since the .symbols file might declare the dependency like that
<sil2100> Ah... right, yeah
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, oh... this is the first time ever this is happening, and the reason is that in ubuntu7 we added backported feature from Qt 5.6 which the new thumbnailer is using
<sil2100> I thought we generally avioided depping on particular -0ubuntu versions
<Mirv> sil2100: this is packaging automagically doing the correct thing... well, almost, the gles should not be like that
<sil2100> Ok, that explains it
<Mirv> sil2100: so I think we need to do no-op gles build bumping the version nuumber
<Mirv> sil2100: siloing
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, certainly
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> Generally I hate depping on ubuntu versions, but in the case of Qt well... I guess there's nothing better one can do
<cwayne> sil2100: heya
<sil2100> cwayne: hey!
<Mirv> sil2100: that's not happening in general - but here it is since ubuntu7 version specifically added new symbols that thumbnailer is now using
<cwayne> sil2100: any idea whats going on with importing images? the last arale custom tar that was built still hasn't shown up in meizu.en-proposed
<sil2100> cwayne: oh? Still? Let me check the config and the s-i server
<sil2100> One moment
<Mirv> sil2100: generally packages don't add new features in ubuntuX versions :)
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, that's what I expected and scratched my head about ;)
<sil2100> But yeah, this is a special case
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Ah!
<sil2100> I see a typo in the config
<sil2100> cwayne: ^
<cwayne> huh, how did it ever work then i wonder
<sil2100> cwayne: not sure, it shouldn't have worked in the past, not for meizu.en-proposed
<cwayne> lol
<sil2100> Strange that the jenkins job urls are different there
<sil2100> cwayne: anyway fixed now
<sil2100> Let's wait for another importer run
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ 008 built, is it possible to test it with the image similar to how you debugged it
<sil2100> Mirv: I can try, I debugged it on my chroot, still have it open
<sil2100> I'll just add your PPA to sources
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, the publisher didn't yet run though. build finished 6 minutes ago so 4-9 to go.
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Ok, I'll prepare everything in the meantime
<Mirv> sil2100: ok now it should be done
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Mirv: still a problem
<sil2100> Mirv: it needs to be 5.4.1-1ubuntu7 not 5.4.1-0ubuntu7
<sil2100> It looks like the non-gles version was a debian -1, so the -gles one needs  that too
<sil2100> So, not -0ubuntu7 but -1ubuntu7 (didn't notice that originally)
<psivaa> jamesh: The test does try to install libthumbnailer0, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-thumbnailer0.1, thumbnailer-common and thumbnailer-service
<psivaa> jamesh: this is because libthumbnailer0 is already an installed package due to the base image being vivid
<psivaa> jamesh: please take a look at lines 155,162 and 163 in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-ci-engineering/ubuntu-touch-boottest/trunk/view/head:/boottest.sh
<sil2100> Mirv: regarding silo 006 - we need to make sure it's also released to wily
<Mirv> sil2100: ouch... so I must lie about the package being in Debian while it isn't
<sil2100> :<
<Mirv> ok then
<jamesh> psivaa: so that test has no chance of ever succeeding if we ever merge two binary packages (like we did for thumbnailer)
<psivaa> jamesh: right, with this way we wont have thumbnailer passing :/
<psivaa> Mirv: jibel: not sure if you noticed, the majority of the boottest failures (other than thumbnaier) are due to ''ERROR: timed out waiting for Unity greeter'
<psivaa> one possible cause as pitti suspected could be the new Mir
<Mirv> psivaa: I understood anpok tried testing it already (or well, at least he did test the silo that landed last night)
<anpok> psivaa: I took todays devel-proposed image and upgrade to wily-proposed
<anpok> *upgraded
<anpok> boots fine
<psivaa> anpok: is this the base image that you used, just to confirm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892361/
<anpok> i used mako version 258
<anpok> version_detail: ubuntu=20150717,device=20150708,custom=20150717,version=258
<anpok> psivaa: ok comparing to boottest - I bootstrapped but then just I dist-upgraded
<anpok> & updated..
<sil2100> Mirv: testing!
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, try again, silo is ready
<Mirv> sil2100: heh
<Mirv> good timing
<karni> ping trainguards -- I wanted to make you aware that last thumbnailer changes have broken Telegram, and the app will not start in rc-proposed
<karni> I've contacted #unity-api team
<karni> We dynamically link with libthumbnailer.so, which seems to be gone from the system
<Mirv> jamesh: ^
<karni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11892354/
<sil2100> Mirv: works!
<Mirv> sil2100: \o/
<karni> yes, I've pinged jamesh about it
<Mirv> sil2100: publishing
<karni> waiting for his response
<psivaa> anpok: ack, but i'd do a test on krillin to confirm, the fact that mako successfully booting does not confirm that it will boot with krillin
<anpok> psivaa: yup switching devices now..
<rvr> sil2100: Hi. In silo 7, dashboard says "caught signal 15, aborting". What does it mean?
<greyback> rvr: it means I cancelled the build
<rvr> greyback: So, is it ready for testing or not?
<greyback> rvr: sadly no, I need to rebuild it and test it once mir in silo 4 lands
<sil2100> greyback: uh, remember that cancelling a job before it finished preparing the packages is VERY risky
<sil2100> By risky I mean in certain cases it can lead to the silo being broken
<sil2100> Only abort when packages are prepared
<rvr> greyback: Ok, removing the trello card
<greyback> sil2100: it was a pretty quick cancel
<greyback> *sigh* that has been sitting there for days
<greyback> sil2100: but noted, I shall avoid doing so in future
<seb128> hum
<seb128> Mirv, jibel, so that mir update/boottest regression, I think it's real
<seb128> I tried to install the new mir here on my n7 which is on wily
<seb128> and it has the ubuntu log with 4 dots splash (new, looks nice!) but unity8 never shows and apport triggers on boot for unity8-dash
<jibel> anpok, ^
<anpok> yes seeing that.. do we have startup logs from unity8-dash/
<jibel> seb128, good that boottest caught it. Thanks for the verification.
<seb128> yw!
<seb128> also the mir transition is incomplete
<seb128>  url-dispatcher : Depends: libmirclient8 (>= 0.13.2+15.10.20150605) but it is not going to be installed
<seb128> ubuntu-push-client as well
<seb128> ciborium
<kyrofa> trainguards: I just added another branch (same project) to my spreadsheet item. Do I need to do anything else to get that new branch into my silo?
<Mirv> kyrofa: the silo needs to be reconfigured to include it
<Mirv> kyrofa: since I'm not sure if you can do it, I just reconfigured it for you. now it should work/build fine.
<anpok> seb128: there was an update to gtk-3.0 - in the mean time - do we have to upload a new source package to silo-004?
<kyrofa> Okay, thanks Mirv!
<seb128> anpok, no, the silo landed in wily-proposed it's not needed anymore, right?
<anpok> seb128: ah ok so gtk+3.0 3.16.5.-1ubuntu2 was built again libmirclient9 and contains the deprecation free mir platform patches
<anpok> +?
<anpok> seb128: silo-004 now has url-dispatcher
<seb128> anpok, updating the silo doesn't make sense since it landed to distro already, no?
<seb128> anpok, and yes, the gtk upload was to fix an issue with the silo version
<Mirv> seb128: the silo can be republished to fix proposed migrations, since it's only emptied if the migration succeeds
<anpok> seb128: just thought we need a rebuilt url-dispatcher package to resolve the problem..
<Mirv> but in this case one might to fix archives manually since the fixes are also manual uploads to the silo
<seb128> Mirv, wouldn't it be more efficient to just upload the extra rebuild directly to the archive?
<Mirv> seb128: yes, exactly
<Mirv> but if they are built in the silo, one can also copy-package those to the archives
<anpok> (and there is silo-053 which needs it too)
<greyback> sil2100: heh you were right, I screwed up silo7 by cancelling a build. Do I need to clean & start again?
<sil2100> greyback: might be the easiest way, if that's not a problem for you
<greyback> sil2100: looks like nothing is easy https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-007-3-merge-clean/42/console
<sil2100> Yeah, that's normal... it's freed now, this is normal when the config file got erased/corrupted
<sil2100> Re-assign and it should be good
<greyback> sil2100: cool, ta
<pmcgowan> can silo 2 be marked as passed
<kyrofa> trainguards: dh-exec .install files aren't getting multiarch variables in my silo, but it works in my local pbuilder. What's wrong?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: did QA sign it off?
<pmcgowan> they did
<pmcgowan> acc to trello yesterday
<sil2100> hm, someone forgot to switch it then
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: setting the silo as passed
<cwayne> sil2100: anyone in qa available to help test the latest arale custom + silo 35?
<cwayne> i broke my arale at the worst possible time :(
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^ do you have anyone that could help? ^
<davmor2> jibel: I can take it
<davmor2> jibel: that way cwayne only owes one person drinks for the rest of their lives ;)
<cwayne> :)
<cwayne> davmor2: so, the steps to test: 1) install rc rev 2 on arale
<cwayne> 2) favorite/unfavorite some scopes
<cwayne> 3) switch channel to ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/meizu.en-proposed
<cwayne> 4) install ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks from silo 35
<davmor2> cwayne: sure on it
<cwayne> davmor2: <3
<davmor2> cwayne: that's fine I never have to buy a drink again eva ;)
<cwayne> davmor2: that is correct
<cwayne> although penk will owe those to me since this isn't my tarball anymore :P
<davmor2> cwayne: who requested the testing, Didn't see penk nick there once :P
<cwayne> davmor2: lol
<pmcgowan> sil2100, silo 6 can publish
<sil2100> pmcgowan: I know, need to discuss that first
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's a direct upload to vivid, need to make sure those changes are staged for wily too
<sil2100> It was a request from slangasek and awe_ mentioned he can start doing that post-OTA-5
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> Will publish once I have the situation cleared out
<awe_> sil2100, I don't really see the context in the scrollback?
<pmcgowan> awe_, silo 6 is network manager change
<pmcgowan> but its vivid only?
<sil2100> awe_: you weren't around when it got ready for publish - waiting for Steve's comment on if I can simply push it normally to vivid
<awe_> because (a) we forked NM due to the desktop routing change which I didn't want to accept
<sil2100> Since there's no silo/request with the same change in wily
<awe_> and (b) I focused on getting everything landed for the phone first
<awe_> pmcgowan, sil2100 and I discussed this.  I'm currently working on landing all of the changes in wily now
<awe_> as separate landings
 * awe_ is editing .patch files as we speak
<sil2100> awe_: ok, so you want this to still go in and then you'll land it with all the others for wily, right?
<awe_> yes
<awe_> but go into the overlay PPA
<awe_> not vivid itself
<awe_> did I get the citrain fields wrong?
<sil2100> awe_: I suppose it's fine, remember our kind request to at least get the silo for wily with each vivid-overlay landing once you sync it up
<sil2100> The release team doesn't like when we land things in overlay first, it introduces the risk of the delta between devel and stable
<awe_> sil2100, I don't like shipping phones with unstable code
<awe_> I put my efforts on supporting devices we'd shipped, and explained myself in depth
<awe_> this should have zero impact on desktop
<sil2100> Right, and we're thankful for that, but we need to make sure that everything that lands to the stable devices also lands to the devel ones
<sil2100> Otherwise, once we finally switch sometime in the future to the new series, we don't miss any fixes - and this already happened the last time for multiple projects
<sil2100> So the release team is really cautious here
<kyrofa> trainguards: I'm having some trouble in silo 11. My dh-exec .install files aren't getting $DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH defined... and I'm not sure why. It works locally
<sil2100> awe_: did cyphermox take a look at those changes? Asking since this would mean it's already been reviewed from the packaging POV
<sil2100> kyrofa: hm, let me take a look if it's something we can help with
<kyrofa> sil2100, thanks. I can do it in override_dh_auto_install, but the debian wiki suggested dh-exec (https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/Implementation#Dynamic_debian.2F.2A_files)
<awe_> sil2100, it was approved by abeato_ only
<awe_> sil2100, as for the packaging, as NM is a packaging only branch, that's all I modified.  I added a new patch, and corresponding changelog entries
<sil2100> awe_: yeah, thinking how to proceed with that, last time I just published it as it's nothing more than like publishing a code-only-change, but...
<sil2100> Our agreement with the release team is strange
<sil2100> Ok, I'll take it on me then
<awe_> sil2100, what should I have done differently?
<sil2100> awe_: everything fine from your side, although I would prefer cyphermox to be aware of the changes, it was more of if I should find a core-dev to approve it first or not...
<awe_> if I always get a core-dev to review, would that smooth this out next time?  That seems odd, given that I'm landing in the overlay PPA, but if that's the requirement, so be it
<davmor2> cwayne: should that of fixed the issues with only seeing 6 icons if so fail, Does it need to be installed during the install of the upgrade?
<cwayne_> oh shit i think i forgot to rebuild the package with scott's latest fix
<cwayne_> sorry davmor2, ill ping you once i get it rebuilt
<kyrofa> sil2100, have you had a change to take a look at the dh-exec stuff in silo 11 yet?
<sil2100> kyrofa: looking, but in a meeting still so it's hard to concentrate
<sil2100> But I see what you mean
<kyrofa> sil2100, heh, no problem :)
<kyrofa> sil2100, it's not some sort of security thing, is it? Since the .install files are executable?
<kgunn> robru: so, anpok (who's missing from irc atm) updated silo4 due to getting stuck in proposed....has now seemed to correct the silo, can you attempt to pub again?
<kgunn> camako: ^
<rvr> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> hi victor
<mzanetti> rvr, ^
<rvr> mzanetti: Hey
<rvr> mzanetti: I'm testing silo 48
<rvr> mzanetti: I have a problem with the "start" gesture/Launcher button
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> what issue=
<mzanetti> ?
<rvr> mzanetti: Without the silo, when I'm on the news scope, pressing the "start" makes the Dash go back to the first scope
<rvr> e.g. Today
<rvr> mzanetti: With the silo, doesn't do anything
<mzanetti> I did think there's something weird when I tested it... but tsdgeos convinced me it was good as it is :)
<mzanetti> let me verify
<tsdgeos> rvr: mzanetti: ok that's bad and should not have regressed
<mzanetti> indeed
<mzanetti> it seems to behave differently
<mzanetti> yeah... bug... I guess that means failing the silo :/
<rvr> Yup
<tsdgeos> meh :/
<mzanetti> sorry rvr
<tsdgeos> throw away that branch
<tsdgeos> and create unittest
<popey> karni: is there a bug for broken telegram / thumbnailer wencan point people to?
<karni> yes, 1 sec
<karni> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libqtelegram/+bug/1475691
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475691 in libqtelegram "Telegram broken, old thumbnailer library discarded" [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> rvr, I'll drop that branch from the silo and rebuild the rest as it is, ok?
<rvr> mzanetti: Ok
<popey> karni: thanks
<davmor2> cwayne: relocating to the caravan back in 40 minutes-ish
<cwayne_> davmor2, ack
<sil2100> kyrofa: hm, I wouldn't do it in this way for sure
<kyrofa> sil2100, how come?
<sil2100> One moment
<sil2100> kyrofa: so generally the recommended way is to make the build system take care of building/installing the binaries in the right multiarch directory and then just ask packaging to install them to their respective ones in the system
<kyrofa> sil2100, dh-golang doesn't do that. The go idioms have no way to do that. I have to do it by hand, one way or another
<sil2100> kyrofa: ouch, ok, this changes the situation - ok, we can do it differently
<sil2100> Sadly I'm a bit overloaded with work right now
<kyrofa> sil2100, I can add a Makefile rule to copy binaries around, but that's really the same thing
<sil2100> Could you try poking some core-devs for advice here?
<cwayne_> davmor2, so package should be ready whenever youre back
<kyrofa> sil2100, I'd be happy to-- any recommendations?
<sil2100> kyrofa: I would say poking slangasek, ogra_, seb128 or infinity - not sure which one of them would have some free cycles :)
<kyrofa> sil2100, alright, thanks!
<slangasek> sil2100, kyrofa: I would not expect there to be any multiarch directories that are relevant to golang.  this is silo 11?
 * sil2100 has no experience with golang
<kyrofa> slangasek, indeed it is. I'm just trying to place a unity scope in the right multiarch place
<kyrofa> slangasek, but the go tools don't support installing anywhere other than $GOPATH/bin, and dh-golang straight-up copies binaries to /usr/bin, so I wrote .install files to move them to the right spot
<slangasek> kyrofa: what's the right multiarch place, in this context?
<kyrofa> slangasek, /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/unity-scopes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so I think it's fine to use dh-exec for this, and move the file from /usr/bin to /usr/lib/${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}/unity-scopes in the .install
<kyrofa> slangasek, it works fine on my local pbuilder, but in the silo it creates a directory named literally "${DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH}"
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> kyrofa: is the executable bit of the .install file represented in your branch?
<slangasek> or is this a source upload?
<kyrofa> slangasek, indeed it is represented
<kyrofa> slangasek, I was wondering if it was some kind of protection in the silo that disallowed execution
<slangasek> not "protection", just "bug"
<kyrofa> slangasek, if you're curious: lp:~kyrofa/unity-scope-snappy/improve_debs
<kyrofa> slangasek, heh :)
<kyrofa> slangasek, so I can obviously do this in debian/rules, just not nearly as slickly
<slangasek> kyrofa: actually, the problem is that the package doesn't declare itself to be source format 3.0
<slangasek> so there's no way to represent this executable bit on a round trip into a .dsc and back
<kyrofa> slangasek, hmm. I was specifically asked to remove that :P
<slangasek> by whom? :)
<slangasek> kyrofa: you'll want to create debian/source/format with contents '3.0 (quilt)', build a source package, unpack it again, and test the build - that should let you verify that the source package is being generated correctly
<kyrofa> slangasek, robru asked me to drop debian/source entirely
<slangasek> kyrofa: ok; robru is mistaken on this :)
<kyrofa> slangasek, okay, initially I had 3.0 (native) with a version number of 0.1.0 (no -0ubuntu1). I should do quilt instead?
<slangasek> kyrofa: ah - yes, 3.0 (native) is wrong because this isn't a native package (native == no separate upstream and Ubuntu parts)
<slangasek> kyrofa: 3.0 (quilt) is the right thing here
<kyrofa> slangasek, alright. I'm a bit confused by that though. This is a Canonical project, for Ubuntu Personal. Can you explain how the upstream and Ubuntu parts are separate in this case?
<slangasek> no but I can handwave furiously
<kyrofa> slangasek, (I'm not a packaging pro, as you may have gathered :)
<slangasek> kyrofa: the fact is, we use non-native version numbers for all of these packages, and the train autogenerates the upstream tarballs; so they're non-native packages in that sense, and also in the sense that any Ubuntu developer can upload a -0ubuntu2 revision to the archive using the same tarball
<kyrofa> slangasek, ohhhh
<kyrofa> slangasek, okay, I've gotcha :)
<slangasek> so we just want to be consistent with that, even if the distinction between native and non-native is somewhat arbitrary
<kyrofa> slangasek, fixing now!
<kyrofa> slangasek, thank you very much
<slangasek> kyrofa: no prob
<kyrofa> slangasek, in order to test that out locally then, I'll need to create an upstream tarball?
<slangasek> kyrofa: you should be able to download the existing one from the ppa
<slangasek> (in order to not have to reproduce the train's own tarball synthesis)
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> kyrofa: if you use 3.0 (native) you don't need an upstream tarball
<dobey> slangasek: my recommendation here is to use 3.0 (native) and a proper native version string in debian/changelog
<dobey> slangasek: it is a native package, because there are no separate upstream and ubuntu parts
<slangasek> dobey: that is an option, but I don't like native packages in general and I'm not sure how the train would handle that
<slangasek> there certainly are
<robru> slangasek: what? we have guidelines on this we've been using for a couple years now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging (this is even since pre-train days)
<dobey> what is the separate ubuntu part?
<dobey> robru: those guidelines are ill-informed
<slangasek> dobey: the debian/ directory is maintained by the Ubuntu developers, not by upstream
<dobey> slangasek: it is maintained in the upstream source tree
<slangasek> sometimes
<dobey> in this specific case
<dobey> (for most things landing via ci train, even)
<slangasek> the packaging changes are owned by the Ubuntu developers, not by the upstream developers (thus Ubuntu dev sign-off is required for any changes); and sometimes Ubuntu changes land in the archive without being landed in the upstream trunk
<slangasek> so no, not native
<dobey> then someone needs to fix dpkg to support something that isn't native, but which isn't ubuntu either. because these things are somewhere in the middle, by that argument
<slangasek> robru: well, inasmuch as those guidelines are incompatible with dh-exec, the guidelines are wrong.  Is there a reason that 3.0 (quilt) would be unsupported by the train?
<robru> dobye: slangasek: train explicitely requires debian/ in the upstream trunk, we don't support anything else
<slangasek> dobey: nope, this is non-native.
<dobey> the upstream source tree is the canonical debian/ directory.
<dobey> therefore it is native
<slangasek> no, it's not
<slangasek> it's not canonical, and it's not native
<dobey> any changes uploaded directly to the archive, outside of that, would be non-native
<slangasek> the canonical debian/ directory is whatever goes into the archive
<robru> slangasek: the idea is that the train only works on canonical-owned projects so there just shouldn't be any quilt patches at all.. they should all be upstreamed
<slangasek> yeah, we don't flip-flop packages between native and non-native on each upload
<slangasek> robru: I'm not talking about quilt patches here
<slangasek> that's the format name; it's not required that there be any quilt patches in the debian directory
<dobey> it is native, but whatever
<robru> slangasek: IIRC dobey hacked in support for native packages, but the version-generating feature doesn't work as well. definitely non-native is the way to go to be a first class citizen in train land.
<dobey> yes, native packages work in the system
<dobey> robru: version-generation works fine with native
<slangasek> robru: I agree; which means in this case it needs to be 3.0 (quilt) because that's the non-native package format that allows representing executable bits in debian
<robru> slangasek: alright
<davmor2> cwayne: how we doing?
<slangasek> robru: ok. so as long as the train isn't going to choke on 3.0 (quilt) at the source prep stage, I think that's the way forward
<dobey> :/
<robru> slangasek: sounds fine then. Indeed the 'delete debian/source' instruction is in the context of "now we're upstreaming all the patches"
<kyrofa> trainguards: I'm getting a "dependency wait timeout" for arm64 and ppc in silo 11. How do I debug that?
<robru> kgunn: anpok: need this top-approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/url-dispatcher/mir-release-0.14.0/+merge/262953
<davmor2> cwayne: just got the message thanks trying now
<dobey> kyrofa: golang-go.tools isn't built on those platforms currently it seems
<slangasek> kyrofa: not sure about the 'timeout', but dependency wait is expected here because the package build-depends on toolchain bits that don't exist on those architectures; the problem is ignorable
<robru> slangasek: if it's ignorable then why did the train explode on it? that means there's a regression from distro.
<kyrofa> slangasek, ah, okay. Yeah I'd expect a better error, haha :) . Okay, ignoring!
<camako> robru, I top-approved it
<camako> kgunn, anpok ^
<dobey> hmm, so it failed to build on those archs in vivid
<dobey> and it hasn't been updated in ubuntu since then
<slangasek> robru: unity-scope-snappy isn't in the distro yet, so it can't be a regression
<slangasek> robru: (I checked this before opening my mouth :)
<dobey> hmm, and there's not a new version in debian either
<robru> kyrofa: why are you rebuilding?
<kyrofa> robru, I just pushed up the debian/source/format. I'd like real packages built :P
<robru> kyrofa: ok sorry I'm just trying to catch up here
<kyrofa> robru, oh you're good. Yeah, with the dh-exec files not being executed correctly I ended up with packages using variable names as directory names, haha
<robru> kyrofa: slangasek: ok yes so in this case since there is no existing release in ubuntu, train default is to watch all arches, so that's why it's erroring on this ignorable problem. it'll keep happening every time you rebuild until finally there's a release, then the *next* silo you do for this package will watch the right arches correctly.
<kyrofa> robru, good to know!
<kyrofa> robru, thank you :)
<robru> kyrofa: there may be other issues you run into, generally speaking the train isn't good at building brand-new packages, there's a bunch of code paths that check distro in order to know what to do/expect.
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome
<kyrofa> robru, ah, happy to exercise them!
<robru> kyrofa: but yeah once you get that first release out the door, all subsequent ones should go a lot smoother
<robru> kyrofa: keep an eye on the PPA for now, the depwait timeout is something like 2 hours, so you can save yourself 2 hours of wait time by ignoring the train dashboard status and going right to the source.
<kyrofa> robru, honestly everything I've hit so far has been my own lack of debian packaging knowledge
<robru> kyrofa: and my bad advice ;-)
<kyrofa> robru, had you not said anything I wouldn't have learned what I learned today :)
<robru> kyrofa: ha, you're welcome then :-P
<kyrofa> robru, ;)
<cjwatson> robru: depwait timeout> one hour rather than two (and a cron job rather than a timeout)
<robru> cjwatson: you're talking lp side. I'm talking in the train. When the train is polling the PPA build states, it gives up after 2 hours.
<robru> 2 hours of depwait anyway. any other state it'll happily poll forever.
<cjwatson> oh right, fair enough
<cwayne_> davmor2, any luck?
<davmor2> installing the silo now cwayne
<cwayne_> kk
<davmor2> cwayne: I haz 8 count them 8 Icons Woohoo!!!!!!!!
<davmor2> cwayne_: 8 icons and the modifications are still in place too \o/
<davmor2> jibel, robru: ^ do we need to retest or should we just push it through?
<robru> davmor2: what silo? what's going on?
<robru> davmor2: generally speaking a rebuild requires a retest, unless it's a totally trivial change, then a quick smoketest should suffice.
<davmor2> robru: silo 35 and a custom tarball for the fix for the 8 icons on upgrade for ota5
<robru> davmor2: custom tarball changes? that sounds risky ;-) I'd retest
<robru> davmor2: maybe not the full test suite but make sure it's actually fixing the issue.
<davmor2> robru: yeah I'm particularly concerned as cwayne forgot to build the image with the fix in D'oh :)
<robru> davmor2: yeah I think a retest is in order ;-)
<cwayne_> +1, because I'm an idiot :)
<cwayne_> sorry, been like a year since i'd done an MP based landing instead of just a custom tar
<davmor2> cwayne_: why the tail?
<cwayne_> ?
<davmor2> cwayne_: you have an _ and there is a cwayne too just wondered why ;)
<cwayne_> davmor2, ah, cus im on my laptop downstairs but i left my desktop on upstairs
<cwayne_> and i never setup an irc proxy
<davmor2> cwayne: then set one up muppet boy you do nothing else with your day now you don't build the images ;)
<davmor2> cwayne_: too^
<cwayne_> lol
<davmor2> cwayne_: so mark it passed I don't know what the plan is to get them into the staging image though we would need sil2100 for that I assume unless robru knows how to do it :)
<robru> davmor2: well I can hit publish on the silo, but I'm not up to speed on custom tarballs or building images.
<cwayne_> id say we should wait for sil then
<robru> cwayne: that'll be, like 12ish hours...
<robru> cwayne: I mean next week
<cwayne_> well, we generally dont push custom tars without his +1, and this landing should go alongside a custom tar
<cwayne_> so if we have to wait for monday, i guess it is what it is..
<cwayne_> davmor2, thoughts?
<davmor2> robru: this has to land in the image for ota 5 for arale so it's not a normal landing I don't think
<robru> cwayne: ok, I'm going to mark it not tested so I don't forget and accidentally publish it then. follow up with sil on monday
<cwayne_> robru, sounds reasonable, thanks
<robru> davmor2: are you saying it's urgent then? I thought ota5 was just delayed
<davmor2> robru: I think it needs some wrangling,  No urgent to test so it's ready for Monday that is achieved
<cwayne_> yeap
<cwayne_> so we should be all set
<cwayne_> for today i mean
<cwayne_> thanks a lot for testing davmor2
<davmor2> cwayne: is there someone we can ping in EU timezone to push the button on the tarball?
<robru> davmor2: ok great, sorry I don't know more about custom tarballs
<cwayne_> davmor2, well penk could monday
<robru> davmor2: sil is EU ;-)
<cwayne_> since it is his now anyway :)
<davmor2> robru: no worries I'll ping sil2100 after :)
<robru> qbot no
<kyrofa> trainguards: I just added a few new branches to line 74 of the spreadsheet (same project). Can I get silo 11 reconfigured to use them?
<kyrofa> trainguards: I don't believe I can do this myself-- please correct me if that's wrong
<robru> kyrofa: you can do it yourself. the rules on this have changed recently and probably haven't been updated yet
<kyrofa> robru, ah, nice! How do I do that?
<robru> kyrofa: first click on any cell in your row. then at the top there's a menu "Landing tools > Assign/Reconfigure"
<davmor2> robru: sil2100 left you a cryptic note on the silo 20150717/robru: This is QA approved by davmor, but needs to land in coordination with a custom tarball, publish later so definitely over to silo2100 :)
<robru> davmor2: no I just wrote that myself.
<davmor2> robru: ah okay
<robru> davmor2: the date/name at the start of those notes indicates who wrote it and when
<robru> davmor2: that was just there to indicate it was testing pass, but I officially set the silo to not testing pass so that the dashboard wouldn't burn a hole in my eyes with a big temping "PUBLISH THIS" neon sign
<davmor2> robru: oops
<kyrofa> robru, awesome, thank you, it works! :)
<robru> kyrofa: you're welcome!
<taiebot> Fate as decided i will not buy an MX4 :'(. Wanted to top up my paypal account to pay for the new phone. Got the call for my bank to validate the transaction but my Nexus 4 running UT refused to take the call.
<taiebot> Oups wrong channel
<kyrofa> taiebot, yeah, I learned the "cihelp" doesn't get your questions answered in other channels, too
<sil2100> davmor2, cwayne: I'll copy over the fix to the snapshot and try to kick an image
<sil2100> davmor2, cwayne: from my POV the new custom tarball can be freely published to the rc-proposed channel
<sil2100> davmor2, cwayne: are the krillin and vegetahd ones ready as well?
<sil2100> I just need to finish something up and I'll get right to it
<davmor2> sil2100: awesome dude, wasn't sure if there was anything special needed
<salem_> robru, hey, as boiko is out, would you trigger a rebuild in silo 44 for me?
<davmor2> mzanetti: what happened to greybacks silo 007?
<robru> salem_: you should be able to trigger builds, can't you?
<salem_> robru, I tried, but it seems I have no permission
<salem_> robru, "tiagosh is missing the Job/Build permission"
<robru> salem_: what's your launchpad id?
<salem_> robru, tiagosh
<robru> salem_: ok, I added you. if you log out of jenkins, log back in, make sure during SSO you check off the lp teams, then log back in and you should be able to build
<salem_> robru, awesome, thank you!
<robru> salem_: you're welcome
<kyrofa> trainguards: My build logs suddenly look like this: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+build/7665329 . Is that normal?
<kyrofa> trainguards: Meanwhile my silo just continually says "Currently building..."
<robru> kyrofa: I've never seen this before
<robru> maybe cjwatson knows ^^
<kyrofa> robru, it's happened twice now-- I canceled the job and restarted it, and it happened again
<robru> kyrofa: yeah don't do that
<robru> kyrofa: "cancelling the job" doesn't have any effect on what's happening in the PPA.
<kyrofa> robru, oops
<robru> kyrofa: just let it sit for a bit. cjwatson mentioned the other day he was making some changes to the builders and there was a hiccup similar to this. this could be related.
<robru> kyrofa: last time, the build log said finished while lp said it was still building. what I've never seen before is the weird unicode errors in the log
<kyrofa> robru, yeah... suspicious indeed. Alright, I'll give it a breather
<kgunn> camako: looks like we've still got an issue ?
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-004
<kgunn> camako: ah...maybe just issue with device ?
<kgunn> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-mir/lastBuild/artifact/results/log/*view*/
<camako> kgunn yea looks like it
<kgunn> robru: ^ am i reading that correct ?
<robru> kgunn: yeah boottest is known to be flaky
<robru> cihelp: looks like almost all of these packages: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-004 are stuck in proposed due to boottest, can somebody investigate?
<robru> kgunn: actually something weird there, xorg-server doesn't look like it published, do you know what's up with that?
 * kgunn looks
<robru> kgunn: weird, the version from the PPA is in -proposed, but the train seems to be misreporting that it didn't publish. never seen that before
<robru> kgunn: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-004-2-publish/71/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-004-wily/*view*/ here's the manifest even showing it publishing along with everything else
<robru> kgunn: so I guess don't worry too much, but this will prevent the silo from auto-merging, we may have to manually poke the merge job once the migration completes. ping me if you notice the status change to only mention that xorg-server hasn't been published (and not mentioning anything else)
<kgunn> robru: got it...
<balloons> cihelp, can you disable utopic builds for sudoku app? sudoku-app-ci and sudoku-app-ci-autolanding
<josepht> balloons: it looks like the utopic build is the only one, is that okay?
<balloons> josepht, I see generic-mediumtests-utopic being run for it, as well as sudoku-app-utopic. You can keep sudoku-app-vivid
<balloons> the framework requires vivid now essentially, so no more utopic can be run
<josepht> balloons: I've pushed an MP for disabling the job in cu2d-config.  It will likely be Monday before it lands.
<boiko> robru: could you please trigger an amd64 wily build of telephony-service on silo 43?
<boiko> robru: trying to identify if the failure is a transient one or a real failure
<robru> boiko: sure
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<cjwatson> robru: those are unicode but they aren't errors - that's just sbuild's box drawing, not rendered well here
<cjwatson> kyrofa: almost certainly your build process has left something around on failure that for some reason we aren't managing to clean up correctly.  I've cancelled the build
<cjwatson> (build, not job)
<cjwatson> kyrofa: you should be able to see the full build log now
<robru> cjwatson: ah, thanks for checking that
<cjwatson> it's a bit odd that it didn't kill itself correctly, but I'm not investigating in that much detail on a Friday night :)
<cjwatson> kyrofa: anyway there seems to be a missing Build-Depends: python3-requests or similar here, so maybe that will be enough to get things going properly
<kyrofa> cjwatson, thanks for taking care of that! You're right, I forgot that dep
<boiko> robru: coupd you please get libphonumber source package copied over from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~boiko/+archive/ubuntu/source-uploads/+packages to silo 44?
<robru> boiko: one sec
<boiko> ah, source packages not supported in dual landings, hmm :/
<robru> boiko: oh yeah right. you need to either do a wily landing and then later do a sync back to vivid landing, or make an MP for this package
<boiko> robru: ok, I will check with _salem on monday how we want to do that, thanks anyway
<robru> boiko: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-18
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thank you
<Mirv> tvoss ^ converted to tri-landing, would be very nice to have for location in OTA-13
<Mirv> no tvoss around though
<jgdx> Mirv, hey, would it be possible to bump the qt layouts plugin to ~5.5? It's 5.4 currently, and doesn't bring the sweet Layout.margins attached props.
<Mirv> jgdx: you'd probably mean having qtquickcontrols-opensource-src 5.5.1 to vivid. sure, I can check if it'd build against otherwise Qt 5.4 and have a silo for testing.
<Mirv> ..at some point, now out of silos but I could test it locally tomorrow
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, thanks
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, could you take a look at the failures in [1]? Not sure this branch introduced those, and they are consistent. [1] https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1672
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! Let me re-run the test, it's an old issue that we fixed
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> jgdx: I mean, it's caused by the repowerd landing but we reverted it from vivid
<sil2100> So a re-run of vivid autopkgtests should help
<sil2100> And this is now running
<jgdx> sil2100, I've run it 5 times
<sil2100> Today?
<jgdx> something like that
<sil2100> That hm, doesn't make much sense
<sil2100> Oh, or maybe someone landed unity-system-compositor in the meantime
<sil2100> hm, no, actually not
<kdub> the last few releases I've done, the builders seem to pick up my personal email address instead of the canonical one in the debian changelog... any idea where the builder gets the email address from?
<dobey> kdub: primary e-mail address specified in your ubuntu sso account
<kdub> dobey, ah, thats where I need to change it then... thanks!
<kenvandine> rvr, i have a bacon2d landing in silo 80, doesn't affect anything in any of the phone images
<kenvandine> can you mark it as QA NA?
<rvr> kenvandine: Let me take a look
<kenvandine> rvr, it's just in the overlay so game developers can easily pull in the binary into their click
<kenvandine> rvr thx
<rvr> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1689
<kenvandine> rvr, plus the only changes are build related :)
 * kenvandine really needs to spend more time on bacon2d :)
<rvr> kenvandine: I think you need to sign it first
<kenvandine> done
<rvr> kenvandine: Does it have autopkg tests?
<rvr> kenvandine: Automated Signoff Queued... I'll sign it when this is finished.
<kenvandine> rvr, it doesn't
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<kenvandine> i didn't realize that couldn't be set until after the autopkgtests
<mterry> rvr, did any testing happen on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 last week?
<rvr> mterry: Nope
<mterry> rvr, OK, cool.  we had a slight hiccup with ci train and are going through autopkgtests again, just wanted to check in and say no rebuilds happened, but that doesn't matter if no testing happened   :)
<rvr> mterry: Ok
<rvr> mterry: I was asking tsdgeos for the test results
<kenvandine> rvr, automated signoff complete for silo 80
<rvr> kenvandine: Dine
<rvr> Err, done!
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<slangasek> cjwatson: fooey - cady's chroot is sorted, and the haskell-http-conduit build failure isn't reproducible there either.  But consistently reproducible in LP
<slangasek> hmm wrong channel ;)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-19
<Mirv> jgdx: seb128 is asking for revert of indicator-datetime from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/054 because it's crashing on login screen on Unity 7. a revert is currently building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+packages
<Mirv> ideas/fixes welcome
<Mirv> jgdx: duflu discovered it on #ubuntu-desktop http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20008534/
<Mirv> so bug #1604251
<ubot5> bug 1604251 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashes immediately on the yakkety login screen; with signal 5 (SIGTRAP) in g_object_new_valist()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604251
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I could not figure anything out with chdits about this - https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-019/xenial/ppc64el/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160718_054019@/log.gz
<Mirv> sil2100: indicator-datetime possible revert needed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20011634/
<sil2100> Mirv: ACK, are you using the train revert function for this?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<Mirv> the silo is ready, just not sure if it's safe to revert only that either, but at least is ready
<sil2100> I'm thinking if we shouldn't just revert it for yakkety
<sil2100> Oh, no, actually not
<jgdx> Mirv, ugh okay.
<jgdx> Mirv, seb128: okay, I'll bump the version
<seb128> jgdx, Mirv, I think the issue is that the key is in the touch schemas which isn't installed on the desktop and not in the depends
<jgdx> seb128, okay
<seb128> jgdx, Mirv, ignore that, looks like we merged the schemas (which makes sense) so it's likely just the version that needs to be updated
<jgdx> seb128, okay, there's a dep there, on gsettings-ubuntu-schemas (>= 0.0.7)
<jgdx> but the change was in -touch-schemas
<seb128> that's not new enough
<seb128> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/273763407/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas_0.0.7+16.10.20160615.1-0ubuntu1_0.0.7+16.10.20160701-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> it was not there in 0.0.7+16.10.20160615.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> which is > 0.7
<seb128> you want >= 0.0.7+16.10.20160701
<jgdx> okay
<jgdx> gsettings-ubuntu-schemas == gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, though right?
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas is a dummy transational binary
<jgdx> seb128, the whole silo was reverted?
<seb128> dunno
<seb128> Mirv ^
<jgdx> seems so
<jgdx> Mirv, sil2100: okay, I'm waiting for the word on what happened to the silo, if we need to land that again with the deps in order or what. :)
<Mirv> jgdx: no the https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-017/+packages currently just has indicator-datetime
<Mirv> jgdx: and it's only a silo, nothing is really reverted yet
<Mirv> jgdx: but ubuntu-system-settings and gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas are stuck in proposed from the original landing https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/054
<jgdx> Mirv, not sure what you're saying. I'm thinking maybe I could help fix this in Arthur's absence, but it's not clear to me what I need to do.
<Mirv> jgdx: you were asking about what happened to the silo - it's still landed. there's another silo with just indicator-datetime revert in it, but I don't know if it is safe to revert just indicator-datetime alone.
<Mirv> jgdx: and additionally regarding the silo, the two packages are stuck in proposed so not really in yakkety
<seb128> which ones?
<seb128> because the indicator is not stucked in proposed
<seb128> which is why users hit the issue
<Mirv> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/054 -> Proposed pocket ( gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/yakkety, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety).
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Nor can I.  I've asked pitti to help
<ogra_> sil2100, can your pending livecd-rootfs chnages be uploaded ?
<ogra_> (happy to do it, just want to make sure )
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, we have the same bits in vivid already released and nothing exploded
<sil2100> I didn't want to unnecessarily release those since they weren't needed in yakkety instantly
<rvr> renatu: ping
<Mirv> sil2100: any silo to follow regarding xenial not booting (on my krillin)?
<sil2100> Mirv: we didn't check unbootability on xenial recently
<Mirv> I'm trying to figure out what's reported and what's not, since I'd need working xenial base in order to try out Qt 5.6.1 soon
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah something would seem to be up
<Mirv> crashalot http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20030881/
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thanks
<renatu> trainguards, any idea what is happening on silo 73? It was building nice last week. This week is not building and we did not change any code
<renatu> rvr, hey victor
<rvr> renatu: Hi
<rvr> renatu: You already answered my question :)
<renatu> rvr, I am trying to solve the build problem with trainguards
<rvr> renatu: Ack
<Mirv> renatu: account-polld fails with dh_auto_build: go install -v launchpad.net/account-polld/... returned exit code 1
<renatu> rvr, it is not a code problem. Something has changed on the build system
<Mirv> renatu: go build error on all three (yakkety, xenial, vivid), but I think you need to try to build it locally to find out what's wrong as there's not much error output. on vivid it's "dh_auto_build: go install -v launchpad.net/account-polld/accounts launchpad.net/account-polld/cmd/account-polld launchpad.net/account-polld/cmd/account-watcher-test launchpad.net/account-polld/cmd/qtcontact-test launchpad
<Mirv> .net/account-polld/gettext launchpad.net/account-polld/plugins launchpad.net/account-polld/plugins/gcalendar launchpad.net/account-polld/plugins/gmail launchpad.net/account-polld/plugins/twitter launchpad.net/account-polld/plugins/twitter/oauth launchpad.net/account-polld/pollbus launchpad.net/account-polld/qtcontact returned exit code 1"
<Mirv> see log at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/273920282/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.account-polld_0.1+15.04.20160719-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<renatu> Mirv, yes something changed on the build environment. I will check with go experts what I can do to fix that.
<Mirv> ok, thanks
<rvr> renatu: Another question. I have a "Reminders" calendar in Google Calendar, that I cannot see in the calendar app. Do you know whether "reminders" is a special calendar in Google?
<renatu> rvr, yes "reminders" as a special kind not supported by calendar-app
<rvr> renatu: Ok
<renatu> we should have a reminder app or implement integration on our calendar-app
<renatu> not defined yet
<rvr> renatu: Related... How can I reproduce "Reminders synced from google does not appear on the app"?
<renatu> rvr, create a notification on your event.
<renatu> rvr, maybe I should rephrase that it could cause confusions :D
<renatu> rvr, edit you event and add a reminder/notification on it (like 10 mins before the event)
<renatu> make sure that appear on the calendar-app
<rvr> Ok
<renatu> Mirv, it builds nice on my machine
<renatu> Mirv, this error: rc/launchpad.net/account-polld/cmd/account-polld/account_manager.go:27:2: cannot find package "launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/click/cblacklist" in any of:
<renatu> 	/usr/lib/go/src/pkg/launchpad.net/ubuntu-push/click/cblacklist (from $GOROOT)
<renatu> looks strange
<renatu> since this file is part of "golang-ubuntu-push-dev" and it is already in the build dep list
<renatu> Mirv, oh, wait the version of that package used by the build system is not the same version that I have in my machine
<Mirv> renatu: since it's failing consistently on all three series, it's at least not eg yakkety devel specific problem but a general one
<renatu> Mirv, yes it is using a version from overlay ppa
<renatu> this version changed something that broken the build
<renatu> Mirv, I think I found the problem: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1378
<renatu> Mirv, this silo needs to land
<Mirv> renatu: it has landed for xenial + vivid already, so it can't be the reason for xenial/vivid builds landing
<renatu> Mirv, the mr did not merged
<Mirv> renatu: ah right, yes, that would be a problem. because the yakkety packages are stuck, the merge is not happening.
<sil2100> It seems this one landing causes various issues everywhere
<renatu> it contains the necessary changes for account-polld to build again
<Mirv> well at least the fact that it hasn't really landed
<Mirv> it seems ubuntu-system-settings is stuck in yakkety-proposed for the same mysterious problem on ppc64el that UITK can't get to QA queue: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/ppc64el/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160718_185637@/log.gz
<Mirv> bzoltan and cjwatson were talking about it earlier, and that looks similar
<kenvandine> Mirv, i've confirmed that indicator-datetime bug seems to be caused by the schema package being held in yakkety-proposed
<kenvandine> so no need to revert it... we just need to get that package promoted :)
<kenvandine> Mirv, jgdx has a branch bumping the depends version, which is good but won't actually fix it for anyone that has updated until that package is promoted
<dbarth> hey trainguards; could you remove the signon-ui packages in silo 062 please?
<sil2100> dbarth: on it
<dbarth> i have reconfigured the silo to exclude a broken merge proposal
<dbarth> thanks
<sil2100> dbarth: removed :) yw!
<dbarth> cool
<seb128> Mirv, you didn't land the indicator-datetime revert?
<kenvandine> seb128, hey
<kenvandine> seb128, please don't revert that ;)
<seb128> grrrr
<kenvandine> once the schema gets migrated to release it'll be fine
<seb128> wth people
<seb128> right
<seb128> meanwhile everybody is broken in yakkety
<kenvandine> we have a branch that bumps the depends
<kenvandine> but that won't actually fix anything
<seb128> if it had been reverted 10 hours it would be already fixed for users
<kenvandine> since it'll get blocked as well
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> yeah... but now we'll know in an hour or so if it'll migrate
<seb128> which is why I wanted a revert this morning
<seb128> best path to fix users
<kenvandine> waiting for those flaky unity8 tests
<seb128> then figure out the screwups
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> the autopkgtests passed for yakkety in the silo
<seb128> meanwhile we just screwed all the users who updated since this morning
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> i know
<kenvandine> but we're close now
<seb128> we should have reverted
<kenvandine> or if we could force the migration?
<seb128> yeah, classic "it's going to be fixed soon"
<bfiller> seb128, kenvandine : quickest solution would be to get those packages held in proposed from silo 54 landed
<seb128> and one day later users are still screwed
<kenvandine> we know the tests passed in the silo
<bfiller> and not wait for the autopackage tests to run again
<bfiller> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/054
<seb128> that silo is not going to fix anything
<kenvandine> seb128, no, that shows the tests passed there
<seb128> it's going to block the silo version in proposed with the schemas until that one migrates
<kenvandine> can we force the migration?
<bfiller> kenvandine, seb128: yes that's what I'm saying, force migration as we know the tests alaready passed
<seb128> I guess pitti or such could
 * kenvandine hates those flaky unity8 tests
<seb128> also who approved that landing?
<kenvandine> rvr
<seb128> was that reviewed by somebody with upload rights?
<seb128> it has packaging changes
<seb128> it should have gone through a coredev ack
<kenvandine> oh... me :)
<seb128> ha
<seb128> oh...
<kenvandine> you can yell at me :)
<seb128> well errors happens :p
<seb128> happen
<seb128> I'm going to rent at you for arguing against reverting in case of regressions
<kenvandine> 8	-               gsettings-ubuntu-schemas,
<kenvandine> 9	+               gsettings-ubuntu-schemas (>= 0.0.7),
<kenvandine> i saw that
<kenvandine> and thought it was good enough
<kenvandine> but it wasn't
<seb128> yeah, honest mistake, don't worry
<seb128> still when there is a regression that hits users we should revert
<kenvandine> i should have checked the archive
<seb128> not wait half a day that u.s wake up to start figuring out to fix
<seb128> and have another half a day to land a fix
<kenvandine> the revert silo failed to build
<seb128> next time I guess I just dput a revert
<seb128> screw buggy ci processes :p
<kenvandine> for vivid only
<kenvandine> a revert to yakkety only would have been harmless
<seb128> right
<seb128> I should have done that
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> Mirv also didn't tell me he was stucked on not acting on it
<seb128> annoying
<bfiller> kenvandine, seb128: so options I see at this point  to fix broken yakety 1) force migration of silo 54 2) revert changes 3) wait until autopackage tests (hopefully) pass so migration of silo 54 can continue. My pref is 1). thoughts?
<kenvandine> i'd prefer 1 as well
<kenvandine> but a manual dput of indicator-datetime reverting the change to yakkety only would be harmless too
<bfiller> fine with that
<kenvandine> but we'd have to wait for it to get through the proposed migration as well
<kenvandine> forced migration would be quicker
<seb128> let me poke pitti
<kenvandine> seb128, thx!
<seb128> kenvandine, bfiller, pitti is letting it through but somebody needs to fix the unity8 tests
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> seb128, we've complained about it
<kenvandine> they said someone is looking into it
<kenvandine> it's been a problem for quite a while
<bfiller> seb128: ack
<seb128> right, pitti and L_aney pointed out that, next time not forcing over because apparently it has been like that for a while and skipping removes the incensitive the fix things
<kenvandine> seb128, these tests cause me to spend days clicking retry ever 3 hours :(
<seb128> why isn't anyone in the unity8 team dealing with it?
<kenvandine> s/ever/every
<seb128> it's stupid
<kenvandine> Saviq said someone is working on it
<seb128> where is Saviq? ;-)
<kenvandine> a couple weeks ago
<seb128> hidding?
<kenvandine> hanging out in germany :)
<kenvandine> he's at the sprint
<rvr> renatu: Silo 73 approved
<ogra_> he said he is on vacation til tomorrow (i met him in the hotel restaurant/garden)
<ogra_> :)
<renatu> rvr, thanks, bfiller ^^
<rvr> mardy: dbarth: I need the test scope and credentials for silo 59
<dbarth> rvr: ack; on a call, brb
<Mirv> seb128: I mentioned it was unclear to me whether it's safe to revert just indicator-datetime while 054 had many related packages in it. there were too many cooks handling this soup.
<seb128> when in doubt revert it all :-)
<seb128> oh well, it's forced though now
<Mirv> yeah I read the backlog
<rvr> Mirv: What is the problem with 54?
<kenvandine> rvr, the gsettings schema was held in proposed and broke indicator-datetime in yakkety
<kenvandine> held because of the flaky unity8 autopkgtests
<kenvandine> which passed in the silo, but get rerun for proposed migration
<rvr> kenvandine: I see
 * kenvandine needs to step out for lunch, bbiab
<sil2100> seb128: hey! I know I overused your trust through the repowerd preNEW thing (;p), but maybe you could take a look in some spare time at the binNEW of https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1037/2016-07-19_14:11:37/yakkety_address-book-service_packaging_changes.diff from silo 73? ;)
<popey> sil2100: when is ota-12 due?
<seb128> sil2100, hey, don't worry about that, miscommunication can happen ... looking ;-)
<sil2100> popey: next week, hopefully early next week - worst case around Wednesday
<popey> sil2100: thanks, hope it goes well!
<rvr> jgdx: Silo 37 merge proposal needs approval.
<seb128> sil2100, usr/lib/evolution-data-server/registry-modules/module-ubuntu-sources.so is moved between binaries, that needs a N
<seb128> B,R
<seb128> sil2100, the binary naming doesn't seem really great, e-d-s-ubuntu?
<seb128> I've no clue even from the description how that's ubuntu specific
<seb128> is that of ubuntuone accounts?
<sil2100> Right, didn't look into the packaging yet, this needs to be fixed before we can push that out! For the descriptions, it's ubuntu specific I guess because it deals with apps for the Ubuntu app store
 * sil2100 needs to get back to the habbit of checking packages first before giving them to preNEW review
<ogra_> pffft ... just wait til you get bug reports from users ...
<dobey> seb128, sil2100: what the heck is that?
<seb128> "that"?
<dobey> the e-d-s-ubuntu thing
<seb128> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1037/2016-07-19_14:11:37/yakkety_address-book-service_packaging_changes.diff
<seb128> I don't really understand it from the description
<dobey> yeah, that oesn't make much sense to me either
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/create-eds-extension-package/+merge/296447 doesn't tell me anything more either really
<kenvandine> Broken ubuntu-system-settings:ppc64el Depends on powerd:ppc64el < none | 2016.06+16.10.20160706.1-0ubuntu1 @un uH > (>= 0.15)
<kenvandine> seb128, ^^ does that make any sense to you?
<seb128> kenvandine, is that yakkety?
<kenvandine> i guess it's just the lack of powerd for ppc64el
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the system-settings migration is held up because of the ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts autopkgtest failure on yakkety ppc64el
<seb128> kenvandine, unsure, but powerd is built from repowerd there now
<kenvandine> which is failing to resolve depends
<seb128> but that was reverted in the overlay
<seb128> so yakkety and overlay are out of sync on that
<seb128> unsure how that works with landings
<kenvandine> the depends it's missing is actually system-settings
<dobey> the problem is repowerd isn't build on ppc
<seb128> you mean?
<seb128> right
<kenvandine> uss-oa depends on uss, uss depends on powerd
<seb128> well powerd wasn't either
<dobey> then how would it have passed before?
<kenvandine> maybe the lack of passing tests for ppc64el didn't used to hold up proposed migration?
<seb128> britney blocks regressions
<kenvandine> right
<seb128> it doesn't require you to build on all arches
<seb128> just to not build on less than you used to build on
<kenvandine> so it must have passed on this arch before
<dobey> right, but if it's blocking, then it must have regressed
<seb128> so if it never existed there it's fine
<seb128> well https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powerd/0.16+16.04.20160204.1-0ubuntu2~xenial1
<seb128> britney compare pockets
<seb128> and it doesn't exist there
<seb128> what page are you looking at?
<dobey> hmm, weird
<seb128> oh
<kenvandine> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system
<seb128> ?
<dobey> kenvandine: i see s390x was marked ignored
<kenvandine> autopkgtest for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/0.7+16.10.20160628.2-0ubuntu1: amd64: Pass, armhf: Pass, i386: Pass, ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Ignored failure
<seb128> it fails the autopkgtest for online accounts on ppc64el
<kenvandine> yes
<dobey> maybe it need to be flagged
<kenvandine> the failure is that it can't install system-settings
<kenvandine> because of missing powerd
<kenvandine> so powerd must have been built there at one point
<kenvandine> and deleted?
<cjwatson> I'm sceptical that it's just that
<cjwatson> ubuntu-system-settings depends on powerd | gnome-settings-daemon, and gnome-settings-daemon is installable on ppc64el
<kenvandine> ah
<dobey> oh
<kenvandine> so maybe i'm going down the wrong rabbit hole
<cjwatson> You might be.  I'd suggest looking at old successful test logs and seeing which set of packages they managed to install
<cjwatson> If they installed gnome-settings-daemon, then powerd is very likely the wrong rabbit-hole
<kenvandine>   Holding Back ubuntu-system-settings:ppc64el rather than change gnome-settings-daemon:ppc64el
<cjwatson> Yeah, but why :)
<cjwatson> I couldn't reproduce in chdist when I tried earlier
<cjwatson> But I didn't have quite the same setup, and I ran out of time to dig
<kenvandine> Setting up gnome-settings-daemon (3.18.2-0ubuntu3) ...
<kenvandine> from the last pass
<kenvandine> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/ppc64el/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160711_105452@/log.gz
<dobey> ugh what a mess
<dobey> (this silo)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> actually i was asking mardy about this a few days ago
<kenvandine> i saw this failure in a silo
<kenvandine> not silo 54 :)
<kenvandine> but 54 does seem cursed
<dobey> right, but either way, it's the same issue
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> and these logs are very confusing
<dobey> well, this issue is the same issue. all the other issues i have with that silo are different from this one :)
<cjwatson> kenvandine: If you have a recent-ish successful log, diffing against the latest failure is sometimes a helpful approach
<kenvandine> diff the logs?
<kenvandine> doubt that will help, the successful one installs the deps :)
<kenvandine> never get to that point on the failing log
<jgdx> kenvandine, do you have acc to set [1] as approved too? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-settings-components/tap-not-swipe/+merge/299798
<jgdx> kenvandine, I don't
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'll check
<kenvandine> cjwatson, the passing log: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety/yakkety/ppc64el/u/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/20160711_105452@/log.gz
<kenvandine> jgdx, done
<jgdx> kenvandine, thanks!
<jgdx> rvr, it's done (silo 37 mp approved)
<cjwatson> kenvandine: I'm not going to look in more detail, but the reason I think it might help is that perhaps the packages installed earlier on in the log will differ
<kenvandine> ok
<dobey> kenvandine: i think the issue is related to the gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-control-center vs unity-settings-daemon/unity-control-center stuff
<dobey> cjwatson: since your here, might you have any idea why when building a package with sbuild, a dep like "pyflakes3 | pyflakes (>= M.N)" would not be falling back to the or-depends (ie, it wants to always intall pyflakes3)?
<dobey> it seems to work fine on lp builders, but is failing in jenkins
<cjwatson> dobey: sbuild --resolve-alternatives
<dobey> ah
<dobey> i wonder if it's not doing that. thanks
<kenvandine> only obvious difference is binutils
<kenvandine> -Get:3 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu yakkety/main ppc64el binutils ppc64el 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 [2,324 kB]
<kenvandine> +Get:3 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu yakkety/main ppc64el binutils ppc64el 2.26.1-1ubuntu2 [2,322 kB]
<cjwatson> mkay, so maybe not
<kenvandine> yeah :/
<kenvandine> worth a shot though
<cjwatson> something is probably not coinstallable - may even be worth running autopkgtest on this locally with qemu-system-ppc64 (which I've never tried but maybe it will work?) to get an environment where you can poke interactively
<dobey> well, the difference probably won't be obvious in a diff when you're looking at that, since the dependencies didn't resolve
<robru> kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1378/finalize/1/info/ Holy hell
<kenvandine> yeah... what the heck was that?
<kenvandine> it succeeded though
<robru> kenvandine: some experimental code to delete dangling bzr tags that don't point at real commits, but I'm also amazed by the sheer number of packages being deleted
<kenvandine> i think there was many rebuilds
<kenvandine> that silo has been around for weeks
<kenvandine> i'm not all that familiar with it
<robru> kenvandine: yeah, compounded by trio
<kenvandine> it took ages to finalize too
<kenvandine> i guess that was all the deletion of tags?
<kenvandine> nice to keep it tidy though :)
<kenvandine> 2016-07-19 19:11:15,178 ERROR This ticket is busy. Try again later.
<kenvandine> robru, what's up with that?
<kenvandine> still shows it as building
<robru> kenvandine: yeah each tag to delete is a round-trip to the server so quite slow. It parallelizes between packages at least
<robru> kenvandine: looking at a cached page? There's no evidence that anything has run since the finalize
<robru> On that ticket
<kenvandine> different ticket
<kenvandine> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1037/build/latest/
<robru> kenvandine: which one?
<kenvandine> oh wait
<kenvandine> yeah, ticket 1037
<kenvandine> latest log says it failed
<kenvandine> but it's also currently building
<robru> kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1037/ 77 still running when 78 attempted, should work now
<kenvandine> oh... maybe someone else kicked a rebuild right before me :)
<robru> kenvandine: actually yours is the one that worked, just a race condition that you were shown the log from renatu 's failed attempt
<kenvandine> ah
<robru> slangasek: not much to say since the meeting yesterday, want to skip?
<slangasek> robru: can do
<robru> slangasek: great, thanks
<camako> robru, any idea why britney is failing on silo 69? ppc64el arch failure... https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1693/landing-069-yakkety/excuses.html
<robru> camako: I'm not familiar with that error,  no. kenvandine is this the same thing you were seeing earlier? ☝
<kenvandine> robru, camako: yes
<kenvandine> and i'm still clueless
<robru> Ouch
<camako> kenvandine, thanks..... at least not my fault
<kenvandine> i think we're down to thinking either powerd, gnome-settings-daemon or unity-control-center is uninstallable
<robru> kenvandine: weird that it's just one arch?
<kenvandine> cjwatson suggested i try to run ppc64el autopkgtest locally to poke at it
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> but i can't get it to build a freaking qemu image for it
<robru> Argh
<kenvandine> adt-buildvm-ubuntu-cloud just keeps timing out
<kenvandine> it downloads the ppc64el image
<kenvandine> boots it to run cloud-init
<kenvandine> then times out
 * kenvandine has about had it!
<robru> kenvandine: camako: I guess just poke QA to override britney and add to the queue?
<kenvandine> got feature work with deadlines!
<kenvandine> not a great idea...
<kenvandine> it'll still get stuck in the yakkety proposed migration
<robru> Right
<kenvandine> so it's just moving the problem to later
<kenvandine> anyway, i'm late... gotta jet
<robru> kenvandine: night
<camako> thanks take care
<camako> sil2100, just FYI... ^^ since you were interested in this silo...
<camako> and kgunn ^^
<kgunn> ta
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-20
<dbarth> hi trainguards: i'm trying to see what to do about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1545#audit_log
<dbarth> in particular, if i need to rebuild / land normally, as i remember this silo having been used already to unblock the arm64 builds
<Mirv> dbarth: well it surely looks the webbrowser-app build is 4 days old and needs a rebuild. not really sure about the arm64 part but I don't see anything old lingering in the PPA.
<sil2100> dbarth: IIRC this silo would be nice to have but is not super required as we changed the necessary deps to get rid of the ubuntu-html5-theme old package
<dbarth> ahh
<sil2100> dbarth: this is just for upgrade paths
<dbarth> ok, well, i'll rebuild and push anyway then
<dbarth> i wanted to avoid pushing something already semi-applied or something
<dbarth> thanks for the confirmation
<mzanetti> ogra, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1604611
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1604611 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[webapp-container] Undocumented command line option --no-australia-mode" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ogra> mzanetti, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!
<mzanetti> what a great morning :D
<popey> brilliant
<sil2100> Oh my
<sil2100> ogra: now look what you've done!
<ogra> :)
<Mirv> uh oh..
<Mirv> I'll let sil2100 handle that mystery triple-really-xenial silo :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Yessss, it's 3vil
<sil2100> Especially that I already sense that address-book-app will require some special handling in the archive in yakkety
<Mirv> doh, I'm over PPA size limit, no wonder my uploads didn't show up :( https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024/+packages
<Mirv> posted https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/298263
<Mirv> thanks to Colin
<sil2100> Mirv: eh, I think I need to publish this silo 'by hand'
<sil2100> Since I guess it's expecting me to add yakkety and vivid landings for the other packages
<Mirv> so it is
<sil2100> That sucks a bit
<popey> jibel: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1697 with hugs.
<rvr> Kaleo: ping
<rvr> boiko: ping
<boiko> rvr: pong
<rvr> boiko: Hi
<rvr> boiko: I'm checking silo 41
<boiko> rvr: hello :)
<rvr> boiko: Do you know exactly what to look for async_bottom_edge?
<boiko> rvr: salem_ knows more about that one, but I would say to test if bottom edge works in phone mode
<rvr> boiko: That's working, yes
<rvr> salem_: ^
<boiko> salem_: what was the case to invoke it from the url dispatcher?
<salem_> rvr, boiko open messaging-app via dialer and address-book
<seb128> sil2100, hey ... so address-book-service despite my packaging review/need to fix from yesterday?! it's fine but no need to ask me for reviews anymore from this point on this apparently things keep landing ignoring review comments
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ there is your name on those so just as fyi
<Mirv> sil2100: I wonder why ubuntu-touch/staging/ubuntu images older than 31 are missing? I'm trying to bisect when the xenial worked
<kenvandine> seb128, oh? i didn't look at the merge proposal again just the diff
<seb128> kenvandine, which is missing replaces for files moved between binaries
<seb128> which I pointed yesterday when asked for review
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> also the e-d-s-ubuntu naming sucks
<seb128> it's not descriptive on what that package is or does
<kenvandine> which branch did you comment on?
<seb128> none, I was pinged on this IRC channel
<seb128> I don't even know which branch correspond
<seb128> Lucasz gave me a url to the packaging diff artifact
<kenvandine> seb128, i'm surprised it updates cleanly without the replaces
<seb128> depends of the binaries unpack order
<seb128> it's moving between debs
<sil2100> dbarth: hey!
<sil2100> dbarth: are you around?
<seb128> sil2100, sure ignore me
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah
<kenvandine> i just would think it would install the new package first to satisfy the depends
<sil2100> seb128: uh oh! I didn't land it!
<kenvandine> which would then break
<kenvandine> sil2100, i did... :/
<sil2100> seb128: it was broken so I didn't touch it! We don't have any real means to reject it in the train
<kenvandine> didn't know seb128 had an issue with it
<kenvandine> but seb128 was clearly right :)
<seb128> the train has a "verification" section no?
<seb128> we could flag it as failing verification
<kenvandine> seb128, btw... looks like the ppc64el issue is gnome-settings-daemon needing nautilus-data:ppc64el
<sil2100> seb128: hm, yeah, I could, but it's a QA field, but yeah, I could have just used it - I *assumed* that since it requires a binNEW from an archive admin then no one will publish it withou an approval of an archive admin
<seb128> kenvandine, that binary is arch all
<seb128> sil2100, binNEW doesn't need pre-review
<sil2100> Since no one publishes binNEW packages without an explicit ACK
<seb128> you are confusing it with sourceNEW
<sil2100> seb128: in the train procedures we do that
<sil2100> There's always a warning
<seb128> coredev can publish new bins no?
<seb128> kenvandine, ^
<kenvandine>  gnome-settings-daemon:ppc64el : Depends: nautilus-data:ppc64el (>= 2.91.3-1) but it is not installable
<sil2100> They can, yes, but they should always consult archive admins first
<sil2100> That's why I did that
<seb128> kenvandine, dunno what's going on there
<kenvandine> yeah... i should have caught the issue, but there was no way to track that another dev had nack
<seb128> next time I just free the silo :p
<kenvandine> lol
<sil2100> Will make sure to always leave a comment
<sil2100> At least
<kenvandine> sil2100, i do for new sources
<seb128> thanks
<kenvandine> a comment would be enogh
<kenvandine> enough
<kenvandine> i look at those
<kenvandine> seb128, so i think that's the cause for the autopkgtest failures for yakkety ppc64el
<sil2100> Will do, but there's always a comment on top of the packaging diff " * Please consult an archive admin about adding or removing these packages: " for new binaries
<dbarth> sil2100: yup
<kenvandine> sil2100, seb128: i should have noticed the missing Replaces too...
<seb128> kenvandine, also I pointed out that the e-d-s-ubuntu name doesn't make much sense
<seb128> even with the description
<seb128> is that eds on ubuntu ? for ubuntu ? for ubuntuone?
<kenvandine> yeah, but it matches the eds module name
<kenvandine> but i see your point
<seb128> I still don't understand what is "ubuntu" in this contect
<seb128> we have -uoa or -goa
<seb128> but those are modules for eds to integrate to uoa or goa which are part of ubuntu
<seb128> is -ubuntu superseeding -uoa?
<kenvandine> i think these are just for sync
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^
<seb128> that landing is a mess :-/
<seb128> kenvandine, sil2100, that upload is blocking in proposed until those issues are sorted, including naming
<renatu> seb128, kenvandine , this is an EDS source plugin. To store some ubuntu-phone specific informations into these sources.
<seb128> the description should say that
<seb128> and the name should be more specific that "ubuntu"
<renatu> For example: Every calendar source has the account-id and application-id that creates that source
<renatu> seb128, sure I can change that
<renatu> seb128, any suggestion :D
<bregma> sil2100, did you manualy upload x.org into the xenial overlay?
<sil2100> bregma: yes, what's up?
<bregma> how is that going to work with the ongoing Xmir work and xenial SRUs of the same package?
<bregma> was there full testing by the XMir/libertine teams on both device and desktop? (don't bother answering, we didn't get notice)
<sil2100> bregma: I'll sync that up for a xenial SRU
<sil2100> bregma: it was a packaging-only change, adding arm64 binaries which did not exist before - testing is not required as there are no testing devices, am I right?
<sil2100> If there are, why were there no arm64 binaries built?
<sil2100> The overlay upload was required as we needed this unblocked ASAP, an SRU with the changes will follow
<bregma> OK, if you can guarantee it's only a packaging change and it's been coordinated with Ubuntu distro so it doesn't get lost in the SRU process
<bregma> given there is no QA on our flagship desktop product and it'd frequently broken by overlay uploads, I am paranoid
<seb128> renatu, not really since I don't understand the detail, but e-d-s-utouch-data-sync or similar if that's what it does
<rvr> salem_: Back
<rvr> salem_: So I have launched messaging app from address book and dialer app
<rvr> salem_: "Type message" shows fine, is that the related bottom edge widget?
<salem_> rvr, yes, actually, when launched from another app, you don't get the bottom edge
<kenvandine> seb128, is Replaces enough? or do we need a Conflicts too?
<salem_> rvr, I mean, if the recipient is set, if you for example launch messaging-app from browser, then the bottom edge must be triggered during startup and the input field populated with the link/text.
<seb128> kenvandine, R,B nowadays I think?
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> Conflicts always confuses me... :)
<rvr> salem_: Let me check that
<rvr> salem_: oSoMoN: Sharing a link with messaging app shows only the title, not the URL
<rvr> (of the page)
<salem_> rvr, I think this is a known bug. but a browser bug.
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> \o/
<jibel> mir for arm64
<sil2100> eh, autopkgtests are failing for ppc
<dbarth> sil2100: what's up btw?
<sil2100> dbarth: ah, unping, nvm - chrisccoulson answered already on -release ;) We had some oxide-related discussion
<jibel> sil2100, hm, there is an issue with ubuntu-system-settings and powerd there
<dbarth> ok nw
<jibel> sil2100, unrelated to mir but worth having a look
<kenvandine> seb128, mind taking a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/rename-eds-extension/+merge/300614
<seb128> kenvandine, need to replaces address-book-service (<< 0.1.2) as well no?
<seb128> otherwise looks fine
<seb128> I'm not sure -utouch is better than -ubuntu
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^
<kenvandine> seb128, that's what i said :)
<seb128> but I'm not going to argue about naming
<seb128> it's still not descriptive
<kenvandine> but i don't have any suggestions for something better
<seb128> and we are trying to move away from touch
<seb128> you can as well keep ubuntu...
<seb128> or -ubuntu-source-sync
<seb128> that might be long though
<renatu> I would prefer not use "sync"
<sil2100> At least the description should be updated
<renatu> it is not specific for sync
<renatu> is more to link apps and sources
<seb128> well I still not understand what that does
<renatu> in case remove a app, we want to remove the sources
<seb128> but the name ideally would convey the use
<seb128> or the function rather
<seb128> whatever that binary once installed doe
<seb128> does
<kenvandine> renatu, you need a Replaces for address-book-service as well
<kenvandine> and a Breaks for eds-ubuntu
<renatu> kenvandine, Replaces?? with the old version?
<renatu> is that not automatically?
<kenvandine> replaces any version
<kenvandine> since that package is going way
<renatu> address-book-services does not replaces any package
<kenvandine> no no no
<renatu> :D
<kenvandine> +Breaks: address-book-service (<< 0.1.2)
<kenvandine> +Replaces: address-book-service (<< 0.1.2)
<kenvandine> for eds-utouch
<renatu> ok
<kenvandine> and add a Breaks: eds-ubuntu too
<kenvandine> seb128, ignore what i said about nautilus-data on ppc64el... that was just because i'm messing around with a schoot with --target ppc64el
<kenvandine> i can't get a qemu image to boot
<kenvandine> to really know wtf is going on
<kdub> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-036/+build/10493903 has no build log? is this a i386 builder problem?
<cjwatson> kdub: A few builds were taken out by a firewall switchover this afternoon, I believe.  I'll dig out the list of build IDs and retry them in bulk.
<kdub> cjwatson, ah, alright. thanks!
<cjwatson> Hmm, maybe lcy01 is still sad
<cjwatson> kdub: I've retried the affected builds; the underlying issue isn't yet fixed but I've put the affected builders in manual mode for the time being.
<kdub> cjwatson, thanks, so does that mean that if I re-click the build button myself the i386 builds won't work?
<cjwatson> kdub: What?
<kdub> cjwatson, not sure what 'manual mode' for a builder is
<kdub> and that was my confusing guess
<cjwatson> kdub: Firstly, that build has already succeeded; secondly, it wasn't an i386 vs. everything else issue, it was a subset of the amd64/i386 builders.
<cjwatson> kdub: So for the time being builds will just go to builders that work instead.
<kdub> cjwatson, ah, I understand better, thanks for the help
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> ... and they're back now.
<Mirv> sil2100: unping regarding images, no need to dig, I found a more recent booting xenial image. I'll continue tomorrow pinning down what broke.
<Mirv> (31 did not boot into unity8, 40 does)
<sil2100> Mirv: ah! Sorry, saw your ping but forgot to reply - we don't keep too many images in staging for space-efficiency
<sil2100> I mean, we didn't focus much on staging for now so the fullcount is a bit smaller than usually
<camako> sil2100, as expected we are seeing the same unrelated failure that we had seen with britney during migration in proposed (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#mir)
<camako> can you help?
<sil2100> camako: hey! I think kenvandine was looking into that
<robru> camako: you should ask in #ubuntu-release
<camako> yes he was suffering from it too
<camako> robru, ok thanks
<sil2100> We all are... ;)
<camako> :-)
<sil2100> I'll be slowly EODing so I would only be able to take a look tomorrow, but possibly someone will resolve that till that time
<robru> Brb
<rvr> boiko: This ticket don't have lander not automated signoff https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1600 :-/
<rvr> doesn't
<kenvandine> camako, sorry i'm about to give up
<kenvandine> can't seem to get a ppc64el environment working enough to try to figure out what depends is broken
<robru> rvr: was approved on the 14th but then rebuilt on the 18th thus invalidating the approval
<rvr> robru: I see
<rvr> robru: I tested it and wanted to give the seal of approval
<robru> rvr: we should talk to jibel about getting trello cards removed from the queue when lander approval disappears
<rvr> robru: Or adding comments
<robru> rvr: really we should roll the trello board into bileto as one unified thing...
<robru> but that's on the backburner for now
<rvr> robru: Yeah, that should take some time to develop
<camako> kenvandine, some hint was introduced to get around this problem... Not sure abt the details
<camako> see #ubuntu-release
<robru> camako: it just means the problem is being ignored instead of fixed
<boiko> rvr: I think salem_ was testing it
<boiko> salem_: did you mark as ready for QA?
<boiko> or maybe bfiller did?
<rvr> boiko: At some point was marked as ready for QA, because a trello card appeared.
<boiko> rvr: yeah, I was not actively testing this one, so it was either bfiller or salem_, let's see what they say about it
<dobey> robru, kenvandine: is this still the system-settings issue?
<salem_> boiko, can't remember if it was me or bfiller
<boiko> salem_: bfiller: but in practice it was already ready for QA, right?
<robru> dobey: on ppc64el, yes
<robru> boiko: the audit log on the ticket says that bfiller approved it on the 14th and then bfiller rebuilt it on the 18th
<dobey> still haven't figured that out? seems like an issue in trying to install gnome-settings-daemon and unity-control-center both, afaict
<dobey> not sure why it didn't fail on other archs
<kenvandine> dobey, i've been try ing to setup a ppc64el environment to try to reproduce
<kenvandine> tried with the adt tools, qemu, etc
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<kenvandine> nothing boots
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<boiko> salem_: you tested the latest version from the silo, right? so I guess we can mark as ready for QA anyways
<dobey> kenvandine: i guess a chroot with ppc64el as alternate arch wouldn't work?
<salem_> boiko, I did
<kenvandine> dobey, no... i tried that
<kenvandine> it gets really confused :)
<dobey> well, make more stuff multi-archable :)
<boiko> salem_: bfiller: rvr: I'll mark as ready for QA and then we wait for britney, does that work for you guys?
<rvr> boiko: Sure
<salem_> boiko, yes
<rvr> morphis: Hey. The branch in silo 44 needs review.
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hey, any way to free up some silos? :)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: sure, one sec
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks!
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok, there's one free for you, I'll free a few others shortly
<ChrisTownsend> robru: k, thanks
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<boiko> rvr: salem_: britney approved silo 41
<rvr> boiko: salem_: Silo 41 approved
<salem_> rvr, thanks
<boiko> rvr: thanks!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-21
<Mirv> seb128: hi! would you have time to give your ideas regarding the first proposal at bug #1604744 ? (technically qtcreator in the PPA would also need binNEW pre-ack-review but it's the complete solution that matters)
<ubot5> bug 1604744 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu Xenial) "RM: src:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu - SDK will be distributed separately" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604744
<seb128> Mirv, hey, I can try to have a look today but quite busy, was at a minihackfest and trying to catch up with backlog now
<Mirv> seb128: ok well at first I'll ask sil2100 (hi sil2100!) and if I agree with him on a solution I'll be back to you for the binNEW and you can also at that point flame the whole idea down :)
<Mirv> zoltan liked the idea so I have SDK team's support for the solution, but this is really about Ubuntu archives
<sil2100> Mirv: oh! Hi! What's up?
<seb128> Mirv, k
<Mirv> sil2100: of course assuming you'd have time... check the bug report above and give your thoughts on the proposal. the diff to ubuntu-touch-meta (package descriptions) is still missing, I'll attach it.
<sil2100> Mirv: oh! The removal of the sdk from the touch seeds! It was on my TODO list somewhere, great that you're working on that now
<sil2100> Didn't have the time to pick that up yet
<Mirv> sil2100: it's just hard to wrap my head on being certain which solution is the best. this one would deprecate 3 of the 4 meta packages, and also kill src:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu while offering two locations where instructions to guide people to correct Ubuntu SDK location (package descriptions of ubuntu-sdk-libs and qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu transitional package from src:qtcreator)
<Mirv> sil2100: I need to have new qtcreator before I can have new Qt, because the old qtcreator doesn't work with new Qt, so there's my motivation to remove the plugin that is not ported to any new stable release but just in progress for development series :)
<seb128> Mirv, I didn't look much at the sdk layout and phone for a while, I'm unsure I'm much insight/opinion on those changes, I think sil2100 is better placed to comment there
<Mirv> ok.
<Mirv> sil2100: diff in qtcreator regarding the transitional package http://paste.ubuntu.com/20286151/
<sil2100> Let me take a look at that in 5 minutes
<Mirv> rvr: tsdgeos: now recreated the success log for https://trello.com/c/M75g1XTv/3428-1630-ubuntu-landing-001-qtdeclarative-opensource-src-qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles-sil2100-tsdgeos
<Mirv> ok so I'm doing 6 different things right now at the same time, time to tune down a bit
<tsdgeos> he he :)
<jgdx> Mirv, thanks for that backport =)
<Mirv> jgdx: you're quick to thank, let's see if it compiles :D can you test it if it compiles, and do you have idea of interest parties that might be affected by newer qtquickcontrols?
<Mirv> jgdx: ok, it does not seem to compile as is (against Qt 5.4.1), Private/qquicktreemodeladaptor.cpp:734:11: error: ‘qInfo’ was not declared in this scope. I wonder how much hacking it'd need.
<jgdx> Mirv, uitk, unity8, uss, usc are at least heavy users of the qq layouts plugin :)
<jgdx> Mirv, ah, qinfo is that new loglevel
<jgdx> is that the only one?
<Mirv> no idea, I'll try patching that out, only two occurences in the source code
<Mirv> jgdx: mmh, Private/qquickstyleitem.cpp:818:41: error: ‘AA_SetPalette’ is not a member of ‘Qt’ is the next problem
<jgdx> Mirv, aaah, okay. Seems less trivial already.
<Mirv> "this is escalating quickly". I'll add qtbase to the mix with https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/109625/ but if this is only getting worse we might need to rethink.
<jgdx> Mirv, right. It's super nice to have, not critical.
<Mirv> jgdx: let's recheck in 3 hours or tomorrow after qtbase has built with AA_SetPalette
<jgdx> Mirv, okay
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~timo-jyrinki/updatenote.png wdyt?
<sil2100> Mirv: woo!
<sil2100> Mirv: +1
<sil2100> Mirv: how would that work? When would it be visible?
<Mirv> sil2100: after upgrading to new qtcreator, if one had Ubuntu SDK (qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu) installed before upgrading
<Mirv> and the action there (button) is to open developer.ubuntu.com in x-www-browser
<bzoltan> Mirv:  would it be possible to give a direct link to an info page?
<Mirv> ...and if one has update-notifier installed naturally
<Mirv> bzoltan: give me a link to the info page if http://developer.ubuntu.com/ is not enough. I just thought that the top page is unlikely to change (url not likely to bitrot), but if there's a better url I'm happy to use it
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I think this is the ultimate page - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, seems to be working without the /en/ too: https://developer.ubuntu.com/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/ - I just wonder if it's possible that url could go 404 within a year or so if the site is revamped.. but maybe it's likely enough that the url will work for quite a while
<Mirv> bzoltan: updating
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I will make sure that URL stays
<sil2100> Mirv: approved the seed changes, you want me to top-approve or do you want to consult someone else as well?
<Mirv> sil2100: top-approve would be welcome, it needs to be tried out anyway before anyone can say it's perfect.
<Mirv> (thank you)
<sil2100> yw! Thanks for picking this up!
<Mirv> sil2100: on to a different topic: it turns out it's the image 40 from staging (ubuntu) that works, and 41 that is broken. the unfortunate thing is that the diff is huge. http://paste.ubuntu.com/20295674/ I
<Mirv> 'm not sure where to start upgrade sfrom
<Mirv> but I will try something regardless
<Mirv> of course I'm not sure if it would be the custom tarballs or such
<sil2100> Mirv: at least we know which image we can start off from
<rvr> Elleo: ping
<Elleo> rvr: pong?
<boiko> trainguards: hello, any idea on what went wrong here: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1600 ?
<sil2100> boiko: look all ok now it seems?
<boiko> sil2100: yeah, not sure why the lock was kept there, salem_ cancelled the operation
<boiko> sil2100: thanks
<rvr> Elleo: Silo 76 is now approved
<Elleo> rvr: cool, thanks
<Elleo> Saviq: ^
<rvr> dbarth: mardy: This merge proposal needs review https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/libsignon-glib/unregistered-lp1593805/+merge/298096
<dbarth> rvr: ack
<dbarth> rvr: done
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Do you have a bit of time to review the packaging changes for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1694 and publish it if you're ok with it?
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: on it now!
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Oh, seems there is already packaging feedback for that ticket.
<ChrisTownsend> I'll work on that.
<sil2100> I think it needs a breaks/replaces for the moved files
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Yep
<ChrisTownsend> Completely forgot about that:)
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey, so is this what I need for the replaces/breaks?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/20317069/
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend: yes, should be enough
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Ok, thanks for verifying:)
<sil2100> In this case we don't need anything else as it's basically just moving in one direction
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hey, so adding that replaces/breaks does not work as it should...apt wants to remove libertine-tools on dist-upgrade and hold back python3-libertine-lxc on upgrade
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: I just want all of the packages to just upgrade and no packages are held or removed.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Which is what it did before I added the replaces/breaks.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: nevermind, I figured out my mistake:)
<dobey> so i guess this jenkins issue is that it can't talk to jenkins
<dobey> no idea why
<robru> dobey: hm?
<dobey> robru: oh, doh. wrong channel
<robru> koza: bluez isn't set up for train releases.
<dobey> am having a problem where the trigger job is failing to trigger the job it's supposed to trigger, getting a 401 from jenkins api
<robru> dobey: oh, a jenkaas issue?
<dobey> robru: yeah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-22
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please retry the u8 armhf build in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1682 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, unity8/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Needs rebuild due to new commits (indicator-network/yakkety, ubuntu-settings-components/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-network/vivid, indicator-network/xenial, ubuntu-settings-components/vivid, ubuntu-settings-components/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid, unity8/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/yakkety)
<Mirv> seb128: hi! so we have a ready PPA otherwise, but could you binNEW review the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-007/+sourcepub/6740678/+listing-archive-extra ? it's almost normal empty transitional package, but with a twist that it provides an upgrade note for update-notifier to inform people about the SDK changes
<Saviq> trainguards, can you please restart the failed armhf builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-019/+packages thanks :/
<Mirv> Saviq: ok
<sil2100> Saviq: oh, again?
<sil2100> Ok, Mirv is on it
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, xenial this time and then UITK too :/
<Saviq> Mirv, welcome back, btw!
<Mirv> Saviq: what's up with the builds?
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Currently building (ubuntu-ui-toolkit/vivid). Failed to build (unity8/xenial). Successfully built (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/vivid, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit/yakkety, unity8/vivid, unity8/yakkety)
<Saviq> Mirv, we have some dbus troubles in tests from time to time, UITK seems to just have flaky tests
<Mirv> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Currently building (gammaray/yakkety). Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Success
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Dependency wait (ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, ubuntu-keyboard/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (fonts-emojione/yakkety, ubuntu-keyboard/yakkety). Successfully built (fonts-emojione/vivid, fonts-emojione/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1604 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Dependency wait (ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, ubuntu-keyboard/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-keyboard/yakkety). Successfully built (fonts-emojione/vivid, fonts-emojione/xenial, fonts-emojione/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Currently building (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (unity8/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akona
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built (mir/vivid, mir/xenial, mir/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Uploading build (qtmir/yakkety)
<Saviq> jibel, https://trello.com/c/f7TvP61B/3449-1604-ubuntu-landing-019-unity8-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-bzoltan is ready to test, the only changes were packaging after unity8 trunk bumped changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Destination version 1.2+16.04.20160408-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
<bzoltan> jibel: Saviq: I still need to  work on the UITK test plan, but so far it looks good.
<bzoltan> jibel:  sorry for the mega landing. It is never intentional... after the OTA12 was closed, lots of changes piled up in our staging.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Currently building (unity8/yakkety). Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akona
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/yakkety, appmenu-qt5/yakkety, cali
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 Destination version 1.2+16.04.20160408-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/updates-rewrite
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/updates-rewrite
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Successfully built (mir/vivid, mir/xenial, mir/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version 1.2+16.04.20160408-0ubuntu2 is missing from changelog (ubuntu-download-manager/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-system-settings/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-download-manager/vivid, ubuntu-download-manager/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/vivid)
<kdub> sil2100, how did that usc/repowerd backout work? I'm trying to patch usc for some mir 0.24 compatibility branch, but bileto is being insistent that USC should be 0.6 (which was the landing that had some problems)
<kdub> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 is the silo I'm working on
<rvr> popey: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1706 Diff missing (oxide-qt/xenial). Failed to build (oxide-qt/vivid). Ready to build (oxide-qt/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/yakkety, appmenu
<boiko> trainguards: any idea why this silo is showing as "Preparing packages" still? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1707
<Mirv> boiko: ...no, no idea, hmm
<boiko> Mirv: not urgent, just curious :)
<dbarth> chrisccoulson: there was a linker memory error for the amd64 build of oxide :/
<dbarth> see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274396510/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.oxide-qt_1.16.5-0ubuntu0.15.04.1~overlay1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kdub> trainguards, I have a question about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1654/build/37/ . USC 0.6.0 was a reverted silo revision. I want to 'revert the revert' in the changelog back to USC 0.5.1... but bileto seems to insist that a 0.6.0 version gets written in the changelog, any ideas?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 Preparing packages
<renatu> seb128, hey could you remove the old binaries left by address-book-service: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#address-book-service
<seb128> renatu, done
<renatu> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<Mirv> seb128: would you like me to remind me about the binNEW review on Monday or ask someone else?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Successfully built
<seb128> Mirv, shrug, sorry but week is being crazy, if you can find somebody else please do
<seb128> or let me have a quick look
<seb128> Mirv, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/274329882/qtcreator_4.0.2-1ubuntu1~8_4.0.2-1ubuntu1~9.diff.gz ... I don't see new binaries?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety). Ready to build (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/yakkety, appmenu-qt5/yakkety, cali
<Mirv> seb128: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu is old binary but this is a new source for it.. right, it's not binNEW in that case?
<Mirv> then I guess I wouldn't need you :)
<seb128> no, it's source new
<seb128> what source is new?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator exists
<Mirv> seb128: I mean both src:qtcreator src:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu exist but now binary qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu moves from src:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu to src:qtcreator
<Mirv> if that's not binNEW (a binary switching from source another), then no need
<seb128> that diff ^ doesn't reflect that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
<seb128> but I guess you had previous versions in the ppa
<Mirv> yes I had
<seb128> let me open the tar
<seb128> also what was it about update-notifier?
<seb128> please don't add more job to it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Generating diffs
<seb128> Mirv, bin changes look fine to me
<Mirv> there is a note for update-notifier that is installed via postinst for people to get informed about the SDK transition
<seb128> ah ok
<seb128> fine
<seb128> Mirv, so yeah looks fine for landing
<Mirv> seb128: thank you, I won't land it today though, Friday is not good day for landings :)
<seb128> right
<kdub> trainguards, with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Reverting_a_Landing, when the reverted package is re-uploaded (in my case, containing a revert), does the changelog have to increase in sequence?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1702 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1697 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Preparing packages
<Mirv> kdub: sorry, reading your two messages, I've not much experience yet on the reverts or especially I haven't seen revert of a revert yet. providing a manual changelog change for the next upload might help one way or another, but it might also complain that the previous version was higher.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 Needs rebuild due to new commits (libertine-scope/yakkety). Successfully built (libertine-scope/vivid, libertine-scope/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 Preparing packages
<kdub> Mirv, right, I don't think I can force 0.6.0 down to 0.5.1 again, so I'm thinking that I do a 0.6.1 (containing a revert of the problematic branch in 0.6.0, but containing the compatibility fixes)
<kdub> and then when alf gets back from paternity leave, he can release problematic branch with fixes in 0.6.2
<sil2100> kdub, Mirv: when we were reverting reverts, all we were doing were no-change rebuilds in the CI Train
<sil2100> kdub: is it about the u-s-c landing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1708 Successfully built
<kdub> sil2100, right, I'm trying to release mir 0.24, and need a compatibility branch for usc... so basically, i want to release 0.5.1 containing the compatibility fixes, but don't release the 0.6.0 stuff that caused a problem
<sil2100> uuuu
<sil2100> Yeah, that might be a problem
<sil2100> kdub: what changes do you need to release in u-s-c as part of the mir landing? Some actual code changes?
<kdub> right, just updating some functions to accommodate abi breakage
<kdub> sil2100, so I was thinking that I'll revert the problematic stuff that was in 0.6.0, then add on the compatibility stuff, and call it 0.6.1
<sil2100> hm, not good, ok, in this case the only sane way is what you say now, bumping with the problematic bits reverted
<sil2100> We could try to distro-patch it, but that's more problematic and chaotic
<kdub> yeah, I think that the 0.6.1 solution is probably the way to go to=
<kdub> and then when a solution is found for the repowerd stuff, that can be 0.6.2 with the repowerd+fixes changes
<sil2100> Yeah, I guess let's just do it that way
<kdub> cool, thanks for the help sil2100 and Mirv
<sil2100> np, sorry it's that problematic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1582 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1694 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1694 Release pocket (libertine/vivid, libertine/xenial). Successfully built (libertine/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1694 Proposed pocket (libertine/yakkety). Release pocket (libertine/vivid, libertine/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1701 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (address-book-app/yakkety). Ready to build (mesa/vivid, mesa/yakkety, pulseaudio/vivid, pulseaudio/yakkety, xorg-server/vivid, xorg-server/yakkety). Release pocket (mesa/xenial, pulseaudio/xenial, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telepathy-ofono/yakkety, xorg-server/xenial). Successfully built (add
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1694 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1700 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1688 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Job cancelled
<robru> boiko: Jenkins job stuck, I killed it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Dependency wait (qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/xenial). Failed to build (gammaray/xenial, gcin/xenial, hime/xenial, unity8/xenial). Ready to build (qtmir-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/xenial). Successfully built (akonadi/xenial, analitza/xenial, appmenu-qt5/xenial, calibre/xenial, ciborium/xenial, fcitx-qt5/xenial, frameworkintegration/xenial, gsetti
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1663 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100 tsdgeos, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1630 QA Signoff: Approved
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi, it seems the autogenerated debian/changelog was truncated in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709.
<ChrisTownsend> Are '-''s no valid for autogenerated changelog's from the MP's commit message?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: truncated how? Only the first line of each MP commit message is used in the changelog
<robru> ChrisTownsend: the thing is that when the message is passed to dch to build the changelog, it helpfully wraps everything, destroying lists like yours
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Oh, didn't realize that.  I was hoping the changelog would look like what's in the MP.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: So I know I can make my own changelog.
<robru> If you want a structured changelog like you wrote in the commit message field,  you need to supply your own changelog
<ChrisTownsend> robru: But I want the version to remain 1.3.  So what version should I make it in my own changelog so that dch is happy?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: just put 1.3 in and set the series to UNRELEASED and it will insert the correct version
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, is UNRELEASED the key for that?  If It set it to 1.3, dch complains that the version is lower than the last version in the changelog.
<ChrisTownsend> robru: I can use -b too and ci-train will be happy?
<robru> ChrisTownsend: yes, the lower version will be clobbered out before it causes any problems
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Ok, thanks for the help!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built (unity8/vivid, unity8/yakkety). Uploading build (unity8/xenial)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity8/yakkety). Successfully built (indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-keyboard/yakkety, qtmir-gles/vivid, qtmir-gles/xenial, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmir/vivid, qtmir/xenial, qtmir/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/vivid, qtubuntu-gles/xenial, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu/vivid, qtubuntu/xenial, qtubuntu/yakkety, ubuntu-system-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (messaging-app/vivid). Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (telepathy-ofono/yakkety). Failed to build (history-service/vivid, history-service/xenial, messaging-app/xenial, messaging-app/yakkety, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telephony-service/vivid, telephony-service/xenial, telephony-service/yakkety). Suc
<sil2100> bzoltan, zsombi: ping
<sil2100> Mirv: ping
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (telepathy-ofono/yakkety). Failed to build (history-service/vivid, history-service/xenial, messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial, messaging-app/yakkety, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telephony-service/vivid, telephony-service/xenial, telephony-service/yakkety). Successfully built (hist
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1709 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 yakkety/indicator-datetime: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-datetime/systemd-unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (unity8/yakkety). Destination version 0.6.0+16.10.20160609-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (unity-system-compositor/yakkety). Successfully built (ubuntu-system-settings/vivid, ubuntu-system-settings/xenial, ubuntu-system-settings/yakkety, unity-system-compositor/vivid, unity-system-compositor/xenial, unity8/vivid, unity8/xenial)
<robru> slangasek: hiya, I wrote you an email about a problem with the status job, can you take a look please?
<slangasek> robru: I'm on travel swap today, sorry, probably won't get back to you until Monday
<robru> slangasek: oh right, sorry. ok we'll talk about it in the monday meeting then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (bamf/vivid, hud/xenial, hud/yakkety, indicator-application/vivid, indicator-bluetooth/vivid, indicator-bluetooth/yakkety, indicator-display/vivid, indicator-power/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Failed to build (indicator-power/vivid, unity/xenial, update-notifier/vivid, update-notifier/xenial, update-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (bamf/yakkety, hud/xenial, hud/yakkety, indicator-display/xenial, indicator-keyboard/xenial, indicator-messages/yakkety, indicator-transfer/vivid, libindicator/xenial, libindicator/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Failed to build (indicator-power/vivid, unity/xenial, update-notifier/vivid, update-notifie
<boiko> robru: (late reply) thanks :)
<robru> You're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (indicator-session/yakkety, indicator-sound/vivid, indicator-transfer/yakkety, libindicator/vivid). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Failed to build (indicator-power/vivid, unity/xenial, update-notifier/vivid, update-notifier/xenial, update-notifier/yakkety). Needs building (hud/yakkety, indicator-application/yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (hud/yakkety, indicator-keyboard/vivid, indicator-power/xenial, indicator-sound/xenial, indicator-transfer/vivid, libindicator/xenial). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-se
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1574 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1686 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 yakkety/libindicator: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-022/+files/libindicator_16.10.0+16.10.20160722-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 yakkety/history-service: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-064/+files/history-service_0.1+16.10.20160714-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial, messaging-app/yakkety). Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (telepathy-ofono/yakkety). Failed to build (history-service/vivid, history-service/xenial, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telephony-service/vivid, telephony-service/xenial, telephony-service/yakkety). Suc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (messaging-app/xenial). Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (telepathy-ofono/yakkety). Failed to build (history-service/vivid, history-service/xenial, messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/yakkety, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telephony-service/vivid, telephony-service/xenial, telephony-service/yakkety). Suc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (unity/xenial). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (telepathy-ofono/yakkety). Failed to build (history-service/vivid, history-service/xenial, messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial, messaging-app/yakkety, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telephony-service/vivid, telephony-service/xenial, telephony-service/yakkety). Successfully built (hist
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1613 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-se
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1547 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Currently building (unity/xenial). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1686 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1582 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1582 Proposed pocket (libsignon-glib/yakkety). Release pocket (libsignon-glib/vivid, libsignon-glib/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Destination version 0.1+16.10.20160715-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Bad merges (unity/yakkety). Dependency wait (hud/vivid, unity/vivid). Destination version 0.1+16.04.20160504-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-display/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (indicator-sound/yakkety). Destination version 12.10.5+16.04.20160412-0ubuntu3 is missing from changelog (indicator-se
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1686 Proposed pocket (content-hub/yakkety, messaging-app/yakkety). Release pocket (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1686 Proposed pocket (content-hub/yakkety). Release pocket (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial, messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial, messaging-app/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1582 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1686 Merging
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Needs rebuild due to new commits (content-hub/yakkety). Successfully built (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1544 Failed to build (content-hub/vivid, content-hub/xenial). Needs rebuild due to new commits (content-hub/yakkety)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Destination version 0.2+16.10.20160719-0ubuntu1 is missing from changelog (telepathy-ofono/yakkety). Failed to build (history-service/vivid, history-service/xenial, messaging-app/vivid, messaging-app/xenial, telepathy-ofono/vivid, telepathy-ofono/xenial, telephony-service/vivid, telephony-service/xenial, telephony-service/yakkety). Needs rebuild due to new commits (messaging-app
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Currently building (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir/yakkety). Diff missing (qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Currently building (qtmir/yakkety). Diff missing (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Diff missing (qt3d-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtbase-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtlocation-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtmir-gles/yakkety, qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles/yakkety, qtubuntu-gles/yakkety). Failed to build (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles/yakkety). Successfully built (akonadi/yakkety, analitza/yakkety, appmenu-qt5/yakkety, cal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1354 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtlocati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2867 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2867 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2867 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2868 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2868 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcharts-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtlocati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 artful/indicator-session: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/indicator-session/mate-integration. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2867 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2857 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2867 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- flexiondotorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2869 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2870 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2870 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2870 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2870 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2870 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Pending binary packages (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2871 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2871 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity-control-center). Successfully built (artful/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2871 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity). Uploading build (xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity-control-center). Uploading build (xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/plasma-integration). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-sr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-sr
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2871 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtspeech-opensource-src, artful/qtwebsockets-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/malii
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qt3d-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integrati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2872 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qt3d-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integrati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2872 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2872 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtscript-opensource-src). Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5, artful/qtdoc-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteerin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5, artful/qtdoc-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5, artful/qtdoc-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/pyqt5). Dependency wait (artful/qtdoc-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integrat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/kwin). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/kwin). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2867 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/util-linux). Proposed pocket (artful/systemd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconne
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/kwin). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/kwin, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2858 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2875 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2873 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2876 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Pending binary packages (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Failed to build (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Pending binary packages (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2874 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2774 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2717 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2729 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2877 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2878 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2878 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2878 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity-control-center)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qupzilla). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integ
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcreator, artful/qupzilla). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcreator). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlip
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcreator). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlip
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Currently building (artful/qtcreator). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlip
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/plasma-integration, artful/pyqt5, artful/qlipper, artful/qt3d-opensource-src, artful
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Ready to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3322 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3322 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3322 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3322 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3322 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Failed to build (cosmic/dde-qt5integration, cosmic/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, cosmic/gammaray). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/pyqt5). Successfully built (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3323 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3323 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3323 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3324 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3324 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3324 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Failed to build (cosmic/dde-qt5integration, cosmic/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, cosmic/gammaray). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/pyqt5). Successfully built (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3323 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3324 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin, cosmic/pyqt5). Failed to build (cosmic/dde-qt5integration, cosmic/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, cosmic/gammaray). Needs building (cosmic/libqtxdg). Successfully built (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3324 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/pyqt5). Failed to build (cosmic/dde-qt5integration, cosmic/gammaray, cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin). Successfully built (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57 muktupavels, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3324 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3309 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3310 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3326 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3293 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-openso
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-openso
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtbase-opensource-src, cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src, cosmic/telegram-desktop). Proposed pocket (cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3325 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3304 REJECTED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3306 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3694 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3754 Ready to build (zesty/cargo, zesty/rustc). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/cargo, xenial/rustc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3754 DONE queue (xenial/cargo, xenial/rustc). Ready to build (zesty/cargo, zesty/rustc)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3755 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3755 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3756 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3756 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3756 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3756 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3756 Merging branches
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Pending binary packages (eoan/cglib, eoan/hsqldb, eoan/javassist, eoan/jetty9, eoan/libitext5-java, eoan/mariadb-connector-java, eoan/maven-scm, eoan/plexus-compiler, eoan/plexus-containers, eoan/plexus-utils2, eoan/surefire). Successfully built (eoan/maven-resolver)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3755 Failed to build (eoan/linux-signed). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/linux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3757 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3758 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3758 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3758 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3758 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3758 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer rafeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3759 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer rafeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3759 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer rafeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3759 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer rafeldtinoco, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3759 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3744 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3760 DONE queue (xenial/dh-autoreconf). Diff missing (xenial/debhelper, xenial/dpkg, xenial/googletest, xenial/meson, xenial/ninja-build, xenial/rdma-core, xenial/strip-nondeterminism)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3760 DONE queue (xenial/dh-autoreconf). Diff missing (xenial/debhelper, xenial/dpkg, xenial/googletest, xenial/meson, xenial/ninja-build, xenial/rdma-core, xenial/strip-nondeterminism). Pending binary packages (xenial/dpdk)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3760 DONE queue (xenial/dh-autoreconf). Diff missing (xenial/debhelper, xenial/dpdk, xenial/dpkg, xenial/googletest, xenial/meson, xenial/ninja-build, xenial/rdma-core, xenial/strip-nondeterminism)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3760 DONE queue (xenial/dh-autoreconf). Diff missing (xenial/debhelper, xenial/dpdk, xenial/dpkg, xenial/googletest, xenial/meson, xenial/ninja-build, xenial/rdma-core, xenial/strip-nondeterminism). Pending binary packages (xenial/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3760 DONE queue (xenial/dh-autoreconf). Diff missing (xenial/debhelper, xenial/dpdk, xenial/dpkg, xenial/googletest, xenial/meson, xenial/ninja-build, xenial/openvswitch, xenial/rdma-core, xenial/strip-nondeterminism)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4143 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Currently building (groovy/golang-goprotobuf). Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-goprotobuf). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go). Uploading build (groovy/golang-google-genproto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Pending binary packages (groovy/google-guest-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4151 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4151 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Failed to build (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Ready to build (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4129 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Failed to build (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Pending binary packages (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc). Pending binary packages (groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Successfully built (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Dependency wait (groovy/haskell-gi-gobject). Diff missing (groovy/haskell-haskell-gi). Ready to build (groovy/haskell-gi-pango). Uploading build (groovy/haskell-gi-glib)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Dependency wait (groovy/haskell-gi-gobject). Diff missing (groovy/haskell-haskell-gi). Pending binary packages (groovy/haskell-gi-glib). Ready to build (groovy/haskell-gi-pango)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4152 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Dependency wait (groovy/haskell-gi-gobject). Diff missing (groovy/haskell-gi-glib, groovy/haskell-haskell-gi). Ready to build (groovy/haskell-gi-pango)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4152 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4149 Diff missing (groovy/haskell-gi-glib, groovy/haskell-gi-gobject, groovy/haskell-haskell-gi). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/haskell-gi-pango)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4152 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4002 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4050 Diff missing (bionic/livecd-rootfs). Ready to build (bionic/debian-installer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4151 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4016 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4039 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4040 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4153 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4153 Generating diffs
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4154 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4155 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4156 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4156 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4155 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4156 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4156 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4050 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/livecd-rootfs). Ready to build (bionic/debian-installer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4154 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4154 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4154 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4157 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4155 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4155 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4153 Successfully built
